# All Ladies Due Jan 18 and 19th coming over to the Third Tri



## Chiles

YAY Ladies!!!! We are finally Here!!!!! Third Tri!!!!! :happydance:


Hello I just wanted to start a thread with ladies that are due on the same date...I am on several other threads where its spread out throughout the month. Hope to see you all here soon!!!! Feel free to chit amongst here, post bump pic, scan pics...and whatever else ladies!!!!!!

Our Lovely Ladies
_____________________
Nikki: Gave birth to a beautiful girl Ella on January 4th - 7lb 14

ThreeMakesFive: Gave birth to a beautifull girl on January 7th - 7lb 7


Leinzlove : Team PINK due 20th January - Induction booked for January 14th

Chiles : Team PINK due January 18th- Induction booked for January 14th

CharlieO : Team BLUE due January 18th - C Section booked for January 15th

MrsHopeful : Team YELLOW due January 17th

Jess : Team PINK due January 17th

SnowOwl : Team YELLOW due January 18th

Smiley : Team BLUE due January 18th

JellyBeans : Team PINK due January 19th

LadyBug : Team PINK due January 19th

Dee : Team BLUE due January 19th


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls :happydance: yey so glad to be here!!


----------



## samsbump

Yay!!Congratulations everyone.:happydance:


Cant believe we are 3rd tri already, hope it goes as fast as 2nd tri did im getting impatient already!


----------



## Snow Owl

Hello 3rd Tri friends! :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Woo hoo...I join 3rd tri today....can you believe we only have approx 13 weeks to go yay.....how is everyone feeling? My bump has grown loads the past few days so I feel HUgE  am hoping I've not got a whopper in there hehe. Quite a few of us are team yellow I see....I haven't bought much yet with not knowing the gender....I can't wait to get baby clothes shopping once he or she is here..


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey 13 more weeks to go!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Hey MrsHopeful, so nice to see another team yellow on the same day as me!!

Can&#8217;t wait until we all hit baby club together :)

We&#8217;ve bought some neutral stuff and have received a lot as gifts. But I&#8217;ve instructed OH once he leaves me at the hospital after LO is born to go buy the first &#8216;coloured&#8217; item :)

13 weeks, cripes that&#8217;s scary!!


----------



## Smooch

I am due January 18th:) feeling happy and blessed to be here!
Have another ultrasound on the 30th can't wait to see baby again!


----------



## Beccaboop

Hiya im due on 18th jan and im having a boy!! :)


----------



## Smooch

Beccaboop said:


> Hiya im due on 18th jan and im having a boy!! :)

:happydance:
Awesome! January is busy birthday month for us...hubby is jan 7..mine the 15...mother n law the 29th lol


----------



## Smileyx

Helooooooooo :) Sooooo happy to have come this far woohoo :D
Due 18th of Jan with a boy :)


----------



## Beccaboop

Smileyx said:


> Helooooooooo :) Sooooo happy to have come this far woohoo :D
> Due 18th of Jan with a boy :)

Hiya i cant believe im here!! I still remember being in waiting to try and thinking its still such a long way away before i have our baby and now its just 13 weeks away!! :)


----------



## jellybeans

im due the 19th of january and i'm having a little girl ^_^


----------



## Smileyx

Beccaboop said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Helooooooooo :) Sooooo happy to have come this far woohoo :D
> Due 18th of Jan with a boy :)
> 
> Hiya i cant believe im here!! I still remember being in waiting to try and thinking its still such a long way away before i have our baby and now its just 13 weeks away!! :)Click to expand...

I know its hard to believe isnt it?!. Oh i know remember the first few weeks and all the worrying and stress over a slight twinge!. 13 weeks is going to fly by until our gorgeous little baba's are here:hugs:


----------



## Snow Owl

I remember the 'lets wait 12 months and then try' conversation and then a week later discovering the pill had failed and I was 6 weeks pregnant! Lol. Baby obviously wanted to be here!!

I remember all our scans and the first time we heard the heartbeat :)

Feels so long ago!


----------



## Beccaboop

Can i ask how often do you feel baby move atm? My little boy still has quiet days when i dont feel much movement at all! Does anyone elses baby still have quiet days?


----------



## LilLil

Just realised I never updated with what team we're on!!!! Team :blue: :happydance:


----------



## jellybeans

Beccaboop said:


> Can i ask how often do you feel baby move atm? My little boy still has quiet days when i dont feel much movement at all! Does anyone elses baby still have quiet days?

my little girl is a mover and shaker she seems to move at the same times everyday! and she has a wiggle after i eat too!! and there are other times when she doesn't move for a whole day and scares the crap outta me


what kind of births are everyone having?

I'm going for a water birth :flower:


----------



## dee11

hi im here at last another boy for me hope you girls are all well xx


----------



## Chiles

Updated the 1st page!!!!!!

Welcome Smileyx and Jellybeans!!!!

ladies I look forward to seeing bump photos, baby buys, nurserys, babyshowers, etc!!!! Whatever to help pass time along!!!! AFM I am on a short time frame so I will be bk a little later!!!


----------



## Jess19

Jan is a big birthday month for me too! :) 
My b day is the 19th, my brothers is the 16th, my grandmas is the 21st and my bestfriends daughter is the 10th ( our little girls will be almost a year appart! )


----------



## threemakefive

Can't believe we are in third trimester!! i am terrible about keeping up in here but I always come in and take a peek,..so glad everyone is doing well!!!

Does everyones baby have a name yet??


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> Jan is a big birthday month for me too! :)
> My b day is the 19th, my brothers is the 16th, my grandmas is the 21st and my bestfriends daughter is the 10th ( our little girls will be almost a year appart! )


my bday is the 19th of Jan too!! and my little one is due then too!! :happydance:


----------



## jellybeans

threemakefive said:


> Can't believe we are in third trimester!! i am terrible about keeping up in here but I always come in and take a peek,..so glad everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> Does everyones baby have a name yet??

Our little girl is going to be called Katy-Rose Susan Clarke :thumbup:

how about you ?


----------



## threemakefive

jellybeans said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe we are in third trimester!! i am terrible about keeping up in here but I always come in and take a peek,..so glad everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> Does everyones baby have a name yet??
> 
> Our little girl is going to be called Katy-Rose Susan Clarke :thumbup:
> 
> how about you ?Click to expand...

What a cute name!!!!!!!!

our little girl has had 4 names :( but none of them have stuck lol We've liked Zeeva, Olivia, Sloane and Hazel...for now she is nameless lol we just can't agree on one we both like...hope she is born with a nametag :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Oooh names! As we're team yellow we have both options!

So far the favourites are Dylan and Findlay or Mia and Erin :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi Snow Owl....oohh approx 13 weeks till we find out....I am so excited to find out.....have already planned to go shopping for clothes as soon as I feel up to going out....have found loads I like...do you have an inkling? I feel like it may be a boy.
BeccaBoop-most days I hardly feel any movement all day then have a lots for approx 15mins to 30mins at night.....mine is quite quiet all the time bar the odd day when he or she goes mad and moves loads.....I think we are meant to start counting from next week? I wonder if I have a lazy baby or if they just get in a position where I can't feel him/her. I think I will mention the lazy baby to my midwife at my next appointment.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Snow Owl. How freaky...Finlay is our boy choice....we haven't chosen a girls name yet


----------



## jellybeans

threemakefive said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe we are in third trimester!! i am terrible about keeping up in here but I always come in and take a peek,..so glad everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> Does everyones baby have a name yet??
> 
> Our little girl is going to be called Katy-Rose Susan Clarke :thumbup:
> 
> how about you ?Click to expand...
> 
> What a cute name!!!!!!!!
> 
> our little girl has had 4 names :( but none of them have stuck lol We've liked Zeeva, Olivia, Sloane and Hazel...for now she is nameless lol we just can't agree on one we both like...hope she is born with a nametag :)Click to expand...


ooo Zeeva i like that, it's an unusual name :) Olivia is pretty to a close friend of mine has a daughter named Olivia Rose :)


----------



## Snow Owl

MrsH how freaky! Lol.

I'm convinced boy but I think that's because secretly I want a boy :) OH thinks girl! Lol.

Is anyone else playing bump music? OH is starting to play a few songs a night to him :)

Well ladies tomorrows my last day at my part time job. I'm a sports coach and until now I've still been teaching but now just shattered. Tomorrow ill be doing 3 sessions (all with 4 year olds) and then I'm being put on office duties! Going to miss being out and about tho :(


----------



## Chiles

threemakefive said:


> Can't believe we are in third trimester!! i am terrible about keeping up in here but I always come in and take a peek,..so glad everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> Does everyones baby have a name yet??

My daughter name is Reagan Skyy!!!


----------



## Smileyx

Beccaboop said:


> Can i ask how often do you feel baby move atm? My little boy still has quiet days when i dont feel much movement at all! Does anyone elses baby still have quiet days?

I was literally just after googling that !!! My little boy seems to be having really quiet days the last few days in comparison to before... It's worrying I thought the movements just get stronger? Unless they are running out of room or something ? Thank god I'm not the only one!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Snow Owl....even more freaky I think it's a boy (as I also would secretly prefer a boy) and hubby thinks its a girl hehe.....ohhh how long will you be doing office duties for? I only have 7 weeks left at work eek.
I have felt a couple of kicks already this morning.....yesterday I felt no movement all day until approx 8pm and felt move,ent and kicks on and off till midnight.....I was worrying as some people seem to feel movement all day....I wonder if some of us have lazy babies? Oohh a proper thump kick there. Sometimes it's really light kicks other times it's like a big thump.


----------



## Beccaboop

I like the name Jacob but my husband likes Max so i said what about Jacob Max but he thinks it should be Max Jacob so i dont know what his name is going to be at the moment! :)


----------



## jellybeans

if we were having a boy we were going to call him Thomas Cyril James (Cyril James being for both our grandfathers)


----------



## threemakefive

Becca I think max jakob flows a bit better....hope u all can decide :) glad we aren't the only one with out a name lol


----------



## Snow Owl

Last day done! Two girls (5 year old twins) I coach most weeks were heartbroken when I introduced their new instructor and my main group of 4-8 year olds were brilliant!

On office duties until I pop really (it's casual so up to me) :)


----------



## jellybeans

had my flu jab today!! Don't know why i was so worried didn't even hurt!! next up whooping cough!


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> had my flu jab today!! Don't know why i was so worried didn't even hurt!! next up whooping cough!

Do you have to get the flu jab? Or is it off your own back u got it?c:shrug:


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> had my flu jab today!! Don't know why i was so worried didn't even hurt!! next up whooping cough!
> 
> Do you have to get the flu jab? Or is it off your own back u got it?c:shrug:Click to expand...

i was recommended to get it by my GP so thought why not and had it done...if i wasn't pregnant i wouldn't of got it hate needles with a passion lol


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> had my flu jab today!! Don't know why i was so worried didn't even hurt!! next up whooping cough!
> 
> Do you have to get the flu jab? Or is it off your own back u got it?c:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i was recommended to get it by my GP so thought why not and had it done...if i wasn't pregnant i wouldn't of got it hate needles with a passion lolClick to expand...

Awh bless fair play to yea :) Maybe ill look into having it done although my GP never mentioned it :wacko: but dont wanna be in bits all winter with the smelly flu!!!


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> had my flu jab today!! Don't know why i was so worried didn't even hurt!! next up whooping cough!
> 
> Do you have to get the flu jab? Or is it off your own back u got it?c:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i was recommended to get it by my GP so thought why not and had it done...if i wasn't pregnant i wouldn't of got it hate needles with a passion lolClick to expand...
> 
> Awh bless fair play to yea :) Maybe ill look into having it done although my GP never mentioned it :wacko: but dont wanna be in bits all winter with the smelly flu!!!Click to expand...

yeah that's true the nurse who did my jab said to me that i don't really want the flu when baby is here either what with the sleepless nights and all


----------



## Snow Owl

I think it's highly reccomended to pregnant ladies. I had it this week as my work offer it every year anyway :)

My nurse said its def worth doing as it now contains a swine flu bit aswell and apparently quite a few newborns and pregnant people died from this during the last outbreak :(


----------



## dee11

hi ladies hope everyone is feeling well ive got my 1st growth scan on friday so get to see my little man again ive got my whooping cough vaccine next monday i had my flu vaccine last december so do you think i should wait til december to have it again? my little man is still nameless we hust cant decide on 1 we both like i like jake riley kyle jayden corey brandon shane but hubby not keen on any of them lol xx


----------



## Beccaboop

Is anyone else having a gestational diabetes test or anti D injection? Ive got both on thursday at the same time! :( Not looking forward to it!!


----------



## jellybeans

Beccaboop said:


> Is anyone else having a gestational diabetes test or anti D injection? Ive got both on thursday at the same time! :( Not looking forward to it!!

nope i haven't been told about either of them :/


----------



## Beccaboop

jellybeans said:


> Beccaboop said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having a gestational diabetes test or anti D injection? Ive got both on thursday at the same time! :( Not looking forward to it!!
> 
> nope i haven't been told about either of them :/Click to expand...

Well the anti D is only for ladys with resus negative blood i think and i think ladies who are overweight or have diabetes in the family have to have the diabetes test! Im just unlucky as i have that blood type, im overweight and 2 of my aunts have diabetes!!


----------



## jellybeans

Beccaboop said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beccaboop said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having a gestational diabetes test or anti D injection? Ive got both on thursday at the same time! :( Not looking forward to it!!
> 
> nope i haven't been told about either of them :/Click to expand...
> 
> Well the anti D is only for ladys with resus negative blood i think and i think ladies who are overweight or have diabetes in the family have to have the diabetes test! Im just unlucky as i have that blood type, im overweight and 2 of my aunts have diabetes!!Click to expand...

oooh no one in my side has diabetes and im O- for my bloods and im in the "normal" weight range apparently lol maybe that's why they haven't told me about it...i know at my 28 week MW app i have to have my bloods taken again but no idea why :wacko:


----------



## Beccaboop

anyone else having the anti D injection or diabetes test done?


----------



## poutie

Hi girls!!! :wave: I just joined third trimester today! Very excited to share the next 3 months with you all!!!


----------



## poutie

Smileyx said:


> Beccaboop said:
> 
> 
> Can i ask how often do you feel baby move atm? My little boy still has quiet days when i dont feel much movement at all! Does anyone elses baby still have quiet days?
> 
> I was literally just after googling that !!! My little boy seems to be having really quiet days the last few days in comparison to before... It's worrying I thought the movements just get stronger? Unless they are running out of room or something ? Thank god I'm not the only one!Click to expand...

My LO hasn't been very active for the last few days either! She only gives me very light kicks every once in a while. I'm guessing it's a growth spurt? Or maybe, like you said, they are running out of room? I'm just glad my LO isn't the only one making me a worry wart! :haha:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Well I had loads of thumping kicks last night...and they have been active today so I think they just have quiet days.
I am positive blood type so no anti D for me. Midwife neve mentioned Diabetes test but I will need it as overweight and diabetes in some family members so I guess they will surprise me with that test sometime soon? Unless they just test my blood sugar level as I haven't been told to fast for my next appointment-have ou Beccaboop?


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs hopeful in US we get a sugary drink and have to drink it one hour prior to test....between 28 and 29 weeks is when they like to do it here


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wooohoooo lets get this done ladies!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

poutie said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beccaboop said:
> 
> 
> Can i ask how often do you feel baby move atm? My little boy still has quiet days when i dont feel much movement at all! Does anyone elses baby still have quiet days?
> 
> I was literally just after googling that !!! My little boy seems to be having really quiet days the last few days in comparison to before... It's worrying I thought the movements just get stronger? Unless they are running out of room or something ? Thank god I'm not the only one!Click to expand...
> 
> My LO hasn't been very active for the last few days either! She only gives me very light kicks every once in a while. I'm guessing it's a growth spurt? Or maybe, like you said, they are running out of room? I'm just glad my LO isn't the only one making me a worry wart! :haha:Click to expand...


Ella has quiet days too! Then shegives me a huge kick and it startles me....sheloves to be right under my ribs lately! Ouch!


----------



## LadyBug183

Hi 3RD Trimester ladies!!! :hi: 
We've made it!!!! :yipee:

Beccaboop- It feels like forever ago we met on here and were swapping our symptoms.
Can't believe less than 3 months to go!
I was reading back you were asking about the glucose test for diabetes; I did mine just over a week ago and 15 min after drinking it I almost fainted and had to lay down in the back of the lab for 45min before they took my blood. I guess that's really common, that's why they don't let you leave during the test. Sending you tons of luck for that test :flower: I never want to have to do it again!

Jess- How was your diaper party yesterday?! Did you get lots?! Post pics soon!

Hope everyone is doing well :thumbup:
Ive got quite the active growing baby in there!! My muscles above my belly button are killing me :( and I get horrible Charlie horse cramps in my calves in the night if I stretch. Other than that I'm generally feeling pretty good :)

We've named her Hailey Marie Jean Smith btw! I love every bodies names so far :flower:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls 
The diaper party was a blast! We got so many diapers! And I ate so much fod lol

Here is me and DH 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/imagejpeg_2_5.jpg[/IMG]

Me and my puppy kennedy
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/imagejpeg_2_4.jpg[/IMG]

Our dute date debate calendar
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-10-20144646.jpg[/IMG]

Everyone having fun :)
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-10-20144622.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mommyB

Can I join? :) I'm due the 24th with our second boy! January is a special month for us, our wedding anniversary is the 27th, and our first sons birthday is the 10th. Lots to celebrate in January! Moving over to third tri a couple days early, second tri isn't as relevant to me anymore :)


----------



## LadyBug183

mommyB said:


> Can I join? :) I'm due the 24th with our second boy! January is a special month for us, our wedding anniversary is the 27th, and our first sons birthday is the 10th. Lots to celebrate in January! Moving over to third tri a couple days early, second tri isn't as relevant to me anymore :)

Hi mommyB :hi:


----------



## Chiles

Beccaboop said:


> anyone else having the anti D injection or diabetes test done?

I am having my Glucose test done Weds. Its mandatory for all women in the US. I think someone already mention that though. We have to do an 1hr, and if you fail you have to come again and do a 3 hr. I have to fast the night before, so no eating and drinking after 12 a.m. I am not familiar with the antiD injection or if I am having that done:shrug: I am getting my flu shot fopefully this week as well, which I hate because I once ended up with the flu.


----------



## Chiles

Hey Mommy B!!!! Yes you are welcome to join!!!! I will update you to the 1st page!


----------



## mizzywizzy

hi my lovely third tri ladies!!! so good to be here, although i must say the start of third tri has been really horrible to me!


----------



## Smileyx

poutie said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beccaboop said:
> 
> 
> Can i ask how often do you feel baby move atm? My little boy still has quiet days when i dont feel much movement at all! Does anyone elses baby still have quiet days?
> 
> I was literally just after googling that !!! My little boy seems to be having really quiet days the last few days in comparison to before... It's worrying I thought the movements just get stronger? Unless they are running out of room or something ? Thank god I'm not the only one!Click to expand...
> 
> My LO hasn't been very active for the last few days either! She only gives me very light kicks every once in a while. I'm guessing it's a growth spurt? Or maybe, like you said, they are running out of room? I'm just glad my LO isn't the only one making me a worry wart! :haha:Click to expand...

#

Oh believe me your not the only one and then when u feel the little small popping movements you start to doubt thats its them because you have it in your head something is wrong i haaaate it lol!!!. Wouldnt you think that at this stage the kicks would be getting stronger not softer?:wacko: Cant wait to see my doctor on wednesday to put my mind at ease!


----------



## jellybeans

my little girl is being a cow bag atm kicking the crap out of my ribs and making my cervix feel weird...it's the weirdest feeling when she moves my whole belly too! Sometimes it's annoying and i just want her to sit still for a bit...but i thank god she is actually moving or i'd be panicking lool i still remember at my last MW app when they were trying to listen to her HB and she kept kicking the doppler :cloud9: trouble much lol think she gets that from her mummy :happydance:


----------



## mommyB

Thanks for the welcome ladies :) Can't believe I'm here already! This pregnancy has been a little harder on me than my first, and it's probably because I have an extremely active toddler :haha: We wanted a two year age gap and were getting that by exactly two weeks ;) Unless Luca decides he wants to come early! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## LadyBug183

mizzywizzy said:


> hi my lovely third tri ladies!!! so good to be here, although i must say the start of third tri has been really horrible to me!

Why has it been horrible for you mizzywizzy? :(


----------



## Snow Owl

Has anyone else felt like baby is trying to kick their way out?

It&#8217;s so hard to describe but at times I can almost feel like peanut is kicking right on the top of my vagina and it&#8217;s such an uncomfortable and weird feeling!!!


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Has anyone else felt like baby is trying to kick their way out?
> 
> Its so hard to describe but at times I can almost feel like peanut is kicking right on the top of my vagina and its such an uncomfortable and weird feeling!!!

yup she does this to me all the time! and atm i just can't get comfy no matter how i sit...if i stand or lay down im fine but sitting nope!


----------



## Snow Owl

If I'm standing it gives me proper jelly legs!!


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> Has anyone else felt like baby is trying to kick their way out?
> 
> Its so hard to describe but at times I can almost feel like peanut is kicking right on the top of my vagina and its such an uncomfortable and weird feeling!!!

I get those cervix kicks all the time! I must say, I really prefer belly and side kicks instead!


----------



## Jess19

hey girls question: has anyone got really light headed and felt like they were going to pass out? 
I almost did today :( & I'm still light headed. 
I'm headed to the womans center now. I hope everything is ok


----------



## LadyBug183

Jess19 said:


> hey girls question: has anyone got really light headed and felt like they were going to pass out?
> I almost did today :( & I'm still light headed.
> I'm headed to the winona center now. I hope everything is ok

I was VeRy lightheaded and dizzy during the entire 1st trimester.. To the point where I would see black and have to sit down on the spot. But over the 2nd trimester it totally improved.

Until today...:shrug: Ive felt lightheaded since i woke up. I was out shopping at 3 different stores, totally fine walking around, but as soon as I stood still for a second I got so lightheaded I wanted to book it to the closest chair I could find.

So weird that this has happened to both of us today. 
What did you do to help??
I have just tried drinking lots of water and keeping food in my tummy.


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> hey girls question: has anyone got really light headed and felt like they were going to pass out?
> I almost did today :( & I'm still light headed.
> I'm headed to the womans center now. I hope everything is ok

yup this happens to me if i haven't drunk enough so when it happens i just pour a load of water down my neck!


----------



## Beccaboop

Jess19 said:


> hey girls question: has anyone got really light headed and felt like they were going to pass out?
> I almost did today :( & I'm still light headed.
> I'm headed to the womans center now. I hope everything is ok

Yeah i get this happen too i have to sit down take some deep breath and have a cold drink!! Ive seen my doctor about it and she checked my blood pressure said it was fine and that was it!


----------



## threemakefive

Chiles said:


> Beccaboop said:
> 
> 
> anyone else having the anti D injection or diabetes test done?
> 
> I am having my Glucose test done Weds. Its mandatory for all women in the US. I think someone already mention that though. We have to do an 1hr, and if you fail you have to come again and do a 3 hr. I have to fast the night before, so no eating and drinking after 12 a.m. I am not familiar with the antiD injection or if I am having that done:shrug: I am getting my flu shot fopefully this week as well, which I hate because I once ended up with the flu.Click to expand...

You can refuse the flu shot :) I always do because I just don't like how i feel afterwards and don't like that the H1N1 in mixed in it this year as I don't think its been around long enough to know side effects :)


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls
I'm at the hospital now. They are running some tests and have me hooked to a machine. 
baby girl is super active! Kicking and moving so much! 
iv drank some water and I'm starting to feel better :) 
This has never happened to me before, not even in the 1st trimester, do it scared the hell out of me


----------



## LadyBug183

Jess19 said:


> Thanks girls
> I'm at the hospital now. They are running some tests and have me hooked to a machine.
> baby girl is super active! Kicking and moving so much!
> iv drank some water and I'm starting to feel better :)
> This has never happened to me before, not even in the 1st trimester, do it scared the hell out of me

Glad youre starting to feel better :hugs:
Better to be safe than sorry and get checked out :thumbup:
Give us an update when you know what's going on !


----------



## Snow Owl

Glad your feeling better :) I had this during first tri but nothing since.

Had an idea today and now thinking of the name Ella, what do you think?


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> Glad your feeling better :) I had this during first tri but nothing since.
> 
> Had an idea today and now thinking of the name Ella, what do you think?

I love the name Ella <3

I think another girl on this thread has picked that name also!

It would have been one of my first choices, but my little dog is named Elly and that is just way to close. :haha:


----------



## mommyB

Glad your starting to feel better Jess, it's good to get checked out when your not sure.

Ella is a beautiful girls name! Our girl choice was Amelia, but we are having a Luca instead...super excited for two boys :happydance:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Jess-hope everything's OK.
Snow Owl-Ella is a lovely name 
I will ask my midwife at my 28week appointment when I can have the Diabetes test. I have had the flu jab...they said you can't get the flu from having h vaccine...as its not a live vaccine. I can still get colds and other strains of flu...in fact I think I can still catch flu I was vaccinated for....but my symptoms would be milder.
I am looking forward to starting maternity leave.....I am starting to feel tired. 
I've never heard of a diaper party.....is it like. Baby shower with diapers as presents? We don't really have baby showers in the UK...not where I am from anyway....
I also get most kicks down below-sometimes the really hurt!! This little one likes to stay low all the time.


----------



## TMT2012plus1

Jan 22nd!!! :) Can't believe it's here!!! :) Yayyyy


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Snow Owl said:


> Glad your feeling better :) I had this during first tri but nothing since.
> 
> Had an idea today and now thinking of the name Ella, what do you think?

Well of course u know how i feel about that name! I absolutely love it :)


----------



## Rosie.no1

Jan 21st, is it ok to join you ladies? My first was 5 days early so I might be equally as lucky with this one? :)


----------



## Rosie.no1

Jess19 said:


> hey girls question: has anyone got really light headed and felt like they were going to pass out?
> I almost did today :( & I'm still light headed.
> I'm headed to the womans center now. I hope everything is ok

Yes this has happened to me a couple of times over the last week! Not sure what's going on there? Hopefully not a BP thing!


----------



## Snow Owl

Nikki only just spotted you've chosen that name!! Lol.

Means we now have Ella, Erin and Mia as choices :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Heres a question for you ladies!

My coat is on the verge of no longer doing up and I can no longer wear any jumpers etc under it.

I mainly wear ski type jackets as they are warm and waterproof but obviously maternity ones don&#8217;t exist!

Do you think I should just go without doing my jacket up until January (or possibly further as I can&#8217;t see me shrinking straight back into this one) or do I buy a new one in like a XXL? (my currently is a L) which should give me enough growing room.

OH has offered me his big jacket, but it&#8217;s just not pretty! Plus I can get one for about £40?


----------



## Smileyx

Snow Owl said:


> Heres a question for you ladies!
> 
> My coat is on the verge of no longer doing up and I can no longer wear any jumpers etc under it.
> 
> I mainly wear ski type jackets as they are warm and waterproof but obviously maternity ones dont exist!
> 
> Do you think I should just go without doing my jacket up until January (or possibly further as I cant see me shrinking straight back into this one) or do I buy a new one in like a XXL? (my currently is a L) which should give me enough growing room.
> 
> OH has offered me his big jacket, but its just not pretty! Plus I can get one for about £40?

If your out and about a lot then I would spend that 40 quid on a jacket just to feel a bit nicer I got one in size 16 so that it would do me the whole way through, I got a parka one so its down past my bum and nice and warm, best thing ive bought:winkwink:


----------



## Smileyx

Snow Owl said:


> Glad your feeling better :) I had this during first tri but nothing since.
> 
> Had an idea today and now thinking of the name Ella, what do you think?

If it was a girl we were having we were going to call her Ella.. i ADORE that name its gorgeous :flower:


----------



## jellybeans

i'm lucky i don't have that problem yet my coats are still fitting me and i can still get into my skinny jeans and i'm a size 10! My MIL reckons i just look fat and not pregnant...i'm hoping i pop soon so i know what not fitting in clothes feels like!


----------



## Smileyx

I was like that for a while as well but then i popped thank god but sometimes i reckon other people look more pregnant than me and i HATE that lol!!.. I can still fit into my size 10 jeans SOME of them but i hate the feeling of anything being below my bump or on it it feels uncomfortable im living in maternity leggings that go up way past my bump!


----------



## mommyB

Snow Owl said:


> Heres a question for you ladies!
> 
> My coat is on the verge of no longer doing up and I can no longer wear any jumpers etc under it.
> 
> I mainly wear ski type jackets as they are warm and waterproof but obviously maternity ones don&#8217;t exist!
> 
> Do you think I should just go without doing my jacket up until January (or possibly further as I can&#8217;t see me shrinking straight back into this one) or do I buy a new one in like a XXL? (my currently is a L) which should give me enough growing room.
> 
> OH has offered me his big jacket, but it&#8217;s just not pretty! Plus I can get one for about £40?

This is my dilemma too! When pregnant with my son my jacket was empire waisted so I would just tie it up. Well two years later I still have that silly jacket! But I'm a little bigger than before, so it really tight on my shoulders for some reason and really uncomfortable especially when driving. I was looking at maternity coats online and in Canadian dollars they run from $120 to $150. But they are all empire waisted and I have a feeling I could get away with it not being pregnant. Luckily the weather has still been mild, but I think I'll have to go take a look at them soon!


----------



## Snow Owl

I'm thinking of getting this one:

https://www.mountainwarehouse.com/w...ice-womens-ski-jacket-p6369.aspx?cl=TURQUOISE

My current jacket is a size 14 from here so I'm not sure how big to get? Do I just go HUGE just in case?


----------



## Jess19

I love it snow owl! especially in white!


----------



## Snow Owl

Id probably get the blue as with white ill trash it 

What size do you reckon tho? xx


----------



## LadyBug183

Rosie.no1 said:


> Jan 21st, is it ok to join you ladies? My first was 5 days early so I might be equally as lucky with this one? :)

Hi Rosie :hi: & Welcome to the group :flower:


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> I'm thinking of getting this one:
> 
> https://www.mountainwarehouse.com/w...ice-womens-ski-jacket-p6369.aspx?cl=TURQUOISE
> 
> My current jacket is a size 14 from here so I'm not sure how big to get? Do I just go HUGE just in case?

I recommend trying it on in a store if at all possible.
I had to shop around for quite a while to find one that would leave me enough room to grow.. 
I like the turquoise one :thumbup: it's very nice


----------



## LadyBug183

MommyB I see you are a fellow Canadian!! Whereabouts are you from?
I'm in Ont :)

Any other Canadian gals on this thread?


----------



## Jess19

Maybe one or two sizes up. 
Its hard to judge sizes. In the end you have a lot of weight gain bit its mostly all belly


----------



## Rosie.no1

LadyBug183 said:


> Rosie.no1 said:
> 
> 
> Jan 21st, is it ok to join you ladies? My first was 5 days early so I might be equally as lucky with this one? :)
> 
> Hi Rosie :hi: & Welcome to the group :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks!! xx


----------



## Jess19

Here is a pic of all the diapers and wipes we got! :) 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-10-23100430.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LadyBug183

Nice!!!!:thumbup:

I can't wait until my shower on the 4th!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

I'm super excited to see what cute cloths she gets! Little girls cloths are SO adroable! 
My shower is on the 11th


----------



## Beccaboop

Im not having a baby shower as people dont really have them here ive only ever been to one!! 

I dont think ill have a nappy party either cos my mother in law is stocking up on loads of nappies for us already so id have way too many!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

my baby shower is in 2 weeks (nov 4th) and 80 people are coming so I can imagine what we will get. I am so super excited though! :)


----------



## jellybeans

wow that is a lot of nappies lol and i thought i had loads!


----------



## Smileyx

wish we had baby showers here!!!


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> wish we had baby showers here!!!

me too although my family members have bought her stuff but baby showers look so fun!:thumbup:


----------



## dee11

wow thats alot of nappies your well stocked up for a couple of months id say lol xx


----------



## LadyBug183

Nikkilewis14 said:


> my baby shower is in 2 weeks (nov 4th) and 80 people are coming so I can imagine what we will get. I am so super excited though! :)

Same day as mine Nikki!! You are having almost twice the amount of people Though ! Lol 
The hall my moms booked holds 40, but about 50 have RSVP'd so we are expecting a good turn out :happydance:


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> wish we had baby showers here!!!
> 
> me too although my family members have bought her stuff but baby showers look so fun!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah so have my my mom is after buying MOUNTAINS lol and my friends and that but baby showers look brilliant.. think we're gonna have to start a new trend :happydance:


----------



## Chiles

Jess, great turn out!!!! And you will probably get somemore at the baby shower!!! My shower is November 18th, And I am excited to see what all we get. I am expecting between 30-40 ppl.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My friend just had her baby shower last weekend, 45 were there and they got everything they needed minus a breast pump!! :) u will def make out!


----------



## Snow Owl

I don't have a single nappy... Lol


----------



## Smileyx

Snow Owl said:


> I don't have a single nappy... Lol

I dont either hahaha:happydance:


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> wish we had baby showers here!!!
> 
> me too although my family members have bought her stuff but baby showers look so fun!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah so have my my mom is after buying MOUNTAINS lol and my friends and that but baby showers look brilliant.. think we're gonna have to start a new trend :happydance:Click to expand...

haha yea we should!! I want one!!


----------



## Smileyx

Me too might drop a few hints haha!! although i can imagine my friends and family will prob be saying " what do u think u are american?? haha


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> Me too might drop a few hints haha!! although i can imagine my friends and family will prob be saying " what do u think u are american?? haha

lol that's what i'll get too!! but it's worth a try lol :thumbup:


----------



## Smileyx

haha let me know on your progress we WILL bring baby hsowers into Ireland and UK haha


----------



## MrsHopeful

I have 3 packs of nappies and a couple of outfits....and my pram....I really need to get some baby shopping done hehe. 
Yeah...let's bring baby showers to the UK haha


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> I have 3 packs of nappies and a couple of outfits....and my pram....I really need to get some baby shopping done hehe.
> Yeah...let's bring baby showers to the UK haha

i have outfits, nappies, wipes, car seat, moses basket, pram, changing bag, changing mat, baby bath, breast pump, bottles and dummies lol i'm pretty much done..


----------



## Smileyx

Hmm I have Moses basket, good few clothes, rocker chair, car seat, cot, changing unit, changing Matt, stuff for my hospital bag, bottles , pram.. 2 prams actually lol so guess I'm not doing too bad either


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> Hmm I have Moses basket, good few clothes, rocker chair, car seat, cot, changing unit, changing Matt, stuff for my hospital bag, bottles , pram.. 2 prams actually lol so guess I'm not doing too bad either

not bad at all  my mum is buying the cot so i don't have to worry about that :thumbup: and i've actually already packed her hospital bag hehe just got to do mine


----------



## threemakefive

Wow girls I'm feeling behind now lol we have some clothes a swing and carseat that's it.....yikes!!! We do have babyshower on the 3rd hopefully we will get a few things at least :)


----------



## jellybeans

threemakefive said:


> Wow girls I'm feeling behind now lol we have some clothes a swing and carseat that's it.....yikes!!! We do have babyshower on the 3rd hopefully we will get a few things at least :)

lool i felt like that but then got the shopping bug lool and now have loads i have to show you the coming home outfit i've bought her :thumbup: ill put it on photobucket and then post here :flower:


----------



## jellybeans

here it is :cloud9: i fell in love with it and thought "I'm def bringing her home in that!"

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/258604_512189422144303_396863951_o_zps30f3d33d.jpg


----------



## threemakefive

jellybeans said:


> here it is :cloud9: i fell in love with it and thought "I'm def bringing her home in

omg i love it!!!! We decided we are going to use the outfit my son picked for the first thing we put her in, then the one my daughter picked to bring her home in and the one OH picked for the pictures :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Awwww what an adorable outfit!!


----------



## jellybeans

threemakefive said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> here it is :cloud9: i fell in love with it and thought "I'm def bringing her home in that!"
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/258604_512189422144303_396863951_o_zps30f3d33d.jpg
> 
> omg i love it!!!! We decided we are going to use the outfit my son picked for the first thing we put her in, then the one my daughter picked to bring her home in and the one OH picked for the pictures :)Click to expand...

hehe i love everything disney so had to buy it :blush:


----------



## threemakefive

Lady and the tramp is my favorite :)


----------



## Jess19

Aww it's so adorable!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Gorgeous outfit! I haven't planned that either!! Lol xx


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Hmm I have Moses basket, good few clothes, rocker chair, car seat, cot, changing unit, changing Matt, stuff for my hospital bag, bottles , pram.. 2 prams actually lol so guess I'm not doing too bad either
> 
> not bad at all  my mum is buying the cot so i don't have to worry about that :thumbup: and i've actually already packed her hospital bag hehe just got to do mineClick to expand...

well i honestly didnt have to buy most of the stuff my family & my boyfriends family are a broody bunch and have loads of babies so therefore have loads of stuff so there was no need to buy everything brand new:winkwink: aw do u what kind of bag did u use and what did u put in it?:shrug:


----------



## Smileyx

threemakefive said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> here it is :cloud9: i fell in love with it and thought "I'm def bringing her home in that!"
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/258604_512189422144303_396863951_o_zps30f3d33d.jpg
> 
> omg i love it!!!! We decided we are going to use the outfit my son picked for the first thing we put her in, then the one my daughter picked to bring her home in and the one OH picked for the pictures :)Click to expand...

AWWW bless thats so cute :)


----------



## Chiles

Well ladies, I just had my one hour Glucose test, and hemoglobin. I will get my results in tomorrow! I hope I pass!!! The drink was not as bad as I thought it would be. It does taste like a flat soda. They had 2 flavors. Orang crush, and fruit punch. I think may daughter has got the best of it though. She is very hyper right now


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Hmm I have Moses basket, good few clothes, rocker chair, car seat, cot, changing unit, changing Matt, stuff for my hospital bag, bottles , pram.. 2 prams actually lol so guess I'm not doing too bad either
> 
> not bad at all  my mum is buying the cot so i don't have to worry about that :thumbup: and i've actually already packed her hospital bag hehe just got to do mine Click to expand...
> 
> well i honestly didnt have to buy most of the stuff my family & my boyfriends family are a broody bunch and have loads of babies so therefore have loads of stuff so there was no need to buy everything brand new:winkwink: aw do u what kind of bag did u use and what did u put in it?:shrug:Click to expand...


in her bag i've got her blanket, muslin cloth x2, Baby grow x3, Lady and tramp outfit, scratch mittens, booties, nappies, wipes, cotton soft sheets, breast pump, bottle x2, dummy x2...

got more stuff to put in there but i've still got a little while to put more in 

ill post a pic of the bag in little while photobucket is deciding not to work


----------



## Snow Owl

MrsHopefull / Other team yellow peeps:

Are you picking a going home outfit? Or waiting till after the birth and sending OH to go buy something? I'm wondering whether to just get something cute and neutral?


----------



## threemakefive

Snow Owl said:


> MrsHopefull / Other team yellow peeps:
> 
> Are you picking a going home outfit? Or waiting till after the birth and sending OH to go buy something? I'm wondering whether to just get something cute and neutral?

My sister bought one of each one said thank heaven for little boys the other said girls then left the tag on til she knew.


----------



## jellybeans

photobucket finally works for me!!!

this is the hospital bag/changing bag i'm using for her :thumbup:

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/601610_501231849906727_1869041432_n_zpsf2fbe4e5.jpg


----------



## mommyB

We only get a baby shower for our first here. I'm sure if someone organized one for your second its not a problem but its not very common. Luckily we are having our second boy born the same month as our first. So I have an over abundance of clothes, a double stroller I bought second hand, car seat, swing, etc. I have from my son. All we need right now is a crib and dresser which our inlaws are buying once his room is painted (which will happen really soon!) We should share pics of our nurseries once their done!


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> photobucket finally works for me!!!
> 
> this is the hospital bag/changing bag i'm using for her :thumbup:
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/601610_501231849906727_1869041432_n_zpsf2fbe4e5.jpg

Aw i LOVE that bag i want one in blue where did u get it?? i think ill start on my hospital bag tommorow done loads of shopping today :happydance:


----------



## Smileyx

Had my 28 wk check up in the hospital today all was good thank god and he is head down at the moment :) So good to see the little man :D


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> photobucket finally works for me!!!
> 
> this is the hospital bag/changing bag i'm using for her :thumbup:
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/601610_501231849906727_1869041432_n_zpsf2fbe4e5.jpg
> 
> Aw i LOVE that bag i want one in blue where did u get it?? i think ill start on my hospital bag tommorow done loads of shopping today :happydance:Click to expand...

where i got it do blue too :D i got them from ebay 

here's the link 

dark blue or theres light blue

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290601199017?var=590023687759&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> photobucket finally works for me!!!
> 
> this is the hospital bag/changing bag i'm using for her :thumbup:
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/601610_501231849906727_1869041432_n_zpsf2fbe4e5.jpg
> 
> Aw i LOVE that bag i want one in blue where did u get it?? i think ill start on my hospital bag tommorow done loads of shopping today :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> where i got it do blue too :D i got them from ebay
> 
> here's the link
> 
> dark blue or theres light blue
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290601199017?var=590023687759&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649Click to expand...

Yesss deffo getting one of them!!! thank u :thumbup:
Just got told there by my bf's mom that u cant wear nail polish during labour do u know is that true?! :wacko:


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> photobucket finally works for me!!!
> 
> this is the hospital bag/changing bag i'm using for her :thumbup:
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/601610_501231849906727_1869041432_n_zpsf2fbe4e5.jpg
> 
> Aw i LOVE that bag i want one in blue where did u get it?? i think ill start on my hospital bag tommorow done loads of shopping today :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> where i got it do blue too :D i got them from ebay
> 
> here's the link
> 
> dark blue or theres light blue
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290601199017?var=590023687759&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649Click to expand...
> 
> Yesss deffo getting one of them!!! thank u :thumbup:
> Just got told there by my bf's mom that u cant wear nail polish during labour do u know is that true?! :wacko:Click to expand...

cools :thumbup: they are pretty :cloud9: 

i've never heard of that before :/ i could understand that if you were having a c-section but not if you have a natural or water birth :wacko: maybe it's best to ask your MW next time you see her :flower:


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> photobucket finally works for me!!!
> 
> this is the hospital bag/changing bag i'm using for her :thumbup:
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/601610_501231849906727_1869041432_n_zpsf2fbe4e5.jpg
> 
> Aw i LOVE that bag i want one in blue where did u get it?? i think ill start on my hospital bag tommorow done loads of shopping today :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> where i got it do blue too :D i got them from ebay
> 
> here's the link
> 
> dark blue or theres light blue
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290601199017?var=590023687759&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649Click to expand...
> 
> Yesss deffo getting one of them!!! thank u :thumbup:
> Just got told there by my bf's mom that u cant wear nail polish during labour do u know is that true?! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> cools :thumbup: they are pretty :cloud9:
> 
> i've never heard of that before :/ i could understand that if you were having a c-section but not if you have a natural or water birth :wacko: maybe it's best to ask your MW next time you see her :flower:Click to expand...

Yeh me neither I sincerely hope i dont have a section in that case i couldnt think of anything worse than not having my nails painted:cry: haha!!.. anyway will have to wait and see i guess!!


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> photobucket finally works for me!!!
> 
> this is the hospital bag/changing bag i'm using for her :thumbup:
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/601610_501231849906727_1869041432_n_zpsf2fbe4e5.jpg
> 
> Aw i LOVE that bag i want one in blue where did u get it?? i think ill start on my hospital bag tommorow done loads of shopping today :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> where i got it do blue too :D i got them from ebay
> 
> here's the link
> 
> dark blue or theres light blue
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290601199017?var=590023687759&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649Click to expand...
> 
> Yesss deffo getting one of them!!! thank u :thumbup:
> Just got told there by my bf's mom that u cant wear nail polish during labour do u know is that true?! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> cools :thumbup: they are pretty :cloud9:
> 
> i've never heard of that before :/ i could understand that if you were having a c-section but not if you have a natural or water birth :wacko: maybe it's best to ask your MW next time you see her :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh me neither I sincerely hope i dont have a section in that case i couldnt think of anything worse than not having my nails painted:cry: haha!!.. anyway will have to wait and see i guess!!Click to expand...

oh i'm hoping for that too!! Hopefully i'm going to be able to have my water birth!! fingers crossed we both get the births we want...including all the other ladies on this thread!!


----------



## jellybeans

wonky belly picture time lool and excuse the hairy belly :blush: it's got so hairy since i've been pregnant!


https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121021_222549_zps16c3ebfe.jpg


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> wonky belly picture time lool and excuse the hairy belly :blush: it's got so hairy since i've been pregnant!
> 
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121021_222549_zps16c3ebfe.jpg

awww how cute :) is it always lobsided or just the way shes lying? My belly is like that too but i think mine is hairer!!! although u cant see it in this pic! U have a lovely bump though:flower: 
Yep please god we will all get the births we want fingers crossed:winkwink: [IMG]https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/B012E2FF-9A48-486A-B009-35D9BEDE46CA-12010-00000BAD2616CFAA_zps395103ca.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> wonky belly picture time lool and excuse the hairy belly :blush: it's got so hairy since i've been pregnant!
> 
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121021_222549_zps16c3ebfe.jpg
> 
> awww how cute :) is it always lobsided or just the way shes lying? My belly is like that too but i think mine is hairer!!! although u cant see it in this pic! U have a lovely bump though:flower:
> Yep please god we will all get the births we want fingers crossed:winkwink: [IMG]https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/B012E2FF-9A48-486A-B009-35D9BEDE46CA-12010-00000BAD2616CFAA_zps395103ca.jpg[/IMG]Click to expand...

it was the way she was laying lol she does that sometimes hehe and your bump is uber cute :cloud9: here's one of my bump standing up this was 26 weeks :cloud9:

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121017_134440_zps77dbbdb2.jpg


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> wonky belly picture time lool and excuse the hairy belly :blush: it's got so hairy since i've been pregnant!
> 
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121021_222549_zps16c3ebfe.jpg
> 
> awww how cute :) is it always lobsided or just the way shes lying? My belly is like that too but i think mine is hairer!!! although u cant see it in this pic! U have a lovely bump though:flower:
> Yep please god we will all get the births we want fingers crossed:winkwink: [IMG]https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/B012E2FF-9A48-486A-B009-35D9BEDE46CA-12010-00000BAD2616CFAA_zps395103ca.jpg[/IMG]Click to expand...
> 
> it was the way she was laying lol she does that sometimes hehe and your bump is uber cute :cloud9: here's one of my bump standing up this was 26 weeks :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121017_134440_zps77dbbdb2.jpgClick to expand...

Aw i love ur bump its really neat :winkwink: and i LOVE the way your belly goes lop sided by the way she lies that is so cute:cloud9:
I want my baby to do that hes lying head down already and is kicking me like crazy at the moment im eating pineapples and have the tub on my belly and he is kicking it like no tommorrow lol.. little footballer :) Keep the pics coming love loookin at other peoples bump and espically since ur practically the same stage as me :)
https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/Snapshot_20121004_zpsdcc11266.jpg
This was me at 26 weeks :)


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> wonky belly picture time lool and excuse the hairy belly :blush: it's got so hairy since i've been pregnant!
> 
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121021_222549_zps16c3ebfe.jpg
> 
> awww how cute :) is it always lobsided or just the way shes lying? My belly is like that too but i think mine is hairer!!! although u cant see it in this pic! U have a lovely bump though:flower:
> Yep please god we will all get the births we want fingers crossed:winkwink: [IMG]https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/B012E2FF-9A48-486A-B009-35D9BEDE46CA-12010-00000BAD2616CFAA_zps395103ca.jpg[/IMG]Click to expand...
> 
> it was the way she was laying lol she does that sometimes hehe and your bump is uber cute :cloud9: here's one of my bump standing up this was 26 weeks :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121017_134440_zps77dbbdb2.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Aw i love ur bump its really neat :winkwink: and i LOVE the way your belly goes lop sided by the way she lies that is so cute:cloud9:
> I want my baby to do that hes lying head down already and is kicking me like crazy at the moment im eating pineapples and have the tub on my belly and he is kicking it like no tommorrow lol.. little footballer :) Keep the pics coming love loookin at other peoples bump and espically since ur practically the same stage as me :)
> https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/Snapshot_20121004_zpsdcc11266.jpg
> This was me at 26 weeks :)Click to expand...

hehe everyone says i don't look as far gone as i am! awww i wana know if she's head down yet lol i've got my next MW app next week so maybe she'll tell me! haha pineapple! yummy :thumbup: i bought one of those today when i went shopping lol and same here i love looking at other peoples bumps! i get envious if people have bigger bumps than me though lool! :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm due a girl January 20. I'm super excited about my 3D/4D ultrasound scheduled for next Thursday. :)


----------



## jellybeans

Leinzlove said:


> I'm due a girl January 20. I'm super excited about my 3D/4D ultrasound scheduled for next Thursday. :)

wow you're so lucky to be having a 3D scan!! Make sure you post pics!! :flower:


----------



## LadyBug183

Ahhh I love all the belly pics!!!!!!:kiss::happydance:
I will post one soon :flower:


----------



## LadyBug183

Leinzlove said:


> I'm due a girl January 20. I'm super excited about my 3D/4D ultrasound scheduled for next Thursday. :)

Hi Leinzlove :hi: Welcome to the group !!


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies! I sure will... I'm so excited! I've only been counting down for 3 months for this ultrasound! haha

It's very exciting! We've made it to the third trimester! :wohoo:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I keep wanting to video my belly flopping around but never get to it.....twila we get our 4d on monday :) hope she shows her face this time...last monday she was headdown facing my spine! Grrr


----------



## Jess19

Love the bump pics girls :)
I'll post one as soon as I get a chance


----------



## Leinzlove

Nikki: Haha! It's a bit weird seeing my first name in here. :) I hope she gives you good pictures on Monday. They gave me instructions to drink a glass of juice and to stay well hydrated the week prior.

It worked last time at 14+4, when I had an early gender ultrasound. This is the same place using my 25% return visit discount. I can't wait... I hope both our babies cooperate. :)

Jess: Please do... Would love to see your gorgeous bump. :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Must do a bump picture :)


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> wonky belly picture time lool and excuse the hairy belly :blush: it's got so hairy since i've been pregnant!
> 
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121021_222549_zps16c3ebfe.jpg
> 
> awww how cute :) is it always lobsided or just the way shes lying? My belly is like that too but i think mine is hairer!!! although u cant see it in this pic! U have a lovely bump though:flower:
> Yep please god we will all get the births we want fingers crossed:winkwink: [IMG]https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/B012E2FF-9A48-486A-B009-35D9BEDE46CA-12010-00000BAD2616CFAA_zps395103ca.jpg[/IMG]Click to expand...
> 
> it was the way she was laying lol she does that sometimes hehe and your bump is uber cute :cloud9: here's one of my bump standing up this was 26 weeks :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121017_134440_zps77dbbdb2.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Aw i love ur bump its really neat :winkwink: and i LOVE the way your belly goes lop sided by the way she lies that is so cute:cloud9:
> I want my baby to do that hes lying head down already and is kicking me like crazy at the moment im eating pineapples and have the tub on my belly and he is kicking it like no tommorrow lol.. little footballer :) Keep the pics coming love loookin at other peoples bump and espically since ur practically the same stage as me :)
> https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/Snapshot_20121004_zpsdcc11266.jpg
> This was me at 26 weeks :)Click to expand...
> 
> hehe everyone says i don't look as far gone as i am! awww i wana know if she's head down yet lol i've got my next MW app next week so maybe she'll tell me! haha pineapple! yummy :thumbup: i bought one of those today when i went shopping lol and same here i love looking at other peoples bumps! i get envious if people have bigger bumps than me though lool! :flower:Click to expand...

Everyone says different i guess :) yeah ur MW will know by feeling your belly if she is gone head down already but as my doc said to me he will do loads of turns and somersaults right up until he can but if hes not turned by 36 weeks then he wont have room to turn again so lets hope he stays where he is:haha: Oh i LOVE pineapple I've finally foudn my pregnancy craving.. which gives me even worse heartburn but i HAVE to have it lol :) Me too haha i was in the hospital yeterday eyeing up everybodies bumps i was only saying to my BF its like we're animals in a jungle everyone eying up each others bumps lol
Im gonna go buy them baby bags now on eBay :) woo!.. Do u know of any good sites with baby clothes or cute things?


----------



## Smileyx

Leinzlove said:


> I'm due a girl January 20. I'm super excited about my 3D/4D ultrasound scheduled for next Thursday. :)

Hello and welcome:flower: Love ur signature btw :D x


----------



## CharlieO

Hello all - how exciting to be in the third trimester! I've had 2 GGT's both 3 hour ones, one at 16 weeks and one last week. Passed both with flying colours - Huzzah! They sent me for them because I have a raised BMI.

Has anyone else had a torn muscle type feeling over their ribs? Mine is slightly to the left, and feels a bit like a twisted ankle does... I think bump has kicked my organs out of the way a bit too hard!


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> Everyone says different i guess :) yeah ur MW will know by feeling your belly if she is gone head down already but as my doc said to me he will do loads of turns and somersaults right up until he can but if hes not turned by 36 weeks then he wont have room to turn again so lets hope he stays where he is:haha: Oh i LOVE pineapple I've finally foudn my pregnancy craving.. which gives me even worse heartburn but i HAVE to have it lol :) Me too haha i was in the hospital yeterday eyeing up everybodies bumps i was only saying to my BF its like we're animals in a jungle everyone eying up each others bumps lol
> Im gonna go buy them baby bags now on eBay :) woo!.. Do u know of any good sites with baby clothes or cute things?

i can't wait to see my MW again! Just not looking forward to the blood tests lol awww cools those baby bags are just uber cuteness  and no not really i've bought most of my baby things from asda lol although ebay is always good for baby stuff too :thumbup:


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Everyone says different i guess :) yeah ur MW will know by feeling your belly if she is gone head down already but as my doc said to me he will do loads of turns and somersaults right up until he can but if hes not turned by 36 weeks then he wont have room to turn again so lets hope he stays where he is:haha: Oh i LOVE pineapple I've finally foudn my pregnancy craving.. which gives me even worse heartburn but i HAVE to have it lol :) Me too haha i was in the hospital yeterday eyeing up everybodies bumps i was only saying to my BF its like we're animals in a jungle everyone eying up each others bumps lol
> Im gonna go buy them baby bags now on eBay :) woo!.. Do u know of any good sites with baby clothes or cute things?
> 
> i can't wait to see my MW again! Just not looking forward to the blood tests lol awww cools those baby bags are just uber cuteness  and no not really i've bought most of my baby things from asda lol although ebay is always good for baby stuff too :thumbup:Click to expand...

Im so upset cant buy them baby bags :growlmad:
it works out to be like 15 euro bor the bags plus 17.50euro for post and packaging... so no thank youuuu im highly disgusted though had my hopes up:nope:
Well i dont really need to buy stuff just want to cause i love it lol :) primark have really good prces for them packets of vests loving it :) and bibs are cheap too:thumbup:


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Everyone says different i guess :) yeah ur MW will know by feeling your belly if she is gone head down already but as my doc said to me he will do loads of turns and somersaults right up until he can but if hes not turned by 36 weeks then he wont have room to turn again so lets hope he stays where he is:haha: Oh i LOVE pineapple I've finally foudn my pregnancy craving.. which gives me even worse heartburn but i HAVE to have it lol :) Me too haha i was in the hospital yeterday eyeing up everybodies bumps i was only saying to my BF its like we're animals in a jungle everyone eying up each others bumps lol
> Im gonna go buy them baby bags now on eBay :) woo!.. Do u know of any good sites with baby clothes or cute things?
> 
> i can't wait to see my MW again! Just not looking forward to the blood tests lol awww cools those baby bags are just uber cuteness  and no not really i've bought most of my baby things from asda lol although ebay is always good for baby stuff too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so upset cant buy them baby bags :growlmad:
> it works out to be like 15 euro bor the bags plus 17.50euro for post and packaging... so no thank youuuu im highly disgusted though had my hopes up:nope:
> Well i dont really need to buy stuff just want to cause i love it lol :) primark have really good prces for them packets of vests loving it :) and bibs are cheap too:thumbup:Click to expand...


awww no :( that's pants!! and i haven't got a primark in my town so going to have to wait till i go and visit my mum next month lol :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBug183

CharlieO said:


> Hello all - how exciting to be in the third trimester! I've had 2 GGT's both 3 hour ones, one at 16 weeks and one last week. Passed both with flying colours - Huzzah! They sent me for them because I have a raised BMI.
> 
> Has anyone else had a torn muscle type feeling over their ribs? Mine is slightly to the left, and feels a bit like a twisted ankle does... I think bump has kicked my organs out of the way a bit too hard!

Hey CharlieO:hi:

I have been experiencing the torn muscle feeling. Just above my belly button, up my abdomen it feels like my muscles are ripping apart. Or bruised, like I've done too many sit ups (when I haven't done any lol). 
Oh the joys of ligament pain...:thumbup:


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> Hello all - how exciting to be in the third trimester! I've had 2 GGT's both 3 hour ones, one at 16 weeks and one last week. Passed both with flying colours - Huzzah! They sent me for them because I have a raised BMI.
> 
> Has anyone else had a torn muscle type feeling over their ribs? Mine is slightly to the left, and feels a bit like a twisted ankle does... I think bump has kicked my organs out of the way a bit too hard!
> 
> Hey CharlieO:hi:
> 
> I have been experiencing the torn muscle feeling. Just above my belly button, up my abdomen it feels like my muscles are ripping apart. Or bruised, like I've done too many sit ups (when I haven't done any lol).
> Oh the joys of ligament pain...:thumbup:Click to expand...

i read somewhere that the pains you experience can be your ribs moving out the way to accommodate for the baby getting bigger...think it was in my email updates i recieve


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Everyone says different i guess :) yeah ur MW will know by feeling your belly if she is gone head down already but as my doc said to me he will do loads of turns and somersaults right up until he can but if hes not turned by 36 weeks then he wont have room to turn again so lets hope he stays where he is:haha: Oh i LOVE pineapple I've finally foudn my pregnancy craving.. which gives me even worse heartburn but i HAVE to have it lol :) Me too haha i was in the hospital yeterday eyeing up everybodies bumps i was only saying to my BF its like we're animals in a jungle everyone eying up each others bumps lol
> Im gonna go buy them baby bags now on eBay :) woo!.. Do u know of any good sites with baby clothes or cute things?
> 
> i can't wait to see my MW again! Just not looking forward to the blood tests lol awww cools those baby bags are just uber cuteness  and no not really i've bought most of my baby things from asda lol although ebay is always good for baby stuff too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so upset cant buy them baby bags :growlmad:
> it works out to be like 15 euro bor the bags plus 17.50euro for post and packaging... so no thank youuuu im highly disgusted though had my hopes up:nope:
> Well i dont really need to buy stuff just want to cause i love it lol :) primark have really good prces for them packets of vests loving it :) and bibs are cheap too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww no :( that's pants!! and i haven't got a primark in my town so going to have to wait till i go and visit my mum next month lol :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know im fuming!!:dohh: & couldnt think of anything worse than paying that much :( Yeah u should defo make a trip in there i got nice vests and stuff in there :)


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Everyone says different i guess :) yeah ur MW will know by feeling your belly if she is gone head down already but as my doc said to me he will do loads of turns and somersaults right up until he can but if hes not turned by 36 weeks then he wont have room to turn again so lets hope he stays where he is:haha: Oh i LOVE pineapple I've finally foudn my pregnancy craving.. which gives me even worse heartburn but i HAVE to have it lol :) Me too haha i was in the hospital yeterday eyeing up everybodies bumps i was only saying to my BF its like we're animals in a jungle everyone eying up each others bumps lol
> Im gonna go buy them baby bags now on eBay :) woo!.. Do u know of any good sites with baby clothes or cute things?
> 
> i can't wait to see my MW again! Just not looking forward to the blood tests lol awww cools those baby bags are just uber cuteness  and no not really i've bought most of my baby things from asda lol although ebay is always good for baby stuff too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so upset cant buy them baby bags :growlmad:
> it works out to be like 15 euro bor the bags plus 17.50euro for post and packaging... so no thank youuuu im highly disgusted though had my hopes up:nope:
> Well i dont really need to buy stuff just want to cause i love it lol :) primark have really good prces for them packets of vests loving it :) and bibs are cheap too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww no :( that's pants!! and i haven't got a primark in my town so going to have to wait till i go and visit my mum next month lol :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know im fuming!!:dohh: & couldnt think of anything worse than paying that much :( Yeah u should defo make a trip in there i got nice vests and stuff in there :)Click to expand...

will definitely take a look :) :flower:

took a bump piccy today so will share with you later :D xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Hey charlieO not seen you around for a bit!

Completely agree about the rib thing! This morning I think I must have had a foot firmly lodged in my ribs as they hurt so bad, appears to have eased as the day has gone on though :)

Now feeling very hot, stuffy, sniffly and poop :(

10 minutes left at work and then drive to 2nd job to work another 4 hours :(

Midwife tomorrow! Bloods being taken (scared senseless of needles) which I&#8217;m not looking forward to. At least I&#8217;m finishing work at 11 and then after midwife heading up to London for the weekend to see my favourite band play Saturday night :)


----------



## TMT2012plus1

Nikkilewis14 said:


> my baby shower is in 2 weeks (nov 4th) and 80 people are coming so I can imagine what we will get. I am so super excited though! :)

!!! :) I'm SO happy to see I'm not the only one having a HUGE babyshower. All the grandparents ended up putting it together and the invite list is 100+ people, so we're expecting 70-80 people to show up! Mine is December 1st, so I still have a bit to wait. I'm so excited for it. Can't wait to hear about yours, I hope it goes perfect!!


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Everyone says different i guess :) yeah ur MW will know by feeling your belly if she is gone head down already but as my doc said to me he will do loads of turns and somersaults right up until he can but if hes not turned by 36 weeks then he wont have room to turn again so lets hope he stays where he is:haha: Oh i LOVE pineapple I've finally foudn my pregnancy craving.. which gives me even worse heartburn but i HAVE to have it lol :) Me too haha i was in the hospital yeterday eyeing up everybodies bumps i was only saying to my BF its like we're animals in a jungle everyone eying up each others bumps lol
> Im gonna go buy them baby bags now on eBay :) woo!.. Do u know of any good sites with baby clothes or cute things?
> 
> i can't wait to see my MW again! Just not looking forward to the blood tests lol awww cools those baby bags are just uber cuteness  and no not really i've bought most of my baby things from asda lol although ebay is always good for baby stuff too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so upset cant buy them baby bags :growlmad:
> it works out to be like 15 euro bor the bags plus 17.50euro for post and packaging... so no thank youuuu im highly disgusted though had my hopes up:nope:
> Well i dont really need to buy stuff just want to cause i love it lol :) primark have really good prces for them packets of vests loving it :) and bibs are cheap too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww no :( that's pants!! and i haven't got a primark in my town so going to have to wait till i go and visit my mum next month lol :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know im fuming!!:dohh: & couldnt think of anything worse than paying that much :( Yeah u should defo make a trip in there i got nice vests and stuff in there :)Click to expand...
> 
> will definitely take a look :) :flower:
> 
> took a bump piccy today so will share with you later :D xxClick to expand...

Ahhh looking forward to it :) i might just go and take one now too since were like bump budddiees:haha:


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Everyone says different i guess :) yeah ur MW will know by feeling your belly if she is gone head down already but as my doc said to me he will do loads of turns and somersaults right up until he can but if hes not turned by 36 weeks then he wont have room to turn again so lets hope he stays where he is:haha: Oh i LOVE pineapple I've finally foudn my pregnancy craving.. which gives me even worse heartburn but i HAVE to have it lol :) Me too haha i was in the hospital yeterday eyeing up everybodies bumps i was only saying to my BF its like we're animals in a jungle everyone eying up each others bumps lol
> Im gonna go buy them baby bags now on eBay :) woo!.. Do u know of any good sites with baby clothes or cute things?
> 
> i can't wait to see my MW again! Just not looking forward to the blood tests lol awww cools those baby bags are just uber cuteness  and no not really i've bought most of my baby things from asda lol although ebay is always good for baby stuff too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so upset cant buy them baby bags :growlmad:
> it works out to be like 15 euro bor the bags plus 17.50euro for post and packaging... so no thank youuuu im highly disgusted though had my hopes up:nope:
> Well i dont really need to buy stuff just want to cause i love it lol :) primark have really good prces for them packets of vests loving it :) and bibs are cheap too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww no :( that's pants!! and i haven't got a primark in my town so going to have to wait till i go and visit my mum next month lol :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know im fuming!!:dohh: & couldnt think of anything worse than paying that much :( Yeah u should defo make a trip in there i got nice vests and stuff in there :)Click to expand...
> 
> will definitely take a look :) :flower:
> 
> took a bump piccy today so will share with you later :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh looking forward to it :) i might just go and take one now too since were like bump budddiees:haha:Click to expand...

hehe bump buddies FTW!! :D 

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121025_133905.jpg


----------



## dee11

im loving all the bump pics you all look great xx


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Everyone says different i guess :) yeah ur MW will know by feeling your belly if she is gone head down already but as my doc said to me he will do loads of turns and somersaults right up until he can but if hes not turned by 36 weeks then he wont have room to turn again so lets hope he stays where he is:haha: Oh i LOVE pineapple I've finally foudn my pregnancy craving.. which gives me even worse heartburn but i HAVE to have it lol :) Me too haha i was in the hospital yeterday eyeing up everybodies bumps i was only saying to my BF its like we're animals in a jungle everyone eying up each others bumps lol
> Im gonna go buy them baby bags now on eBay :) woo!.. Do u know of any good sites with baby clothes or cute things?
> 
> i can't wait to see my MW again! Just not looking forward to the blood tests lol awww cools those baby bags are just uber cuteness  and no not really i've bought most of my baby things from asda lol although ebay is always good for baby stuff too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so upset cant buy them baby bags :growlmad:
> it works out to be like 15 euro bor the bags plus 17.50euro for post and packaging... so no thank youuuu im highly disgusted though had my hopes up:nope:
> Well i dont really need to buy stuff just want to cause i love it lol :) primark have really good prces for them packets of vests loving it :) and bibs are cheap too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww no :( that's pants!! and i haven't got a primark in my town so going to have to wait till i go and visit my mum next month lol :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know im fuming!!:dohh: & couldnt think of anything worse than paying that much :( Yeah u should defo make a trip in there i got nice vests and stuff in there :)Click to expand...
> 
> will definitely take a look :) :flower:
> 
> took a bump piccy today so will share with you later :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh looking forward to it :) i might just go and take one now too since were like bump budddiees:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe bump buddies FTW!! :D
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121025_133905.jpgClick to expand...

Aw thats a lovely picture u are SOOO neat :) Have u any stretch marks or anything?
https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/65FDEEAC-CF23-4174-9812-98E953E0DB93-14076-00000DD1C7ABAE49_zps8fbd9db5.jpg


----------



## MrsHopeful

Snow Owl....just taking something neutral....I doubt hubby will want to leave us unless he is kicked out and hospital is 30 mins away with no traffic so we don't know if there's any shops/where the shops are so neutral suits me fine....I am looking forward to going shopping when I have settled into a routine...and will get some girls or boys clothes then (plus I expect we will get clothes off the excited grandparents)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Loving all the bump pics....:/)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

TMT2012plus1 said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> my baby shower is in 2 weeks (nov 4th) and 80 people are coming so I can imagine what we will get. I am so super excited though! :)
> 
> !!! :) I'm SO happy to see I'm not the only one having a HUGE babyshower. All the grandparents ended up putting it together and the invite list is 100+ people, so we're expecting 70-80 people to show up! Mine is December 1st, so I still have a bit to wait. I'm so excited for it. Can't wait to hear about yours, I hope it goes perfect!!Click to expand...

Yea 110 were invited and 82 rsvpd im super stoked! Ill let u all kniw how it goes :)


----------



## Snow Owl

MrsH - I've promised OH he can but the first non neutral outfit :) we have a massive Asda and Tesco within 10 minutes of the hospital so he's planning on popping out at some point to buy 'something'. Lol.


----------



## CharlieO

Hey Jellybeans, ladybug and Snow! Yeah - i've not been posting as much - they changed the office around and now everyone can see my screen! Less BnB time for me :( 

The pain i get is right under my boobs and starts in the middle, and goes left over my ribs, gets worse if i wear my normal chest bras - so bought some extenders as the rest of them hasn't changed size AT ALL.

Is anyone else finding time CRAWLING along? I feel like i've been waiting forever, and i am literally counting down the minutes till maternity leave (8 Weeks. 0 Days 7 Hours 36 Mins)


----------



## jellybeans

CharlieO said:


> Hey Jellybeans, ladybug and Snow! Yeah - i've not been posting as much - they changed the office around and now everyone can see my screen! Less BnB time for me :(
> 
> The pain i get is right under my boobs and starts in the middle, and goes left over my ribs, gets worse if i wear my normal chest bras - so bought some extenders as the rest of them hasn't changed size AT ALL.
> 
> Is anyone else finding time CRAWLING along? I feel like i've been waiting forever, and i am literally counting down the minutes till maternity leave (8 Weeks. 0 Days 7 Hours 36 Mins)

yeah time is definitely crawling for me!! I can't wait to meet our lil lady!! God knows how i'm going to cope with 12 more weeks!!


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Everyone says different i guess :) yeah ur MW will know by feeling your belly if she is gone head down already but as my doc said to me he will do loads of turns and somersaults right up until he can but if hes not turned by 36 weeks then he wont have room to turn again so lets hope he stays where he is:haha: Oh i LOVE pineapple I've finally foudn my pregnancy craving.. which gives me even worse heartburn but i HAVE to have it lol :) Me too haha i was in the hospital yeterday eyeing up everybodies bumps i was only saying to my BF its like we're animals in a jungle everyone eying up each others bumps lol
> Im gonna go buy them baby bags now on eBay :) woo!.. Do u know of any good sites with baby clothes or cute things?
> 
> i can't wait to see my MW again! Just not looking forward to the blood tests lol awww cools those baby bags are just uber cuteness  and no not really i've bought most of my baby things from asda lol although ebay is always good for baby stuff too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so upset cant buy them baby bags :growlmad:
> it works out to be like 15 euro bor the bags plus 17.50euro for post and packaging... so no thank youuuu im highly disgusted though had my hopes up:nope:
> Well i dont really need to buy stuff just want to cause i love it lol :) primark have really good prces for them packets of vests loving it :) and bibs are cheap too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww no :( that's pants!! and i haven't got a primark in my town so going to have to wait till i go and visit my mum next month lol :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know im fuming!!:dohh: & couldnt think of anything worse than paying that much :( Yeah u should defo make a trip in there i got nice vests and stuff in there :)Click to expand...
> 
> will definitely take a look :) :flower:
> 
> took a bump piccy today so will share with you later :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh looking forward to it :) i might just go and take one now too since were like bump budddiees:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe bump buddies FTW!! :D
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121025_133905.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thats a lovely picture u are SOOO neat :) Have u any stretch marks or anything?
> https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/65FDEEAC-CF23-4174-9812-98E953E0DB93-14076-00000DD1C7ABAE49_zps8fbd9db5.jpgClick to expand...


hehe thankies your bump is uber cute too!! :flower: and nope no stretch marks for me but before i got pregnant i had gone through some weight loss so that probably helps so my skin is stretchy plus i cream myself after baths and showers lol even though it gets to be a pain in the ass lol how about you? have you had any?


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Everyone says different i guess :) yeah ur MW will know by feeling your belly if she is gone head down already but as my doc said to me he will do loads of turns and somersaults right up until he can but if hes not turned by 36 weeks then he wont have room to turn again so lets hope he stays where he is:haha: Oh i LOVE pineapple I've finally foudn my pregnancy craving.. which gives me even worse heartburn but i HAVE to have it lol :) Me too haha i was in the hospital yeterday eyeing up everybodies bumps i was only saying to my BF its like we're animals in a jungle everyone eying up each others bumps lol
> Im gonna go buy them baby bags now on eBay :) woo!.. Do u know of any good sites with baby clothes or cute things?
> 
> i can't wait to see my MW again! Just not looking forward to the blood tests lol awww cools those baby bags are just uber cuteness  and no not really i've bought most of my baby things from asda lol although ebay is always good for baby stuff too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so upset cant buy them baby bags :growlmad:
> it works out to be like 15 euro bor the bags plus 17.50euro for post and packaging... so no thank youuuu im highly disgusted though had my hopes up:nope:
> Well i dont really need to buy stuff just want to cause i love it lol :) primark have really good prces for them packets of vests loving it :) and bibs are cheap too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww no :( that's pants!! and i haven't got a primark in my town so going to have to wait till i go and visit my mum next month lol :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know im fuming!!:dohh: & couldnt think of anything worse than paying that much :( Yeah u should defo make a trip in there i got nice vests and stuff in there :)Click to expand...
> 
> will definitely take a look :) :flower:
> 
> took a bump piccy today so will share with you later :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh looking forward to it :) i might just go and take one now too since were like bump budddiees:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe bump buddies FTW!! :D
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121025_133905.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thats a lovely picture u are SOOO neat :) Have u any stretch marks or anything?
> https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/65FDEEAC-CF23-4174-9812-98E953E0DB93-14076-00000DD1C7ABAE49_zps8fbd9db5.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hehe thankies your bump is uber cute too!! :flower: and nope no stretch marks for me but before i got pregnant i had gone through some weight loss so that probably helps so my skin is stretchy plus i cream myself after baths and showers lol even though it gets to be a pain in the ass lol how about you? have you had any?Click to expand...

 Thanking you:kiss: Yeah well i have 2 small ones on my hip but i wont complain they are hardly noticeable!! Think its the last couple of weeks they really come though so ill wait and see fingers crossed [-o<
Aw i hate putting on cream and bloody oil its so irritating.. i dont do it every time though i must admit lol!!


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Everyone says different i guess :) yeah ur MW will know by feeling your belly if she is gone head down already but as my doc said to me he will do loads of turns and somersaults right up until he can but if hes not turned by 36 weeks then he wont have room to turn again so lets hope he stays where he is:haha: Oh i LOVE pineapple I've finally foudn my pregnancy craving.. which gives me even worse heartburn but i HAVE to have it lol :) Me too haha i was in the hospital yeterday eyeing up everybodies bumps i was only saying to my BF its like we're animals in a jungle everyone eying up each others bumps lol
> Im gonna go buy them baby bags now on eBay :) woo!.. Do u know of any good sites with baby clothes or cute things?
> 
> i can't wait to see my MW again! Just not looking forward to the blood tests lol awww cools those baby bags are just uber cuteness  and no not really i've bought most of my baby things from asda lol although ebay is always good for baby stuff too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so upset cant buy them baby bags :growlmad:
> it works out to be like 15 euro bor the bags plus 17.50euro for post and packaging... so no thank youuuu im highly disgusted though had my hopes up:nope:
> Well i dont really need to buy stuff just want to cause i love it lol :) primark have really good prces for them packets of vests loving it :) and bibs are cheap too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww no :( that's pants!! and i haven't got a primark in my town so going to have to wait till i go and visit my mum next month lol :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know im fuming!!:dohh: & couldnt think of anything worse than paying that much :( Yeah u should defo make a trip in there i got nice vests and stuff in there :)Click to expand...
> 
> will definitely take a look :) :flower:
> 
> took a bump piccy today so will share with you later :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh looking forward to it :) i might just go and take one now too since were like bump budddiees:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe bump buddies FTW!! :D
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121025_133905.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thats a lovely picture u are SOOO neat :) Have u any stretch marks or anything?
> https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/65FDEEAC-CF23-4174-9812-98E953E0DB93-14076-00000DD1C7ABAE49_zps8fbd9db5.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hehe thankies your bump is uber cute too!! :flower: and nope no stretch marks for me but before i got pregnant i had gone through some weight loss so that probably helps so my skin is stretchy plus i cream myself after baths and showers lol even though it gets to be a pain in the ass lol how about you? have you had any?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanking you:kiss: Yeah well i have 2 small ones on my hip but i wont complain they are hardly noticeable!! Think its the last couple of weeks they really come though so ill wait and see fingers crossed [-o<
> Aw i hate putting on cream and bloody oil its so irritating.. i dont do it every time though i must admit lol!!Click to expand...

lool i know how you feel...being a woman is such hard work lol x


----------



## Snow Owl

Had midwife today and I'm measuring small :(

She's going to check me again in 3 weeks but then they might send me for more scans as baby might be too small :(


----------



## threemakefive

Snow Owl said:


> Had midwife today and I'm measuring small :(
> 
> She's going to check me again in 3 weeks but then they might send me for more scans as baby might be too small :(

Try not to worry my Dr says in 10 years they will laugh that we used tape measures still when they have sono machines in the next room...I measured 32 weeks at 22 weeks then measured 30 weeks at 26 1/2 weeks and my lo was 2lbs on sono at 26 weeks even tho they expected her to be huge...she was righr on Target...measurements can change even if baby moves funny so try not to worry :)


----------



## jellybeans

28 weeks today!!! :happydance:

Can't believe we're all 7 months already where has the time gone???? :shrug:


----------



## dee11

hi girls well i went for my growth scan baby is fine and growing well but my placenta is on the low side i go for another scan in 6 weeks time so hopefully it moves again xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> hi girls well i went for my growth scan baby is fine and growing well but my placenta is on the low side i go for another scan in 6 weeks time so hopefully it moves again xx

glad to hear bubba is fine hun! :flower:


----------



## dee11

thanks hun well i have my whooping cough vaccine on monday and i see the consultant on tuesday so i hope that goes well with no problems xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> thanks hun well i have my whooping cough vaccine on monday and i see the consultant on tuesday so i hope that goes well with no problems xx

ooo i have my whooping cough jab on tuesday so lets hope we don't feel too bad afterwards!! xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hi ladies! we got our maternity pictures done yesterday! They all came out beautiful. I know some of you are from the other thread so I apologize for picture overload, but some of you are not and I am just so excited to share! So here goes! Sorry if I take up too much space. 

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby11.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby21.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby20.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby19.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby18.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby16.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby14.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby13.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby12.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby10.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby9.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby7.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby8.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby6.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby5.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby4.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby3.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby2.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby1.jpg


----------



## Beccaboop

Aww your pictures are lovely and your bump is really cute too!! I think we need to take more photos of me while pregnant i only have 1 but i cant afford a profesional photographer this close to christmas!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank you! :). Yea weve been using the same photog for the past few years for engagement and wedding photos...so she gave me 50% off her session price since we always use her! If we didnt have that i dont think we would have got them done lol


----------



## jellybeans

pretty pics hun :kiss: wish we could get them done too but i don't know of anyone who does them :/ :flower:


----------



## LadyBug183

NIKKI!! YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!! What an adorable bump! And wonderful pictures!!!!!! LOVE IT!! :yipee:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Awww fab pictures Nikki!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi guys! 
I'm 27wks today (Aus time so ticker is slow to change) and so excited to be in 3rd tri!!!
But most threads here are a bit a head of me so I was hoping you'd let me hang with you even though I'm due jan 27.
And Nikki- your pics are fab- I'm actually off to get some done today= excited!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Just a quicky before hitting the hay, but we have a bump pic!

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/A72BD072-659F-4129-AB2E-F9925A7D9920-1653-00000130068CEB8F_zps5e3e0875.jpg


----------



## LadyBug183

Lovely bump Snow! :flow::dance:


----------



## Chiles

Cute Bump Snow!!!


Sorry I been MIA but I hope all is well. I still don't have time to read up on this thread. My days have been hectic!!!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: 
Cute bump pic snow owl :)

I threw a Halloween party for the kids today
Here's a pic 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-10-27183956.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-10-27184328.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Leinzlove

Nikki: Love the photos.. you are gorgeous and I love your bump! :) 

Snow: Beautiful bump! Love it! :)

Jess: Yay for Halloween party! You look great! :)

AFM: Three hour glucose Monday... :(

Happy 28 weeks to us... :wohoo:


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck on your 3 hour!!! I failed the 1 hour so I have to take an 2 hour as well. My doc does not do the 3 hr.


----------



## Leinzlove

Same to you, hun! It really stinks having to do another test. I don't mind the goo, but sitting there for three hours. :(

I hope I get my results on Tuesday though. I have regular OB appt. then.


----------



## Chiles

I get my results the next day. I have an reg appointment weds. And I am hoping I can do the 3 hr then. We shall see, I am preparing for it. But my she said if not then they scheduled me one for Nov 7th.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hope the gd tests come back with good news!!! Diabetes sucks!


----------



## Leinzlove

Chiles said:


> I get my results the next day. I have an reg appointment weds. And I am hoping I can do the 3 hr then. We shall see, I am preparing for it. But my she said if not then they scheduled me one for Nov 7th.

Definitley update. What kind of preparation are they having you do? My test is scheduled at 7am. But, I have to be there at 6:30a to get registered for the lab. They only said not to eat anything after midnight.


----------



## jellybeans

oh my gosh i'm so tired today! Woke up about 6am due to bump kicking the crap outta my stomach and she just wouldn't stop! Also my dogs were winding me up too keeping me awake that and needing to pee every 5 mins was not a good thing!! 

So i'm in a mood today need to get a good nights sleep tonight as i have to get up at 7:30 tomorrow morning!


Hope all of you had a better night than me!! :flower:


----------



## dee11

jellybeans said:


> dee11 said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun well i have my whooping cough vaccine on monday and i see the consultant on tuesday so i hope that goes well with no problems xx
> 
> ooo i have my whooping cough jab on tuesday so lets hope we don't feel too bad afterwards!! xxClick to expand...

i hope we dont either with the kids being off all week that would be all i need lol xx


----------



## LadyBug183

jellybeans said:


> oh my gosh i'm so tired today! Woke up about 6am due to bump kicking the crap outta my stomach and she just wouldn't stop! Also my dogs were winding me up too keeping me awake that and needing to pee every 5 mins was not a good thing!!
> 
> So i'm in a mood today need to get a good nights sleep tonight as i have to get up at 7:30 tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> Hope all of you had a better night than me!! :flower:

I seem to be awake from 3:30-6am most nights... I get so hungry I need cereal then I just browse b&b until I get sleepy again.

I've actual been quite paranoid last night and today.. I haven't felt as much movement as I normally do. Especially when I get up to pee 5X in the night, she's always kicking.. I'm just worrying myself now. I have felt her rolls and wiggles today, but can't help but notice her patterns have changed..:shrug:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Ladybug....I haven't felt many movements the past few days-I got checked out by midwife and heartbeat was fine...she said if I was still worried Later that day to let them know...I am still getting movements a few times a day so not sure if they have moved position? If you're worried though get checked out....hearing the heartbeat was regular helped calm me down


----------



## LadyBug183

MrsHopeful said:


> Ladybug....I haven't felt many movements the past few days-I got checked out by midwife and heartbeat was fine...she said if I was still worried Later that day to let them know...I am still getting movements a few times a day so not sure if they have moved position? If you're worried though get checked out....hearing the heartbeat was regular helped calm me down

I have an appt with my OB/Gyn on Friday.. But I'm thinking if I'm still worried tomorrow I will give them a call. I'd hate to go up to emerg today, sit and wait for hours and waste my day when I'm not that sure.

I know she's moving around in there a bit, which is reassuring, I just wish she'd keep up with those swift kicks I was getting before.

Thanks MrsH:hugs:


----------



## Snow Owl

Any tips ladies. My right rib is constantly in agony :( from where midwife said baby was I think it must be a foot but I'm in agony.

It's like a constant pressure and I'm fed up :(


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> Any tips ladies. My right rib is constantly in agony :( from where midwife said baby was I think it must be a foot but I'm in agony.
> 
> It's like a constant pressure and I'm fed up :(

I haven't had personal experiences with feet in my ribs yet, but I would suggest maybe trying to lay in different positions, making baby move.. I know my mom always told me I shoved my feet in her ribs and she would use her hand to try and push my feet down.

Sorry I can't be of more help:dohh:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've heard getting on all 4s and rocking shifts bub :$


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> Any tips ladies. My right rib is constantly in agony :( from where midwife said baby was I think it must be a foot but I'm in agony.
> 
> It's like a constant pressure and I'm fed up :(

There is a thread that has been started today on rib pain; thought I'd share with you and maybe these ladies experiencing the same thing could help :flower:

:flow: >>> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1337453-rib-pain.html. <<<


----------



## threemakefive

Snow Owl said:


> Any tips ladies. My right rib is constantly in agony :( from where midwife said baby was I think it must be a foot but I'm in agony.
> 
> It's like a constant pressure and I'm fed up :(

My ribs started hurting at 17 weeks...even went to the ER thinking it was somethng terrible...dr says my ribs are seperating alot this pregnancy and will continue to all through...it sucks but I've found sitting up staighter and putting pillows or blankets on the outside of my rib apply enoug pressure to help some...also oh kind of squeezes my ribs inward and that releaves some of the pain too! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/28weeksella4d.jpg

Ella this morning! She looks like her daddy!!! 2lb 10 oz and doing great...

Were getting hit pretty hard tonight into tomorrow with the storm, so I am not sure if I will lose power or not.. Stay safe everyone near the coast!


----------



## LadyBug183

Nikkilewis14 said:


> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/28weeksella4d.jpg
> 
> Ella this morning! She looks like her daddy!!! 2lb 10 oz and doing great...
> 
> Were getting hit pretty hard tonight into tomorrow with the storm, so I am not sure if I will lose power or not.. Stay safe everyone near the coast!


Awesome photo :kiss:

Pretty nasty weather up here in Ontario, Canada.. But nothing compared to the U.S. Been watching CNN all day. Take it easy tonight and stay safe!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Nikki: Love the pic! Ella is adorable! :wohoo:

AFM: I have the fatigue. It is bad... I also have round ligament stretching when I do lots of walking. The frequent urination is there also... But, we are getting there. :)

I did the 3 hour today. It wasn't bad, other than I didn't like waiting around for 3 hours. I toll Zoela's journal and Fifty shades book 2. That helped a bit to pass the time. They checked my sugar first and then did the first draw. I then drank 100g glucose (Which is double the sweet of the 1 hour.) Then I came back for a draw every hour for the next three hours. My arms where they drew hurt. I did have a new tech who had a hard time drawing from my tiny veins.

Oh yeah, I was super hungry and I couldn't believe they wouldn't even allow water.

I'm so happy to have it over with... I should know the results tomorrow when I go to my regular OB appt. Sure is different going every 2 weeks. :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Hey ladies thought I'd share our nursery plan with you :)

We've got a proper little box room but have planned the following things:

We've gone for the tiddy wink safari range (click here https://www.lollipoplane.co.uk/uk/collections/nursery-collections/tiddly-wink-safari.html to see it) and have the curtains, bumpers, moses basket and blanket :)

We will be painting the walls a yellowish colour and on one wall painting these 3 trees from the design:

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/A38532C7-7A03-4805-9FA7-3E1D2B09B8A5-4378-000004053878B487_zps2a73cce7.jpg
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/71408E79-704E-4C00-A11B-BE81B39DF02B-4378-000004053280ED99_zps40fe0b04.jpg
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/8C874230-E144-4DF0-850A-6FD626A06E81-4378-0000040520872088_zps9d5b2cb9.jpg

For furniture my OH is building the cot but is basing it on this design:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-fern-white-cottoddler-bed/cbfe02700/type-i/

We have then bought a chest of drawers to use as a changer:
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40214551/

And this cubby shelf unit to go at the end of the cot:
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20116274/#/70116276

We've bought boxes to go in the cubby holes but because they are plain and we had a spare set of curtains we'll be covering them. Two will look like this:

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/AA9409F0-F19E-4690-A970-9D9F2B35347C-4378-0000040510C5983E_zps63164375.jpg

and three will look like this:

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/BA9DCDB6-2A23-4870-894B-4696807EBE72-4378-000004051A1B95C1_zps4b262a1a.jpg

I'm also looking at getting a white shelf to go over the cot so we have room for some toys and photos etc :)

So what do you think? xx


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Hey ladies thought I'd share our nursery plan with you :)
> 
> We've got a proper little box room but have planned the following things:
> 
> We've gone for the tiddy wink safari range (click here https://www.lollipoplane.co.uk/uk/collections/nursery-collections/tiddly-wink-safari.html to see it) and have the curtains, bumpers, moses basket and blanket :)
> 
> We will be painting the walls a yellowish colour and on one wall painting these 3 trees from the design:
> 
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/A38532C7-7A03-4805-9FA7-3E1D2B09B8A5-4378-000004053878B487_zps2a73cce7.jpg
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/71408E79-704E-4C00-A11B-BE81B39DF02B-4378-000004053280ED99_zps40fe0b04.jpg
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/8C874230-E144-4DF0-850A-6FD626A06E81-4378-0000040520872088_zps9d5b2cb9.jpg
> 
> For furniture my OH is building the cot but is basing it on this design:
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-fern-white-cottoddler-bed/cbfe02700/type-i/
> 
> We have then bought a chest of drawers to use as a changer:
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40214551/
> 
> And this cubby shelf unit to go at the end of the cot:
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20116274/#/70116276
> 
> We've bought boxes to go in the cubby holes but because they are plain and we had a spare set of curtains we'll be covering them. Two will look like this:
> 
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/AA9409F0-F19E-4690-A970-9D9F2B35347C-4378-0000040510C5983E_zps63164375.jpg
> 
> and three will look like this:
> 
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/BA9DCDB6-2A23-4870-894B-4696807EBE72-4378-000004051A1B95C1_zps4b262a1a.jpg
> 
> I'm also looking at getting a white shelf to go over the cot so we have room for some toys and photos etc :)
> 
> So what do you think? xx

omg that's going to look uber cute hun!! :flower:


----------



## jellybeans

had my whooping cough jab today! Man it made my arm ache after but i'm all good now! :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Oooh I need to ring my doctors at some point and sort that one :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Bloody doctors!!!

Just had a call to say the doctor urgently needs to talk to me about my blood results from Friday (midwife did bloods). 

So can they call me sometime before 5? WHAT?! It's urgent but I need to wait till 5?? Agrhh!!!!!!

Bloody hope alls ok :(


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Bloody doctors!!!
> 
> Just had a call to say the doctor urgently needs to talk to me about my blood results from Friday (midwife did bloods).
> 
> So can they call me sometime before 5? WHAT?! It's urgent but I need to wait till 5?? Agrhh!!!!!!
> 
> Bloody hope alls ok :(

fingers crossed hun :flower:


----------



## CharlieO

I've got my flu and whooping cough jabs booked for next week - fun fun fun! 

Hope all is well Snow x


----------



## Leinzlove

Beautiful! Beautiful! Beautiful!


----------



## Snow Owl

Bloody receptionist!

I&#8217;m slightly anemic. Even the doctor said it shouldn&#8217;t have &#8216;flagged&#8217; as I&#8217;m not that low, but as the midwife said I was looking a bit run down she wants to put me on a course of iron tablets. 

So nothing at all to worry about, lol.


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Bloody receptionist!
> 
> Im slightly anemic. Even the doctor said it shouldnt have flagged as Im not that low, but as the midwife said I was looking a bit run down she wants to put me on a course of iron tablets.
> 
> So nothing at all to worry about, lol.

ooooh phew! Glad everything is ok!! :happydance: :flower:


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> Bloody receptionist!
> 
> Im slightly anemic. Even the doctor said it shouldnt have flagged as Im not that low, but as the midwife said I was looking a bit run down she wants to put me on a course of iron tablets.
> 
> So nothing at all to worry about, lol.

That's a relief that's all it is :thumbup: I've been on iron caps for almost a year now d/t anemia. Love your nursery plan btw!:flower: sounds great!!


----------



## Smileyx

Hello ladies hope everyone has been keeping good  haven't been on in a couple of days as I'm home with mammy being looked after for a few days  am so sick with a really bad head cold :-( cannot breathe at all & of course can't take anything worth while so completely miserable :-( also am burping like a man after Drinking 20 beers one after the other lol! Apart from feeling crap I'm all good hope ur all the same! Xox


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> Hello ladies hope everyone has been keeping good  haven't been on in a couple of days as I'm home with mammy being looked after for a few days  am so sick with a really bad head cold :-( cannot breathe at all & of course can't take anything worth while so completely miserable :-( also am burping like a man after Drinking 20 beers one after the other lol! Apart from feeling crap I'm all good hope ur all the same! Xox

awww hope you feel better soon hun!! :flower:


----------



## Snow Owl

Peanut had hiccups for the first time last night!! :)


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> Peanut had hiccups for the first time last night!! :)

Ah that's so cool!:happydance:
Some people have told me it's "annoying" :growlmad: 
but I can't wait to feel that! I will enjoy every hiccup!


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Peanut had hiccups for the first time last night!! :)

cute :D my lil bumpette has been having them quite alot :/ feels so strange lol


----------



## Jess19

Mine too :) 
Sometimes they are quite hard and my whole belly moves and others I can barely feel them. 
I think its the cutest thing!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: smiley I hope you feel better soon
I have the same thing too minus the burping :( its horrible feeling like this esp when you can't take anything for it! 
And I have a terrible nose bleed from blowing my nose so much :(


----------



## angie0235

Hi Girls, Mind if I join you? I'm due on the 18th January.:happydance:


----------



## jellybeans

angie0235 said:


> Hi Girls, Mind if I join you? I'm due on the 18th January.:happydance:

welcome hun :) :flower:


----------



## angie0235

Hi Jellybeans. Ive not been on here for ages. I used to be on all the time when I had my first one. I've been catching up on the posts and am well jealous that we don't have baby showers here.


----------



## Snow Owl

Hi angie, same date as me :) Are you team yellow, pink or blue?

I *think* it was hiccups. Lasted about 2 - 3 minutes and was small, gentle style kicks but very in time. About every 10 seconds?


----------



## MrsHopeful

Ladybug.....I had loads of movement yesterday, and a fair bit today.....it's seems to keep having quiet spells then making lots of movement for a day or two....have you felt much lately?
Snow-phew its aenemia and you can take iron tablets.
Awww it's the fern cot we want too-it's lovely 
I haven't felt hiccups yet


----------



## MrsHopeful

Welcome Angie....cute Avatar pic-is this your second?


----------



## Snow Owl

Mrs H I love it but just can't afford it so when OH said he wanted to build a cot and what did I want I was so thrilled to pick that exact one. Lol.

It's so pretty!!!


----------



## jellybeans

angie0235 said:


> Hi Jellybeans. Ive not been on here for ages. I used to be on all the time when I had my first one. I've been catching up on the posts and am well jealous that we don't have baby showers here.

i know!! We need to bring showers over here!


----------



## LadyBug183

MrsHopeful said:


> Ladybug.....I had loads of movement yesterday, and a fair bit today.....it's seems to keep having quiet spells then making lots of movement for a day or two....have you felt much lately?
> Snow-phew its aenemia and you can take iron tablets.
> Awww it's the fern cot we want too-it's lovely
> I haven't felt hiccups yet

Hey MrsH- Sat and Sun barely any movement.. Monday a bit more.. But yesterday HoLyMOLY she didn't stop moving all day long!! Tons of kicking and rolling! (her feet are up in my ribs now!!) I swear she didn't sleep a wink yesterday:haha:

Hi Angie0235 :hi: and Welcome!! Are you team pink, blue or yellow?!? xx

Went for my prebirth clinic appt yesterday at the hospital, it got me really excited to walk in there in labour! Baby must have known the appt was for her, because she was moving nonstop the entire time :cloud9: Made it very hard to pay attention to the nurse and the videos :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for hiccups! I haven't had them yet, this time around. I've been diagnosed with gestational diabetes. Failed the 3 hour glucose I took on Monday.

So, now I'm monitoring and seeing a dietician. I hate being high risk. And I can't see myself having a big baby. DD was 6lbs 3oz at 39 weeks, and my mothers biggest baby was 7lbs 15oz having GD with 3 out of 7 children... Just going to do what they tell me.

I'll be induced at 39 weeks and theres no way they will allow me to my EDD.


----------



## LadyBug183

Leinzlove said:


> Yay for hiccups! I haven't had them yet, this time around. I've been diagnosed with gestational diabetes. Failed the 3 hour glucose I took on Monday.
> 
> So, now I'm monitoring and seeing a dietician. I hate being high risk. And I can't see myself having a big baby. DD was 6lbs 3oz at 39 weeks, and my mothers biggest baby was 7lbs 15oz having GD with 3 out of 7 children... Just going to do what they tell me.
> 
> I'll be induced at 39 weeks and theres no way they will allow me to my EDD.

Sorry to hear about the GD, hopefully you will be able to control it just fine with diet:thumbup:

Re: induction; I'm secretly hoping my babe wants to make an early appearance on her own... Maybe 2..3 weeks early would be nice! I hear the last month is the worst:haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ill be induced at 39 weeks too! Because of my diabetes......im not sad about it though lol


----------



## Jess19

Hi girls 
Leinzlove sorry to hear you failed the 3 hr test. I hope it can be controlled 

So call me crazy girls but I took a hpt today lol just for fun :) it was free
My little brother had a house warming party and they had a pinyata full of condoms and pregnancy tests lol among some other goofy stuff. I was over there today and saw a test laying around and asked him for it :rofl: the look on his face was priceless ! 
I have never seen a line show up so quick and so dark! It was nice :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies. Induction is no big deal for me. I was induced with DD, not from GD but from hypertension. I also didn't have an epidural. :) 

Jess: I surely would hope it'd be a fast BFP! :wohoo:! No matter when we see those lines... its beautiful! :)


----------



## Jess19

How common is early labor? It seems like I've been reading a lot about it lately. 
I had a little bit of early labor with my DS but idk why, they just have me something to take to make it stop.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies I been MIA!!! 

Leinz Love :hugs: I went to the doctor today and they automatically classified me as GD! They said my sugar was high enough where I didn't need the 2 hour test. And I feel sooo guilty because I totally pigged out before my 1hr test. I am waiting on my glucose meter and I have to stick my finger 4x's a day and monitor my sugar levels. I was very upset at 1st, but I am okay now. Well kinda sucked it up, because I hate needles. The only good coming out of this is more ultrasounds. My next appointment I have an u/s scheduled to check my fluids, and baby weight. 

Well I hope all is well with everyone! Its november already!!!! Not to much longer!


----------



## LadyBug183

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies I been MIA!!!
> 
> Leinz Love :hugs: I went to the doctor today and they automatically classified me as GD! They said my sugar was high enough where I didn't need the 2 hour test. And I feel sooo guilty because I totally pigged out before my 1hr test. I am waiting on my glucose meter and I have to stick my finger 4x's a day and monitor my sugar levels. I was very upset at 1st, but I am okay now. Well kinda sucked it up, because I hate needles. The only good coming out of this is more ultrasounds. My next appointment I have an u/s scheduled to check my fluids, and baby weight.
> 
> Well I hope all is well with everyone! Its november already!!!! Not to much longer!

Awe it seems a few ladies on here have had bad luck with getting GD:dohh:
On the bright side; at least it goes away after pregnancy:flower: only 2.5months left!! Hope you're doing well other than that chiles xx

Yay for ultrasounds!! :dance:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey for the ultrasounds, at least you can see your little bean :)

I was told I would only have one more ultrasound (at 36 weeks) and that's it :( I was hoping for one at like 28/30 weeks


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: I'm a pumpkin today!! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Chiles: I've been poking at my finger 4 X a day also... Also limiting carbs, met with dietician today, she really said eat light meals frequently. It's all going to work out fine. I'll get another scan I'm sure, but I don't know when.

Jess: Happy 29 weeks! :) I don't know much about premature labor, and I'm sure its more common than I'd like.

About Me: I had my 3D/4D scan... ended up with 32 pictures. But here are my favs. :)

*Baby Zoela weighs 2lbs 6oz, 10 1\2 inches long. She loves playing with her cord and sticking out her tongue. She's beautiful! Absolute perfection! May she just grow and grow while we try to patiently wait...*

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/a1233-1.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/asdas.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/as1.jpg


----------



## Snow Owl

Gorgeous scan!

29 weeks ladies :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

29 weeks!! :) were not eggplants anymore!!:)


----------



## LadyBug183

Hurray for 29wks! :yipee: I am BEYOND excited for my shower on Sunday!! EeEee!!

Great pics Leinzlove!!:happydance:


----------



## jellybeans

went to my MW app today and everythings super duper and heard our lil girls heartbeat again :cloud9:

had my bloods done and it hurt like a bitch :( and no anti d injections or GDD test for me :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Awe super cute scan pics!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy 29 weeks Ladies! We'll come across the forever tickers won't change fruit when we get to the watermelon. :) 

What a happy time that will be?


----------



## Snow Owl

Oooh when do we change to a watermelon?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

woohoo my shower is this weekend too :) soooo excited... yay!


----------



## Leinzlove

I think at 37 weeks.


----------



## dee11

ahhhh cute scan pics xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

SnowOwl....we can't afford it either but father in law is giving us money towards it bless him (or we couldn't get it). Your hubby must be very talented!!
Ladybug....I am glad you got some reassurance with all that movement  what's a prebirth clinic appointment?
I have asked for GTT test but they just look my blood-does that test for it? She said she was testing for diabetes but I wasn't given that drink or told to fast. I am overweight with a family history of diabetes so asked to be tested....is she fobbing me off?


----------



## MrsHopeful

Yay....less than 11 full weeks till due date woo hoo  those having baby showers, enjoy


----------



## jellybeans

29 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance:
11 weeks to go :happydance::happydance::happydance:

sorry hehe i'm excited can you tell :cloud9:


----------



## LadyBug183

MrsHopeful said:


> ....I am glad you got some reassurance with all that movement  what's a prebirth clinic appointment?

prebirth clinic is to register at the hospital in l&d.. They show you a video and give you a list of things to pack in your hosp bag. Also spoke to a public health nurse who is a horrible person! She was so judgemental.. I felt like I was on trial or something :growlmad: 
One example: I have a birthmark on my left cheek that is purple, and many people mistake it for a bruise, or ink, or marker, I've even heard "is that a tattoo?".. People ask me about it daily. Im used to it. But sure enough she kept insinuating that it was a bruise and glancing at my husband as if to say he was a wife beater. I felt like I had to sit there and convince her it's just my birthmark. Omg she was horrible. I told my dr about her and she knew exactly who I meant, apparently all her patients come back and complain about her.

Anyway, rant rant rant! :wacko:

On another note, I better be off to bed, I'm hoping I get a decent sleep bc I am WAY too excited for my baby shower tomorrow!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Have a lovely baby shower! Enjoy Ladybug! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We are physically xhausted setting up for the shower lol time for bed!! :) have fun tomorrow at yours ladybug !!:)


----------



## Leinzlove

Enjoy yours also Nikki! :) Let the nesting continue! :yipee:


----------



## LadyBug183

Nikkilewis14 said:


> We are physically xhausted setting up for the shower lol time for bed!! :) have fun tomorrow at yours ladybug !!:)

You too Nikki!!!:yipee:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Nikki and Ladybug-have fun  will you be playing games or o you just all chat? 
Ladybug-that woman sounds awful!
Apparently I can book in before labour starts (I was surprised we needed to book in lol) but they haven't told me how yet......


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We are playing games, having brunch(its at 11am) and opening gifts and eating loads of cookies and sweets :)


----------



## Smileyx

is anybody getting bad enough cramps on and off? I get them every morning now nearly and a few times throughout the day and im just so uncomfortable most of the time.. making me miserable :(


----------



## Smileyx

https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/0842EB6D-4AD4-4B27-AE9F-9F609ED8C01E-203-0000000B9F59C7BF_zpse91c703a-1.jpg
28 weeks 6 days in this pic :)


----------



## jellybeans

so i hate hate hate sundays!! and i've been bored today so i've washed all bubbas clothes blanket muslin clothes and it's actually dawned on me that it's not that far away till we all meet our little bundles! :cloud9:

anyone else got the nesting bug? All i've done the past few days is clean clean clean...


----------



## threemakefive

jellybeans said:


> so i hate hate hate sundays!! and i've been bored today so i've washed all bubbas clothes blanket muslin clothes and it's actually dawned on me that it's not that far away till we all meet our little bundles! :cloud9:
> 
> anyone else got the nesting bug? All i've done the past few days is clean clean clean...

I had the nesting bug last week...i did so much organizing and cleaning it was great!! :) Hope it lasts the next few weeks then I will really get alot done..


Smiley I've had BH quite a bit over the last week and they are uncomfortable the way youve said....try changing activities when you have them and that might help releive them.


----------



## Beccaboop

I dont seem to be nesting at all im happy to sit on my bum and watch tv and eat rubbish!


----------



## jellybeans

my tiny bump taken today

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121104_214508.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Lovely bumps! No cramps here... sometimes achy uterus feeling. I haven't had the nesting to bad yet. But, I think alot of that is we are closing the house we just bought on Thursday. 

Hope you ladies enjoyed your showers! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The shower was wonderful! Food was amazing! The gifts...omg.... Insane...got everything cept for stroller, dresser and changing table! Cant beat that! Just happy to have our friends n family there :)


----------



## Leinzlove

So happy to hear shower was amazing! I'm glad you got what you needed! :)


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, mind if I join in my due date is 30 th of jan but I will be having an elective c-section so will get to meet my baby girl around 10 days early so probably around the 20 th of jan - cant wait !


----------



## Smileyx

Taylah said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join in my due date is 30 th of jan but I will be having an elective c-section so will get to meet my baby girl around 10 days early so probably around the 20 th of jan - cant wait !

Heya and welcome:flower:
Aw thats exciting that you get to meet her 10 days early not long more to go your only 2 days after me :)


----------



## Smileyx

Beccaboop said:


> I dont seem to be nesting at all im happy to sit on my bum and watch tv and eat rubbish!

im EXACTLY like you haha.. have no desire whatsoever to do anything just laze around :thumbup:


----------



## Snow Owl

We're painting the nursery today and building furniture!! Nesting has started :D


----------



## CharlieO

Snow Owl said:


> We're painting the nursery today and building furniture!! Nesting has started :D

We've started ours too - got some cute animal stickers for the wall! :)


----------



## Jess19

I can't wait to start my little girls room! 
My baby shower is this sunday! 6 more days! :happydance:


----------



## jellybeans

i can't do my nursery yet because it doesn't exist :( i live with my MIL so only 2 bedrooms so our bubba has to share with mummy and daddy till we get a 2 bed of our own :( can't wait to have our own space i'm desperate for it coz i know MIL will smother the baby and try to take over with stuff!! One thing she can't take over from me is feeding hahahaha :happydance:


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> i can't do my nursery yet because it doesn't exist :( i live with my MIL so only 2 bedrooms so our bubba has to share with mummy and daddy till we get a 2 bed of our own :( can't wait to have our own space i'm desperate for it coz i know MIL will smother the baby and try to take over with stuff!! One thing she can't take over from me is feeding hahahaha :happydance:

ahhhh me too haha!!!... & i think she will do the same thing which i aint letting happen but it does save a lot on money.. wish we could make a nursery though waaah :cry: !!! We had to move out of our apartment as it was too expensive!!Glad to see im not the only one in this position lol


----------



## Snow Owl

Yaaaaay! My friend who was due on wed just gave birth to healthy little girl :)

Sounds like a 48 hour labour tho.... Eeek.

But yay!!!!


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> i can't do my nursery yet because it doesn't exist :( i live with my MIL so only 2 bedrooms so our bubba has to share with mummy and daddy till we get a 2 bed of our own :( can't wait to have our own space i'm desperate for it coz i know MIL will smother the baby and try to take over with stuff!! One thing she can't take over from me is feeding hahahaha :happydance:
> 
> ahhhh me too haha!!!... & i think she will do the same thing which i aint letting happen but it does save a lot on money.. wish we could make a nursery though waaah :cry: !!! We had to move out of our apartment as it was too expensive!!Glad to see im not the only one in this position lolClick to expand...

it sucks just want my own place so i can just have space of my own coz i go to our room to get away from her and then she ends up coming upstairs to "do" something...and it's like piss off give me my space woman!!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Nikki-glad you had a fab shower 
I haven't had any BH yet. 
Also not nesting....
Been feeling a lot more movement the past few days.....


----------



## LadyBug183

Hi ladies!! 
Had a wonderful shower yesterday! We were absolutely spoiled!
I've been out and about today returning doubles of things and buying more with gift cards :) Ive unpacked and set everything up, even started packing her diaper bag & my hospital bag ! Two giant loads of baby laundry are in the wash, can't wait to fold them and get the bedding in the crib :):):):)

We were disappointed that my husbands grandma told us she bought the stroller&carseat off our registry and it turned out to be a completely different one ...with no gift receipt... And I think she got it at zellers (which is a store that just went out of business) :(
Quite disappointed about that.. Not to sound ungrateful, but we did take a lot of time to pick out the one we wanted (checking reviews, etc). Anywho! I'll stop complaining, it really was a wonderful shower!!!

On another note: I think I was experiencing some Braxton hicks last night. Woke up with mild/moderate periodlike cramps and low back pain... I never felt my uterus tightening, but as far as I've read that is a type of BH :shrug:

Also,

Hi Taylah & Welcome :hi:


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Had a wonderful shower yesterday! We were absolutely spoiled!
> I've been out and about today returning doubles of things and buying more with gift cards :) Ive unpacked and set everything up, even started packing her diaper bag & my hospital bag ! Two giant loads of baby laundry are in the wash, can't wait to fold them and get the bedding in the crib :):):):)
> 
> We were disappointed that my husbands grandma told us she bought the stroller&carseat off our registry and it turned out to be a completely different one ...with no gift receipt... And I think she got it at zellers (which is a store that just went out of business) :(
> Quite disappointed about that.. Not to sound ungrateful, but we did take a lot of time to pick out the one we wanted (checking reviews, etc). Anywho! I'll stop complaining, it really was a wonderful shower!!!
> 
> On another note: I think I was experiencing some Braxton hicks last night. Woke up with mild/moderate periodlike cramps and low back pain... I never felt my uterus tightening, but as far as I've read that is a type of BH :shrug:
> 
> Also,
> 
> Hi Taylah & Welcome :hi:

glad you had a great shower hun :) sorry to hear about the stroller though :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Glad to hear you had a wonderful shower :) I bet baby got all types of cute cloths! 

My shower is in a week ( this Sunday ) I can't wait!


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!!!

My life is still kind of hectic as I am still working and got a million things to do before I am out which will be the 1st week of Dec.
I am glad that nikki and ladybug showers went great!!! Mines is next week on the 18th I am anxious as well. This weekend we are going to my husband friends wedding. And I am not really excited about that...but I guess it will be nice to get out for a bit.
Welcome to all the new ladies joining us!!! I will have to update the 1st page.


----------



## LadyBug183

Had an ultrasound today :) 
Not the best photos, but thought id give them a share..
https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/D4B9D8EA.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> Had an ultrasound today :)
> Not the best photos, but thought id give them a share..
> https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/D4B9D8EA.jpg

awww how cute is the yawn pic :cloud9:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Ladybug....glad you had a good shower. Is there anyway a store may exchange it towards the one you wanted? Worth a try? Otherwise it's annoying....when you spent time choosing a particular one.
Cute pics.....wish I could have another scan but I am low on funds so can't-boo.
Chiles.....my maternity leave starts mid December but I would happily start it now haha.....making myself wait do I can have longer when baby is here  I hope you enjoy the wedding....I have been to a few lately and it's strange being sober but I still had fun


----------



## LadyBug183

MrsHopeful said:


> Ladybug....glad you had a good shower. Is there anyway a store may exchange it towards the one you wanted? Worth a try? Otherwise it's annoying....when you spent time choosing a particular one.
> Cute pics.....wish I could have another scan but I am low on funds so can't-boo.

nowhere else sells this particular stroller/carseat.. It was purchased final sale because the store was closing :( I wish she wouldn't have lied about buying the one off our registry. Really puts us in an awkward position. But we've decided since we really really want the original one we chose, we will be using our gift cards to help purchase it :thumbup: ...unfortunately though we need to sell this one privately without her knowing...:nope:

This was my 8th ultrasound:happydance: Do you have to pay out of pocket for your ultrasounds in the uk? Mine are completely covered (except 3ds)


----------



## LadyBug183

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> My life is still kind of hectic as I am still working and got a million things to do before I am out which will be the 1st week of Dec.
> I am glad that nikki and ladybug showers went great!!! Mines is next week on the 18th I am anxious as well. This weekend we are going to my husband friends wedding. And I am not really excited about that...but I guess it will be nice to get out for a bit.
> Welcome to all the new ladies joining us!!! I will have to update the 1st page.

You are starting leave nice and early!:thumbup:
I bet it will be nice to rest and get everything ready.
I'm thinking the week of Xmas I will start mine, depending on whether or not I will get paid for the stat holidays if I'm still technically "working" or on leave.

18th will be here before you know it!!!!! Bet your excited!!:happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Ladybug, do they have craigs list in your town? 
You can sell it and get something back for it. Maybe even use the cash towards the one you wanted. 

Speaking of craigs list.... I bought an antique high chair yesterday from someone. It's made from black walnut and in excellent condition!


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> MrsHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Ladybug....glad you had a good shower. Is there anyway a store may exchange it towards the one you wanted? Worth a try? Otherwise it's annoying....when you spent time choosing a particular one.
> Cute pics.....wish I could have another scan but I am low on funds so can't-boo.
> 
> nowhere else sells this particular stroller/carseat.. It was purchased final sale because the store was closing :( I wish she wouldn't have lied about buying the one off our registry. Really puts us in an awkward position. But we've decided since we really really want the original one we chose, we will be using our gift cards to help purchase it :thumbup: ...unfortunately though we need to sell this one privately without her knowing...:nope:
> 
> This was my 8th ultrasound:happydance: Do you have to pay out of pocket for your ultrasounds in the uk? Mine are completely covered (except 3ds)Click to expand...


we get Ultrasound Scans covered by the NHS, but in my hospital if i want 3/4D scans i have to pay...or any extra scans that i'm not entitled too...my next scan is on the 26th of this month then i have no more at all :( not even growth scans :growlmad:


----------



## LadyBug183

Jess19 said:


> Ladybug, do they have craigs list in your town?
> You can sell it and get something back for it. Maybe even use the cash towards the one you wanted.
> 
> Speaking of craigs list.... I bought an antique high chair yesterday from someone. It's made from black walnut and in excellent condition!

I had the worst day today. Stress level +++10
Sorry, here's a bit of a rant ... 

My MiL called my husbands grandma, and asked for the receipt to exchange it since she told us she got it at the store we registered at, and basically she freaked out at my MiL and then called me when she was angry and started yelling at me, and had me feeling like shit crying on the phone :cry: When I hung up with her I was crying hysterically for like an hr. She rang 27times (missed calls obv as I was not into speaking, since I had nothing good to say at that point). Over the day she exchanged conversation with my MIL and she decided she would take the stroller/carseat back that she got and give as a gift to someone else, and was determined to go buy us the one we have our hearts set on. At this point I'm bitter with her after the way she treated me on the phone and would rather buy it myself!!:growlmad:

The truth is... She found a good deal at a store closing sale, purchased it Final Sale, and then lied to my MiL that it was the one off our registry.. So we were sad and felt guilty to tell her it wasnt what we wanted. But beyond angry about the lying.

But it's been dealt with now... And we will be getting the one we want :flower:
I just need to get it off my mind and drop it


----------



## Jess19

:hug: so sorry to hear you had to go through all that, that's terrible :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe that stinks bc at the same time u dont wanna hurt her feelings, but u spent the time to look for the one u absolutely wanted for your little one! Add in some hormones= a bad sitation! Glad its all figured out hun!


----------



## LadyBug183

Lol u got it Nikki! Way too hormonal and emotional to deal with this rationally lol tears take over!


----------



## jellybeans

so my MIL went shopping today and came home with this for our bubba 

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121107_144700.jpg

how cute!! :cloud9: she bought it so we can bring lil one home from the hospital in it as January is very cold here in Kent! 

I would actually wear it if it was 100 sizes bigger lool it's so soft and warm :sleep:


----------



## Jess19

Aww that's super adorable!!!


----------



## dee11

thats really cute oh i wish i was having a girl i have seen loads of cute outfits struggling to get little lads clothes thats cute xx


----------



## Jess19

Had an ultrasound today! Here's my little girl :) 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-07143753.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MrsHopeful

Ladybug....good luck selling the pram. We get a 12 week and 20 week scan......if I want extra I would have to pay to get one done privately....it's £100 for a private ultrasound place so no extras for me. Just seen your later post-so ignore what I just typed. Glad you're getting it sorted....
Jellybeans.....hubby wants hat snowsuit in white or ours (we are team yellow)-looks so cosy 
Jess19-it's mad how they can do 3D scans


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> thats really cute oh i wish i was having a girl i have seen loads of cute outfits struggling to get little lads clothes thats cute xx


they sell boys snow suits in ASDA saw some today :flower:


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> Had an ultrasound today! Here's my little girl :)
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-07143753.jpg[/IMG]

what a cutie!! :kiss:


----------



## LadyBug183

Jess19 said:


> Had an ultrasound today! Here's my little girl :)
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-07143753.jpg[/IMG]

:cloud9: beautiful :kiss:


----------



## Snow Owl

Hoping to get another scan next week :) (friend is a private sonographer so has said shell being her mini machine over :))


----------



## dee11

jellybeans said:


> dee11 said:
> 
> 
> thats really cute oh i wish i was having a girl i have seen loads of cute outfits struggling to get little lads clothes thats cute xx
> 
> 
> they sell boys snow suits in ASDA saw some today :flower:Click to expand...

thankyou i ll have a look tmrw when i go shopping xx


----------



## dee11

Snow Owl said:


> Hoping to get another scan next week :) (friend is a private sonographer so has said shell being her mini machine over :))

 shes a handy friend to have lol hope you get to have another scan i have my last growth scan on december 11 and hopefully my placenta has moved dont want a c section xx


----------



## Snow Owl

We had our 12 week and 20 week scan and also got a 21 week scan as baby was being a pain. Did have another one about 24 weeks with my friend and she's said to come back about now for another :)

We're hoping to film this one to show all our families what its like! :)


----------



## CharlieO

I had a scan at 6 weeks as I had early spotting,(basically looked like a tiny blob with a flicker of a heart beat) then 12 and 20 weeks, I also get a growth scan at 35 weeks as I have a raised BMI and they want to check he's not getting too big!


----------



## jellybeans

i had a scan at 13 weeks then again at 21 weeks and then my last one will be at 32 weeks then i won't see my princess' face again until she's born :cloud9:


----------



## Jess19

I wish I could have a scan weekly! Lol 

Yesterday the tech struggled to get that photo because she was in a Frank Breech position. It looks rather uncomfortable! 
I did some recesrch and I found that a good % of women 30-32 weeks have babies in that position and by like 37 weeks the baby moves BUT if she stays that way for a long time it can cause damange :( 
I googled it and did not like what I found :cry: 
Thing is......I know she's in that position a lot because I can feel it. Its uncomfortale for me (maybe not for her lol) 
So now I'm stressing and can't wait to see my Dr again on the 14th


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> I wish I could have a scan weekly! Lol
> 
> Yesterday the tech struggled to get that photo because she was in a Frank Breech position. It looks rather uncomfortable!
> I did some recesrch and I found that a good % of women 30-32 weeks have babies in that position and by like 37 weeks the baby moves BUT if she stays that way for a long time it can cause damange :(
> I googled it and did not like what I found :cry:
> Thing is......I know she's in that position a lot because I can feel it. Its uncomfortale for me (maybe not for her lol)
> So now I'm stressing and can't wait to see my Dr again on the 14th

she's being a rat bag lol she'll probs move right at the last minute hun and then be like "fooled ya!" :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Oh I hope so! I worry so much about everything. 
My son is 6 & I still go into his room multiple times at night and check on him like as of he's 6months old lol


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> Oh I hope so! I worry so much about everything.
> My son is 6 & I still go into his room multiple times at night and check on him like as of he's 6months old lol

lol bless ya :flower:


just had my first experience of BH!! Omg they are uncomfortable!!


----------



## Snow Owl

30 weeks!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Woohoo for 30 weeks!!:). 9 weeks left here..maybe8!! Get to see baby on monday morning, get my nst and check on her too! :)


----------



## Jess19

Well I've finished making the party favors for the baby shower this weekend! 
They are jars of homemeade jam from the berries I picked in my back yard over the summer :)
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-09091514.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> Well I've finished making the party favors for the baby shower this weekend!
> They are jars of homemeade jam from the berries I picked in my back yard over the summer :)
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-09091514.jpg[/IMG]

that's a great idea hun!! I loooove Jam :D going through a phase atm of loving marmalade on toast when before i hated it :/ 

hope you have a great shower!!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Nikki, how come you know your going early? :)

Random! But my friend who gave birth on Monday is coming to our housewarming tomorrow with her 5 day old baby!!! So excited for newborn cuddles!!


----------



## Chiles

Yay for 30 weeks!!!! 

Jess the Jam Idea is sooo cute!!!! We are doing personalized candy. I have chocalate bar wrappers coming, and personalized water bottle labels. As well of personalized mints. All going in goodie bags, and tables. I know you are excited about your baby shower. I am excited for mines and it still is a week away. Make sure to post photos!!!!!

I have another ultrasound friday to make sure baby is gaining fine, and not to big. I am sooo excited to see my baby girl again!!! 

Snow Owl- That sounds nice. My friend had a baby like 2 weeks ago and I visited her in the hospital and I was like I can't wait to have this moment myself.


----------



## Snow Owl

Should I be worried that peanut has been very quiet today? Like 3 or 4 movements? Xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

hmmm were u doing a lot today? I notice on days im moving around I just dont pay attention to her and then i freak out and sit down for once on the couch and she goes crazy.. go lay down, relax, drink something cold and poke around.. and feel bubba move :) I am sure baby is fine.. if u get too worried and still nothing, then call your doctor!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Snow Owl said:


> Nikki, how come you know your going early? :)
> 
> Random! But my friend who gave birth on Monday is coming to our housewarming tomorrow with her 5 day old baby!!! So excited for newborn cuddles!!

I have type 1 diabetes (non pregnancy related) and will be induced at 38-39 weeks. My doctor refuses to allow his type 1 diabetic patients past 39 weeks so its a sure deal I will go then or before. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, I'll be induced also at like 39 weeks as I have GD. I also was with DD, but didn't have GD with her, just hypertension. So, far diet has been working, but if I need insulin I'll be induced between 37-38. I guess GD often gets worse as pregnancy progresses.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ya leinz ive been on insulin since 15 years old lol. For ppl with gd i kind of think its better to take insulin because u will know for sure your sugars are more stable! :)


----------



## Chiles

I have gestational Diabetes also but this is my first and my sugars was like 10 over the max amount or something. I won't know if I am being induced until my appointment next week if then. She want to see how big the baby is, and how my fluid levels are as well. If not I probably will here something on an induction date. Its very common for women with GD to be induced so it will be no big surprise to me.


----------



## dee11

30 weeks at last i now wish it was all over now i just feel so uncomfortable now hope you girls are well xx


----------



## jellybeans

30 weeks eeeek! Can't believe we only have 10 weeks left!!! And some of us less! i just want her here now! I can't wait to hold her and to meet my beautiful lil lady! :happydance: :happydance:

hope all of you are good :) x


----------



## Beccaboop

Feeling huge all of a sudden this week! :( :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Ladies! 30 weeks, we are getting there! :wohoo: This is so exciting! I remember the first trimester when we couldn't wait to get out and here we are with less than that left. :) 

Nikki: Wow, 15 years! I'm sorry hun that you've had to live with diabetes. :hugs:

Chilies: It's all going to be ok. I have GD but Zoela measured just fine at 28 weeks. She was a lil smaller than average at 2lbs 6oz and 10 1/2 inches long. Fluid and everything perfect. I hope it stays that way. How is the diet going? I've been bulking up with protein and veggies with little starch. It's been controling it well. :)


----------



## Chiles

:hugs: nikki, I agree with leinz. Diabetes is hard for anybody, and for you to have to go through that at such a young age was not easy. But I am glad that you are handling it all so well. And you can be our support system :flower: good you and baby girl are doing well! 

@leinz- its going good. I am kind of upset that I still have not gotten my glucose meter. It should be here this week. I just wanna make sure that everything is going good as it possible can. The diet part is not that bad at all for me, cold water is my bestfriend right now! :haha: it settles me between my meals and snacks. Glad to hear you are doing well yourself. 

Yay for 30 weeks ladies. I am sooo excited!!! I have an appointment friday and my baby shower is sunday!!! Wooohooo. I am sooo excited! Def will be uploading pics this week! 
I hope all went well with Jess baby shower, which I am pretty sure it was a blast! 

Glad to see all is well with everyone!!! We are almost there!!!


----------



## LadyBug183

Wahoo :yipee: for 30 weeks!!

Those girls having baby showers this weekend, have fun :flow: !!!!

I'm off to Sears now to buy some nursing bras, last day they are on sale!! :)


----------



## jellybeans

which of us on this thread are BF? i am definitely going to BF even if it kills me!! 

:flower:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Beccaboop.....I also feel huge since thurs/fri....surely I can't get much bigger hehe (laughing nervously as I know I will).
Jellybean-I hope to breastfeed....but if I can't then I will FF....really hope I can though 
With Christmas decorations going up in stores I am starting to feel a bit Christmassy....and knowing the baby is due mid Jan I feels like the baby won't be long


----------



## LadyBug183

I am going to breast feed. I will be trying my hardest, no giving up. If all else fails I will see a lactation consultant for help. But I am going to a breast feeding class on Dec4 where we will learn the basics, tricks, etc.

Bought 2 nsg bras today!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I will not be bf'ing...my little girl is gunna be a chunker :)


----------



## Snow Owl

I'm hoping to breast feed, but the main reason is the cost! Formula is so expensive and we already struggle! (This is pre me giving up work :( )


----------



## jellybeans

in my opinion everyone should try to breast feed tbh...it's what they're there for and yeah i agree it's much cheaper too! :flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Not all people can bf for health reasons though...


----------



## LadyBug183

Definitely a personal choice! And I know my mom didn't bf me because she had to go right back to work.

No judgement!! Just being nosey here, but curious why you can't bf Nikki? Is it related to being diabetic?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

They said i can try, but usually when diabetic babies r born their blood sugars will drop and will be put to a bottle anyway...once out of the hospital since i already struggle with low blood sugars it dan be dangerous to bf since she will take even more sugar from me..i would have to constantly eat to keep up with her...im not much of an eater the way it is.. :(


----------



## LadyBug183

Random thing I wanted to share,
Today all of my family and my husbands family created a Due Date Lottery for baby!
We all took our guess for the date we think she will be born, and weights for fun!
Cost was $1 each guess :)
Can't wait to see who wins!!! I guessed Jan 10th, being hopeful she is 7lbs!! Lol


----------



## LadyBug183

Nikkilewis14 said:


> They said i can try, but usually when diabetic babies r born their blood sugars will drop and will be put to a bottle anyway...once out of the hospital since i already struggle with low blood sugars it dan be dangerous to bf since she will take even more sugar from me..i would have to constantly eat to keep up with her...im not much of an eater the way it is.. :(

:hugs: That sounds like it would be difficult to manage trying to watch Ella's sugars and keep your own up too. Will she be on a specific formula designed for diabetics? Or just a regular kind?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have no idea but it would be a good idea for me to ask..i assume a regular one would be fine...


----------



## jellybeans

well for health reasons i can understand...

it annoys me with my OH's mum she says "i couldn't be bothered to breast fed him i was too lazy" that annoys me...how can you be not bothered about the most natural way to feed your baby? Guess i'm just weird for wanting to try my hardest to breast feed lol


----------



## CharlieO

I think it's such a sensitive issue for people I'm just going for the "whatever works for you is a-ok by me!" Sometimes there is far more to the issue than we know about, and people don't always want to share if they've found something hard. We're going to get the world and his wife telling us whats best, and sometimes it can make people feel bad, so in the spirit of these forums (the support of which i've found invaluble) - if you're feeding by bottle, or boob, thats entirely your choice and I wish you luck with it either way! :thumbup:


----------



## jellybeans

i'm not trying to cause any discomfort or make anyone feel bad i was just being curious lol :thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls 
How is everyone today? 

My shower was lovely :) there is pink everywhere now lol 
I've been tying to upload pics since last night but photo bucket isn't working
Anyone have any suggestions on a site that I can upload pics from my phone? 

On the nursing subject......I am going to nurse Charlotte. 
I nursed my son for the first 5/6 months strictly boob and then slowly introduced breast milk in a bottle and only gave him the boob at night until about 8 months and then did formula until he was a year old. 
When they start getting teeth it makes it difficult to continue nursing lol 
I hope and pray that I can nurse her too! Its such a wonderful experience :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

oh jelly u didnt offend me honestly lol... my MIL said the same thing to me, you know its better for baby etc etc, but I just told her theres more to it with the diabetes, and keeping my blood sugars up and what happens if I forget a meal etc and she calmed down about it... It doesnt offend me if people say "You should BF" My mother never BF with any of us (i have two brothers as well) and we are all fine (minus my diabetes which was caused by a virus at 15 lol) .... everyone does it their own way... I know two of my close friends tried their hardest to BF and it just wasnt working for them, so they turned to the bottle within a week or two... it also depends on diff situations... so hey whatever floats ur boat! :)


----------



## LadyBug183

I just got the photos from our shower the other day; here's a few ... :)

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/3DE2E3F6.jpg
https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/28AB12A6.jpg
https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/7D5CD5B5.jpg
https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/07FB7C79.jpg
https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/8A98381C-1.jpg


----------



## Jess19

Awww your cake is adorable !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiles

@Jellybeans- I would love love love to BF, But I had a breast reduction a while back and most of my milk ducts were cut off. I have had leaky breast, But I don't think I will feel as confident breast feeding. 

@ Ladybug I love your shower photos!!! Looks like you had a great one :)

@ Jess can't wait to see your shower photos!!!!

My shower is this weekend and I am sooo excited :)


----------



## jellybeans

_oh i forgot to share my recent bump picture with everyone this was taken today 30+2_

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121112_235340.jpg

_seems to be dropping to me _ :shrug:


----------



## Jess19

How exciting! Can't wait to see your shower photos chiles 

Lol I didn't get any sleep the night before my shower :) I felt like a little kid on christmas eve


----------



## Jess19

Jelly bean we share the same birthday! How cool is that!


----------



## Chiles

Aww jelly! Your tummy is so small and cute!!! 

@jess, I think ima be the same way! Lol! I am really excited to see what my friends and fam picked out for my little girl! I know I am probably going to get a lot of clothes. And you guys should see her closet now. Its not overboard yet she has afew items in each sizes. Mostly 3-6 to 9-12. And her 6/9. And 3/6 are spring and summer. So we have plenty of wiggle room for more!


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> Jelly bean we share the same birthday! How cool is that!

we rock haha :happydance:


----------



## jellybeans

Chiles said:


> Aww jelly! Your tummy is so small and cute!!!
> 
> @jess, I think ima be the same way! Lol! I am really excited to see what my friends and fam picked out for my little girl! I know I am probably going to get a lot of clothes. And you guys should see her closet now. Its not overboard yet she has afew items in each sizes. Mostly 3-6 to 9-12. And her 6/9. And 3/6 are spring and summer. So we have plenty of wiggle room for more!

awww thank you hehe doesn't feel small :dohh: i feel like a whale lol x


----------



## Snow Owl

Nikkilewis14 said:


> oh jelly u didnt offend me honestly lol... my MIL said the same thing to me, you know its better for baby etc etc, but I just told her theres more to it with the diabetes, and keeping my blood sugars up and what happens if I forget a meal etc and she calmed down about it... It doesnt offend me if people say "You should BF" My mother never BF with any of us (i have two brothers as well) and we are all fine (minus my diabetes which was caused by a virus at 15 lol) .... everyone does it their own way... I know two of my close friends tried their hardest to BF and it just wasnt working for them, so they turned to the bottle within a week or two... it also depends on diff situations... so hey whatever floats ur boat! :)

My MIL told me 'you will be breastfeeding' when I was 8 weeks pregnant!!

I told her I want to and will try my best but hey you just don't know if these things will work out and her response was 'no grandchild of mine will be fed any formula!'.

Hahaha, yeh go on just try and stop me love. Lol

LOVE the cake!!!

On a random note, getting a scan tonight! My friends parent is doing it like promised so hopefully going to film this one for you all to see :)

Edit to Add: I need to take a bump picture, my bump is teeny compared to yours!!! :(


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> oh jelly u didnt offend me honestly lol... my MIL said the same thing to me, you know its better for baby etc etc, but I just told her theres more to it with the diabetes, and keeping my blood sugars up and what happens if I forget a meal etc and she calmed down about it... It doesnt offend me if people say "You should BF" My mother never BF with any of us (i have two brothers as well) and we are all fine (minus my diabetes which was caused by a virus at 15 lol) .... everyone does it their own way... I know two of my close friends tried their hardest to BF and it just wasnt working for them, so they turned to the bottle within a week or two... it also depends on diff situations... so hey whatever floats ur boat! :)
> 
> My MIL told me 'you will be breastfeeding' when I was 8 weeks pregnant!!
> 
> I told her I want to and will try my best but hey you just don't know if these things will work out and her response was 'no grandchild of mine will be fed any formula!'.
> 
> Hahaha, yeh go on just try and stop me love. Lol
> 
> LOVE the cake!!!
> 
> On a random note, getting a scan tonight! My friends parent is doing it like promised so hopefully going to film this one for you all to see :)
> 
> Edit to Add: I need to take a bump picture, my bump is teeny compared to yours!!! :(Click to expand...

can't wait to see that scan :) i've got 13 more days until i get to see my lil bubba again :( seems ages away!


----------



## jellybeans

so the post just came and i got a little box that said welcome on it so i was like :shrug: i hadn't ordered anything so opened it and philips avent have sent me a free bottle because i'm part of their baby group...i've already got tommy tippee bottles and a pump so now i have an odd avent bottle...that is going to bug the crap outta me :haha:


----------



## Snow Owl

Ooh I'm using advent so must join!!

What other baby groups has everyone joined?


----------



## Jess19

I think I'm going to surf the web for some groups to join :)


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Ooh I'm using advent so must join!!
> 
> What other baby groups has everyone joined?

i'm on huggies...avent...emmas diary...bounty and a few others but can't remember lol they send me email updates every week, so they have great info about what bubba will be up to at the week i'm at!

speaking of bubba while im writing this she is moving so much! Got a feeling she's having her own baby shower in there lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ellas been super quiet today..shes usually rolling around crazy...i just pushed on her feet and she moved, so that puts my mind at ease lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I gotta post my shower pics too!! Ugh... Ive been so lazy..

We also saw ella on monday in 3d but her hands were all shoved in her mouth and u culd only see her cheeks and eye lol.... I go every monday for one so maybe this coming monday ill have better luck!


----------



## Jess19

Charlotte has been very still today too! It's making me very worried :( 
Even after I ate a piece of baby shower cake she didn't move. She's always very active
I'm making her favorite dinner tonight (stir fry and rice) so if nothing happens after that I'm going to the womans center. 

I hate to run there every time I feel nervous but I'd rather be safe than sorry


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dont blame you! Id be the same way and your def right, better safe than sorry!

I always worry like the cord is wrapped around her neck, i constantly think about that... ugh,.


----------



## Jess19

OMG me too! It's constantly on my mind! I'm driving myself crazy, and DH lol
I wish I had a portable ultrasound machine lol so I can look at her every day and ease my mind
I went to school for ultrasound so knowing all that can go wrong drives me nuts
Also I have my EMT/paramedic degree so that just adds to my craziness! Lol


----------



## LadyBug183

Jess- have you tried laying on your side and giving her pokes and prods??
Try drinking something cold, or eating more sweets.
I'd give a few things a try and if you don't count 6 movements (kicks/wiggles) in an hour def go get checked for reassurance! :hugs:


----------



## CharlieO

They do say our little bumps can be a bit quieter after a growth spurt... I was getting a bit worried a couple of weeks ago, but I asked the midwife and they say as long as you get 10 kicks in 12 hours bump is fine, and either in a position where you can't feel him or her as much, or just a bit quiet after a growth spurt, and sure enough, next day he was jabbing me allllll over the place! I found that reassuring, so thought I would share. x x x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I agree about the growth spurt, yesterday she was really quiet and today shes going crazy in there!


----------



## Snow Owl

I had a quiet weekend with peanut and commented on it on here, but sunday night when I was lying down he made up for it!!

Scan was amazing last night. OH has it on his phone so just need to upload it :)


----------



## jellybeans

got a 24 hour bug :( not having fun at all!


----------



## LadyBug183

Jess- How was your day today? Any change in movement?? 

Jelly- that sucks re.bug :( take it easy and rest, hope it doesn't last long xx


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> I had a quiet weekend with peanut and commented on it on here, but sunday night when I was lying down he made up for it!!
> 
> Scan was amazing last night. OH has it on his phone so just need to upload it :)

Snow- Glad you've had reassurance with a busy baby :thumbup:
Can't wait to see scan pic :kiss:


----------



## Jess19

Snow owl can't wait to see your scan :)

:hugs: jellybean I hope you feel better soon

yes I'm having a better day :) she must have had a growth spurt yesterday or maybe just a day of rest bcause today she is back to her active self! Kicking and rolling and pushing :) I feel tons better now


----------



## Snow Owl

Am I the only one who is looking for labour signs? Just realised I am!

Had the worst upset stomach last night ever (heard that a clearout is normal pre birth) and now feel like I've been beaten up as my whole bump is so tender and feels bruised! Sleeping was a nightmare as everything hurt too! Ugh.

On a 'cheerier note' just had my whooping cough jab, yipee...


----------



## Smileyx

Hey girls, havent been on in a while hope all is good.
Hope u get well soon jelly nothing worse god love u :(
Same as a lot of u have posted my lil guy was really quiet the last 2 days so i was poking like a mad woman but he perked up a bit last night and gave quite a few kicks.. his feet are right up by my ribs now so...fun:) Haha.. was seriously considering going hospital for a check up yesterday though i was so worried that he was so quiet,
Also am noticing im significantly bigger the last week.. leg cramps at night, sore neck and back and also this ongoing headache blaaaaa :/ .. Just want him out now 2 meet him.. Looking for any little sign that will show im going into labor haha! :)


----------



## jellybeans

thanks for all your get well wishes ladies...not feeling as bad today...couldn't eat anything yesterday it only came back up again :( my OH was a diamond running around after me so glad i had him...bit pissed at my triage department i had chest pains and phoned them as they were quite bad and i have no way of getting to the hospital apart from getting an ambulance and the midwife on the phone said and i quote "the ambulance is not a taxi service, what are you going to do if you're in labour?" and i said call an ambulance that's what they're for and my personal midwife told me that too...so in the end this midwife at triage told me to see my GP if i was that worried...bloody woman was useless and this was at 6AM so i was feeling like complete crap cause i'd been up since 4 puking my guts up! But as i said i feel a bit better today actually managed to eat something although i'm feeling rather dizzy :(


----------



## Snow Owl

Oh Jelly, there is a nasty bug going around down here so wonder if you have that too?

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Oh Jelly, there is a nasty bug going around down here so wonder if you have that too?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon xx

yeah maybe don't know where the hell i picked it up from though coz i haven't gone out very much :/ thanks for the get well hun :flower:


----------



## jellybeans

anyone else finding it hard to get comfortable? i can't sit up or forward or lay back without feeling like it the only comfy position ive found is laying on my sides and if i do that for too long my legs start hurting, i want miss bump to cook for longer but my god i can't wait to have my body back and to stop feeling like crap :(


----------



## Snow Owl

Yes!! This last week my back hurts, my ribs hurt, my sides hurt!! I'm so fed up and I know it's going to get so worse!!

Had midwife this morning, all good and she's happy with my size now :) only 1.5 under instead of 2.5 :)

Had my MRSA swabs done and seeing my GP in 3 weeks and then midwife again in 5 weeks.

Gets busy in December as have 3 weeks of anti natal classes, GP appointment, midwife appointment and finish work!! Lol xx


----------



## Jess19

Omg I was just daydreaming yesterday about what it was like to be able to bend over and still be able to breath lol oh how I miss it :)
I was looking at photos of me when I was just 3 weeks from having DS and my belly now (7 months) is the same size as I was at 9 months! 
I can't believe how much bigger I am with this pregnancy! And I still have 2 months to go! 
I super curious to know how much this little girl weighs lol


----------



## LadyBug183

I am so uncomfortable too.. It's getting harder to do the dishes, hurts my belly to press over the counter :dohh:

As of today, i am officially on Sick Leave until I have baby- then it turns into Mat leave for a whole year!!! :yipee::wohoo:

Can't stop doing my happy dance!! Doctor wrote me a note today, faxed it to my work and I've already applied for EI! Wahoo!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jellybeans

glad i'm not the only one wanting my body back lol i got paid today finally! :happydance: so am officially on Income Support :happydance: 

just got to reapply for my maternity grant as i got refused as i wasn't on Income Support so fingers crossed that will go through now

on a happy note i get to see my mum in a couple of weeks who lives in a separate county to me! i haven't seen her since i was 7 weeks pregnant! So my bump is going to be a bit of a shock to her and i will be miles better than i was when i stayed with her last time as i had really bad MS! 

also hoping my bump buddy smileys ok as i haven't heard from you in a few days hun :flower: xx


----------



## Chiles

I have been very uncomfy lately as well, I feel like a whale and I notice when my legs get tired I waddle :haha: few more weeks left!!!

I had an appt today and my ultrasound and Reagan is weighing in at 3 lbs and 11 oz. I even saw her face today. I wish she would of captures it in 2d of course but it was as clear as 3d. I was sooo in love all over again. Everything i going good with her and thats all that matters.

So my babyshower is this sunday and we are working on the favors right now and I am going to share them with you ladies shortly!


----------



## MrsHopeful

I get uncomfortable sometimes when I am sitting down....I think it seems to depend what position LO is in though as its not constant. 9 weeks till due date....it seems ages away hehe. 
SnowOwl-3weeks of antenatal.....that seems a lot. I get 2 2 hours sessions and that's it.
Not long left at work now.......can't wait to finish.
I am not feeling loads of movement-I feel a little bit here and there throughout the day......
I hope everything is OK.....My 20 week scan was my last so I feel like I want to see LO again....well not long now till we can meet our LO's  I am getting little kicks as I type.
Jellybeans-glad you're feeling better.
Smiley......I keep looking out for signs of labour too.....although I am now thinking I will go overdue.
I am getting more stretch marks....and I keep forgetting to put cream/body butter on.
I feel like my belly is huge and surely can't get much bigger. The midwife says my measurements are fine but I am paranoid she is lying to me hehe. I am anxious I have a giant baby.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Chiles.....awww that's lovely you could see her little face  ooh enjoy your shower!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Mrs H - we have 3 2 hour sessions and a 2 hour breast feeding clinic! 

How long has everyone at work? 5 weeks and 1 day for me! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im working til the end of the semester which is dec 22nd, then when baby comes ill have that week off but plan on working straight away...i work part time mon-wed nights teaching anatomy) and other classes i teach online, so no big deal with work here... Hubbie works days so he can be home mon-wed nights with the baby :)


----------



## Chiles

Here is a few photos. 

1. Her closet before the baby shower.
2. water bottle favor
3. Mint topper, reads" I am on the way, thanks for helping mommy prepare for the special day! It really MINT alot!!!! (my camera sucks)
4. Mints with toppers
5.Goodies that will be in bag
 



Attached Files:







Reaganclosetbefore shower.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5









bs3.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3









bs4.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3









bs5.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2









bs1.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Chiles

And....
1 Thats the actual water bottle labels
2 On the side if the candy it reads "can't wait to meet you!, Love baby Reagan

All the candy is going int the pink bags with rattles. I had a photo but I am going to have to find it on the computer.
 



Attached Files:







bs2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2









bs6.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LadyBug183

Love your favors Chiles!


----------



## Chiles

Here they go!!! We had to buy some extra bags (36 pink, and 24 white) I have like 65 people that were invited so lets see who shows up. Tomorrow I will be kind of busy. We are going out to dinner with the in laws for my father in law birthday. And I am going to see the new twilight which I heard was Awesome!!!! So I will definetly be catching up with you ladies hopefully sunday night!!! I hope everyone enjoy their weekend!!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bs7.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LadyBug183

Have fun at your shower! I bet you'll get everything you need with that many people coming :thumbup: It's like Christmas eve the night before the shower eh? I had such a hard time sleeping I was so excited!

Going to see the new twilight movie on Monday night, can't wait! I hear it's really good!!


----------



## jellybeans

31 weeks eeeek! it's getting closer ladies!! x


----------



## dee11

yes 9 wks to go and i must say i ll be glad when its all over lol xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> yes 9 wks to go and i must say i ll be glad when its all over lol xx

me either lol got a feeling our little ladys going to make an early appearance though got a feeling about 37-38 weeks don't know why though lol


----------



## Jess19

:thumbup: cute favors :) love em!


----------



## Snow Owl

Saw our friends little girl again tonight and got wonderful cuddles :) Can't believe how much bigger she is at only 2 weeks!

Also made me so happy to see them coming out with her at 2 weeks. She's been to a house gathering and a group meal and just slots in so well :) I was really worried that I'd be left home alone once peanut was born but I'm feeling hopeful! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I've been MIA a bit and reading back. DH and I bought a house and are in the process of packing and rennovations. Hoping I'm moved in time to put up a Christmas tree. :)

Love the shower favors. :) And yay for 31 weeks! Can you believe just 9 weeks to go! :)

I do plan on Breastfeeding. I didn't BF, DD. But this time I want to do something different. I took a class that helped me wonders. Here is the journal entry I wrote after that class.


Spoiler
As for the lactation class. I felt like I got alot out of it. I found out the only reasons that would require supplements. I really by all means do not wish to supplement at all. 

I also plan on putting the skin to skin in my birth plan right after labor. There really isn't any reason I shouldn't be able to breastfeed as long at Baby is born at term. My breasts show the proper changes with the milk veins etc. I also watched this video on the different latching holds. I think the best for me would be the football hold, to start. The consultant said that if I felt any pain feeding at all. She'd help me with the latching and we'd figure it out.

We also watched a video on watching how to watch baby's sucking for proper latching. And she said she'd be happy to see if baby was sucking properly while in the hospital. She also said we could have as little or as much help with breastfeeding as we needed/ wanted in the hospital. 

We were shown different types of breast pumps. And even how to do hand suppression. She also showed us how to help with hand suppression if baby was just a nibbler.

She suggested that I only needed a hand pump. Since I won't be going to work. I was so happy with this advice. 

She gave me her card and said that I could call with any breastfeeding questions now or after I take Zoela home. And that if I come across problems... Don't give up! We'll work on getting them fixed. It was so nice. I also found out I don't need any lanolin. She told me not to buy any, that the hospital sends you home with a big tube, that would be enough for most. Also gel pads.

And this one thing I love. She taught us how to measure our busts for our bra size. She reccommended that I do so just a few weeks before my EDD and get atleast 1 maternity bra without wire.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Snow Owl.....everyone seems to have a lot more classes than me.....I hope I'm not missing out on anything important. 
Nikki....it's a shame you US women don't get leave like us in the UK....
Chiles....those favours are cute


----------



## MrsHopeful

Leinzlove....I plan to BF and have been a bit nervous that I will fail.....I have a BF class in December


----------



## Leinzlove

I worry to... Hopeful. Just try to go in knowing you aren't going to fail. I worry so much about having to supplement and I don't want to at all. In fact, I rarely want to use bottles...

I'm definitley doing the skin to skin after baby is born. Goo and blood and all. Haha! Well they say if baby is put in the kitchen (chest). Baby will want to nurse. 

Plus, there is a lot of support here on BNB. We can ask away or whatever. I sure love BNB! :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

In a way. Am glad I am worrying about BF....as I haven't had time to worry about labour hehe.....yes....I am sure we will get lots of help


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> In a way. Am glad I am worrying about BF....as I haven't had time to worry about labour hehe.....yes....I am sure we will get lots of help

i'm amazed how laid back i am about everything i'm not worrying about BF or labour lol and this is my 1st :shrug: i think there's something wrong with me :wacko:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea i wish we had leave, but im ok with it... I get tospend all day with her ... 



Ladies i cant breathe! And i dont think my skin has anywhere else to stretch....super uncomfortable and shes so high...really cant wait for her to drop!


----------



## LadyBug183

I'm carrying quite low! Haven't had a lot of trouble breathing, mostly just when laying down I feel squished. 
@Nikki -I've read that going down on your hands and knees relieves the pressure of baby from your lungs and helps you get deep breaths in.


----------



## Leinzlove

Nikki: I haven't had any problem either, carrying low... So Zoela definitley hanging out on my bladder. Ella should drop soon, it usually occurs faster with first pregnancies.

I'm not scared about labor or BF. I'm excited afterwards I'll get to meet my baby! :) Just remember our bodies know what to do. We were made to be Mothers! :)

Today is my Anniversary! :) DH has to work on our house today. So, last night he took me out to dinner and we did a bit of baby shopping. I got a manual breast pump by Medela as I don't plan on pumping much. I'm a SAHM. I also got Zoela a cute pink polo blanket.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/31weeksella.jpg

ella this morning! 3lb12oz! doing perfect :)


----------



## jellybeans

Nikkilewis14 said:


> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/31weeksella.jpg
> 
> ella this morning! 3lb12oz! doing perfect :)

awww cute!!! :flower: my next scan is on monday next week :D can't wait!!

i've got a MW app tomorrow so can't wait to hear her lil heartbeat again! :cloud9: guna ask my MW if it's ok to record it as i'm going to Essex next week to see my mum and it'd be great if she could hear it :) 

hope everyone's day went well xxx


----------



## Snow Owl

Been looking at advent calendars for LO for next year (I know if I leave it to next year it will be too late and I won't find anything nice!). 

Would it be bad to spend £30 on a wooden one to last? I don't want the throw away ones, I'd like one they can keep. Also liked the idea of getting a mini tree and a selection of 24 mini decorations to put in each drawer. The idea being they can slowly decorate their tree instead of just getting chocolate.

Am I nuts?


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Been looking at advent calendars for LO for next year (I know if I leave it to next year it will be too late and I won't find anything nice!).
> 
> Would it be bad to spend £30 on a wooden one to last? I don't want the throw away ones, I'd like one they can keep. Also liked the idea of getting a mini tree and a selection of 24 mini decorations to put in each drawer. The idea being they can slowly decorate their tree instead of just getting chocolate.
> 
> Am I nuts?

no your not hun that's a lovely idea!! :flower:


----------



## Snow Owl

The only issue is to buy it all is probably £50 but we'd have enough decorations to do 2 or 3 trees! Ah well sorts us out for any future kids


----------



## Jess19

Jellybeans she's adorable! :) cute pic 

Snow owl that's a sweet idea!


----------



## MrsHopeful

SnowOwl....it might be cheaper in the jan sales? That's a nice idea 
Nikki-awww what a cutie!!
I have been carrying low too....he/she seemed to move up a few days ago but not too high still. The past few days my belly is getting huge....can't be much room left in there 
Less than 6 weeks till we're full term. Oohh I like thinking of it that way....seems better then thinking that I May still have nearly 11 weeks left


----------



## Snow Owl

Am I the only one that's scared senseless that I can't do this? Lol. Worried about being crap, not being able to afford it. Just about everything!! :(
I think 9 weeks to go and the fear kicks in :(


----------



## Snow Owl

Omg my boobs are leaking!! Lol


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies just dropping in to share a few shower photos!!!! It was a great shower!!! And I got sooooo much stuff...maybe too much stuff now?

1. Diaper cake ( I have 7 of those, they were used as centerpieces)
2. Me opening gifts
3. Me and my bestfriend just talking about who knows what
4.Guests while games were going on
5. me opening more gifts
 



Attached Files:







diapercakesbysade.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5









101_1199.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5









178976_10152255639740713_261941377_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5









101_1191.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 4









101_1214.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Chiles

1.We were going through stuff!
2. Her closet now, and still have tons of more to put up. Or take back.

She did receive her swing. and bouncer off my registry :) I still have to buy a pack and play. Now I am procrastinating about finishing shopping for her. all I need is bottles and probably start buying more diapers in sizes 2 and 3 with the giftcards and money we received.
 



Attached Files:







189720_10152255499060713_1790780574_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7









74714_10152255630675713_1504422655_n.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jellybeans

Chiles said:


> 1.We were going through stuff!
> 2. Her closet now, and still have tons of more to put up. Or take back.
> 
> She did receive her swing. and bouncer off my registry :) I still have to buy a pack and play. Now I am procrastinating about finishing shopping for her. all I need is bottles and probably start buying more diapers in sizes 2 and 3 with the giftcards and money we received.

looks like you had a really good time hun :) :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## Chiles

I really did!!!


----------



## jellybeans

Chiles said:


> I really did!!!

goood :D It's nice when ladies enjoy their showers :kiss: and looks like you got a lot of stuff too!! 

Wish we had showers here!! :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Aww looks like a lovely time :) 
She has so much! Awesome!


----------



## Leinzlove

Lovely shower! And wow... the gifts! :)


----------



## jellybeans

thought i'd share this with you all :) this is from my midwife appointment i had today :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx5LBezbLkw&feature=plcp


----------



## LadyBug183

Jelly- i absolutely Love <3 hearing that beautiful little heart beating away :cloud9:


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> Jelly- i absolutely Love <3 hearing that beautiful little heart beating away :cloud9:

:cloud9: i could listen to it all day!! shame my midwife was talking half the video :growlmad:


----------



## Snow Owl

Love the heartbeat! You need a Doppler Hun so you can get a clear recording! :)

Got another name idea :) What do you ladies think of Amy? x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ahhhh the first lady on our jellybean thread had her baby due to pre-eclampsia at 34 weeks.. We are still waiting to hear what she had because she was team yellow! Hope they are all doing ok!


----------



## dee11

hi girls chiles looked like you had a great time and shes one lucky little girl all that stuff jelly babies heartbeat sounds brilliant i went for my midwife appointment and i have to go for a scan on thursday my bumps only measuring 27-28 weeks so theyre gonna check him out but his heartbeat is fine and i feel plenty of movements so im not worried to much xx


----------



## dee11

Snow Owl said:


> Love the heartbeat! You need a Doppler Hun so you can get a clear recording! :)
> 
> Got another name idea :) What do you ladies think of Amy? x

amy is a lovely name hun xx


----------



## dee11

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ahhhh the first lady on our jellybean thread had her baby due to pre-eclampsia at 34 weeks.. We are still waiting to hear what she had because she was team yellow! Hope they are all doing ok!

hope everything went alright for her xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Wow the first January Jellybean!


----------



## Jess19

Love the name Amy :)

I hope she and little one are doing ok. I'll be praying for the both of them


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow/ I love the name Amy! :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBug183

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ahhhh the first lady on our jellybean thread had her baby due to pre-eclampsia at 34 weeks.. We are still waiting to hear what she had because she was team yellow! Hope they are all doing ok!

Wowza! Hope they are both doing ok. Keep us updated if you hear anything :flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Still havnt heard anything ladies, will update u when we all hearmore! Shes in new zealand so our days are all kinda off lol


----------



## Leinzlove

She had the baby!!! The first January Jellybean... Our turns are coming! :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Oh wow that kinda brings it home!! Lol.

What did she have? x


----------



## Leinzlove

Gorgeous little boy named Remi Archer, 4lbs 3oz. Everything going great! :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Oh bless her! So scary though to know its started!! Lol x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hes sooooo adorable!!


----------



## LadyBug183

Which thread are you guys reading this on? I tried looking for it last night but no luck

Edit: nvm, found her thread xx


----------



## Lilbit609

I haven't been on in months, how is everyone doing ? 

I see one already had her baby, congrats !!!


----------



## LadyBug183

Lilbit609 said:


> I haven't been on in months, how is everyone doing ?
> 
> I see one already had her baby, congrats !!!

Hi Lilbit! :hi: Exhausted & uncomfortable, but that's about it. How are you doing??


----------



## Snow Owl

Happy 32 weeks ladies!


----------



## Smileyx

Woooo hoooo 8 more weeks!!!! Roll on January :D x


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey 32 weeks!! :happydance: 

I am SO tired today! And my back hurts SO SO bad! 
Prob because I cooked yesterday and I went shopping at 8pm for Black Friday, then got up at 4am and went shopping again! 
I stopped to use the bathroom and I have a little bit of spotting :( first time ever!! 
Idk if I should call the dr or just sit at home and, rest ? 
Its prob because I was on my feet all day yesterday and the shopping and standing in lines all morning 

Was anyone else as crazy as me and went out shopping??


----------



## LadyBug183

I did go out shopping today, just to a few places and they were nuts!
Didn't even phase me that it's black Friday until I got home and hubby told me there were lineups out front stores @ 7am.
Well I am about 80% done my Xmas shopping now! Wahoo! Only 3 ppl left!

Jess- I Would def call your dr and mention the spotting. My OB/Gyn is pretty strict on any bleeding, cramping or loss of fluids to call them asap as its very important to figure out the reason why.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I only went to babies r us because tommee tippees were buy one get one free lol and we ordered the changing tabl.... Other than that i did all my shopping online without the mess of people! :)


----------



## Mom2M.E

A little late joining this thread, but hello everyone!

I am Due January 16th with a little boy.

How is everyone?


----------



## Snow Owl

Welcome!

Jess did you call anyone?

No discount shopping here! Damn UK :(


----------



## MrsHopeful

Welcome MumtoM.E......ehhh less than 8 weeks till our ur dates yay....congrats to the jellybean who had her baby...I hope they are both well.
I am feeling lots more movement the past few days....think baby must be bigger. It's nice and re-assuring after having a lazy baby....maybe they were just too small to feel as much then? My fundal height was brhind but is now 2cm ahead.....wonder if baby had a big growth spurt?
I am getting excited for Christmas 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## jellybeans

_32 Weeks Bump _ :cloud9:

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121124_121550.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Mrshopeful..i was measuring behind and now im 2cm ahead noe too lol... My belly is huge hahha..


----------



## Jess19

Cute bump!!!! 

I've been feeling tons of movement lately too! Its nice but its uncomfortable and painful sometimes. All for the best though!!! 
Well the spotting stopped after I rested all day yesterday :) 
I def can not do that again, I need to learn to take it easy from now on. 
Its hard though because I want to do SO much!!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Nikki....I'm glad it's not just me hehe.....I don't even feel that big  I suppose I see bump from a different angle than everyone else 
Jess9-glad spotting has stopped now......I overdid it a few days back and was exhausted and I couldn't get to sleep....wasn't nice......I normally feel guilty having a lazy day but am indulging myself with lazyish weekends now till. Finish working.


----------



## jellybeans

i don't know why they say that our beans will move less as we get further along my little pink bean seems to be getting more active!! Also she likes scraping her feet along my ribs which absolutely kills!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Mine is way more active.....kicks or just moving around.......I used to kick painful kicks down low but now she/he is head down I get belly kicks mainly which don't hurt at all.....phew


----------



## Snow Owl

Hey ladies, 32 week bump pic :) I feel tiny compared to others!
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/E6FFADEF-A0DC-4983-BD37-C9BCC98CC290-8878-000006BFC48C189D_zps3619e3ff.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im also getting more movement too! 


Snow cute bump! I think its the perfect size! I was that size at 30 weeks and now im bigger and uncomfortable :(


----------



## Jess19

I found a diaper bag im in love with!!! After 2 days of shopping on line lol
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/13461286.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Snow Owl

That is pretty :) I'm not bothering with one and will just use a small rucksack we already have. Does that make me silly, lol


----------



## jellybeans

oooo i like that changing bag Jess :) 

and Snow it doesn't make you silly just resourceful :thumbup:

OMG i'm so uncomfortable today feel like there is a watermelon in my belly that just won't move!! :( On a happier note i've got my 32 week growth scan tomorrow and i can't wait for that and then on tuesday i'm off for a week to visit my mum :) so i won't be around as much 

hope everyone is doing ok today and is having a much more comfortable day than me! :flower:


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> i don't know why they say that our beans will move less as we get further along my little pink bean seems to be getting more active!! Also she likes scraping her feet along my ribs which absolutely kills!!

Yup my babs seems 2 be moving more aswell!!! its weird and the rib thing is really irritating and u feel like ur gonna squash their legs when ur sitting down so have to sit up dead straight to get the lil feet out haha:flower:


----------



## Smileyx

Snow Owl said:


> Hey ladies, 32 week bump pic :) I feel tiny compared to others!
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/E6FFADEF-A0DC-4983-BD37-C9BCC98CC290-8878-000006BFC48C189D_zps3619e3ff.jpg

U have such a neat cute bump!! I feel huge in comparison lol:haha:


----------



## Jess19

Lol at least all this sitting straight up is good for my posture :) 

ill try and find a bump pick to post......


----------



## LadyBug183

Cute bump snow :kiss:
I think I'm much bigger.. Or I just feel that I am lol I'll have to post a pic soon

I pulled a muscle in my lower back/pelvic area this morning... Been in so much pain, :cry: I'm reduced to tears every time I go to stand or walk up steps :(Hopefully it doesn't stiffen up over the night, off to bed now with a heat beanie..

I like the diaper bag Jess. I bought a laptop bag at a purse shop, lots of compartments, works out great :)


----------



## Jess19

Bump pic! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-10113118.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## threemakefive

Love the bump pics!! Jess ur tiny too lol 
Ladybug try heating pad or ice pack not directly on belly but as close to pulled muscle as u can that's what my Dr said bc I did the same.

Sorry I don't post much I'm more of a lurker....but glad all is well with everyone...anyone drop yet? I did yesterday so hinking I might have a 36 weeker like my second :)


----------



## Snow Owl

First time for me but what does dropping feel like?


----------



## LadyBug183

Jess you look wonderful ! Sexy mama

3makes5: I am also curious what dropping feels like?


----------



## jellybeans

hey great bump pics!! :flower: back from my 32 week scan and bubba is measuring at 4lb 8oz but didn't get any pics because she was facing my back :( well gutted!


----------



## Snow Owl

Jess: you look so glamorous, please tell me you were going out! Otherwise I'm a slob!! Lol

Jelly: glad it went well :)

Ladies I need some advice. OH is taking on extra shifts at his part time job and I know he's doing it to earn some extra cash before bubba comes (due to his Csa his outgoings way out his wage and so I end up paying 75% of the bills) but god am I missing him :(

I used to also work a 7 day week so we spent weekends working together and saw each other. But I've had to give up and now I spend all day sat and sun (he works 9-6) sat at home alone and now 2 evenings a week. Tonight he's working till 10 and now I'm just sat here crying feeling all sorry for myself :(

Then there's the fact it's a double edged sword as he's being re assesed for his CSA at the end of the month (due to a new main job) and his part time wage is going to be unusually big meaning they'll base his future payments on this :( 

I just don't know what to do and just want cuddles :(


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> Jess: you look so glamorous, please tell me you were going out! Otherwise I'm a slob!! Lol
> 
> Jelly: glad it went well :)
> 
> Ladies I need some advice. OH is taking on extra shifts at his part time job and I know he's doing it to earn some extra cash before bubba comes (due to his Csa his outgoings way out his wage and so I end up paying 75% of the bills) but god am I missing him :(
> 
> I used to also work a 7 day week so we spent weekends working together and saw each other. But I've had to give up and now I spend all day sat and sun (he works 9-6) sat at home alone and now 2 evenings a week. Tonight he's working till 10 and now I'm just sat here crying feeling all sorry for myself :(
> 
> Then there's the fact it's a double edged sword as he's being re assesed for his CSA at the end of the month (due to a new main job) and his part time wage is going to be unusually big meaning they'll base his future payments on this :(
> 
> I just don't know what to do and just want cuddles :(

:sad1: Awwwwh :hug:
I wish I could cuddle you just for you sounding so lonely :hugs:
My hubby works 7am-5pm mon-fri I'm pretty lucky we get to spend weekends together.. Months ago I was doing nights 7pm-7am fri sat and sun and slept the whole time I was home, so we never saw each other. I can kind of relate in a way.. 
But bringing in the dough is very important, just have to keep reminding yourself he's doing it for all of you I guess ...:flower:

What time you do have together should be made very special :sex: :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i feel like ella is dropping today but i dont know if its cuz I ate too much lol...


----------



## threemakefive

Snow and lady...it can be a bit different for everyone but I felt a lot of pressure and had to pee a lot as she dropped...it feels almost like she's trying to crawl out lol I can feel her movement t in my pubic area and I can breathe again lol and now people think I'm less pregnant lol my bump changed size and position its so weird!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

here is ella today! 4 lbs... chubby cheeks! :)

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/4della32weeks2.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/4della32weeks3.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/4della32weeks1.jpg


----------



## threemakefive

Ella is freaking adorable!!!! I have a sono today too :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

awe thank you!! Ahhh have fun!!! Everytime i go I am so amazed lol.. she was pouting and opening her eyes! Its amazing!


----------



## Snow Owl

We don't get anymore scans here so I won't be able to find out how big peanut is until he joins us!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Threemakefive....I actually said to my friend yesterday it looking like bubs had dropped.....I can't be certain but it looks lower down. I never felt anything drop so it may just be in my head hehe.
Nikki-aww Ella is a cutie pie!! 
SnowOwl.....if you have a Boots Advantage card, join their baby club-they will post you a voucher for a free changing bag when you buy a pack of pampers....it's. Black hanging bag so we I'll just b using that ....it even has a changing mat and n insulated bottle holder so I thought it was a good offer as the nappies were only a few pounds and obviously we will need nappies 
I can't stop eating the past few days.......I hope my appetite goes back to normal soon!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Beautiful, Beautiful Ella! :)


----------



## Smileyx

Gorgeous pic of ur little girl Nikki :)
Had to go to hospital the other night as i had a spot of blood and shooting pains in my lady bits so they hooked me up to a machine for 20 mins to monitor baby heartbeat and I had to click this thing whenever I felt him kick. Then they did an internal examination but everything was fine and they didnt know the cause of the blood. But was just so relieved everything was fine.. phew!!.
Am I the only one feeling EXTREMELY hormonal and tired and sore lately?.. Im happy one minute then like a bear the next.. its so weird.. and I could sleep for Ireland!... speaking of Ireland I think it must be the only place that dosent do an estimated birth weight?.. first I heard of it was on here??.. Wish I could get that :(


----------



## Snow Owl

Smiley we don't either :(


----------



## Smileyx

Ugh they need to bring that in everywhere!! Such a good idea!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Smiley ifeel the same! My hips feel like they are spreading apart, very sore, hormonal, just tired as well...took a nap for the first time since 20 weeks...i can see it all going down from here lol


----------



## Jess19

Nikki Ella is adorable !!! 

I have a drs appointment today and I'm goof to ask about my weight. 
No one has said anything to me but I have gained 45 pounds! 
From what I've read that is excessive but like I said my dr or nurse hasn't voiced any type of concern so idk 
I think I am going to start washing baby cloths and blankets. Idk why but i have this nagging feeling that I "need" to. almost like something is going to happen soon. 
It's hard to explain. Maybe it's just my mind wanting to get ready for the baby because it's getting close to the end now.


----------



## Smileyx

Lol i know and not being able to sleep properly during the night because of the constant peeing and tossing and turning!!.. My legs are aching badly!!.. We dont have long more left thank god because I cant take much more of feeling like an old woman lol


----------



## Snow Owl

Hmm just realised we have no bedding for our moses basket or a changing mat.

I should probably get these right? Lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jess u look amazing for gaining 45 lbs! I gained 30 and still dnt look as tight as u!! I think u look great!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Am i the only one still puking every morning too?! Im so tired of it!


----------



## Jess19

I got woken up out of a peaceful sleep to vomit! It was horrible!!!!! 
Just when I was thinking that sleeping couldn't get any worse..... I was wrong. 
I've been having horrible heartburn lately and I'm sure that was the cause :( 
At the birth class the instructor said that papaya will help with heartburn (pill or fruit form) she said you can get the pills at walmart in the vitamin section. I'm going to try it.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thank you nikki
I feel great!! I've always been a skinny bean pole so having some extra meat on my bones is great! 
Even if the drs told me to watch my weight I wouldn't lol I want to keep a few extra pounds after the baby. 
But it prob won't happen, it didn't with my DS. Lol although I was in my early 20s and this time I'm almost 30, so my body might not bounce back to 120lbw (fingers crossed it doesn't) I want to keep about 10lbs of baby weight


----------



## Smileyx

Snow Owl said:


> Hmm just realised we have no bedding for our moses basket or a changing mat.
> 
> I should probably get these right? Lol

Funny u said that.. I dont either!! Lol.. we should probably get on that alright!:thumbup:


----------



## Snow Owl

Off to look at bedding now, sheets don't have to be fancy right? Lol

Edit: Here's a thought. I BET my moses basket matress would fit in a normal pillowcase. Can I just use this as the base sheet? Lol

I really wanted to just use sleeping bags instead of blankets etc. Can you use these from birth though?


----------



## Smileyx

no course not!! Espically when puke etc gets on them lol


----------



## Chiles

@snowowl, I was thinking the same thing (sleep blankets) They all seem so big for a newborn. I think I am going to use swaddle blankets for the 1st fews and see how that works out. 

Does anyone still have more shopping to do? I have to get her bottles, I was going with avent but decided to go with Nuk. I am going to give BF a try though if my milk magically comes in. I also don't have crib bedding, which I am in no rush since she will be in her bassinet the first 2 months.

And have anyone packed their hospital bag, and baby's bag? I have started my list. It goes somewhat like this. 

My Bag: 
3 pair of dark colored pajama pants
3 shirts
4 bras
8 pair of dark underwear (better to have to many than not enough
5 pair of socks
2burp cloths, 3 bibs
1 fluffy blanket
2 receiving blankets (hospital supplies for the stay)
san. napkins ( l like my own)
disposable breast pads
toiletries
chap stick
few snacks
disposable bag for dirty laundry

Baby Bag:

2 gowns
2 onsies & pants
2 sleepers
3 hats
4 bibs
6 pair of socks(all her shirts have stratch cuffs on them otherwise I would pack mittens)
disposable bag for dirty laundry
1 ready made bottle 

I don't think I will bring any diapers, wipes, or anything else because the hospital supplies that and we will be going straight home which is less than 15 mins away. Plus they will send me home with some as well. And I don't have to worry about unpacking it later. 

Time is really flying. I have a doctor appt monday. I am overly excited. And I don't know why.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oooo chiles! That just gave me a nice list to use when im packing:) i was going to do babies bag today but for some reason i couldnt decide what to put in it so i shoved everything back in the closet lol.


----------



## Chiles

I was too!!! Still undecided on what outfits to pack. I think I may wait until next week...she still have gifts coming in. So I am going to wait and see. 

I have a question! Are you ladies washing baby clothes before use. I was all for it but I have talk to a few other ladies on here and some personally that said they didn't. And the ones she didn't get to wear they were able to return and get more things they need. One lady said she didn't get to use and newborn stuff and went straight to 0-3 and she was able to take it all back and get more 0-3 and 3-6


----------



## Snow Owl

Here's an off topic convo starter for you!

OH keeps making comments about a special gift he has planned for me after peanut is born.

Then last night he said it was very small but he's pretty sure ill adore it.

I'm sorry but I think there could be a sparkly ring coming...


----------



## dee11

Snow Owl said:


> Here's an off topic convo starter for you!
> 
> OH keeps making comments about a special gift he has planned for me after peanut is born.
> 
> Then last night he said it was very small but he's pretty sure ill adore it.
> 
> I'm sorry but I think there could be a sparkly ring coming...

 oh wow sounds like it could be doesnt it xx


----------



## dee11

we have a name for our little boy we are calling him jayden xx


----------



## Jess19

Aww lovely name :)


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey 33 weeks! I'm a honeydew :happydance:


----------



## LadyBug183

Dee: <3 the name jayden!
Regarding washing clothes, it makes sense to wait and see how big baby is in case you want to exchange, however I would never put the clothes on baby until they've been washed.. I washed every item of clothing in baby soft hypoallergenic detergent. Everything is washed& put away. Hospital bag for me and baby are already completely packed and ready!!! :)
Snow: that is so exciting!!!! :happydance: I totally hope youre right!!:)


----------



## Jess19

Snow! That's is super exciting.......yet another thing to look forward to lol :) 

My DH has also mentioned a "push present" 
I unfortunately haven't been able to wear my ring for months now :( that's something I'll be looking forward to!!! I might even pack it in my hospital bag lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im not washing clothes either for that reason...i have way too many and i know she wont wear them all, so may return them if i need to!


----------



## MrsHopeful

SnowOwl.....ohhh how exciting  if that is indeed his plan you must show us your sparkly ring after :-D
I have heard a few people on here say they were using a pillowcase over Moses mattress. I have loaned a Moses basket and sheets off my friend do just need to buy a new mattress for it.
I packed my hospital bag weeks ago but will no doubt re-pack it when I go on maternity leave.
I have only took the tags off a few clothes and washed them.....the rest I will leave tags on in case I ave too many of a certain size etc so I an exchange them.
It won't take long to wash them once the baby is here if I want to keep them. Better than being stuck with tons of clothes in the same size.
33 weeks tomorrow....wow in 4 weeks we will be "full-term" - how exciting is that!!!


----------



## Jess19

Wow I didn't realize it was only 4 weeks away!!! 
DH and I have been avoiding intercourse because it will most likely put me into labor. So I told him after Christmas were DTD!!! 

At my appointment yesterday I talked to my dr about the spotting and discharge and were thinking it's my mucus plug so.....with that being said I'm taking it easy because I'm not trying to go into labor now. 
Iv been having tons of BH and she said that's fine as long as I didn't have more than 6 in an hour. 
I was having about 4 or 5 an hour yesterday


----------



## threemakefive

Jess better take it easy! Did ds come early? I'm expecting 36 weeker for me if I had to guess :)

Nikki I get sick a lot too!

My liitle one is 4lbs 14 oz as of Tuesday...anyone else know baby size to compare? And she's breech with feet above her head.. anyone else breech?

Pillowcaae works fine and I wash all mine as ds would break out like hives if it hadn't been washed :)


----------



## Jess19

Threemakefive no DS didn't come early, they stopped the labor bit it did start at 35 weeks. 
I'm kinda expecting it to happen again. 

I have another appointment in 2 weeks and I think at that appointment I'll schedule my scan. But I'm SO curious as to how big my little girl is!! 
My last scan she was breech (frank breech actually) it looks awfully uncomfortable ! Lol 
I was freaking out about her being breech. But a week later I had a scan at an ultrasound school (they do free scans!) it's practice for the students. My scan lasted an hour! It was so much fun to watch! She was head down at that scan :)
I think she moves around a lot! And changes positions a lot! 
Just as long as she's head down for labor I don't care lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella was 4 lbs exactly at 31+4 but i think shes bigger than that, means she only gained 4 oz in a week... Who knows tho, i go again monday! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry 32+4 i meant lol


----------



## Snow Owl

33 weeks!! I'm a melon!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey 4 more weeks until full term!!


----------



## LadyBug183

Hurray!!! 50days left on my calendar countdown ! :happydance:

Started taking red raspberry leaf tea a few days ago to help ease labour; anybody else taking it as well?

Going to start Evening primrose oil Jan1st! Bring on baby!!


----------



## LadyBug183

I have a few photos to share; 
Heres my bump yesterday..
https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/053A9400.jpg
And here's Hailey's nursery <3
https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/746D6924.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Very cute ladybug! Ill have to post some of ellas nursery!


----------



## Snow Owl

Gorgeous!!!

Your bump is so pretty :) just got my dress for my company ball (11th jan - am determined to make it!!) and I feel like a heffer in it :,(


----------



## Snow Owl

Well it's December which means that I can now say next month we will be parents...

Cripes!


----------



## Jess19

Ladybug her room is SO cute!!!! I love it!!! 

I'm doing my little girls room in owls too!


----------



## Chiles

Great bump ladybug!!! I love Hailey's nursery. Hopefully I will be able to upload Reagan's after we put her crib up! 

@snowowl-that sounds lovely!!! The babies will be here next month! omgosh!!!! Time is flying by! For me anyways!


----------



## dee11

ladybug love the nursery 7 weeks to go cant believe it xx


----------



## Snow Owl

OMG!!! Got the best news ever :)

My brothers girlfriend is pregnant and is due July! The two cousins will only be 6 months apart :)

Even better news is as we live so close they'll go to the same school and be in the same year! :) And because my brother is a teacher at the school they can't be in his class (and only 2 classes a year) they'll probably be in the same class!

Hehe so excited to be an auntie again!! Lol. (My ex had neices and nephews but when we split I lost touch :( )


----------



## Jess19

That's so cool snow owl! 
I know how you feel!! My sis in law had twins in april and were in the same district too! The twins and Charlotte will be going to school together too :) 

Its so nice to have someone with little ones, makes for nice play dates


----------



## threemakefive

Congrat snow!! My sister just had my newest nephew (16th time I've became an Aunt) he was born last week so him and my little girl will be close in age too! it will be great!


----------



## Snow Owl

16th!! Wow :) mine is the first child in the family so my mum is thrilled! 
She's waited years for a grandchild and now she gets 2!


----------



## threemakefive

Snow Owl said:


> 16th!! Wow :) mine is the first child in the family so my mum is thrilled!
> She's waited years for a grandchild and now she gets 2!

lol yes, my sisters are very fertile lol I have four sisters,all of which have at least 3 kids :) but this is only the 6th boy so it was quite exciting for everyone as girls seem to be dominant in the family :) I bet your mom is just soo excited!! My mom still gets excited even after so many...my mom is still young and can enjoy them as my sister's started making her a gma very early lol


----------



## Snow Owl

First antenatal class today!!

So interesting! We learnt the different stages of labour and all was so good :)

Interesting topic got raised. If we have a natural birth my hospital will try to send you home in 6 hours (all being well). If you have an epidural they keep you in for 24 hours!

I really don't want to stay in so that's got me thinking now!


----------



## threemakefive

Wow snow where are u from? We stay in 3 days for natural and 4 for section I believe...can't imagine going home so soon


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, vaginal is sent home in about 48 hours here... And 3 days for c-section. I couldn't imagine being sent home in 6 hours.

I have a big family as well. I have 17 nieces and nephews with 4 more due in 2013. My SIL is due in February, another SIL due in March, my sister due in June and another sister due in July. :) I'm the oldest of 10 children. Its crazy!


----------



## LadyBug183

Here they keep you for one night unless there's complications.
And If you have a midwife they send you home after a few hours and the midwife does checkups everyday at home for the first week. 

I couldn't imagine staying in the hosp for more than one night. Plus you have to pay for a portion of it that OHIP doesn't cover, so it ends up being like $215 a night (for semi private) and $230 a night for private.


----------



## Snow Owl

LadyBug183 said:


> Here they keep you for one night unless there's complications.
> And If you have a midwife they send you home after a few hours and the midwife does checkups everyday at home for the first week.

I think this is why here too.

They said as long as baby has a feed, you get some food / drink in you and you / baby have both been the toilet (and you can shower) they'll send you home.

If you have one of the 'trained' midwifes in your area (there are 3 in our whole city who are trained to do the follow up visits) they don't even do any sort of full medical sign out. My actual midwife is one of those so she'll just come and see me the day after :)


----------



## Jess19

Wow I couldn't imagine going home so soon...maybe because I had a c section last time and had to stay for 4 nights 
I think vaginal births only stay 2 days but still I think it depends on each person and baby.


We had our 2nd night of child birth classes last night and started covering labor and birth. 
I must say.....I am more than a little scared of birth. I'm not really sure if I can handle it :( 
Is anyone else scared?


----------



## jellybeans

hey ladies!! i'm back from my mums had a brill time and she spoilt Katy loads!! So many clothes lol hope you're all well xxx :flower


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, for Katy being spoilt. I call it well loved.:)

I'm not scared of birth or labor... I just can't wait to meet my baby. When I took those classes while pg with DD. I remember they did scare me.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im not afraid of labor, thats what the pain meds r for lol... Im afraid of something happening while having labor.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm going to try to go without pain meds. I did the first time around, heres to hoping this time goes faster than 12 hours. (Which 12 hours for first time labor, is getting off easy. :))


----------



## LadyBug183

I can't handle pain in the least.. I am a fainter. :dohh:
I'm going by how far dilated I am, vs how much pain I am in at the time.
I will probably end up getting an epidural, but can't say for sure.

Went to a breast feeding class last night. Learned lots and feel confident I will be able to do this no prob. My husband was there too, enjoying all the boobies on the videos. Lol :haha:
I must say he was great though really, payed attention and answered questions. I was impressed !


----------



## Jess19

:) sounds like fun! 
I love my birth classes! 

Nursing is such a wonderful experience :) I can't wait to do it again! 

I never thought to take a class with my DS. I just jumped right in and went for it! 
I asked a few questions while in the hospital but nothing more
I will add.....when I decided to quit nursing (a 7 month old) I just stopped cold turkey, BAD idea! 
I didn't know what engorgement was and it was TERRIBLE! Worst experience ever! My boobs were SO big I thought they were going to explode! :rofl:


----------



## Snow Owl

I've only had one antenatal class but really enjoyed it, the midwife made it very clear that no question was 'stupid' and there are so many things I wanted to know which are obviously varying depending on your hospital.

But I loved it!

Bad news though ladies I can feel a cold coming!! Blocked nose, head feeling heavy and prickly golf ball in my throat. Been dosing up on paracetamol (as thats all we can bloody take) and it's not done a thing!

I just KNOW I'm going to wake up dying tomorrow! Doesn't help when I have a big important assesment tomorrow evening (after work) for a coaching course I've been running and I physically can't miss it (and it's outside!!! grrrrrrr)


----------



## Jess19

Aww snow owl I hope you feel better :hugs: 

I have an appointmet tomorrow to get a flu shot. I've been debating it for some time now and after seing something on facebook and googling a bunch of info, I've decided not to get one. 
I read about the CDC not being honest about the effects of the shot on prego women. 
I usually never do get one anyways and I only have a month to go. I really never leave my house anyways 

Has anyone or is anyone getting a flu shot??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I got mine two days ago....i kno technically u cant get the flu from the flu shot, but i think my body had an immune reaction bc i feel like dirt all day! I was throwing up, not eating, feverish.... I also had the whooping cough oe too.


----------



## jellybeans

i had both whooping cough and a flu jab about 4-5 weeks ago and i'm perfectly fine :)


----------



## Snow Owl

I had both too :)

34 weeks!!!


----------



## LadyBug183

Wahoo!! :dance: 34weekers!

Oh man I wish she was done cooking now, I am SO ready to not be pregnant anymore! ....so uncomfortable. I just want my body back to myself :nope:
I know I'll miss her being in there once she's out, but I am getting really anxious for January to show up!!!

Off for a prenatal massage at lunch; hoping it's nice!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Have fun lady, ive had two massages this pregnancy and they were wonderful! I think my hubby got tired of rubbing my feet and back every night so he bought them for me lol...

34 weeks, i know, i cant beleive it!


----------



## Jess19

Oh that sounds like so much fun ladybug! Have fun!


----------



## Snow Owl

Massage sounds right up my street! Lol

Right ladies, share your bumps!
Here's 34 weeks :)
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/7D320D16-C1DE-46EE-AF57-4439A9382A68-10869-000008B3A0BF9075_zps7569922d.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Massage sounds right up my street! Lol
> 
> Right ladies, share your bumps!
> Here's 34 weeks :)
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/7D320D16-C1DE-46EE-AF57-4439A9382A68-10869-000008B3A0BF9075_zps7569922d.jpg

ill post mine tomorrow as its my 34 week milestone then :) :thumbup: lovely cute bump though hun :flower:


----------



## MrsHopeful

I've had flu and whooping cough jabs-and was fine......they weren't live vaccines so you catch catch from it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I feel so big compared tou lol..ill have to post one tomorrow lol...u look great!


----------



## Snow Owl

I keep getting told I'm small but everyone at my antenatal is about the same size :) 

Well it's started, I have no bladder control. Up 4 times in the night to pee :(


----------



## Jess19

Aw lovely bump :) :thumup: 
I too feel huge compaired to you, ill have to post a pic as well
I cant believe we're all 34 weks! Wow!


----------



## dee11

Everyone says im small but i feel massive dont fit into any of my clothes anymore now im fed up just want jayden out lol xx


----------



## jellybeans

here's my 34 weeker :thumbup: starting to feel like a whale now! 

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121208_190043.jpg


----------



## Snow Owl

My mum made me do the ring test today, apparently that shows a boy! Lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

I feel huge!! :-( hope I don't get much bigger-I'll topple over haha.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Snow Owl.....do you have a gut feeling?


----------



## Leinzlove

I had the flu shot, Wednesday! Afterwards, I had this nasty taste in my mouth. The injection site is still sore. I had the whooping right after I had DD, and its effective for years yet. I didn't notice any change after having it.

Lovely bump jellybeans and Snow. :)

We are all getting close! Eeeek! So exciting!


----------



## LadyBug183

Oh man. She must be going through a huge growth spurt over the past 2 days.
I've had major muscle soreness in my abs/ribs.. Feels super bruised :shrug:
Thank goodness for warm heat bags!


----------



## dee11

snow do you have a scan pic i did ring test and it says girl and im having a boy if i see your pic i can compare it to mine xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Hi dee I do but we don't want to know :) lol


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls I found a recent bump pic to post! 
DH took it on Friday while we were decorating the tree :) 

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-12-07201718-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Leinzlove

Jess: Your Charlotte bump is gorgeous! I also love your tree. :)

AFM: I went to my regular 34 week OB appt. today. My blood pressure was excellent 128/74. (This was when it spiked with DD, so I was very pleased.) I go every week now and next week I have my group B Strep test and I also start having cervical checks for dilation, enfacement and station... My nurse told me to be prepared to go bottoms off from here on out. Exciting Eeeek! It was pleasant to hear "You're in your final weeks." :)

I asked my Dr. if I had to have the group B strep as I was positive with DD. I had an IV with antiobotics with DD during labor. He said "I did have to have the test again, because just because I was positive before didn't mean that I will be this time."


----------



## Jess19

:) thanks 

Oh boy! Were all getting SO close now! It sure is exciting! 

I have wondered about thr strep b thing. What is it?
Does everyone get it? (I don't think I did with DS) 
How do they test? 

Sorry for all the questions but I keep hearing about it everywhere


----------



## Leinzlove

Group B is done between 35-37 weeks. They swab your butt and Veej and send it for testing. If you are positive you get IV antiobotics during labor. It prevents baby from getting it at birth, as it can make newborns very sick.

25% of healthy pregnant women are carriers. But, if you had it with one pregnancy it doesn't mean you will with another.


----------



## Jess19

Oh I see :) thanks 
I'm going to ask my dr about it on Friday when I see him


----------



## Snow Owl

Had my maternity shoot last night! Here's a sneaky pic from our photographer :

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/F678B06C-DA9B-4A48-B062-5DC58BEB2EA2-2433-00000245D8B50C68_zpsb750f63c.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Omg! That's beautiful! I love that picture Snow Owl. Your bump is amazing!


----------



## Snow Owl

It's kind of an in joke as I'm addicted to MUSE and all my friends keep asking if that's all I'm playing bump. Lol


----------



## Jess19

Love that pix! It's so cute :)

I just heard of muse lately, about 3 weeks ago. I get a station from London and listen to their music (it's so much better than my local station) & they played madness, I was instantly in love :)


----------



## jellybeans

so happy right now got a letter through the post and got my maternity grant so i'm going out tomorrow with the OH and going to get all the stuff for lil lady we haven't got! Oh i do love baby shopping :cloud9: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Cute pic snow... 
Jellybeans-enjoy shopping....
I don't think we get tested here for group B?
Eekk we don't get internal exams till labour I don't think....but knowing you will be soon Leinzlove-makes it feel like its close now.......due to Christmas my next appt I will be 37 weeks so that feels strange  I am getting excited!!!
At my 34 wk appt I just got BP, tested urine and measured fundal height....I thought we would go through more stuff now we are getting close......


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> Cute pic snow...
> Jellybeans-enjoy shopping....
> I don't think we get tested here for group B?
> Eekk we don't get internal exams till labour I don't think....but knowing you will be soon Leinzlove-makes it feel like its close now.......due to Christmas my next appt I will be 37 weeks so that feels strange  I am getting excited!!!
> At my 34 wk appt I just got BP, tested urine and measured fundal height....I thought we would go through more stuff now we are getting close......

thanks hun :) i have my next mw appointment on the 28th they've moved the appointments to the local hospital so i will be 36 weeks! can't believe how quickly it's coming! I can't wait to meet our little lady :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Just put my last load of baby cloths in the washer! 
Now I just need to sort and put them away THEN pack my diaper bag and hospital bag!!!! 
Wow I can't believe how close it is til the end!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Yeh I really need to get some stuff sorted...

My next MW appointment is next week so ill be 36 weeks! Only 1 week from full term. Crikey!

Mrs H, I've not heard of the testing over here either.

How's everyone managing at work? It's now hit me I'm very ready to give up work and just sleep / put my feet up. Only 7 1/2 days left tho! xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I am finishing up work next week! Im so unbeleivably exhausted and in pain! My back just kills! Tried to go grocery shopping today and couldnt even focus on what i needed bc of the pain :/


----------



## Snow Owl

I'm not hugely in pain but just so tired! I'm shocked as really thought I'd last longer!

But getting up at 7.30 with no time to nap all day is just too much! 

I had a day off yesterday and although I was up at 8 I had a leisurely morning meeting a friend for coffee then wandered around town. Had antenatal in the afternoon but that was it and I passed out at 9!


----------



## MrsHopeful

I'm off work now yay.....been good to nap.the tiredness hit me a few days ago. I am glad I did my hospital bag etc when I was too excited to wait as I can't be bothered now. I do have some Christmas shopping to do....


----------



## Chiles

My last day of work was friday. And I must admit that I have enjoyed these days off. I do sorta wished I would have waited 2 more weeks just to help the time go on by...but the rest has been amazing I must say. 

I had my appt today. I probably will have another ultrasound next week or the week after. My doctor wants to see how big Reagan has gotten. My tummy has always measured ahead and today it was at 37cm. She did mention if I don't go into labor by myself before 39 weeks that I may be induced. Bitter sweet, because I kind of love my due date. But I am not going to put to much thought in that as of now until I get the final word. Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Ladies, How exciting to be off of work! :) :) :)

Try to stay comfy ladies... As hard as that is. I need to get on the bag packing, myself. I'm so last minute.


----------



## Chiles

i have me and my baby bags packed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Lucky sods!! I want to be off work :(

Yeh I'm still yet to buy a lot of things, sort out babies clothes, pack a bag and buy 90% of my Xmas presents.... Ah


----------



## LadyBug183

Hey ladies, :hi:
I hadn't realized how much I missed, just catching up on your convos now at 4am (can't sleep, too uncomfortable!!!)
Beautiful bump snow!! Can't wait to see more maternity pics!
I am getting the group strep b swabs done at my dr appt next week. It's pretty standard to do it with every pregnancy here in canada. Good thing we only have to do it once though ;)

Have my next and final ultrasound booked for Dec 27th to see how big baby is!! I can't wait. January is not coming fast enough at this point!!

Here is a pic my friend and I snapped yesterday; 34.5w vs 27.5w baby bellies!!

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/E785540C.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> Hey ladies, :hi:
> I hadn't realized how much I missed, just catching up on your convos now at 4am (can't sleep, too uncomfortable!!!)
> Beautiful bump snow!! Can't wait to see more maternity pics!
> I am getting the group strep b swabs done at my dr appt next week. It's pretty standard to do it with every pregnancy here in canada. Good thing we only have to do it once though ;)
> 
> Have my next and final ultrasound booked for Dec 27th to see how big baby is!! I can't wait. January is not coming fast enough at this point!!
> 
> Here is a pic my friend and I snapped yesterday; 34.5w vs 27.5w baby bellies!!
> 
> https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/E785540C.jpg


that's such a cute piccy hun :flower: 

on the bag front i've been packed since 33 weeks lol got back from my mums and packed it lol all systems go!:happydance:


----------



## dee11

god im well behind you havent packed my bag yet just seems like too much stuff left to do well i went for my 34 weeks scan on tuesday and my placenta has moved and hes growing well indeed no problems so fingers crossed everything will go smoothly your bumps are looking very well indeed girls xx


----------



## Jess19

Dee11 that's great to hear your placenta moved! :happydance: wonderful news 

I have an appointment tomorrow, I can't wait! 
I have SO many questions for my Dr :) he's not going to like me much lol 
I also have an ultrasound comming up too! :happydance: I need it right about now. I need the peace of mind. I've been stressing so much lately, mostly about the umbilical cord. I can't stop thinking about what could go wrong :( its driving me crazy. 
I was up until midnight last night reading and googling stuff and woke up at 4 am :( I can't sleep. I know I should prob stay away from google but I can't help it :( idk why. I keep having this nagging feeling that something is going to happen (I've had it since my bfp) 
Id rather have her now and know shell be ok than to wait another 4 weeks and have something go terribly wrong :( I just feel like its safer this way. So many things can happen in thelast 4 weeks :( 

I'm sorry to complain, and I certinally don't want to worry anyone. I just need to get it off my chest and out of my head.


----------



## CharlieO

Jess19 said:


> Dee11 that's great to hear your placenta moved! :happydance: wonderful news
> 
> I have an appointment tomorrow, I can't wait!
> I have SO many questions for my Dr :) he's not going to like me much lol
> I also have an ultrasound comming up too! :happydance: I need it right about now. I need the peace of mind. I've been stressing so much lately, mostly about the umbilical cord. I can't stop thinking about what could go wrong :( its driving me crazy.
> I was up until midnight last night reading and googling stuff and woke up at 4 am :( I can't sleep. I know I should prob stay away from google but I can't help it :( idk why. I keep having this nagging feeling that something is going to happen (I've had it since my bfp)
> Id rather have her now and know shell be ok than to wait another 4 weeks and have something go terribly wrong :( I just feel like its safer this way. So many things can happen in thelast 4 weeks :(
> 
> I'm sorry to complain, and I certinally don't want to worry anyone. I just need to get it off my chest and out of my head.

Hey Jess, try not to stress, at my antenatal class the midwife told us that even if the cord gets wrapped around baby, they can tell and check theres enough room or untangle it before baby arrives. I hope this reassures you a bit. xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i heard the same thing about the umbilical cord, and I get the same worries as you jess regarding it... In fact, during her 4d ultrasound it is visibally all near her neck and I freaked out!!!


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
Thanks girls 
I had a break down this morning after no sleep and all the stress so I called my dr and scheduled an appointment for today (instead of my one for tomorrow) 
I got to talk to the dr (didn't help much) same old "as long as shes moving she's ok" response, which I expected. 
He did a NST and she passed :) made me feel a little better I guess. 
I just hate thinking.....so I count kicks every day until one day I don't feel them, and then what? Its too late? 
Ahhh I just want her safe in my arms that all. 

After my appointment DH and I went and got lunch and did some Christmas shopping :) shopping always makes me feel better lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Glad your day seems to be positive! I had an nst today too, baby looks good but i was having contractions so the doc had to do an internal check...baby has dropped, and im starting to thin! Explains all my back n hip pain!


----------



## Snow Owl

Got our bump pics back!! Here are a few faves :)

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/EBD139AF-4EB3-43B2-B3A4-4ABCC35E32E1-1783-000001315820F0D9_zps341eedeb.jpg

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/87BD6851-37D6-4358-B681-7F0C66033FE8-1783-000001314E2132BB_zps0d692218.jpg
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/07C986B3-40F9-4235-B4DE-3D3F777CDA04-1783-00000131466AD5E8_zps9cedb4b3.jpg

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/DEC9AED4-94EE-4435-80B1-585C2CA7C501-1783-0000013136258B58_zpsae97fbd8.jpg

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/12F4A0F8-4489-4CF3-9C0D-E602A6B92897-1783-0000013125DB451F_zpsc3a139f8.jpg
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/E46EDD8C-265A-421E-B4C2-5B55791257E3-1783-0000013237D1F20D_zps187aee49.jpg


----------



## Snow Owl

Baby is moving lots now! I can feel a foot in my ribs are hiccups are now high so no longer think he's head down :(

Booooo


----------



## Jess19

Awwww your pics are lovely!!! 

That stinks he's head down but you still have time to have him flip so don't worry


----------



## Leinzlove

Jess: I also tend to have worries and google when I shouldn't. I'm glad shopping made you feel a bit better. :hugs:

Ladybug: Loving the bump! Beautiful! :)

Snow Owl: I've heard it can take until 36 weeks for baby to turn. He still has time, only a few don't turn head down. Absolutley love the bump pics... So adorable.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Snow....mine turned breech 2 days ago and I had hiccups up high-but has already turned back down yesterday.....so hopefully yours will too soon!!
My bump seems huge....I am now measuring ahead but I only get a 12 and 20 week scan so I am worried I have a Giant baby in there. Eek.
Is anyone who gets scans measuring ahead-and if so...is it a big baby or just a bigger bump?


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> Snow....mine turned breech 2 days ago and I had hiccups up high-but has already turned back down yesterday.....so hopefully yours will too soon!!
> My bump seems huge....I am now measuring ahead but I only get a 12 and 20 week scan so I am worried I have a Giant baby in there. Eek.
> Is anyone who gets scans measuring ahead-and if so...is it a big baby or just a bigger bump?

you should get a 32 week growth scan hun to check on the baby to make sure it's measuring correctly :/ bit strange if you don't get offered one


----------



## Snow Owl

What has your midwife said mrs H about measuring big?


----------



## Jess19

I was wondering the same thing! 
I had an appointment yesterday and now I'm measuring a week ahead. 
I was thinking was my bump big or baby big? What does it mean? Am I going to deliver early?


----------



## jellybeans

my MW has never told me if i'm behind or measuring ahead :shrug:

should they?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I was always measuring 2 weeks ahead and it doesnt mean baby will come early, it could be position of baby, etc..... However i started measuring a week behind yesterday and he told me it was bc i dropped?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

If u are over 2cm for your weeks theyll usually do a scan to see if baby is big, but usually baby is ok.


----------



## Jess19

I thought that yesterday, that the position of the baby can affect the measurements


----------



## jellybeans

what should the fundal height be for 34 weeks? :flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

34cm is perfect for 34 weeks. but 36cm and 32 cm is normal too (2cm in each direction is considered normal).. if you measure 3cm behind or 3cm ahead, they really should do a scan!


----------



## jellybeans

Nikkilewis14 said:


> 34cm is perfect for 34 weeks. but 36cm and 32 cm is normal too (2cm in each direction is considered normal).. if you measure 3cm behind or 3cm ahead, they really should do a scan!

i was dead on 34cm for 34 weeks :) so i should be good :) x


----------



## threemakefive

Jess...dobt worry about cord.issues all will be fine. Both my kids were born with true knots which is really dangerous and never happens to a mother twice and both mine are just fine :)

Snow...I think u were the one talking about breech baby...they still have a bit of.room.to turn mine just finally went head down...no worries.

As for fundal height its.kinda a joke lol so innacurate I measured 10 cm ahead at one point and baby is only 5.5 lbs right now so.not huge....could be fluid, shape of uterus, multiple pregnancies, baby position any of those making numbers off :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Hiccups are back down in my pelvis!! :D


----------



## jellybeans

just started my journal for anyone who wants to stalk me the links under my tickers :D xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow Owl: Good to hear :) Zoela's been having hiccups down in my pelvis also.


----------



## Snow Owl

Got a breast feeding clinic today :) will be interesting to learn about feeding peanut as I really have no idea! Lol


----------



## jellybeans

happy 35 weeks ladies :D :happydance: :flower:


----------



## dee11

only 5 weeks to go girls xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Where I live you just get 2 scans-12 and 20 weeks......and only get an extra if you are 3cm above or below on final measurement......midwife never tells me my measurement but writes it in my notes do I look at it when I get home.....


----------



## jellybeans

heres my 35 week bump!

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121215_202637_zps7ebd5e74.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20121215_202912_zps2365970b.jpg

definitely dropping!


----------



## Leinzlove

Jellybeans: Love the bump! :) Beautiful!

I hope I get another ultrasound. Fingers are crossed anyways. :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Awww cute bump


----------



## jellybeans

Leinzlove said:


> Jellybeans: Love the bump! :) Beautiful!
> 
> I hope I get another ultrasound. Fingers are crossed anyways. :)

it's always nice to see our little beans!! x


----------



## Snow Owl

Gorgeous bump! :)


----------



## LadyBug183

<3 the bump!!!!


----------



## CharlieO

Well we had our growth scan, bump is about 6lbs at 35+2 weeks, he is MOST definitely a he! He has beautiful chubby little cheeks and lots of hair according to the scan tech. On the down side, he's breech. :dohh: Bum firmly in my pelvis, and head and feet wedged under my ribs on the left had side. Have to decide if we want to try to turn him manually or have a c-section, by friday. Any help on this topic ladies? x


----------



## Jess19

Lovely weight CharlieO :) 
Idk what say on the breech subject, sorry, wish I knew what to say. 
Last scan I had my little one was breech. They never went over what to do because I was still early. 
I have a scan on friday. So I'm hoping that she turned but if not then I guess ill be asking the same questions. 
I really don't want to have a c section but if that's what I have to do than I will. 
I've heard that trying to move the baby can be dangerous. Do you do it when you go into labor with the help of the dr? Or at home before labor? 
Also if c section is the way to go do you schedule one or just wait til you go into labor? 
I know for me, I don't want to schedule one, so if I have to hve a c section I'm still going to wait until baby is ready. But that's me.


----------



## jellybeans

if i was given those choices i'd opt for trying to turn him! C sections are nasty things i shared a ward with several women who had c sections and they were in so much pain!! So go for the natural way first hun!! :flower: Great weight btw xx


----------



## CharlieO

If i opt for trying to turn him , they give me drugs to relax my stomach at 37 weeks and basically press my stomach about to try and turn him manually. It can be uncomfortable, and it has a less than 50% chance of working, with risks that baby might get distressed and need an emergancy c-section

If it doesnt work, or I dont want to try it, then we book a c-section at 39 weeks. I wont be allowed to deliver naturally if he doesn't turn himself or get turned.


----------



## threemakefive

Charlie...I've had breech baby this round they thought she turned but now aren't sure as she isn't engaged any longer so another sono next week to tell us....the manual turning is painful...my Dr actually says its not real successful and is quite painful and not always worth the risk...my thought has always been theres a reason they don't turn which could be a cord issue even....also manual turned babies tend to flip.bk over before delivery. Id definitly research more as If it were me.I've told the Dr no manual turning would be done


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!!! 

Great bump Jelly Beans!!! Super cute! I will have to post one soon.

Charlie I have no experience either. My daughter has been head down most of this pregnancy. But I would try to see if you could get him to turn. The worst that could happen is having the c-section anyways. I def think its worth the shot! Wishing you tons of luck!

AFM: I have another appt friday. And hopefully an ultrasound. I am pretty sure that I will have at least one more. My doctor mention that she thinks I am going to have a big baby. I always measure 3 or 4 weeks ahead when she does the tape. Depending on how the ultrasound goes she is looking to induce me around 39 weeks as well, if I don't go in before then.

I am definitely feeling that the baby is dropping. And I do have those random bh contractions. How has everyone else been? We are almost at the finish line!!!!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: 
I also have an appointment Friday, and an ultrasound :) 
I really hope we get a good 3D pic!! I don't think little one has dropped yet (I'm retty sure my son never did) so we most likely will get a good pic :)

Last night was our final child birth class :) we are graduates! 
After all the info and talking with the educator I feel pretty certain that I will have another c section :( 
Reason being.....with my DS they said I hace CPD (cephalic pelvic disproportion) I'm pretty sure I got that right lol meaning my pelvis is not good for child birth, and the babys head isn't going to fit through :( they usually can tell after your first birth. 
I'm a little heart broken now, I don't think ill ever actually push a baby out. 

I did also learn another fact.....only 1 out of 10 women actually experience their water breaking! 
Mine did with my DS at 2am. So I keep telling myself...if I can't experience a vaginal birth than hopefully I will experience the "honey my water just broke" moment :) keping my fingers crossed! 

Any ladies who are having their 2nd, 3rd, 4th child have their water break with all, one, some or none?


----------



## jellybeans

hey ladies just popping on quickly to tell everyone if they didn't know that the Andre's lost Andrew on Sunday :cry: i'm actually so gutted about this!! 

Haven't stopped crying since i found out :nope:


----------



## Jess19

Oh no :cry: that's heartbreaking


----------



## Snow Owl

I feel really stupid....

Who? :(


----------



## Snow Owl

Oh I've just seen this :( Thats so sad :(


----------



## Jess19

I didn't want to ask, Im not really sure either as there are so many different women on this thread. 
I've tried looking but I still don't know. 
Either way they are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> I didn't want to ask, Im not really sure either as there are so many different women on this thread.
> I've tried looking but I still don't know.
> Either way they are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

it's Peter Andre's (a singer from the UK) brother he was diagnosed with cancer in February and had chemo and was doing really well but took a turn for the worse and all the andre's gathered round his bed side :cry:

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/entertainment/celebrity/andrew-andre-death-1495553


----------



## Jess19

Oh I see, I thought it was a woman on our thread that had her little one at like 34 weeks, I got confused. 
I just read that link :cry: so sad


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> Oh I see, I thought it was a woman on our thread that had her little one at like 34 weeks, I got confused.
> I just read that link :cry: so sad

oh no that's not what i meant :( sorry ladies


----------



## Snow Owl

How we feeling ladies? Only 3 working days left for me!

(And to be honest ill be out of the office for 2 hours tomorrow for midwife and Christmas Eve is going to be a skive! :) )


----------



## MrsHopeful

Not long now till we are term  I don't think my bump has dropped yet....still no BH yet either......still feeling good, but can't walk far without needing a rest. I have a feeling I may go to 42 weeks although I hope not.
I am glad it's Christmas then New Year to distract me from the wait


----------



## Jess19

:hi: doing good here :) 
Although I'm almost certain that baby is breech :( ill find out tomorrow. I have an ultrasound. 

Lol I'm also glad I have the holidays to distract me. But I keep thinking that those last few weeks in jan are going to be a LONG few weeks lol


----------



## jellybeans

I have a feeling I'm not going to last a lot longer, i keep getting BH and omg i couldn't sleep last night i kept being woken up by them...my MIL is driving me nuts saying "oh she won't come until January!" its like erm....she comes when she comes you can't decided! Bubba is definitely heads down and i swear she's getting in position she seems to be sitting right in the middle of my stomach rather than either side....so god knows when she's going to decide to come :/ hopefully after xmas!!


----------



## Jess19

Jellybeans it def sounds like she's getting ready! And your right, when she's ready shell be on her way and there's no stopping her


----------



## MrsHopeful

I hope I won't be the last one left on here at the end haha


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> Jellybeans it def sounds like she's getting ready! And your right, when she's ready shell be on her way and there's no stopping her

i know but i'm just worried coz i'm only 36 weeks on Saturday :shrug: worried she won't be cooked enough if she does show her face and she'll be in the special care unit...i'm just a whole lot of worry at the moment!


----------



## Smileyx

Im feeling soooo achey and sore everywhere at the moment even my fingers are hurting me!.. and am getting more stretch marks by the day waaah :( Was in the hospital yesterday and told doc about my selling legs,feet hands etc and he thinks its down to me having a whopper baba!! Greeeeat.. haha  Dont have very much energy and am getting crap sleep during the night with crazy dreams and BH!! Also does anyone get bad trapped wind that comes up your throat and then back down again and just wont come out?! SOOO annoying and happens throughout the night. Im a hormonal freak as well poor boyfriend has a lot too put up with but he is being great. 
Massive worry i have at the moment is my boyfriends family getting too involved and ive warned him they better not, they are very interferring and i want to do things myself! :/


----------



## Snow Owl

I&#8217;m not sure if I&#8217;ve had BH? I&#8217;ve had tightenings across the bump and I did get woken up last week feeling like across my bump REALLY hurt! But only for like 5 &#8211; 10 minutes and then I fell back asleep. Lol

I feel really good considering I&#8217;m 8 months gone :)

I think baby has gone back down as hiccups are coming from my pelvis again, so fingers crossed midwife will confirm this tomorrow. We&#8217;re going to discuss my birth plan :)


----------



## jellybeans

hot flushes? Sign she's coming? or me being paranoid?


----------



## Jess19

Jellybeans idk if that's a sign or not? Maybe?? 
36 weeks is early but I don't think its so early that you'd have to worry much. 37 weeks is full term :) and your only a week off from that

Smiley yes I get horrible pains from trapped wind, its a terribly uncomfortable feeling until I get it trough my system. Totally know what you mean 

SnowOwl I hope your appointment goes well :hugs: and baby has turned around. 
Do you have a birth plan that you would like to see happen? 

My little one had hiccups this morning and they were high :( I mentioned it to DH and he suggested for me to get on my hands and knees rock back n forth and try to flip her (I'm pretty sure she was breech all day yesterday) its a really uncomfortable feeling for me when she is
But here's my problem....I worry way too much!! That if she keeps flipping and rolling she's going to get tangled :( so she can just stay where or how she is, safe and comfortable 
I can't stop this horrible worry that something will go wrong :( I wish I could stop
I can't wait for my ultrasound tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> Jellybeans idk if that's a sign or not? Maybe??
> 36 weeks is early but I don't think its so early that you'd have to worry much. 37 weeks is full term :) and your only a week off from that
> 
> Smiley yes I get horrible pains from trapped wind, its a terribly uncomfortable feeling until I get it trough my system. Totally know what you mean
> 
> SnowOwl I hope your appointment goes well :hugs: and baby has turned around.
> Do you have a birth plan that you would like to see happen?
> 
> My little one had hiccups this morning and they were high :( I mentioned it to DH and he suggested for me to get on my hands and knees rock back n forth and try to flip her (I'm pretty sure she was breech all day yesterday) its a really uncomfortable feeling for me when she is
> But here's my problem....I worry way too much!! That if she keeps flipping and rolling she's going to get tangled :( so she can just stay where or how she is, safe and comfortable
> I can't stop this horrible worry that something will go wrong :( I wish I could stop
> I can't wait for my ultrasound tomorrow :happydance:

i hope you're right hun :) i don't know if i'm being uber paranoid because i don't want her to come over xmas lol hope bubba ends up being heads down for you hun!! :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :) 
I'm super excited to see her face, I really hope I get a nice 3D pic! 

I was thinking the same thing....any time after christmas is good for me lol but honestly id love for her and I to have the same birthstone :) it would make my mothers ring look SO pretty lol although any type of jewelery is beautiful :)


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> hot flushes? Sign she's coming? or me being paranoid?

I dont know but i ALWAYS get hot flushes and have been for a good few weeks more so lately but dont think it is a sign:wacko:


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> Thanks :)
> I'm super excited to see her face, I really hope I get a nice 3D pic!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing....any time after christmas is good for me lol but honestly id love for her and I to have the same birthstone :) it would make my mothers ring look SO pretty lol although any type of jewelery is beautiful :)

still think it's weird we share the same bday lol and that my little one is due on the same day!! hopefully you do get a good piccy im still mad i couldn't get one at my 32 week scan coz of her being heads down and facing my back :cry:


----------



## Smileyx

Jess19 said:


> Jellybeans idk if that's a sign or not? Maybe??
> 36 weeks is early but I don't think its so early that you'd have to worry much. 37 weeks is full term :) and your only a week off from that
> 
> Smiley yes I get horrible pains from trapped wind, its a terribly uncomfortable feeling until I get it trough my system. Totally know what you mean
> 
> SnowOwl I hope your appointment goes well :hugs: and baby has turned around.
> Do you have a birth plan that you would like to see happen?
> 
> My little one had hiccups this morning and they were high :( I mentioned it to DH and he suggested for me to get on my hands and knees rock back n forth and try to flip her (I'm pretty sure she was breech all day yesterday) its a really uncomfortable feeling for me when she is
> But here's my problem....I worry way too much!! That if she keeps flipping and rolling she's going to get tangled :( so she can just stay where or how she is, safe and comfortable
> I can't stop this horrible worry that something will go wrong :( I wish I could stop
> I can't wait for my ultrasound tomorrow :happydance:

Yeah definately isnt a nice feeling :wacko:
Well fingers crossed for you she will go head down:thumbup: She sounds like a little live wire!!.. My big buster of a baby has been head down since 7 months And hasnt bothered moving again lazy thing like his daddy and mommy :winkwink: Hoping she will turn for u though think positive :D


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> hot flushes? Sign she's coming? or me being paranoid?
> 
> I dont know but i ALWAYS get hot flushes and have been for a good few weeks more so lately but dont think it is a sign:wacko:Click to expand...

lol i was just wondering coz i haven't had hot flushes since being pregnant lol


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> hot flushes? Sign she's coming? or me being paranoid?
> 
> I dont know but i ALWAYS get hot flushes and have been for a good few weeks more so lately but dont think it is a sign:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was just wondering coz i haven't had hot flushes since being pregnant lolClick to expand...

Dont worry when ive looked it up it is perfectly normal all it is is fluctuations in hormone levels, and more common in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters and can happen after baby comes too:nope:


----------



## Jess19

Lol yeah that's cool we share the same b day :) 
I have quite a few b days in Jan to celebrate, kinda hoping she gets her own and doesn't have to share one lol 

Me and my brothers b days are 3 days appart and we always had a double b day party 

Still not as much as my DHs family in April! Its insane! 
My DH 21st
His sister 22nd 
His uncle 24th 
The twins 26th 
His mom 28th 
And I can't remembe what date is grandpas is but its in there too
And his moms boyfriend is the 29th


----------



## Snow Owl

To be honest my birth plan consists of &#8216;give me drugs, don&#8217;t make my OH leave and do what you need to do&#8217; lol.

I&#8217;m easy arn&#8217;t I?


----------



## Jess19

:) the nurses are going to love you! 

I HAVE to have DH wih me, no questions about that. 
I had my DS all alone and I feel so blessed to have a lving caring husband by my side. As long as he's there I can do it how ever!


----------



## Snow Owl

As much as I def want OH there, drugs and pain relief come before him. Lol.

I&#8217;m happy to admit &#8216;I&#8217;m a wimp and I want as much pain relief as possible!!!&#8217;


----------



## jellybeans

sounds like my birth plan just keep my OH with me and get my baby out lol


----------



## Smileyx

I agree epidural and boyfriend with me thats all i want and get little guy OUTTA THERE!!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Well last full day at work :) As Monday is Christmas Eve I have to go in but not sure how much we'll do. More of a 'just there in case the phone rings' :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Well that was eventful!

Not only do I have a kidney infection (she was amazed ive had no symptons yet, but it flagged up in my sample. Having had one before I know how bad symptons are and am feeling very very lucky!) but peanut is still small and so I&#8217;m being sent for a scan on Monday to check it out.

Typically it&#8217;s my last day on Monday and the company presentation that was planned now has to be moved, lol.


----------



## CharlieO

Snow Owl said:


> Well that was eventful!
> 
> Not only do I have a kidney infection (she was amazed ive had no symptons yet, but it flagged up in my sample. Having had one before I know how bad symptons are and am feeling very very lucky!) but peanut is still small and so Im being sent for a scan on Monday to check it out.
> 
> Typically its my last day on Monday and the company presentation that was planned now has to be moved, lol.

Hope scan goes ok and that you manage to kick the infection! x x


----------



## CharlieO

AFM, i'm done with work! hurrah! My bp has crept up again, so i need to go in tomorrow to get it checked again... and we have a c section booked for the 15th of Jan. Unless bump turns himself, and my bp settles, or he decides to try and arrive on his own it will be the 15th! eeeek!


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Well that was eventful!
> 
> Not only do I have a kidney infection (she was amazed ive had no symptons yet, but it flagged up in my sample. Having had one before I know how bad symptons are and am feeling very very lucky!) but peanut is still small and so Im being sent for a scan on Monday to check it out.
> 
> Typically its my last day on Monday and the company presentation that was planned now has to be moved, lol.

hope your infection clears up hun!! and your scan comes back ok :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Hi girls :hi: 
Jch yey forno more work :happydance: but that sucks your bp is back up
At least you can just relax now :)
SnowOwl I hope your infection clears up :hugs: 

Well my appointment went good :) baby is head down :happydance: and measuring 6lbs4oz!! Bigger than both DH and I were thinking :) dr said if I go into labor that they will not try to stop it! I'm good with hat too, just as long as its after christmas! Lol
Oh and I passed the strep b test too! :happydance: 
I finished all my christmas shopping too! So all in all its been a good day:)
Ill up load a pic here in a min, hold on.....


----------



## Jess19

Charlotte 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-12-21151527.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> Charlotte
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-12-21151527.jpg[/IMG]

beautiful hun!! :flower:


----------



## jellybeans

happy 36 weeks by the way ladies :happydance: 1 month left!! I wonder who will go first out of us!!


----------



## Jess19

I'm wondering the same thing too! 
I don't want it to happen before christmas that's all
Lol I told DH all I want for christmas is to BD and that's it! :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Who do you reckon will go first?

I was convinced I'd go late but now feeling early, even though peanut hasn't started being engaged yet!


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Who do you reckon will go first?
> 
> I was convinced I'd go late but now feeling early, even though peanut hasn't started being engaged yet!

no idea lol although the past few days i've felt like i'm going to see her pretty soon!


----------



## Chiles

Love the u/s Jess! 

I had my 36 week appointment. Today we went over my birth plan, and also strep B testing. I have dilated 1 1/2 centimeters. It felt like my doctor had the biggest hands. (Ouch). Also did my 1st non stress test and I passed. I am now going twice a week now. I have another non stress test weds. Hopefully they will go head and do my scan. As of now I am scheduled to be induced on the 12. And I have to start taking oral meds for GD...just to be on the safe side.

I think Nikki Lewis will be 1st. She's being induced soon I think. Its been a while since she posted about that though.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes sorry ladies! Sorry just got back from my appointment! They were worried about the placenta aging with baby so they were checking blood flow to the baby today, but they are not even concerned about that at this point, they are more concerned about all the weight baby has gained in the past few weeks, she is now at 6lbs 11oz! They are doing an amnio on dec 31st to check her lung maturity, and if she is mature, I will be induced that night, so its looking like ella is a new years baby! :)

They told me her weight has nothing to do with my blood sugar control because I get that checked every month and my sugar levels are always on target for pregnancy... they say the insulin has something to do with it mostly etc.. so to not beat myself up about it... 

So thats the news! :)


----------



## dee11

jess charlotte is looking so cute cant wait to see her happy 36 weeks ladies wont be long now is everyone ready im not lol xx


----------



## Chiles

Nikki-hope all goes well with you and baby ella! I think 6lbs 11oz is a great weight! That would be very sweet to have a new years baby!!! Please keep us updated! 

@Dee- it will be here before you know it! I am sure you are ready :wink: another bouncing baby boy!!!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Nikki you could be a December snowflake!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol technically yea! Se may come that day or the next :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Oohh I wonder of there will be anyone with the first baby born in 2013 in their hospital?  
I wish I knew the weight of mine, but it's probably best I don't as it it's huge that will scare me haha.
So-I thought having DH there for birth/labour was a given-do I need to write this in my birth plan that I want home there? Why would he not be there? Is it justnifnthere is complications? I just presumed he'd stay with me the whole time through labour.
Aww that's. Cute pic of baby Charlotte!
Nikki-how exciting that Ella may be here in just over a week!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Mrs H spoke to the midwife yesterday and she said unless you have specific requests (unusual ones) birth plans arnt common here. 

As I'm happy to just go with it and my only request is I want drugs (lol) she said there is no point writing anything :)

And I think OH with you is a given :) 

Is anyone engaged yet? Midwife is convinced peanuts head is buried in my pelvis, but ill confirm on Monday :)

We've been told to ensure the ultrasound technician knows we're not finding out the sex as it can be very very obvious at this stage. Lol. She said the tech will tell us to turn away at the right point :)


----------



## jellybeans

how can you tell if babies engaged lol i don't have a midwife appointment till the 28th and no more scans :/ and they don't do internals where i live either


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I am -1 engaged and 1 cm dilated... I may be favorable to the induction because of it :)


----------



## Jess19

Oh nikki I'll be stalking for updates lol :) 
Did you have any idea you were engaged?? 
I was wondering the same thing too. I asked my dr yesterday when they do cervical checks and he said not for another week or two. He says it's pointless to irritate my cervix and put me in pain all day so they don't do anything until the very very end

Snow Owl all I want is my DH and drugs lol :) & my DH is all about me having something for the pain because he says he can't stand to see me in any type of pain :) bless his heart


----------



## Snow Owl

Jellybean - midwife will tell you :)


----------



## threemakefive

YAY! We might have some babies in the thread soon! 

Jess Charlotte is looking so cute!!

I could tell I was engaged with my others bc of all the pressure down there...this time though dr isnt sure she is head down at this point so we might have a section...my bp has been crazy so he might induce or section early...I have to call today about my labs as he did some emergency ones yesterday bc of the blood pressure causing me issues...

I bet we will have at least one dec baby and one new year baby on the thread :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

oh i forgot to add im 50% effaced( whihc if you dont know what that means, I didnt lol) it just means that baby is engaged and since she is pushing down on my cervix she has cut the length in half... He said he could tell I am engaged because he can feel her head through my cervix

Jess, the internals didnt hurt me after the intial finger jabs by my OB lol... the rest of the day I was fine and i never spotted.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

and like threemakefive said.. you can def feel the pressure.. feel slike a huge bowling ball hanging out down there!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I also noticed tons of period cramps and like a burning sensation when she was engaging.. not like an infection burn, but it kinda felt like i was opening up down there... it was weird.


----------



## jellybeans

thought i'd post my 36 week bump pic :D 

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/DSC_2267_zpsf2de093d.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

your belly looks like mine lol.. no stretchmarks but I huge roadmap lol.. I dont mind it though :) oh and ur belly button pokes out slightly like mine as well.. although its not poked out, around the edges its like curling out from the stretching haha


----------



## jellybeans

Nikkilewis14 said:


> your belly looks like mine lol.. no stretchmarks but I huge roadmap lol.. I dont mind it though :) oh and ur belly button pokes out slightly like mine as well.. although its not poked out, around the edges its like curling out from the stretching haha

i hate my belly button i have a thing about them :shrug: they freak me out lol Glad i haven't got any stretch marks i was certain i was going to get them! With all the ladies popping out their babies over on January Jellybeans thread i'm feeling kinda jealous i want my little lady now!! :cry:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I know... im impatient too!~ Soon enough though! :)


----------



## Chiles

Snow Owl said:


> Mrs H spoke to the midwife yesterday and she said unless you have specific requests (unusual ones) birth plans arnt common here.
> 
> As I'm happy to just go with it and my only request is I want drugs (lol) she said there is no point writing anything :)
> 
> And I think OH with you is a given :)
> 
> Is anyone engaged yet? Midwife is convinced peanuts head is buried in my pelvis, but ill confirm on Monday :)
> 
> We've been told to ensure the ultrasound technician knows we're not finding out the sex as it can be very very obvious at this stage. Lol. She said the tech will tell us to turn away at the right point :)

I am engaged, and 1 1/2 cm dilated. I am now going to the doctor twice a week.


----------



## jellybeans

erm i just read something about the 'waddle' it means baby will be able to fit through your pelvis apparently...well i don't waddle :/ should i be worried?


----------



## Smileyx

God Ireland seems to have the crappest care for pregnant women, I'm reading about all of u being engaged and getting internal examinations etc and my sister In law who is a mid wife just told me I won't be getting one they don't do them here unless there's a reason too... So basically will just have to wait and see when he decides to arrive himself.. Shithole much?!


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> God Ireland seems to have the crappest care for pregnant women, I'm reading about all of u being engaged and getting internal examinations etc and my sister In law who is a mid wife just told me I won't be getting one they don't do them here unless there's a reason too... So basically will just have to wait and see when he decides to arrive himself.. Shithole much?!

sounds like it does here!!


----------



## CharlieO

Smileyx said:


> God Ireland seems to have the crappest care for pregnant women, I'm reading about all of u being engaged and getting internal examinations etc and my sister In law who is a mid wife just told me I won't be getting one they don't do them here unless there's a reason too... So basically will just have to wait and see when he decides to arrive himself.. Shithole much?!

Same for me in England...


----------



## jellybeans

GOD DAMN IT WHY WONT MY PINK BEAN SHOW HER FACE ALREADY? I'm getting so impatient it's unreal and everyone else seems to be popping out their jellybeans! :cry:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Smiley-same for us in England......I would rather not have internals though-they sound scary haha.


----------



## Snow Owl

Yeh I'm reasonably glad we don't get internals. I'm still on fortnightly visits to the midwife!


----------



## threemakefive

Lol internals aren't too bad ladies...

Jellybean I was that way over the last week as my sister was due Christmas and my friend.due a week after me and both had their.babies 3 wks and 1 week.ago respectively...I wasn't supposed to be last lmao but now I'm over it and.waiting semi patiently...
Oh and I never waddled with my first so don't worthy abt it :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea internals dont hurt me either..


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't mind internals either. I want to hear progression, even if it doesn't mean anything. 

I want to meet Zoela also. But, I also know I'm probably not going to until 39 weeks! Right now I'm holding out hope for one last ultrasound. :)

And surprisingly... I gave up BD about 3 weeks ago because it hurt and was so uncomfy. Well last night DH got me in the mood and to my surprise it was amazing again. I didn't even feel the discomfort that plagues me non stop of late. Hmmmmm...


----------



## dee11

internals are not that bad girls to be honest jelly i know what you mean i just want jayden here now xx


----------



## LadyBug183

I can't wait for my dr to check me! She said she'd start at 38weeks, but Im going to beg her next appt. She told me if I'm even 1cm dilated she would give me a sweep!! Crossing my fingers!!

Jess- Beautiful pic of Charlotte :flower:
Jelly- cute bump! I'm not too far off, just many added stretch marks ;) lol

Thought I'd share some photos I took the other day... My OH and I will be playing around taking more over the holidays for sure :)

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/9A473EAA.jpg

The one below is "Counting the Weeks"

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/3C7551E3.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> I can't wait for my dr to check me! She said she'd start at 38weeks, but Im going to beg her next appt. She told me if I'm even 1cm dilated she would give me a sweep!! Crossing my fingers!!
> 
> Jess- Beautiful pic of Charlotte :flower:
> Jelly- cute bump! I'm not too far off, just many added stretch marks ;) lol
> 
> Thought I'd share some photos I took the other day... My OH and I will be playing around taking more over the holidays for sure :)
> 
> https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/9A473EAA.jpg
> 
> The one below is "Counting the Weeks"
> 
> https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/3C7551E3.jpg

love the counting the weeks one hun :) such a good idea!


----------



## Leinzlove

Beautiful! Beautiful! Beautful! Pictures Ladybug! :wohoo:


----------



## Chiles

Merry Christmas/ Happy Holidays to everyone!!!!! Hope you all have a wonderful one! Next year we will be celebrating with our little ones! :9: :8:


----------



## jellybeans

Merry Christmas Ladies :flower:


----------



## Smileyx

Merry Christmas to everyone and a FANTASTIC new year with a new addition to the family :) Hope u all have a gr8 one xxx


----------



## Jess19

super cute pics lady bug :) love the counting one too!!!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Scan went a bit too well... Lol.

Baby is currently about 7lb and she predicts a high 8-9lb er!!! Eeeeeek!!!!

But on a happy note kidney infection results are clear and I'm done with work!


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Scan went a bit too well... Lol.
> 
> Baby is currently about 7lb and she predicts a high 8-9lb er!!! Eeeeeek!!!!
> 
> But on a happy note kidney infection results are clear and I'm done with work!

great to hear hun!! :flower: and woooah that's going to be a whopper of a baby lol xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ahhh good news snow!


I also just got back from my appointment.. Since my amnio is on Dec31st, they may not induce until the 1st or 2nd due to the holiday! But it will def be no later than the 2nd! Cant beleive thats next week, I have TONS OF CLEANING TO DO!

he said I will be very favorable to the induction since im dilated and effaced already and my plug is gone (i never saw that I lost it ??) so thats good news!

Said its also a possibility that ill go on my own before then but not to count on it ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

snow ,ella is weighing the same!! lol


----------



## babby1

hiyer could i ask all you ladies if you know when you concieved?


----------



## CharlieO

babby1 said:


> hiyer could i ask all you ladies if you know when you concieved?

Hi, I believe i did on 1st of may, (birthday baby dancing!) but it could have been a number of other days round then... not an exact science!!


----------



## babby1

Could I just have your opinon on what you think my chances are? slept with guy one, the 13th, 18th 21stApril, came on my period on the 22ndApril not sure if it was a proper period as they was irregular anyway, am not sure of my cycles but they seemed to be longer then I had sex with guy 2, 7-13thMay in that time, then I had an ultrasound on the 19july which put me at 11weeks eactly then another one on the 21stSeptember which put me at 20week1day, and the due date for both scan is the 7feb, so if it was guy ones baby wouldn't that make the ultrasound off by 3weeks. On 21may pregnacy test was negative, on the 17thjune test was positive? Thanks


----------



## jellybeans

i just took this pic as a laugh thought it wasn't going to fit as it's a UK size 8 but it still fits!! Although i look like a whale!!

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/DSC_2329_zps0af45322.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

babby1 said:


> hiyer could i ask all you ladies if you know when you concieved?

i was told i conceived on the 24th of April...and my due date is the 19th of Jan


----------



## jellybeans

babby1 said:


> Could I just have your opinon on what you think my chances are? slept with guy one, the 13th, 18th 21stApril, came on my period on the 22ndApril not sure if it was a proper period as they was irregular anyway, am not sure of my cycles but they seemed to be longer then I had sex with guy 2, 7-13thMay in that time, then I had an ultrasound on the 19july which put me at 11weeks eactly then another one on the 21stSeptember which put me at 20week1day, and the due date for both scan is the 7feb, so if it was guy ones baby wouldn't that make the ultrasound off by 3weeks. On 21may pregnacy test was negative, on the 17thjune test was positive? Thanks

tbh i'd say guy 2 was the dad...but hey what do i know lol :shrug:


----------



## threemakefive

Im with jelly guy 2 is my guess....s

Jelly I did the same with a dress and I couldn't stop laughing lol I think its cute tho


----------



## CharlieO

I'd go with guy 2, but its in no way an exact science, our bodies do weird things sometimes!


----------



## Snow Owl

Good news??? Can't say a big baby is a good thing, lol :)

Nikki that's so exciting! Peanuts head is still buried in my pelvis, so I thought I could get away with a little tipple this Christmas. But no the family have banned me (my eldest brother was 6 weeks early - mum went into labour a few hours after a birthday glass of wine. Lol)


----------



## Leinzlove

babby1 said:


> Could I just have your opinon on what you think my chances are? slept with guy one, the 13th, 18th 21stApril, came on my period on the 22ndApril not sure if it was a proper period as they was irregular anyway, am not sure of my cycles but they seemed to be longer then I had sex with guy 2, 7-13thMay in that time, then I had an ultrasound on the 19july which put me at 11weeks eactly then another one on the 21stSeptember which put me at 20week1day, and the due date for both scan is the 7feb, so if it was guy ones baby wouldn't that make the ultrasound off by 3weeks. On 21may pregnacy test was negative, on the 17thjune test was positive? Thanks

I'd say Guy 2. I agree with the others. 

Jellybeans: Love your bump! Beautiful!:)


----------



## MrsHopeful

I am glad internals don't hurt-not do scared of one when I go Ono labour now.
I like the counting down pic 
Merry Christmas everyone-wow it's strange to think I may have a 7lb baby in their already : I still haven't dropped-anyone else carrying their first and not having dropped yet?
To the poster re:conception....I am no idea sorry.


----------



## Snow Owl

Mrs H I haven't yet :( he's still very much in my lungs!


----------



## jellybeans

Merry Christmas Ladies :flower: Hope you all get spoiled rotten!! xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella must be very long because the doc told me she dropped but yet her legs get lodged nder my ribs to the point i cant sit up straight sometimes!


----------



## dee11

love the bump jelly hope you girls had a lovely xmas and got everything you asked for xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My bloody show was this morning.... Hmmmm.... Think ill pack my bags just in case...


----------



## jellybeans

i was one spoiled girl this xmas!! Was a great day even though i spent most of xmas eve throwing my guts up :( and couldn't hardly eat any xmas dinner :( but i'm all good now!! Hope the rest of you lovely ladies had a brill day :flower:


----------



## MrsHopeful

I hope you all had a great day.....oohh now Christmas is out of the way the babies won't be long....Oohhhh sounds like Nikki may be first 
Not sure if I had a couple of brampton hicks last night, or if I was just really full....twice I got a pain in both sides of my my stomach just for a second like a band of pain....hard to describe...it was both sides but didn't go as far as the middle of my stomach....that probably makes no sense.....


----------



## MrsHopeful

Jellybeans-aww sorry you were poorly-I am glad you're feeling better now!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay nikki hope ur time is here :)

I will have my baby by Jan 7th at the latest...they schedule the induction bc of.my bp but hoping to.go.before as induction is a bit more painful :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The contractions arent consistent, but i feel like i need to go #2! Theres a huge sniw storm going on right now and hubby is 2hrs away on work... Im kinda freaking out! I dont tthink itll be today ...but im prepapring just in case!


----------



## jellybeans

i'm getting a bit of CM noticed it yesterday...wondering if it's my plug :shrug:


----------



## Jess19

Awwww nikki try to stay calm :hugs: 
I'm in PA too, and DH is about an hour away. There is SO much snow here! 
Its such a scary thought being home and having no one here and so far away :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I think thats why im so upset! I hate snow storms..


----------



## Jess19

Yeah it sucks :( I feel like I'm trapped at home. We only have one car so I couldn't even drive myself anywhere (if I needed to) 

Have your contractions eased up at all? 

JellyBeans, me too. But mines more wattery. Sometimes there's so much of it
Does yours have any color or blood? 
I alway wondered what a plug would look like. I googled it but it seems its different for everyone


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea theyre not consistent at all! 

It looked like jelly a big huge globby....mine was pinkish but it doesnt always have to be tho, can be clear, yellow, green, bloody, brown, pink,,....it was about thesize of my thumb thefirst time, and the second glob today was clear and yellowy about haf the size of the first one..


----------



## Jess19

Oh that def sounds like it could be your plug :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies: I feel ya here... I'm in Ohio. :)

All of plug intact here... So, my Dr. Appt. today went to perfection. I'm progressing! :yipee: I'm 20% enfaced, 1cm dilated. Babys head can be felt and is head down. He never said anything about station. I know I can walk around like this for weeks. But, still exciting to see that my aches and pain are helping things along. My blood pressure remains perfect 126/70.

My next Dr. Appt. is Monday, Dec. 31! I also scheduled my last ultrasound for Jan. 2. I'm so excited about seeing my little love again.

My MIL & SIL are going crazy thinking I'm having her this week. I doubt it... but its funny that they realized in reality she could come anyday.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sounds like things are progressig nicely leinz!! :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Ladies please don't have signs, that means mine could come too and I'm not ready!! Lol xx


----------



## jellybeans

mine is a yellowish colour and really snotty lol so i'm gathering it's my plug been getting some period like cramps too


----------



## Leinzlove

Haha! Reality is we could all go any day at this point. Signs or none! :)


----------



## jellybeans

wish i would go any day so ready to meet our little girl and get my body back!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I wouldn't mind either Jellybeans. :) However, I just have this feeling I'm waiting until atleast 39 weeks. So, I'm trying to keep my patience.


----------



## jellybeans

Leinzlove said:


> I wouldn't mind either Jellybeans. :) However, I just have this feeling I'm waiting until atleast 39 weeks. So, I'm trying to keep my patience.

i know what you mean!! i feel like im going to go over! but everyone i know says they reckon she'll be here just after new year....lets hope our beans don't keep us waiting too long!! :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Either way, I find comfort in It's going to be soon.... EEEEK! :yipee:


----------



## jellybeans

Leinzlove said:


> Either way, I find comfort in It's going to be soon.... EEEEK! :yipee:

yay :D :yipee: :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Nikki-what do contractions feel like? Now Christmas is over I feel impatient haha. I hope I am not still hanging on in 5 weeks time!! 
Oohhhh I have. Y fingers crossed that this thread gets lots of baby action soon (for those who are ready)


----------



## Leinzlove

Get some ice and put it in your hand. Squeeze it without letting go for a minute. Thats the exercise I did in my baby education class. Otherwise to me it feels like an odd cramp that I haven't felt before. It's hard to explain. Your belly will get all tight and then release.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well contractions feel diff for everyoned, but i get a period cramp coupled with a very tight painful belly..i dont even like to move when i get them bc its uncomfortable.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh and back ache! Tons of backache for me.


----------



## Leinzlove

BH for me have been tons of lower back ache for me also. I also have lower belly feeling like I'm on AF type of crampy.

They seem to occur alot in one day, then just a few the next. And after orgasm they go on for hours it seems.


----------



## Jess19

OMG I wish I could have an orgasm :rofl: its been months!!!! 
That might put me into labor :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Haha! We took a few weeks off because it was painful. But, I gave in last week and to my surprise it was amazing. So, then I kept doing it and eventually had to take a few days off because the BH got to intense. Maybe though its helping things along. I have no idea.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies! I went to the doctor today...and I went from 1 1/2 cm dialated til 2cm. While I was doing my non stress test I was having contractions every 5 mins. I didn't even know they were that close. I couldn't feel them all. My doctor also scheduled my induction for Jan 14th. My family says that they don't think I will make it to that day. I have started walking to help encourage labor. I am well on my way! I have a biomedical ultrasound friday to check to see how the baby body and systems are functioning. Can't believe how close we are all getting! I hope everyone enjoyed their holidays!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Thanks guys....dont think I am getting BH yet ......Leinzlove-I shall give that a try 
Chiles-if you're 2 cm already that sounds promising that you will go before the 14th?


----------



## Leinzlove

You might not Mrs. Hopeful. I never did with my first. I didn't have anything until labor itself.

Chiles: Great progression. And yay for induction date and ultrasound. :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

I was worrying it meant I may go to 42 weeks :1) hopefully not then


----------



## Snow Owl

Oh ladies reading all your posts scare me! Am I the only one who is worried about LO coming and not super excited? :(

I guess it's just everything. As happy as we are LO wasn't planned and it does scare me ill be a crap mum, or won't be able to cope or we'll struggle too much financially. :(

Went to mothercare yesterday to get the cot mattress (with vouchers from my lovely work) and ended up spending £100 :( (the vouchers were for £50 so def helped).

Realistically this is going to be such a struggle and I'm really worried I'm going to screw up (not OH as I know he'll be awesome).

Apologies for the rant :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrs. Hopeful: I doubt you go to 42 weeks, hun. :hugs:

Snow: Everything will work out to perfection. You will be a wonderful Mom. Babies don't need alot of money... They need a lot of love. :hugs:


----------



## Chiles

:hugs: snow owl

I think its first time mom jitters. I have felt that way at moments to. Like for the next 18 years I will be responsible for someone else. We won't be able to just up and hop on a plane and go on a trip. Or plan last minute date nights etc. But in the end it will all be worth it and half of the things we are thinking about now won't matter. I talked to my husband about it and he was like stop worrying it will all work out. So I have tried to do just that. :)


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: snow owl all your little one needs is lots of love :)

Chiles it def sounds like your little one will be here sooner than the 14th. 
Do you have a birthing ball? That could help

Mrs.Hopeful I hope you don't go over 40 weeks. 

I know we all are anxoius to be holding our little ones in our arms


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: I'm a watermellon today!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Still1cm dilated, 80%effaced, contractions less than 5 mins apart, not intense though... If they get worse i need to go in! Come onnnnn ella!


----------



## Jess19

Ohhh sounds like she could be here soon!! :happydance:


----------



## Snow Owl

Omg nikki how exciting :)


----------



## jellybeans

come on Ella!! :happydance: be the first thread baby :flower:


----------



## Chiles

@ jess- I do not have one of those...it would be nice right about now. 

@nikki-hope all goes well with you. We are almost in the same boat. I am trying to hold off going in unless it gets to unbearable because I was only at 2cm yesterday I know it can change fast, or not at all. Keep us updated!


----------



## Snow Owl

Just cancelled my baby shower :( was down to 3 definites and 5 maybes so decided it wasn't worth the risk of no one turning up :(

Instead am heading to the pub with all my friends (mainly male) to just enjoy a relaxing evening.

Kind of gutted tho :(


----------



## MrsHopeful

Thanks Leinzlove....fingers crossed that I don't (that's when we get induced in my area if we don't go naturally so that's just worst case scenario).
SnowOwl-i am sure that you will be a fab mum! Has OH started on the cot yet?  the others are right...love is all the baby needs-we will struggle too but I think things ave a way of working out....we have been given lots of and-me-downs so havent had to buy much thankfully  aww it's a shame but I hope you enjoyed the pub!
My belly has grown loads the past few days (I have ate loads).....I am actually worried what my midwife will measure me as.....come on little one....mummy is term now and seeing as you seem to be a whopper you can come out to play now


----------



## Snow Owl

Mrs H - he hasn't but he's promised ill have it by my due date. Lol. Apparently it's all planned? 

But on a happy note 37 weeks! Full term and ready to go! Just hope peanut hasn't heard that as I'm so not ready!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Ladies! Happy Full Term! I'll join you in a few. :) Can't wait for the babies to start coming. It'll all be ok Snow! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Had my bloody show this morning, now contrating, calling the doctor in a half hour!


----------



## jellybeans

just got back from my MW appointment and our lil lady is 4/5th engaged :shrug: whatever that means....i'm just happy she's engaged tbh lol :happydance: 

Good luck Nikki :flower: keep us updated!! and happy full term ladies :D i join you tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## LadyBug183

Wahoo!!!!! :wohoo: Good luck Nikki!!!! Hope all goes smooth! Keep us updated :yipee:

I was checked yesterday and I'm not dilating yet :( but babys head has completely dropped into place. Here's a few ultrasound pix from yesterday xx

And we're finally full term WATERMELONS! Hurray!

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/F2DE60BA.jpg


----------



## MrsHopeful

SnowOwl...is the baby going in a Moses first anyway? If so, plenty of time  we have borrowed a Moses basket but brought a new mattress for it. I am sure he will work his magic on that cot 
Nikki-yay so excited for you  woo hoo Ella's on her way 
Jellybeans-4/5engaged means baby's head is 4/5th into your pelvis....I have just been to midwife and am 2/5th engaged so mine has dropped after all, well a little bit anyway. I must have measured myself wrong as I am measuring 2 weeks ahead which is fine by me 
Ladybug-wow last pic before you get to see her in your arms? Yay.
Oohhhh I am getting excited.....hope all goes well Nikki and you have the birth experience you want


----------



## Jess19

Nikki how exciting!!! Keep us updated!!! 

I was having contractions last night (between 7-5 min appart) but they never got worse and stopped after about an hour and a half. 
I was starting to get excitied but I guess I still got some time :( ah! I'm so impatient! Lol


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> Nikki how exciting!!! Keep us updated!!!
> 
> I was having contractions last night (between 7-5 min appart) but they never got worse and stopped after about an hour and a half.
> I was starting to get excitied but I guess I still got some time :( ah! I'm so impatient! Lol

you sound like me lol i'm impatient too :thumbup:


----------



## dee11

sounds like you are all progressing very well i feel alittle left out lol my lo is quite happy and showing no signs of moving down yet mind you this will be my 4th i dont see midwife til wednesday so will find out whats happening then xx


----------



## Jess19

I wonder if anyone will have a new years baby!! :) that would be neat!


----------



## Snow Owl

Good luck!!! Baby could be here so soon!! Lol

Mrs H - we do have a Moses basket :) but I've told him some babies won't go in them so we need the cot before he turns up. Ok so this never happens but if it gets him moving! Lol xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Jess-maybe you will have a New Years baby 
SnowOwl-you panicked me there for a second-our cot isn't built yet hehe.....mine had better sleep in the Moses basket there's no-where else yet 
I am finishing my hospital bag tonight....
I wonder how Nikki is getting on!


----------



## CharlieO

Snow Owl said:


> Good luck!!! Baby could be here so soon!! Lol
> 
> Mrs H - we do have a Moses basket :) but I've told him some babies won't go in them so we need the cot before he turns up. Ok so this never happens but if it gets him moving! Lol xx

lol - nice motivating!! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh I was contracting every 3 mins.. But no cervical changes since yesterday.. I was told to go back in of my contractions picked back up but they slowed down.... He said wouldn't be surprised if baby came this weekend... But def false labor... Urghhhh lol


----------



## jellybeans

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh I was contracting every 3 mins.. But no cervical changes since yesterday.. I was told to go back in of my contractions picked back up but they slowed down.... He said wouldn't be surprised if baby came this weekend... But def false labor... Urghhhh lol

oh no! At least she's trying to come!! :flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea just hanging in there...they will def induce by wed, but he may try for monday if theres enough staff for it on the holiday.....


----------



## jellybeans

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea just hanging in there...they will def induce by wed, but he may try for monday if theres enough staff for it on the holiday.....

ooo we may have our first new year baby :yipee:


----------



## jellybeans

yay im officially full term :happydance: it's gone 12AM woop woop


----------



## jenniferz

hi ladies,
i hope you gals dont mind if i pop in.
i am due on 18th jan with my first baby, getting so upset as baby doesnt wants to come out. i talk to him everyday and tell him that i will love him more then anything but he doesnt listen, giving mom and dad a hard time waiting.
just saw this site and thought i can share my thoughts.
i got gestational diebetes too.
i got this baby after 4 years of trying and one failed ivf...though got pregnent the next month naturally after the ivf.....

i dont have any clue what labour woulf feel like am feeling braxton hicks since week24....they are strong now but nothing else...am fit to run a marathon...lol
no swellings, no pains. although baby is big then average due to diebets. 
i so want to go in to labor...need to hug my baby soo much now.

goodluck to everyone.


----------



## LadyBug183

jenniferz said:


> hi ladies,
> i hope you gals dont mind if i pop in.
> i am due on 18th jan with my first baby, getting so upset as baby doesnt wants to come out. i talk to him everyday and tell him that i will love him more then anything but he doesnt listen, giving mom and dad a hard time waiting.
> just saw this site and thought i can share my thoughts.
> i got gestational diebetes too.
> i got this baby after 4 years of trying and one failed ivf...though got pregnent the next month naturally after the ivf.....
> 
> i dont have any clue what labour woulf feel like am feeling braxton hicks since week24....they are strong now but nothing else...am fit to run a marathon...lol
> no swellings, no pains. although baby is big then average due to diebets.
> i so want to go in to labor...need to hug my baby soo much now.
> 
> goodluck to everyone.

Hi :hi:and welcome to the group.
Is your doctor not inducing you early r/t GD? I thought they didn't usually let you go all the way to 40weeks?


----------



## jenniferz

thanks ladybug183,
not talked to them about early inducing. and as it's first baby so they dont want it to be big.
i am going on monday for a checkup and i will defenetly talk to them. as although i am on elevit but still i am getting high readings, within the limits ofcourse but just on the borderline.
i will be 37+3 then on monday.


----------



## jenniferz

sorry i am on metformin i meant not on elevit.


----------



## LadyBug183

That's good
I'm sure you are getting anxious like the rest of us gals!! As much as I enjoy having babes little feet kicking up in my ribs, I'd love to be kissing those little toes instead! :)
Speaking of feet; they measured her foot yesterday at 7.64cm's! Big feet like her momma ;) haha


----------



## MrsHopeful

Welcome Jennifer....
Nikki....I hope Ella try's again...
So, is anyone doing anything nice for New Year? I think I'll get a curry (to try to speed things up) and watch a DVD


----------



## Snow Owl

Oh ladies a tmi warning but has anyone had thrush problems? Was a bit sore last night so used some canestan and went to bed.

This morning I woke up and it's worse, I feel red raw :(


----------



## jellybeans

Welcome Jennifer!! Nice to have another Jenny on the thread :thumbup: and you can certainly be sure you're not the only one who is getting impatient for their bean lol I'm one of the biggest moaners about getting my pink bean here lol 

Mrs H- I am just going to sit on my ball every day bouncing away and eat as much "labour inducing" food as i can lol can't believe that i'm finally full term!! 

Snow- I've not experienced thrush but i feel for you i can't imagine it's very pleasant :flower: hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea ithink ill make induction before she comes lol... It feels like shes high today, but who knows! Good thing is that doc said ill be favourable to induction and it may not take long, so im really counting on monday as her birthday! :). Just a few more days but im ok with that...were cleaning the entire house and organizing today...think im nesting lol, or freaking out that just a few moredays of us lol...plus its snowing outside! Who knows maybe my water will break while cleaning lol.


----------



## dee11

very exciting for you nikki all you girls seem to be coming along nicely its getting very interesting all these symptoms etc xx


----------



## jellybeans

Am a bit bored so designed this tattoo to get after little lady shows her face!! What do you think ladies? 

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/KatyTattoo_zps672711a2.jpg


----------



## Snow Owl

It's gorgeous! Your very talented :)

I can't draw for toffee unless its on a computer :)


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> It's gorgeous! Your very talented :)
> 
> I can't draw for toffee unless its on a computer :)

hehe took me forever to get it right! Just trying to think where to get it...:shrug:


----------



## Chiles

LOve the tattoo!!!! I would put it on the front of my shoulder.


----------



## threemakefive

Love the tattoo I know who I'm having draw up mine now lol YOU!! 

More pains today hope she comes soon :)


----------



## Snow Owl

The freezer stock is finished!! 6 hours of cooking and we have so many meals its scary!

When my feet don't feel like exploding ill count up how much we have :)


----------



## jellybeans

threemakefive said:


> Love the tattoo I know who I'm having draw up mine now lol YOU!!
> 
> More pains today hope she comes soon :)

lol haha it took me about 2 hours to draw that rose haha 

and i've had bad pains tonight too :growlmad:


----------



## Jess19

Love the tattoo jellybeans. 
What about the top of your foot? Depending on how big you want it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Am i the only one somewhat freaking out that baby can be here anyday now?! I feel so unprepared :/


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> Love the tattoo jellybeans.
> What about the top of your foot? Depending on how big you want it.

oooo never thought of that :thumbup: i like the idea of the back of my shoulder too...guess it's a hard one to think about :flower:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Never had thrush Snow -hope it goes soon.
Jellybeans-I am bouncing now whilst typing hehe. That is an absolutely gorgeous tattoo!!! Did you draw it yourself??!!! Wow!!!
Nikki-I just want them out now-I'll freak after hehe.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I like the foot idea, it can be painful but so was the one on my ribs. :/


----------



## Nikkilewis14

MrsHopeful said:


> Never had thrush Snow -hope it goes soon.
> Jellybeans-I am bouncing now whilst typing hehe. That is an absolutely gorgeous tattoo!!! Did you draw it yourself??!!! Wow!!!
> Nikki-I just want them out now-I'll freak after hehe.

Hahaha its like i hit 37 weeks and i now have every ache and pain possible and today i started to waddle lol.ill have to put a bump pic up later :)


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> Never had thrush Snow -hope it goes soon.
> Jellybeans-I am bouncing now whilst typing hehe. That is an absolutely gorgeous tattoo!!! Did you draw it yourself??!!! Wow!!!
> Nikki-I just want them out now-I'll freak after hehe.

yup i did :D 

Nikki- I don't think i'd be brave enough for ribs haha 

can't believe we're all 37 weeks it's seems like yesterday we were all coming into the 3rd tri! just think for some of us a few more days and we could be meeting our babies!! I am so excited i actually want to pop her out right now i'm so ready for her and looking at her moses basket the other side of the room really isn't helping matters lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

Yeah-I just seem so much more uncomfortable the past few days-like when we hit nearly 37 weeks.....I don't know if it's psychological or just cos baby's had started to drop?


----------



## Smileyx

anyone have this weird feeling down THERE like air or something i literally feel like his head is going to pop out of me at any minute such a weird feeling?! Only kinda came on me yesterday and today and kind of stinging on and off?


----------



## MrsHopeful

No-I haven't felt that but baby's not engaged yet-is yours?


----------



## Snow Owl

Nikki - I have finally started Pre planning, just about to make a topic about it.


----------



## threemakefive

Snow if the thrush is too bad call Dr they gave me a prescription one its for outside only and it cleared it right up...id never had one til this pregnancy and have had it like 4 times!! Try 20 minute Epson salt baths they really help too :)


----------



## jenniferz

Hi all.
smileyx...i am also feeling this thing.espacillay when i am in kitchen or doing some cleaning...it feels as something
hitting again and again to the bottom of the tummy and my hand involuntarily moves to it to hold it. strange.
Baby is 4/5 engaged, i was having some trush lately but not now. Had some sharp pains at 4 in the morning, thought it might be
the start of the event but then it went away.

i am also getting a little upset wid the pains now, i wanted the baby to come on xmas or now after 7th jan.
actually 1st jan is the birthday of my SIL whome i dislike the most..and i dont want my baby to come on that day as she will
keep on saying on every birthday that my nephew is like me.:( shame but....my baby has to listen me. so i am taking it easy 
not to trigger anything....

i have heard that when the labor is coming due to the biological clock, the baby settles and shows minimum movements, is that 
true?
caz my baby is having a dance party...bouncing alot....:)

best of luck everyone.


----------



## Smileyx

MrsHopeful said:


> No-I haven't felt that but baby's not engaged yet-is yours?

I dont know dont have my hospital appointment until the 9th of Janurary- 9 days before im due, my sister in law is a midwife though so might get her to check me tommorow:thumbup: have a feeling he is engaging though as havent had this feeling before!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My baby has quieted down the past few days but im pretty sure its bc she has absolutely no room! The only time i feel her now is if she stretches up into my ribs or if i press on her legs shell shift them, thats it...


----------



## jenniferz

do you feel the hicups? i feel them almost everyday....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea hiccups in my crotch, love them lol.


----------



## Leinzlove

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea hiccups in my crotch, love them lol.

Same here... lol


----------



## Snow Owl

I love hiccups low down as I know he's head down. Lol.

The pressure has def eased on my chest so I assumed he had dropped. Plus had terrible pressure on top of my cervix the other day so even thought he could be engaged. But hiccups are still in my pelvis so prob not.

Had another 'don't know if I can do this' crying session to OH last night :(


----------



## MrsHopeful

I started bouncing on the ball after the midwife told me fri that baby is 2/5th engaged so an hoping they ave dropped a bit more.....3 times last night I woke from my sleep with a pain down below-it was strong enough to wake me up but I got back to sleep after (unless I dreamt it all) -bhope it means baby was engaging  will see at my next midwife appt in a couple of weeks......not long now if there's a new year baby


----------



## Snow Owl

Mrs H when is your next appointment? I have one on Friday which is 2 weeks from my last one :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Well they got moved around a bit due to th holidays so a week on tues is my next (last one was late cos I was due it Xmas day).


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> Well they got moved around a bit due to th holidays so a week on tues is my next (last one was late cos I was due it Xmas day).

same as me i was due to be seen xmas day so got moved to the 28th and now i'm not being seen again till the 8th...which is the day after most of my family think i'll be in labour lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

Same here Jellybeans.....am hoping not to make that appointment hehe.


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> Same here Jellybeans.....am hoping not to make that appointment hehe.

me too :haha: hoping she'll show her pretty lil face before then! xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Am I the only one that books one appointment at a time?

When I finish with my midwife I go to the receptionist at the childrens centre (where I see her) and say how many weeks time :)

So I have no idea when my next one is after this week (38 weeks), do you think I'll go weekly or will she wait for my due date? (she only does friday clinics)


----------



## Snow Owl

Ladies, I dont think I have anything to worry about but has anyone else got sudden swelling of feet? I'm worried about pre eclampsia now :(


----------



## Jess19

This has been a horrible day! :( 
I decided to do some work around the house and take down all the christmas stuff. Because if I go into labor I don't want to worry about that or have to do it when I get out of the hospital. 
So after doing all that work I get ready for my little cousins b day partyand we all head over to the bowling alley. 
We didn't even make it a mile from the house and my car broke down! There is transmission fuild everywhere! Idk what's wrong with it, but its not good. 
We really don't have the money to fix it, esp since rent is due and christmas just passed. 
Thing is..... we only have one car and now its broken :( so if I go into labor I don't know what were going to do. Plus DH goes back to work on Wednesday.
I'm stressed and tired and having contractions :( this is not good 

Sorry for the rant ladies :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Snow Owl said:


> Ladies, I dont think I have anything to worry about but has anyone else got sudden swelling of feet? I'm worried about pre eclampsia now :(

I just started to swell the other day and it came on so fast i was worried about that too but it wasnt, just normal pregnancy fluid! If u have a headache or nausea then id be worried, but swelling is normal.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jess19 said:


> This has been a horrible day! :(
> I decided to do some work around the house and take down all the christmas stuff. Because if I go into labor I don't want to worry about that or have to do it when I get out of the hospital.
> So after doing all that work I get ready for my little cousins b day partyand we all head over to the bowling alley.
> We didn't even make it a mile from the house and my car broke down! There is transmission fuild everywhere! Idk what's wrong with it, but its not good.
> We really don't have the money to fix it, esp since rent is due and christmas just passed.
> Thing is..... we only have one car and now its broken :( so if I go into labor I don't know what were going to do. Plus DH goes back to work on Wednesday.
> I'm stressed and tired and having contractions :( this is not good
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies :(


I can imagine ur stressed! :( try to breathe and relax hun even though its hard..everything will work out!


----------



## Leinzlove

Jess: Oh no hun. I'm sorry to hear about your car. Try not to stress to much. Everything is going to be ok. :hugs:

Snow: No help here with the swelling. When do you go back to the Dr.?

Nikki: Can't wait to hear if tomorrow is the day! :)

AFM: Nothing big here... OB Appt. tomorrow.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies...
@jess sorry to hear about the car, I hope everything works out and something comes up. It always seems if it aint one thing its another. 

I have not. Had any swelling issues yet! But I agree with nikki. 

Afm: I am going through nesting all over again! All we have to do now is get our carpet clean! Also on my to do list is to call the pediatrician tomorrow to see what I need to do before my little one arrives. I have been walking continuously...and I am pretty sure I am still dilating...and I am having the lightning crotch...which means my pelvis is a clear sign that my pelvis is preparing for birth. When I went in for my biomedical u/s her head and body is in position. And she is breathing, and moving just fine. She is soooo ready. I have another appointment thursday!


----------



## threemakefive

Sorry to hear that jess...I have been there and it sucks...hope its an easy fix! 

Afm lots of contractions....dialated to a 3.. 70% effaced....Nst tomorrow...if these contractions get regular again then we might have a baby soon :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

That sounds hopeful!my doc told me the other day if i was 3cm he was admitting me bc i contract so often! I was 80% effaced as well! Im high risk though so maybe thats why?


----------



## threemakefive

Nikkilewis14 said:


> That sounds hopeful!my doc told me the other day if i was 3cm he was admitting me bc i contract so often! I was 80% effaced as well! Im high risk though so maybe thats why?

Ya...I think it depends on the Dr really....It could be bc ur high risk...I do have Pre eclampsia but since I didn't progress the hour I was in there the on call Dr said I could go as I see my Dr in the morning...they tend not to keep u here unless your at least a 4 :(


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls 
I took a bath and relxed :) 

I haven't had any swelling really, except on Christmas when I was on my feet all day cooking. 

I too have been nesting all over again lol idk why
I think its becaused I'm stressed. I like to cean when I'm stressed :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

SnowOwl-I do the same....so when I went the other day reception booked my next-in my maternity notes I think we get one at approx 38 wks, then 40 then 41 then 42 if baby hasn't arrived....my appointmrnts are always late as she works certain days.....
Snow-I have swollen hands & a bit of a puffy face, but not feet-swelling can be common but if you're worried I would ask for an appointment to put you mind at ease....I have more fluid lately but she checks for Pre-e every time I go so I haven't had protein in my urine since I started swelling. Midwife said I will pee lots a couple of days after the birth-my body getting rid of all this extra fluid.
Jess-ohh that's awful.....how annoying for it to happen now!! Have you someone looking after your LO when you go to hospital that can give you a lift? Hugs.
Oohhhh fingers crossed there's some baby action on here to see in the new year


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> Ladies, I dont think I have anything to worry about but has anyone else got sudden swelling of feet? I'm worried about pre eclampsia now :(

I have had periodic swelling of my fingers, feet and ankles.
I stopped wearing my wedding rings because they were getting impossible to take off. My husbands mom had hers on back when she went for her c-sec to have my husband and since her fingers were swollen they had to cut her rings off. I'm not risking it!!
My BP has been normal/ low sometimes and +1 protein in my urine all the time. But dr doesn't seem concerned. Says its normal at this stage in our pregnancy.


----------



## Jess19

My brother and sister in law are going to help out with DS
They live in our neck of the woods lol were country folk :)
The hospital is about 25 minutes away (on a good clear day) 
They said they will be here if we need anything :)


----------



## Leinzlove

3cm? 80% enfaced... Thats nice progression to have done. I was 1cm, 20% enfaced at 36+3... And I loved that. :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Jess-that must be a huge relief!!
I haven't worn my rings for months now....I am excited to wear them again after (ahh the little things)...
Well...in case I am not on here later-I hope you all have a fantastic new year


----------



## Snow Owl

Maybe ill get a ring to wear soon.... Lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

Aawww fingers crossed SnowOwl.......


----------



## jellybeans

oh my days my hips are killing me today had the most rubbish nights sleep everytime i turned over i got a shooting pain in my hips...OH says it looks like bean has dropped more so i'm wondering whether the pain was baby pushing my hips apart to drop down :shrug: 

soooo excited we might be getting our first thread babies :happydance:


----------



## Snow Owl

I hate to say this (in case it's me, lol) but I reckon someone will shock us and have an unexpected early arrival. Lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I'm here for my amnio and ie been contracting since 3am. They put me on the monitors nd it's every 3 mins.. They may not even do amnio and just induce since she's not being too reactive to the non stress test.. Will let u ladies know!!


----------



## Jess19

Good luck nikki!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! Hope everything goes well :hugs: 

I haven't worn my ring since summer! 
DH proposed in Feb and I had to stop wearing it in July. Got my BFP in may, so I only got to enjoy my ring for about 4 months :( 
I can't wait to waer it again! Lol might pack it in my hospital bag!


----------



## jellybeans

full term bump!! feel like my bellybuttons guna hit the floor before i get to meet her!!

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/DSC_2330_zps2b7d2efb.jpg

Good luck Nikki...hope you get to meet your bean soon! :flower:


----------



## Snow Owl

Good luck Nikki!!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay nikki!

Love the bump jelly :) my belly button is the same way!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

What a day!

So i was contracting earlier but the baby finaly woke up, so that was good. But because i was contracting every 3 ins the doctor at this place didnt feel comfortable doing the amnio incase it threw me into labor. So they sent me an hour away for the amnio in a hospital setting etc..

So we drive an hour.., hook me up the the non stress test, do ultrasound, and find a good fluid pocket, prep me for the amnio and then they insert the needle and that frigger hurt... And usually they can take the fluid right out and be done with it but ella got curious and moved right intk the fluid pocket sk we had to wait for her to move with a needle still in my stomach... Fnal,y they get the fluid and i start contracting like crazy...every two minutes and totally off the charts, and they hurt realy bad.. 

Well they sent me up to labor and delivery where they checked my cervix and still no changes sk they discharged me and sent me back home, sk we drive an hour home, go to my regular ob for the results.....

The results came in at a 44.. And in irder to induce today they had to be at a 50. This doesnt mean she wasnt mature, but they have ti send the fluid out for a secondary test and bc of the holiday we wont have results until wed morning. So ... Now we wait til wednesday.


Im very bummed, upset, crying, want to curl in a ball, its been a rough day... No new years baby for me but im ok with that.. Just want her healthy... I hope u all have a great new year... I know shell be worth it.


----------



## Snow Owl

Big hugs Hun. Go get yourself some chocolate and put your feet up xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks lol... Im laying in bed as we speak..still contracting.. Lol..


----------



## CharlieO

Chin up lovely, i know its tough, but she'll be here soon. x x x


----------



## jellybeans

oooh she's playing with you!! :flower: Here's hoping she won't keep you waiting that much longer!! x


----------



## MrsHopeful

Jellybeans-same here-no sleep last night & hubby says bumps seems lower again....my hips Hurt when I wake but it hurts to move from one side to the other in bed cos th baby feels so heavy I just end up on one side all night which gives me a sore hip, then I sit propped up, than back on my side.....
Nikki-fingers crossed Ella comes soon....What is it that they were checking the level of in your amino?
I keep forgetting its new year in 90mins-bet I miss midnight hehe


----------



## Snow Owl

I'll def see the new year in, got into the habit of going to bed at 1-2am but not waking up till mid day. Should probably break this habit!! lol

So for those of you who are here a few questions...

This time last year how was things for you / where were you?
What 5 things do you want to accomplish by this time next year?
Where do you want to see yourself this time next year :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

MrsHopeful said:


> Jellybeans-same here-no sleep last night & hubby says bumps seems lower again....my hips Hurt when I wake but it hurts to move from one side to the other in bed cos th baby feels so heavy I just end up on one side all night which gives me a sore hip, then I sit propped up, than back on my side.....
> Nikki-fingers crossed Ella comes soon....What is it that they were checking the level of in your amino?
> I keep forgetting its new year in 90mins-bet I miss midnight hehe

They are checking her lung maturity..


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> I'll def see the new year in, got into the habit of going to bed at 1-2am but not waking up till mid day. Should probably break this habit!! lol
> 
> So for those of you who are here a few questions...
> 
> This time last year how was things for you / where were you?
> What 5 things do you want to accomplish by this time next year?
> Where do you want to see yourself this time next year :)

this time last year i was desperately trying to get pregnant!! i was on the sofa with my OH seeing in the new year with my MIL watching the London fireworks!

1.I want to get my pre pregnancy figure back!
2.Be a great Mommy
3.Finally get married to my OH
4. Manage to keep breastfeeding
5.Have our own house for our little family 

and i want to see my self in a new nicely decorated home with a lovely loving family and maybe plans for baby #2 :D

how about you hun? :flower:


----------



## Snow Owl

This time last year how was things for you / where were you?
What 5 things do you want to accomplish by this time next year?
Where do you want to see yourself this time next year?

1. This time last year I was at a new years party catching up with a lot of old friends. I was announcing to a lot of friends that me and the OH had got together (we were best friends before). My parents had just admitted how much they liked him (after getting to know him over christmas) and I was hoping for a good 2012! NEVER knew his would happen!!

1. I want my divorce to finally come through! It's been WAY too long and I'm fed up of the ex popping back up every now and then :(
2. I'd rather like the OH to ask the question, lol...
3. I'd like to financially manage enough to go part time once my leave is up
4. I'd like to make our little house our home
5. I'd like me and OH to be as happy then as we are now

Next year I'd like to be sat down with a large glass of wine discussing how much we love our little peanut and maybe discuss when a little popcorn could join us :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Snow Owl said:


> I'll def see the new year in, got into the habit of going to bed at 1-2am but not waking up till mid day. Should probably break this habit!! lol
> 
> So for those of you who are here a few questions...
> 
> This time last year how was things for you / where were you?
> What 5 things do you want to accomplish by this time next year?
> Where do you want to see yourself this time next year :)


Last year at this time my hubby and i were in mexico bringing in the new year on or honeymoon ( we waited three long months to go on it because of work schedules lol)

5 things i want to accomplish:
1. Be the best mommy to ella
2. Lose the 40 some lbs i packed on
3. Finish my dining room, living room
4. Get one more online teaching job for extra money to finish the house lol
5. Become more patient, obv im very very impatient ( my little girl needs to be here now !)

Next year i see us with our almost one year old daughter, maybe hanging out with some friends with a nice glass of wine! :)


----------



## threemakefive

Nikki lung maturity amnio at 37 weeks??? That is rediculous...ur 'full term' now they shouldn't have even made u do that. I have never heard of that here...so is the plan to induce u weds?? And I can't recall...are you having issues.is.that why.induction?


----------



## Leinzlove

Nikki: How awful, the amnio sounds terrible. :( You'll be holding Ella soon. :hugs:

AFM: OB appt. went well. No changes from last week. Still 1cm, 20% enfaced, babies head can be felt. Ultrasound tomorrow. :)

This time last year how was things for you / where were you?

I was crying... I had been TTC for 5 months and AF showed up to get me on NYE three days late. I had taken a Clearblue to see a BFN, just to see AF a few hours later.

What 5 things do you want to accomplish by this time next year?
1. Have a happy Healthy Zoela.
2. Pottytrain DD
3. Move in to my new house thats still under going rennovations
4. Get the Pregnancy weight off
5. Breastfeed for Zoela's whole first year.

Where do you want to see yourself this time next year?
Either Pregnant with baby #3 or TTC.

Yay, its January Ladies! Our month is here! Eeeek! :yipee:


----------



## jellybeans

its finally january :happydance: 18 days till my beans here fingers crossed!!! Happy new year ladies!! xxx

anyone been feeling really itchy lately? My stomach and boobs are driving me mad all i want to do is scratch them!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Nikki-I have never heard of lung maturity being checked.....wonder if they don't do that over here?
This time last year I was stressing being hostess for a NYE party  we had been TTC a while so I wasn't drinking just in case. AF came after midnight & I was gutted!!
I would like to: - lead a healthier lifestyle, start looking for a better job, have a deposit for a house or be well on the way for that, be a great mum, be as happy as I am now.
This time next year I think we will be starting to TTC number 2....or discussing when to start-we want them fairly close in age & it took us a while to conceive 
Jellybean-strangely enough I couldn't sleep for itching all over last night but it's mainly gone today-both arms and 1 leg are itchy now but that's just come on.....


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> Nikki-I have never heard of lung maturity being checked.....wonder if they don't do that over here?
> This time last year I was stressing being hostess for a NYE party  we had been TTC a while so I wasn't drinking just in case. AF came after midnight & I was gutted!!
> I would like to: - lead a healthier lifestyle, start looking for a better job, have a deposit for a house or be well on the way for that, be a great mum, be as happy as I am now.
> This time next year I think we will be starting to TTC number 2....or discussing when to start-we want them fairly close in age & it took us a while to conceive
> Jellybean-strangely enough I couldn't sleep for itching all over last night but it's mainly gone today-both arms and 1 leg are itchy now but that's just come on.....

i feel like i have fleas!! OH kept on smacking me last night every time i scratched last night...must be a late pregnancy thing


----------



## Skittleblue

I slept through the ball dropping (because DH and I are SO exciting) but woke up this morning thinking "holy crap, I'm going to have a baby this month!" Eek! I cried a little because I'm so excited, and then promptly started to panic over all we have left to do! 

Last year at NYE, I was in bed with DH, but awake to at least see the ball drop. I was also really upset because we had been trying for so long and that meant another year had passed with no baby on the way.

1) finish my Ed.S. so I can have that stress gone
2) find a job teaching online and hopefully be able to spend more time at home with Zoe once she's here
3) be a cloth diapering pro
4) lose weight to get back to my goal weight of 150
5) go back to karate in march (or so) and finally work on getting my 2nd degree

This NYE, I hope to be curled up on the couch with DH, talking about when we want to start trying for #2.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

threemakefive said:


> Nikki lung maturity amnio at 37 weeks??? That is rediculous...ur 'full term' now they shouldn't have even made u do that. I have never heard of that here...so is the plan to induce u weds?? And I can't recall...are you having issues.is.that why.induction?

Unfortunately i have type 1 diabetes so their lungs do not completely mature as fast as in a regular healthy adult....the results didnt mean she wasnt mature, it just means we have to test it again another way to prove shes mature...i will kno wed what the results are...if they are still not mature we will decide on an induction date.... Shes on the bigger side bc of my diabetes, but we dont want to end up w a c section, so we r trying to have her vaginally but they dont think shell fit through...but it just pisses me off bc they keep saying if she came on her own they would let her come...i feel the amnio was a waste and a hassle ...it was just an awful day yesterday... Contractions all day and very intense ones...i am feeling a bit better today though... If i ever decide to have another im refusig an amnio!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

It is protocol here in the u.s. that if they are inducing before 39 weeks an amnio should be completed esp on a type 1 diabetic...its like a whole other ball game with lawsuits etc. i understand y they have to, but ugh.... And the thing that kills me was that my specialist yesterday, before the amnio was done, was seeing that ella wasnt being reactive on the non stress test.. For 30mins... He said if she still isnt reactive for 15 mins were not even going to do the amnio and just induce today.....and then.......she moved lol....


----------



## dee11

this time last year i was crying all the time i had a mc in december and was so upset and went through hell thinking why it had happened was it my fault did i do something wrong this year 
1. lose the weight ive put on during pregnancy
2. be a better mam
3. get fit lol 
4. try and find a job late next year
5. try and look after money better


----------



## jellybeans

Anyone got any suggestions to help this scratching stop! Its driving me mad! Ive tried cream but nothimg seems to be working :-( it really is getting on my nerves!


----------



## threemakefive

Nikkilewis14 said:


> It is protocol here in the u.s. that if they are inducing before 39 weeks an amnio should be completed esp on a type 1 diabetic...its like a whole other ball game with lawsuits etc. i understand y they have to, but ugh.... And the thing that kills me was that my specialist yesterday, before the amnio was done, was seeing that ella wasnt being reactive on the non stress test.. For 30mins... He said if she still isnt reactive for 15 mins were not even going to do the amnio and just induce today.....and then.......she moved lol....

Yeah, its silly if she were to come they wouldn't stop her but wont jsut induce you! My friend is a type 1 diabetic too and she went into labor at 34 1/2 and they went ahead and c-sectioned(previous section) and did't stop labor and her baby did great....
I'm in the U.S. too and out here they don't typically do amnio to check, they do biophysical profiles to see that baby is practicing breathing and what not but that is all. Crazy how different areas do difffernt things lol I hope your test come back good so you can get that big girl out of there!! How big are they saying she is on sono??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea i know! They check her breathing on sono too and shes clearly breathing, but yea they kind of have to... Im just so tired and exhausted, their saying shes close to 8lbs now... Im so done. :(


----------



## Snow Owl

37 week bump :) 

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/8C060B9C-CD73-43F7-8D80-6BD59A1DB1A1-1098-000000F2004D4E2D_zpsf080a6d1.jpg

Went for a nice walk today as it was beautiful weather, now in agony!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Nikki....ahh I see....i didnt know that about the lungs if you are duabetic......Well I hope she decides to come herself now!!
SnowOwl-cute pic...I look huge compared to you-no wonder I get the is it twins comments hehe.
Jellybeans-have you tried ur scented body lotion/E45 cream-that held m often when my skin itches (sensitive skin)......might help ease the itching?


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> Nikki....ahh I see....i didnt know that about the lungs if you are duabetic......Well I hope she decides to come herself now!!
> SnowOwl-cute pic...I look huge compared to you-no wonder I get the is it twins comments hehe.
> Jellybeans-have you tried ur scented body lotion/E45 cream-that held m often when my skin itches (sensitive skin)......might help ease the itching?

i tried some shower stuff i have called oilatum was prescribed for me from my doctor as i had flaky skin and that seems to have helped fingers crossed it doesn't irritate me any more...certain I've been bitten by something as i've got a massive red spot on my belly with two holes in it :shrug:


----------



## threemakefive

lol I agree snow you look tiny...i look like im having quads compared to you hahhaha


----------



## Snow Owl

That's why I got growth scans! At my last appointment I was measuring 32cm instead of 36!

But apparently baby is already 7lb, I'm unsure where my organs have gone to fit this in?!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Jellybeans: No ideas for the itching. Hope it stops soon.

Nikki: I'm sorry you had such a bad day. :hugs: I hope they induce you later today. :hugs:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Jellybeans-I have heard ovulating is good....you can get it for kids too....I am only itchy at night and when I first wake up-wonder if mine is dehydration? I've just got up with no fluids through the night. Oohhhh could be a bite....Pharmacy may be able to suggest what to put on bite(with being pg not sure you could use the usual stuff)......
SnowOwl.....Blimey if your baby is 7lbs I dread to think what mine is hehe....unless you just have very strong stomach muscles 
Leinzlove-your Chloe has the most beautiful blue eyes on that pic.....so bright!! She looks such a cutie 
Now that Christmas and New Year are over, I need to keep myself occupied so that the time doesn't drag......I don't feel like that baby is coming anytime soon.
I think I shall bounce on my ball a bit......


----------



## MrsHopeful

Oilatum-sorry-predictive text


----------



## Snow Owl

MrsH - my OH actually mentioned stomach muscles. Although I've never been particularly toned on the outside I have skied nearly daily for years so would like to think I have pretty good core strength.

Like I said before I think he's just pushed all my organs somewhere?? Maybe that's why my ankles have swollen, could they be there? Lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hehe could be lol.
Wow I have never skied-skiing every day-are you near a dry ski slope? I am too scared to try skiing-I feel like I'll break my leg lol.


----------



## Jess19

Hi girls :hi: hope everyone had a lovely start to the new year! 
I went over to DHs brothers house (first time I've went somewhere in 7 years!) It was fun even though I was the only one not drinking (although I did have a glass of champagne) 
Our kids had SO much fun!! It was their first time going out! My brother in law has a DD and a dS th same age of our DD and DS. The girls played on their ipads and ipods alll night and the boys played the wii lol gotta love technologly :)
They also have twin boys (9 months old) but they slept all night :) 
So needless to say we all had TONS of fun :) 
Now I need to keep myself busy until Charlotte arrives.......its going to be a long 2 weeks lol


----------



## Snow Owl

Are you all on leave now ladies?


----------



## Jess19

37 week bump pic! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-12-31235734.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cute pic Jess!!

I have been off work for te holiday nd in between semesters.. But I go back a week after Ella is born.. I may take the first week off.. But I teach from home and Monday thru Wednesday nights for like 3 hrs so its no big deal.. But there's no way I could work right now.. I'm so miserable lol


----------



## threemakefive

So Nikki whats the word?? Are we having our first thread baby today?? :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Tomorrow at 2:30 will be induced to ripen me with a balloon.. They'll keep that in overnight and take it out Friday am at 5am.. If she doesn't come within 5-6 hrs from then they'll do. C section!! She will be in our arms by Friday! So excited!!


----------



## Chiles

Nikki, Good Luck with the induction tomorrow. I am hoping you don't have to go the c-section route. And try to keep us posted as much as you can!!! Can't wait to see photos of baby ella!!! Looks like she will be the first baby on our thread. :)

AFM- I am still contracting on and off. When they do decide to pick up, it does not happen long enough for me to think about going to the hospital. I was very close to going last night but it slowed down again. At first they were more in my back but not its starting to trickle on down to my lower abdomen. And I can feel my pelvis stretching and that hurts. I look at it as progress being made and my body is preparing to get her here. I have a doctor appointment in the morning and I am hoping for some good progress, If I am still at 2cm I might just lose it!!! LOL. 

I hope everyone enjoyed their new year!!! Its finally our month!!!! Yay us!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay Nikki :) 

Chillies I'm with ya girl....had em bad last night dialated to a 3 :) gl tomorrow.


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey Nikki!! 

Chiles me too! Having contractions but nothing progressed :( 
Ah! I'm getting so impatient! Lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

Cute bump Jess.
Eehh Nikki-not long now  How exciting!!
Snow-yes....finished work before Christmas.....
Chiles, three makefive & Jess-eeehhh you're all having contractions-wow-no BH here or anything....feel the odd twinge which I think may be by dropping a bit more? Very mild tummyache comes & goes.


----------



## LadyBug183

Good luck Nikki!!! :yipee: I'm being hopeful we will all have babies by Friday, but I may be a dreamer lol

Ive had the odd contraction.. Just Braxton hicks. Mild periodlike cramping and low back ache. 

TMI But Anybody else going #2 like 3-5 X a day??! With that and nausea I'm grasping at straws, but hoping its the start of something!!!


----------



## Jess19

Omg! I was wondering the samething ladybug! 
I've been to the bathroom 3 times already today! I was wondering if I was getting ready to go into labor or if it was all the pork and sourcrout I ate yesterday :rofl: 
Plus I've had terrible heartburn all day :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea the other day i went 5bm's!! Crazy...i heard it can be from baby dropping?


----------



## MrsHopeful

I've been going lots too......& with all the peeing I'm going thru looroll like crazy lol


----------



## threemakefive

Lol yep girls that's baby dropping... I've had vomitting like crazy too most everytime I eat ugggh...so ready!

Afm I have a biophysical profile sono tomorrow...and will for sure have baby by Monday night :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Zoela weighs 7lbs 1oz, which is 50 percentile, measuring right on with her due date. She is also head down and fully engaged. I'm 1cm dilated and 20% enfaced. Heart rate is 140bpm. (She is 12oz bigger than DD was at this point.) We will be meeting our little love one day soon. :)

I do know that I won't be induced before 39 weeks and for sure I won't be allowed to go past my EDD.

I'm a bit surprised that she's taking up my whole belly. And she doesn't have much room left in there. My Dr. will really be looking at my placenta. With GD thats our worry that the placenta will stop doing its job earlier. So, I'm very curious to hear what he says on Monday. And I will go with whatever he suggests. 


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1580.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1581.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1582.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1583.jpg


----------



## dee11

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Tomorrow at 2:30 will be induced to ripen me with a balloon.. They'll keep that in overnight and take it out Friday am at 5am.. If she doesn't come within 5-6 hrs from then they'll do. C section!! She will be in our arms by Friday! So excited!!

very exciting cant wait nikki to see your little girl


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks!! Going to go shower now ..go to lunch with hubby, drop the dog off and be on our way! :)


----------



## dee11

jpg this is me at nearly 38wks at hospital for yet another scan as bump is now measuring 33cm midwife reckons jaydens just moved down but says it needs checking not that im complaining as i get to see him again lol :happydance: xx
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dee11

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Tomorrow at 2:30 will be induced to ripen me with a balloon.. They'll keep that in overnight and take it out Friday am at 5am.. If she doesn't come within 5-6 hrs from then they'll do. C section!! She will be in our arms by Friday! So excited!!




Nikkilewis14 said:


> Thanks!! Going to go shower now ..go to lunch with hubby, drop the dog off and be on our way! :)

i bet you are sooooo excited i hope everything goes the way you want it and i will be keeping an eye out to see how you progress xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Ooohhh so exciting Nikki 
Dee-my bump def looks smaller the past 2 days and I can feel Baby is lower....so I think I will measure smaller next time? But I was measuring ahead anyway-oohh enjoy seeing your LO again 
I have a bit of mild backache since bump dropped-just when I walk....I think the heaviness of the bump & gravity is causing it......


----------



## dee11

MrsHopeful said:


> Ooohhh so exciting Nikki
> Dee-my bump def looks smaller the past 2 days and I can feel Baby is lower....so I think I will measure smaller next time? But I was measuring ahead anyway-oohh enjoy seeing your LO again
> I have a bit of mild backache since bump dropped-just when I walk....I think the heaviness of the bump & gravity is causing it......

i will lol yes ive had some backache too and pains down below too midwife said she wasnt worried but had to send me with measuring nearly 5 weeks behind lets hope its not much longer now for us all i hope i dont go to due date xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Good luck Nikki!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Fingers crossed once we start seeing arrivals they keep coming fast


----------



## Snow Owl

Had enough, OHs ex has reared her head again and causing problems.

I'm stressed and sat here panicking. Know it won't be long before she pops up on here to ruin my life completely.

I'm so stressed and had enough of everything. 

I have no one to talk to about it as it makes me easy to find.

I can't even tell OH as hell get angry and kick off (not at me). 

Give up :(


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Had enough, OHs ex has reared her head again and causing problems.
> 
> I'm stressed and sat here panicking. Know it won't be long before she pops up on here to ruin my life completely.
> 
> I'm so stressed and had enough of everything.
> 
> I have no one to talk to about it as it makes me easy to find.
> 
> I can't even tell OH as hell get angry and kick off (not at me).
> 
> Give up :(

awww im sorry things aren't working out for you atm hun :flower: us girls are always here for a chat if you need us :kiss:


----------



## Snow Owl

Thanks hunny, worried at the mo she'll pop up on here. She's very good at making me look like the bad one. Long story...


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Thanks hunny, worried at the mo she'll pop up on here. She's very good at making me look like the bad one. Long story...

well we've gotten to know you and know you're not bad so she can screw herself :thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

SnowOwl
:hug:


----------



## Snow Owl

Not bad? Yeh cheers love  Lol

No news from nikki, shall we assume this is good news?

How about a little prediction on when she'll have the LO? What do we know timing wise? Nothing beats a good game!


----------



## LadyBug183

Had an internal today and still not dilated enough for a stretch and sweep :(
Found out from my ultrasound last week that her estimated fetal weight was 6lb9oz. Hoping for a decently sized baby (as I was 8lb10oz and hubby 8lb11oz) !!

Snowowl- :hugs: I really hope you don't get too stressed out. Baby can feel everything mama feels.. Vent to us if you need to!! 

Nikki- still crossing my fingers for good news soon!!!!!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Snow Owl

Right I'm saying she won't need the c-section and will have her little girl at 9am (her local time) :)

Weight guess? Hmm 7lb 3oz :)

So excited!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Snow Owl-well we shall ignore her if she dares try!!!
Oohh Nikki guess -erm I say 7lbs 5oz 11am her time


----------



## MrsHopeful

No I say 8lbs ....I see Nikki said she was close to 8lbs on a prev post......
Aarrgghh I am in bed and I need to get up to eat ggrrr


----------



## Snow Owl

Dont mention food, you'll get me going!! Lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

Sorry hehe....I did get up though-poor hubby must have managed to fall back asleep after I accidently woke him cos he is snoring away hehe


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Balloon is in and I'm having contractions which means its Doig its job! :) will update u in the morning.. They are painful though :(


----------



## MrsHopeful

Oohhhh Nikki - that's exciting!!! No idea what the balloon is-sounds strange but I hope Ella comes really fast & that you can manage the pain


----------



## Chiles

Wishing you the best with your labor and delivery Nikki!!!!! Can't want for your update!!!!


AFM- My doctor appointment went well. My results from my Biophysical ultrasound looked great and she weighs 5 and 1/2 pounds. I thought she would be way bigger than that. I go in for another Bio physical monday And my last OB appointment is tuesday. I also passed my Non stress test, And contractions were 7 mins apart. I am still at 2 cm dialated but my cervix is soft. Baby head is still engaged. etc. blah blah blah. Over all she is doing well and thats all that matters. I hope all is well with everyone!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Chiles-not sure what a bio physical is but glad all went well  so are your interactions regular then? Does that mean that you are in slow labour? Can you feel the contractions? Oohhhh it sounds like you could be next after Nikki?
Awww I feel no signs of arrival being anytime on boo.


----------



## Chiles

Its an ultrasound where they check the baby breathing, heart, movements. measurements, the placenta, etc...just making sure everything is functioning well with her. Yes I have contractions on a regular basis but after today I feel like I am having thme for nothing because I was still at 2cm. I am scheduled for induction on the 14th either ways so I am not going to complain. Its a little over a week away. Who knows, You may be next....i don't think any sign can tell us when these babies will show. So don't get discourage.


----------



## threemakefive

I guess 10 am and 7lbs15oz :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Oooh chiles you def sound like you could be next! :)

Crickey girls its 2am and I'm starving!!!!

Nikki - best of luck sweetheart, when you come back on can you let us know about this balloon? It's not something I've heard of :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Its just a catheter like they would put in ur vagina if u have surgery etc, but instead is placed between babies sac and ur cervix hole...they inflate the balloon with saline and it mimics babies head being pressed on ur cervix so it dilates you... Its working very fast for me..ive already had a bloody show and contractions are every 5 mins, but they are bearable so i may make it to morning when they take it out...at 5 am i should be dilated enough to start the pitocin if needed...it may just jump start labor on its own without pitocin though.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Not ur vagina, i meant ur bladder lol..its called a foley catheter lol


----------



## threemakefive

Yay nikki so excited for ya...

I'll be soon behind.nikki as induction is booked for.Monday :)


----------



## LadyBug183

I'm guessing 8lb5oz born at 7am your time! Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## Jess19

:) good luck nikki! 
I'm guessing 8lbs 2oz at 8:47am 

I have an appointment tomorrow morning. Ill finally have my cervix checked! I'm so excited and nervous to see if I'm progressing! 
Ill up date when I get back home :) I think DH and I are going to lunch tomorrow, it might be our last time out together just the two of us


----------



## MrsHopeful

Chiles-ohh that must be reassuring-the bio check sounds thorough!!
Nikki-The wonders of modern technology!!!! Wow-it's amazing what they can do....eehh she could be here in a matter of hours-wow.
Threemakefive-eehh not long for your induction then-yay.
Jess-so can your cervix start opening without you feeling contractions or is that cos its not your first? Or did you say you were getting some contractions? We don't get internals till we are in labour here so I won't know if I have started dilating....not noticing any Bracxton hicks.....I have a very mild tummyache but i was eating thru the night whoops so could be from that (symptom spotting like TWW hehe).


----------



## MrsHopeful

That's a good point Jess-will go out at the weekend to the cinema I think, last chance for a little while


----------



## Snow Owl

Cinema is a good idea actually, not sure what is in though or if I'd manage to get comfortable! Lol.

Hope your doing ok nikki xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Dee: Lovely Bump!

Chiles: Sounds like you could be first. It's doubtful you'll make it to the 14th. :)

Nikki: Can't wait for your update. :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Just back from the midwife (I have been getting checked weekly for Pre-enclampsia readings)....my blood pressures too high, she re-did it and it was just acceptable at the second reading,my weight has also gone up & they are now classing me as high risk and I can't have a water birth now-I am really gutted-I had my heart set on one :-( she said they will need to monitor me and the baby during labour so I can't have a water birth now :-( 
I feel rather fed up now!! I have my next midwife adapt next week so will have to see how high my blood pressure etc is....my swelling isn't bad and I haven't had headaches or vision problems for weeks......so I was feeling fine till I had my appointment :-(
Need some baby news to cheer me up!!


----------



## Leinzlove

MissHopeful: I'm sorry you can't have the water birth you wanted. :hugs:


----------



## Snow Owl

Oh hunny that's not good, big hugs :(

To cheer you up I have a man dying of the flu next to me, feel free to laugh at me :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Snow: Thats terrible dealing with a man who has the flu. :hugs: However, if my DH had it I'd have to laugh as he's the smart one who didn't get the flu shot. While DD and I did.


----------



## Snow Owl

Ah the joys of the UK he wasn't allied it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Just got my epi! Im in love!... 6cm, 90% effaced!


----------



## Snow Owl

Bah! Raised blood pressure, swollen feet and protein in urine.

Off to maternity for Pre eclampsia testing! What actually is Pre eclampsia and should I be worried?


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey nikki!! How exciting!! 

:hugs: mrs.hopeful so sorry you can't have the water birth you wanted :( 

Snowowl idk much about pre eclampsia, just that you have high blood pressure , sorry I'm not much help

I was wondering the same thing.....can you start to efface or dilate with out baby dropping? Or contractions?
I'm pretty sure baby hasn't dropped. My DS really never did. I had to have a c section because he didn't fit through my pelvic :( wondering if that will happen again


----------



## MrsHopeful

Snow-that's what they think I might have!!! I just escaped the hospital today as she did a second reading which was borderline and as I felt fine I didnt have to go into hospital......hope you are OK!!! Let us know what the hospital say!!! If you do have it, you may get induced. There is no cure so they sometimes induce you or give you a C-section. You and baby will be monitored through labour so no water birth etc for us.......symptoms:- protein in urine, high blood pressure, swelling in hands and face, bad headaches, vision problems...... You may not have all symptoms of course. .It's if it's untreated, it can turn to enclampsia, which can be bad-at our stage of pregnancy they can induce us as we are full-term.....if you get it early you may have to be induced when baby is not ready. They basically have to keep an eye on you to make sure you don't get enclampsia.
If I am going to end up being induced I hope it's soon-not knowing is worse I think. I get checked Tuesday.
Hope your OH is OK.....hubby wouldn't get flu jab (he can get it free due to asthma he has).....but refused....if he gets flu inhavevtold him I am banishing him to stay with his parents till he's better hehe.

Nikki-eek....is it strange knowingbshe's nearly here?


----------



## MrsHopeful

I am still 2/5th engaged-midwife said I may not engage anymore before labour-sometimes the babies don't......I did read that online a Few days go too.
Getting a headache now but don't know if I am I gaining it as I have o look out for headaches.....Pah.


----------



## Snow Owl

They could induce me?? Holy heck!! Lol


----------



## threemakefive

Miss Hopeful...IDK if you have kids yet but let me tell you, often times we feel gutted delivery won't be as we hoped...but I can reassure you, when its all said and done it wont matter :) All that will matter is you have a healthy baby, it really is for the best to be monitored. I too have Pre-E and have been on bedrest for weeks, as much as it sucks I know its for the best. That is why I am being induced which I didn't want as it was more painful for induction than going into labor (I was induced with dd and not with ds) So...keep your chin up as baby will be here soon :)

YaY! Nikki she will be here in no time :)

Snow, keep us posted on all that did they say how high your protein in urine and bp is? Also sorry to hear oh is sick, all my extended family has the flu too EVEN the ones who got the flu shot!


----------



## Snow Owl

In day ward now, my BP has dropped since this morning but they want to do another one in 20 minutes and also waiting on my bloods.

My protein is very high but I've also been diagnosed with a UTI which could be the cause of that. It was the mixture of high BP, swelling and headaches that worried them!

Feral monitor was funny, peanut kept moving so they couldn't track the heartbeat. Hehe.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Threemakefive.....thanks  I feel better now-I was just a bit shocked when I posted earlier-I had it in my head I wanted a medication-free water birth....& had mentally prepared for that, so it was a shock to think I shall have to have a "dry" birth.....obviously as long as baby arrives safe and sound that's the main thing.
I hope they have mobile monitors so I can move around....but I will just go with the flow.
Snow Owl-hey I think we had the feelings we were going to be last on this thread? May not be now hehe. Aww I am glad peanut is well


----------



## Chiles

Come on baby ella!!!!


----------



## Snow Owl

BP has dropped but want to do another round in an hour and wait for bloods to come back :)


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs hopeful....I know here if your induced you can't get up and walk around but if its just labor and bp issues they let you off monitors to walk around so you should get to do that at least :)

Snow glad they are checking it out further and hopefully it works out how you want (Idk if you want to have her today or not lol)


----------



## MrsHopeful

SnowOwl....hope that you are feeling OK!!
Threemakesfive.....when is your induction?


----------



## threemakefive

Monday morning bright and early :) being my third, all the contractions I'm having and dialated to a three I'm hoping it will go quick.and easy :)


----------



## Snow Owl

BP normal now :) still no bloods back tho and need to see doctor before we know what's happening!! :(


----------



## dee11

yay nikki wont be long now snow sorry about your raised bp hun ive been on meds for years for bp well went for scan today jayden is growing ok but theyve got me going to see consultant on tuesday because bump measuring small i cant see what all the fuss is about if scan is saying hes ok xx
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Snow Owl

BP ok, bloods ok, sample ok :) 2 sets of bloods spoilt so they are retesting and need to call in the morning :)

But they think its all ok so I'm home :)


----------



## Jess19

Well.....my cervix is closed and tight :( so looks like I'm going to be prego for a while! 
Prob still be prego on my b day (Jan19th) 
DH and I had a wonderful lunch at Olive Garden, I ate SO much! And enjoyed a nice glass of wine :) DH didn't like me drinking it in public but honestly I really don't care what everyone thinks! Lol 
We also talked about induction. And we both agreed that if I don't go into labor over my birthday wekend then at my apointment on the 18th (Friday) ill asked if I can be induced on Monday (the 21st) its my grandmas b day :) and ill be 4 days past my due date by then
Feels good to have a plan .....somewhat


----------



## jellybeans

glad everyone is ok! Happy 38 weeks ladies :happydance: 2 weeks to go!


----------



## CharlieO

Niki posted on another page that she had Ella! So cute! <3


----------



## Snow Owl

Yay for Nikki!!!!!


----------



## jellybeans

Yay!!!! Our first thread baby!!!


----------



## threemakefive

What did she weigh? I guessed 7lbs 15 oz ..... Can't wait to see a pic :)


----------



## dee11

Congrats nikki can't wait to see pic of ella xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Eeehh not long then three makes five  I hope all goes well.
SnowOwl-that's a relief that hopefully everything's OK!!
Woo hoo Nikki-haven't seen the other thread but congrats on the birth of baby Ella!!!!!
Time is starting to drag-I keep thinking we are at due date already hehe-I forgot we have 2 weeks to go still till EDD


----------



## Snow Owl

Three make five, I think it was 7 15 so I think you win!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

She was 7lb14 oz!!! :) it was very tough but she is too cute!! I'll try to figure out how to post a pic from my iPad tomorrow!! :). Pushed for 1 hr 40 mins.. Had to be snipped to my butt hole.. Very much in pain.. But so totally worth it.!


----------



## Chiles

Congratulations!!!!! Yayayayyyyyyy!!!! Welcome baby Ella!!!! :flower:


----------



## LadyBug183

Wahoooooo!!!! :yipee: congrats Nikki!!!!! Can't wait to see a pic of baby Ella!


----------



## Jess19

Yey !!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!! :happydance: 
Can't wait to see her!!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol well she looks exactly like my avatar picture! Lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Nikki! She is beautiful! :) I hope you can get some rest.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Congrats Nikki


----------



## dee11

i had to be snipped to my butt hole with 1st so i know how sore you must be feeling lol but she ll be totally worth it congrats again cant wait to see her pic xx


----------



## Snow Owl

You'll have to tell us all about the epi and how much it helped :)

I have a very poorly boy at home :( poor guy is completely done in and never seen him suffer like this.


----------



## MrsHopeful

:-( poor Nikki-that sounds painful!!
SnowOwl....I hope your OH feels better soon


----------



## dee11

snow i know what you mean dh is the same its flying round dhs work place and im hoping its gone before jayden comes a long and i hope the other 3 lads dont get it cause they only want there mam :nope: xx


----------



## Snow Owl

He just wants cuddles bless him. Was good practice last night as he spent the night getting up and leaving lights on when he passed back out.
Coughing fits so I gave him his medicine and kept topping up his albos oil on his pillow.

It's really like having a child bless him, but I love him :) xxxx


----------



## Jess19

Nikki hope your feeling better today and got some rest last night 

And snow owl I hope your DH is feelng better as well 

Can't wait to see some pics today!! :happydace: 

I keep having dreams of having Charlotte :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Mr Dee & Mr SnowOwl-:-( poor things-flu is not nice!!
Jess-awww that's cute that you are dreaming of Charlotte 
Nikki-I hope that you are loving being a mommy!! I also can't wait to see a pic of Ella


----------



## jellybeans

theres a piccy of Ella on fb :) on the group...She's gorgeous Nikki...Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## LadyBug183

Post a link jellybeans so we can all see!


----------



## jellybeans

Here's Ella :) :flower: Gorgeous and looks so much like Nikki's 4d scan!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Aawwwww she's so cute


----------



## Snow Owl

Adorable!!! 

The OH isn't much better bless. :( hoping for a better nights sleep tonight!! 

But my mum took pity today and cleaned my kitchen as after yesterday she doesn't let me stand up for more than 10 minutes at a time!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks ladies! Still in hospital til tomorrow :). Thanks for posting that! :). Im gunna go post another one to the jellybeans thread...shes such a cutie ! Enjoying every minute! Not sure how to post on here from ipad im sorry :(

Def got better sleep last night, still swollen though but feeling great !


----------



## jellybeans

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Thanks ladies! Still in hospital til tomorrow :). Thanks for posting that! :). Im gunna go post another one to the jellybeans thread...shes such a cutie ! Enjoying every minute! Not sure how to post on here from ipad im sorry :(
> 
> Def got better sleep last night, still swollen though but feeling great !

Glad you're enjoying it hun xx just saw the other pic on fb talk about cute!! So jealous cant wait to meet my little girl!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So worth the wait and pain ladies!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Nikki-awwww she def is adorable!! Glad you managed to get some sleep!!!
Let's hope this is the start hehe.....sorry TMI-but is anyone else still having lots of BM? It's been a week now, and more discharge for a week or two......
SnowOwl-awww that's nice of your mum


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> Nikki-awwww she def is adorable!! Glad you managed to get some sleep!!!
> Let's hope this is the start hehe.....sorry TMI-but is anyone else still having lots of BM? It's been a week now, and more discharge for a week or two......
> SnowOwl-awww that's nice of your mum

I've definitely had more discharge and bits of plug...haven't really had BM though :/


----------



## Jess19

Aww Nikki she's so so so cute! She looks just like her 3D pic!!


----------



## Jess19

More discharge over here too! But no plug :( figured I wouldn't since I'm not dilating or anything 
I'm getting SO anxious to have my little one now! 2 weeks seem so far away! I don't want to wait any longer :(


----------



## MrsHopeful

No plug has gone that I have noticed......when your plug starts going does that mean that you have started dilating? Aarrgghh I am getting impatient now hehe. The next 4 weeks are going to drag till LO arrives  I feel guilty being so impatient when it's not even my due date yet hehe......

Nikki-


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> No plug has gone that I have noticed......when your plug starts going does that mean that you have started dilating? Aarrgghh I am getting impatient now hehe. The next 4 weeks are going to drag till LO arrives  I feel guilty being so impatient when it's not even my due date yet hehe......
> 
> Nikki-

I have no idea if it means ur dilated lol but I know ive been losing bits here and there for a couple of weeks now and baby only started to engage at 36 weeks so who knows lol :shrug:


----------



## MrsHopeful

Ah well fingers crossed we won't have long to wait to join Nikki in the mommy club


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> Ah well fingers crossed we won't have long to wait to join Nikki in the mommy club

i hope so!! i'm hoping my MW will tell me she's even more engaged on tuesday!


----------



## jellybeans

_my 38 week bump! feel like it's getting smaller_

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130105_191136_zps74d956f5.jpg


----------



## threemakefive

OMG Ella is adorable looks just like the sono she had done!! Wow!! :)

They say this late in the game if you lose parts of your plug it typically means your dialating or thinning out at least :) I have lost 2 big pieces of it this week and am now dialated to a 3 so it must be fairly accurate :)

Jelly you have a cute bump :)

Afm...feeling exceptional today!!! kinda weird but i barely feel preggo besides she is moving a ton and i hit my bump on the cabinet when i make dinner lol I feel really good today tho...maybe because I know I will be in the hospital in 38 hours getting started with my induction :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

My bump looks smaller since it dropped-not sure it that's normal or not....? But maybe that's what's happened to you Jellybean.
After being quiet most of the day I feel that there's a circus in my belly hehe. Hope that means LO is getting impatient & is coming out soon......keeps moving from facing my left to facing my right.
Threemakefive-Oohhhh 38hours is not long-
It feels like LO keeps pressing down hard - not sure if he/she is engaging more? Or if it's just the head moving & gravity making it feel that way?


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs hopeful...those things all sound great...i bet your getting close :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Ladies...

Last day or two I've noticed my boobs have got bigger and my nipples are def darker.

Plus peanut has been quieter today (still plenty of movement but not as much as normal).

This isn't signs is it...?


----------



## MrsHopeful

Oohhhh I hope so!!!
SnowOwl-no idea but my boobs hadn't grown all pregnancy but I said to hubby yest I thought they had grown a little so hopefully  have you packed your at yet? I did mine ages ago but am just adding some last minute additions that I had to get


----------



## Snow Owl

Still not done it! Lol. Need to buy a few things when I go into town on Tuesday :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

You are definately more laid back than me  I had mine mostly done by 28 weeks hehe. Mine is now done bar mobile, iPod purse which I can't put in till last minute-so really, it's done.....maybe I should have left more to do-to ease boredom!


----------



## threemakefive

I'm with Mrs. I have mine and ohs ready and both my kiddos ready...bought my final things today :)


----------



## Jess19

Mrs.Hopeful my boobs have grown the last few days too, and have become super itchy! (I think its from the stretching) 
Also my nipples seem a lot bigger too! Weird! 
DH made a comment the other day and then asked if they were going to start leaking lol 

My bags are packed and ready to go!!! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Nikki: Ella is soooo beautiful! I enjoy seeing her pictures! How exciting that you'll be taking her home tomorrow. :)

Jellybeans: I don't think your bump looks smaller. It's beautiful! :)

For the rest of us... Anyday, I hope it won't be to long.


----------



## MrsHopeful

I keep checking-no leaky boobs yet hehe.....that will be strange when/if that happens hehe.
I just hope we don't forget the hospital bags when we go....think I'll put them & my notes in the carbons ready after my next midwife appt as hopefully (fingers crossed) I won't make me next appt after that


----------



## Leinzlove

Ms Hopeful: I hope I don't have another appt. after my next either. :) My boobs never leaked with DD, and I don't think they will this time either. Some women have leaky boobs in the second trimester. It's strange how some do, some don't.


----------



## Snow Owl

I had one night of leaky boobs about a month ago, but nothing since :)

I really need to get my bag sorted but I'm not going into town at the weekend and the kids are off on Monday!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Leinzlove -they have just started growing but even then it's just a little-so I don't think I will get leaking before birth now?
Snow-eeehhh what are you like hehe. If you lived nearby I'd come pack it for you hehe....I understand you not wanting to shop at a weekend-I hate busy shops-up yeah it should be quiet mon with the kids back to school


----------



## Snow Owl

The kids go back Tuesday so I've decided to wait until then :) primark shouldn't be suicidal


----------



## dee11

ive got jaydens stuff all sorted but non of my stuff is in the case i should really get it done lol my boobs are just super itchy at the moment hubby keeps looking at me and asking if i want a hand hehe wont be long now will it girls xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> ive got jaydens stuff all sorted but non of my stuff is in the case i should really get it done lol my boobs are just super itchy at the moment hubby keeps looking at me and asking if i want a hand hehe wont be long now will it girls xx

my boobs are super itchy too! But that's coz i think i've got PUPPP or whatever it's called :cry: need to get this baby out now i don't want an induction don't know why the thought of one scares me :/


----------



## dee11

jellybeans said:


> dee11 said:
> 
> 
> ive got jaydens stuff all sorted but non of my stuff is in the case i should really get it done lol my boobs are just super itchy at the moment hubby keeps looking at me and asking if i want a hand hehe wont be long now will it girls xx
> 
> my boobs are super itchy too! But that's coz i think i've got PUPPP or whatever it's called :cry: need to get this baby out now i don't want an induction don't know why the thought of one scares me :/Click to expand...

lol im glad im not the only one who has them ive never had an induction so i dont know what its like but im sure you ll go into labour on your own and everything will be fine :hugs: xx


----------



## Leinzlove

My boobs have been hurting... Really excited about my Appt. tomorrow. I really want to know what the Dr. is going to say. I wonder if I'll be scheduled an induction for next week.

Dee: I was induced with DD, and it was perfect. Not all inductions are bad.

Snow: Oh no, I hope you have time to get your bag packed before labor. I've had mine packed for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Snow Owl

Dearest peanut: PLEASE get out of my ribcage as mummy is hurting lots!!!! Your meant to be dropping now and getting lower making it easier for mummy, but your not!!!!

Every time you move you really hurt mummy and earlier you completey took my breath away and that hurt even more!!!

Love you, mummy!


----------



## jellybeans

omg think i've sprung a leak i went to the bathroom and my pantyliner was wet! Sorry if tmi...haven't had any cramps or anything though so i'm just keeping an eye on it to see if anymore comes out...got my fingers crossed that it may have been though!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Oooh jelly! Could be!!!

I notice mine appears damp sometimes but it's def just discharge for me!


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Oooh jelly! Could be!!!
> 
> I notice mine appears damp sometimes but it's def just discharge for me!

yeah im wondering if that's what it was...as i haven't felt anything :cry: got really excited too!


----------



## Snow Owl

I hate to ask but did you feel it? Lol


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> I hate to ask but did you feel it? Lol

i felt something but i just thought it was cm coming out coz sometimes i can feel that...but nothings happened anymore...boooo baby getting mummy excited!


----------



## Snow Owl

I've been known (when I was very damp the other day!) to touch the panty liner (sorry so disgusting I know!!) and check it was CM and not water....


----------



## Chiles

Congrats nikki she is beautiful!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry havnt said much ladies.. We got home from the hospital today...ella is a little jaundiced but shes going to be ok. Were gunna check her levels again in two days... 

Shes such a doll, im just having a hard time dealing with the birth and becoming a new mommy all at once,, baby blues i guess :( just kinda hit me today...

Hope u all get ur bundles soon, ive been reading :)


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
Aww nikki I hope you get all setteled in at home and adjust. Its such a big change
:happydance: yey for being home! 

Jellybeans hope its the start of something ! 

I've been having BHs all day (they are getting pretty strong now) but they are not progressing into anything :(
I know I prob won't go into labor anytime soon (by contractions) just have a feeling
I think the only way this baby is coming is if my water breaks and the odds of that are very very low (from what I've heard) but my water broke with DS so I'm really really hoping it happens again
But then again.....it prob won't :( 
Right now would be so great! 
The house is clean, all the laundry is done, my legs are shaved and nails done :) 
Everyones bags are packed
And Its the begining of the week! I would like to be in the hospital in the beginng of the week this way when I go home it will be closer to the weekend and DH will be home with me :)
But.....she won't come when its convienent for me lol


----------



## Chiles

Nikki- I think that's normal...once you get your routine going it will be okay. I think I probably end up feeling like that myself once it's over. Hope everything start feeling normal for u soon.

Jess- I swear you took the words out my mouth....it would be very nice to have her come when we are ready. My home rarely needs cleaning but I don't want any laundry or dirty dishes in the sink. Beds made and etc. Good thing is if she waits until my induction then I can have my house cleaned the way I want to this weekend....one week to go for me! I am excited


----------



## Chiles

Nikki- I think that's normal...once you get your routine going it will be okay. I think I probably end up feeling like that myself once it's over. Hope everything start feeling normal for u soon.

Jess- I swear you took the words out my mouth....it would be very nice to have her come when we are ready. My home rarely needs cleaning but I don't want any laundry or dirty dishes in the sink. Beds made and etc. Good thing is if she waits until my induction then I can have my house cleaned the way I want to this weekend....one week to go for me! I am excited


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hugs Nikki-what a massive adjustment in your life.....such a big change is boun to create an emotional response.....I am sure in a day or two you will feel more settled 
Is it today threemakefive has her induction? Looks like she will be next?
Jelly/Snow-I was feeling a bit wet yest.....I hope I am not weeping myself slightly hehe....think it's just extra discharge....i dont think I am leaking waters but will keep an eye on it....the joys of pregnancy hehe.
Jess-I was hoping LO would come at the weekend so DH would be home....if I do go into labour when he is at work I don't know at what stage to call him......as some people have ages and ages before they need to go to hospital. On one hand-I probably won't want to be alone, on the other, I won't want him wasting a half days leave if the baby doesn't come that day? Iykwim? Guess I will see how I feel at the time.....i have too much time to over think things.


----------



## threemakefive

Yes Mrs....my big day starts in 4 hours and I can't sleep lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

I'm not surprised  exciting!!! I hope your LO decides to come quick :) best wishes.


----------



## Snow Owl

Hi three makes five, have they given you a plan? Or is it just induction today?


----------



## LadyBug183

Good luck threemakesfive!! :flower: 
I'll be thinking of you and checking for updates!

I must say I am starting to get real jealous of the January babies arriving now! I can't wait for my turn!!!!! Come out LO!!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Reading some of the other topics I've realised I really need to get ready.... Lol. 

So am hitting the shops today for hospital bag items :) and this weeks target is to have the house ready, just in case he's a week early :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Yay Snow Owl-enjoy shopping  hope your OH is feeling better!
Ladybug-me too......hurry up baby-mommy wants to meet you


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks ladies....I go in at 630am and start pitocin as my cervix is 3cm and 70% effaced :) with my first induction took 12 hrs and I wasnt dialated at all when we started... so hoping it goes a bit quicker :) will update once I get started!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

12 hours to kickstart labour or a 12 hour labour? Just wondering in case I get induced (I know nothing about inductions).


----------



## Snow Owl

Pah terrible day at the shops!!

Turns out primark get rid of 90% of their nightwear after christmas!

Got some PJs and a dressing gown but I'm not overly 'thrilled' with them :(


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Pah terrible day at the shops!!
> 
> Turns out primark get rid of 90% of their nightwear after christmas!
> 
> Got some PJs and a dressing gown but I'm not overly 'thrilled' with them :(

that sucks normally primarks nightwear is so nice and uber comfy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/2days_zps97ec8110.jpg

My little chunky monkey! :)

Today so far is a much better day, I plan on writing my birth story later and will attach it so all you ladies can prepare yourself lol..

I finally got up and was able to feed her and change her and give her a sponge bath last night so it was nice and I felt more like a mommy. It really improved my mood. I def have to say it is all getting a bit easier, and I am just enjoying every minute of it !


----------



## Jess19

Ella is so adorable!!!! :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Awwww she's so cute!!!


----------



## dee11

awwww how cute is ella im looking forward to reading your birth story nikki xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Threemakefive: Eeek so exciting! :) Can't wait to see pics!

Nikki: Ella is so beautiful! I love seeing her face everywhere. :)

AFM: I'm scheduled for induction next Monday Jan. 14 @ 4pm (US Eastern). So, baby will be here that night or the next day. I have to be there at 3:15pm to set up my room. I'm so excited!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Wow-not long Leinzlove 
I am not feeling great today.....bad back, feeling a bit sick (maybe from the back pain)?....feeling so uncomfortable.....I posted earlier that I had really bad back spasms sporadically for the past week or so...the pain is so bad I can't move when I get it.....but it's at the top of my back...does anyon else get this?


----------



## Snow Owl

Hmmmmm. Down the pub catching up with girly mates and suddenly decided I REALLY want to pack my hospital bag when I get home.

Jesus, this better not be my version of nesting!


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs it was 12 hour total last time. 

Water broke...update more later :)


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey!!! How exciting


----------



## jellybeans

oooo yay threemakefive look forward to the updates :thumbup:

atm for me nothing seems to be happening apart from i'm getting crazy pressure down below!! feels like bubba is going to fall out! just bouncing on my ball to see if i can engage her more before tomorrows MW appointment :haha: i know i'm cheeky!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ellas Birth Story!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...plicated-birth-but-so-worth.html#post24528457


----------



## Leinzlove

Threemakefive: Yay for Waters going! Won't be long. :)

MrsHopeful: I also get the back spasms. Mine are right where my bottom bra line is. I looked it up and there is a muscle there. I sit with a heating pad on it. (Or maybe I'm feeling something different.)

Nikki: Love Ella's story! I'm so glad she's here! :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Ooohhh exciting Threemakesfive...... 
Leinzlove-I have had a hot water bottle on it for hours and it's just uncomfortable now.....mine is higher up & some days I get it, others I don't.....it's just so scary when I can't move.
I have just had a nap but am feeling sick so am going to go back to bed-I can't wait to read Ellas birth story & catch up on ThreemakesFives's news tomorrow.
SnowOwl-hehe...that's good...get it packed missy


----------



## Snow Owl

Def feeling more uncomfortable and 'pressure' today. Had chiropractor this morning and he said he'd played with my hips so it could help with the engaging!

I think we need some guesses for 3make5! :)

I'll go with 3am GMT (as I dont know what her local time is...) and 7lb 10oz :D


----------



## jellybeans

i say 7am and 8lb 2oz lol but im rubbish with guessing stuff lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

I guess 5am 7lbs 2oz :)
I am feeling loads better now-felt really sick earlier-but hunky dory now....


----------



## Jess19

I'm guess 6:35am, 7lbs 6oz :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm guessing baby is already here. :)


----------



## threemakefive

She is perfect :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats hun! I was right! :wohoo: When you get some rest, I'd like all of your details.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Contrast threemakefive


----------



## Snow Owl

Congratulations!!

2 down and how many to go?
Mrs H, me, CharlieO, Leinzlove, Jess and Jelly?

I know I've forgotten some people! (Apologies!) 

Asking again is anyone team yellow other than me and mrs H? xx


----------



## Smileyx

Sorry havent been on in a while hope everybody is good and excited about nearing the end FINALLY!!!
MASSIVE Congrats to threemakefive and Nikki :)
Currently in bits and hoping to go any moment can barely walk with the stinging feeling up my vaj jay jay :( feel like its never gonna be over!!


----------



## CharlieO

Congrats on arrival no 2!

We've got a c-section planned on the 15th, unless he decides to make an early arrival or he turned without me noticing - our date is pretty set. A week today bump will be here! Ahhhhhh! :wacko:


----------



## Leinzlove

Smiley: Hope it happens for you soon.

Snow: Not team yellow here! Do you have any thoughts on what gender you are carrying?

CharlieO: I'm with you! Scheduled induction for Jan. 14. Depending on how it goes, our babies could be born on the same day. :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Right, finally sorting my hospital bag!

I have...
Me:

PJs
Dressing Gown
Wash Bag
Cheap Underwear
Socks
Maternity Towels
Breast Pads
Going home top (will wear jeans in)

Baby:
Nappies
Wipes
2 x hats
3 x short vest
3 x long sleeve sleep suit
Going home outfit
Blanket

(Not got a huge amount of baby clothes as were team yellow and OH will want to buy some pink / blue once they arrive)

Also think we'll take...
Snacks
Drinks
Camera + charger
Kindle + charger
Phone + charger + headphones
T shirt to labour in ( can I ask for a gown?)
Comfy vest tops
Slippers

Have I missed anything obvious? I should only be in for 24 hours but if I stay longer ill make OH bring stuff in.


----------



## CharlieO

Snow Owl said:


> Right, finally sorting my hospital bag!
> 
> I have...
> Me:
> 
> PJs
> Dressing Gown
> Wash Bag
> Cheap Underwear
> Socks
> Maternity Towels
> Breast Pads
> Going home top (will wear jeans in)
> 
> Baby:
> Nappies
> Wipes
> 2 x hats
> 3 x short vest
> 3 x long sleeve sleep suit
> Going home outfit
> Blanket
> 
> (Not got a huge amount of baby clothes as were team yellow and OH will want to buy some pink / blue once they arrive)
> 
> Also think we'll take...
> Snacks
> Drinks
> Camera + charger
> Kindle + charger
> Phone + charger + headphones
> T shirt to labour in ( can I ask for a gown?)
> Comfy vest tops
> Slippers
> 
> Have I missed anything obvious? I should only be in for 24 hours but if I stay longer ill make OH bring stuff in.

Vaseline for babys bottom - they say the first poo is very sticky, so its worth putting vaseline on its bum when you first put the nappy on - helps with the first change!

Also a lot of people say lip balm - esp if you plan to use gas and air. x


----------



## jellybeans

hey girls back from my midwife appointment...bit gutted no induction date for me :( next appointment is on the 22nd 3 days after my due date...bubba is 3/5th engaged! MW reckons she won't engage anymore until labour...heart beat was 136...fundal height was 38cm and my BP was 100/60...maybe that's why i didn't get an induction date because im measuring on time....i hope i go soon don't want anymore MW appointments!! I do have to go for a blood test tomorrow though to check my liver function to make sure this rash i have isn't cholestasis...the only thing that worried me is i suggested to my MW that could it be PUPPP and she had no idea what the hell it was :shrug: that makes me trust her so much more...NOT! 

Congrats on baby threemakefive!! Can't wait for the update :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats 3make5!!!!! Cant wait to hear anout everything :)


----------



## Jess19

Congrats 3makes5!!! 
Can't wait to see some pictures!!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Oh Jelly :( I'm sure you'll be ok, honest :)

Big hugs tho!


----------



## Snow Owl

Right trying to make a full list of us girlies....

Nikki: Gave birth to a beautiful girl Ella on January 4th - 7lb 14

ThreeMakesFive: Gave birth to a beautifull girl on January 7th - 7lb 7


Leinzlove : Team PINK due 20th January - Induction booked for January 14th

CharlieO : Team BLUE due January 18th - C Section booked for January 15th

MrsHopeful : Team YELLOW due January 17th

Jess : Team PINK due January 17th

SnowOwl : Team YELLOW due January 18th

Chiles : Team PINK due January 18th

Smiley : Team BLUE due January 18th

JellyBeans : Team PINK due January 19th

LadyBug : Team PINK due January 19th

Dee : Team BLUE due January 19th

If I've missed anyone or got any details wrong let me know and ill update :)


----------



## LadyBug183

You missed me :(


----------



## Snow Owl

I'm sorry Hun :( I know I've missed a few :( will go back through further now :)

Just spotted this is a very pink thread!!


----------



## Jess19

It is a vey pink thread! 
Even the other Jan threads seem to be mostly pink :) 
Its the month for girls!


----------



## Snow Owl

Me and MrsH need to bring some blue to it! 

So unless one of us goes for a surprise then leinzlove and CharlieO are in competition for who's next! 

Good few days before any news, or will someone surprise us? :)


----------



## jellybeans

i hope im the one to surprise everyone lol


----------



## MrsHopeful

Anyone else NOT noticed any braxton hicks-3 midwives asked me today if I was getting them but I havent noticed any.
4/5th engaged now......
Jellybeans-I was sent to hospital today for pre-enclampsia, as I had protein & high BP again.... but they are doing a liver function test for me too-I never mentioned itching so not too sure what that's for? They said my platelets are low....I hope yours comes back good!
I half expected to be induced today but got sent home eventually....getting checked twice a week now though. Am hoping LO decides to come very soon so I can escape induction.... 
Snow-At my antenatal it was nearly all baby girls too  maybe that means the team yellows are all boys? 
Jelly-in my area we can have a sweep at 40 & at 41 weeks then induction at 42-but I know it seems to differ depending where you live.


----------



## Snow Owl

Well we both said we thought we'd have boys!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Yeah


----------



## LadyBug183

MrsH and Snow, we should start a tally of votes for your gender!

I think Mrs.H is going to be pink :pink:
And Snow will be blue :blue:


Also let you gals know Beccaboop (who is in our thread) is having contractions and hopefully headed to labour! Guess she's next ;)


----------



## Snow Owl

38 weeks and 5 day bump : 

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/E75B24D2-F026-48F7-9D99-32D56F97C346-2792-0000026621141F19_zpsef99c27f.jpg


----------



## Jess19

My guess is both boys :)
Cute bump snow :)
Oh I hope she is doing ok and baby is here quick and easy for her :)

I went to labor and delivery last night because baby was freaking me out a little. 
She was kicking and rolling and shaking SO much. I mean like violently moving around in there. And not just her normal 10-15 minutes of activity. It went on for an hour at home andthen another hour at labor and delivery. The nurses were even like "oh my goodness" 
It was actually kinda painfull :( all her movements were giving me contractions. 
Her heart rate was fine and the contractins weren't regular so they sent me home after an hour of monitoring. 
I was just so worried she was wrapped up in her cord or something :( like she was struggling to "break free" 
Id rather be safe than sorry, ya know
So glad all is ok :) she's moving around this moring and I have a drs appointment at 1145


----------



## Snow Owl

Glad all is ok Hun :)


----------



## jellybeans

the itching is for something called "obstetric cholestasis" basically says this on google....

obstetric cholestasis is a build-up of bile acids in the bloodstream causes a persistent itch in the last third of pregnancy. There may be a small increased risk of complications of pregnancy associated with this condition.

Fingers crossed i don't have this because i read there is an increase in stillborns with this condition :( and they would want to induce me if i have it too!


----------



## Snow Owl

Grrrrrrrrrr

'She' is trying to bait me into snapping again. Pathetic little stalker and even more annoying that its all lies!

Will remain calm, will remain calm....

:(


----------



## MrsHopeful

Oohhhh like the tally idea 
Snow owl 3 for boy as she thinks boy
Me-1 for girl, 2 for boy
Beccaboop-oohhhh that's exciting yay-fingers crossed
Sorry Jelly , I knew you were having the test for ob col (can't spell it)-I meant I mustnt be having it for that as I nev mentioned itching.
Jess-mine didn't move the other day so I had gone to L&D for a check-all was well-must have been having a lazy day but monitor woke him/her up :) glad she is OK-& that doctors appointment went well  these babies like to worry their mummy's 
Snow.......don't let her get you stressed! Easier said than done but slow deep relaxing breaths is good


----------



## CharlieO

my bp is back up :( back to hospital tomorrow I go. *sigh*


----------



## Smileyx

Ok so had my hospital appointment today and I am 3/5ths engaged and tey said if nothing happens between now and next Wednesday when I'm due to go back in they are going to do a sweep to get him going and I thought they ony done that if you were overdue?! Anyway not gonna complain and am gonna pray Ill go before then!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Ladies, no real movements today. You remember when you were first feeling movements and it was 'was that me or baby' I've had that all day.

Should I be worried?


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Ladies, no real movements today. You remember when you were first feeling movements and it was 'was that me or baby' I've had that all day.
> 
> Should I be worried?

if your worried contact MW hun xx 

i can't comment on this as my little lady is still rolling and kicking like crazy so much so it hurts :(


----------



## jellybeans

CharlieO said:


> my bp is back up :( back to hospital tomorrow I go. *sigh*

hope everything is ok hun! :flower:


----------



## Snow Owl

But more tonight after OH played bump smash mouth (yes that's peanuts favourite, lol). 

I think he's getting quieter though. Anyone else had this?


----------



## MrsHopeful

Snow Owl....yes-I went to L&D due to hardly any movements that day-they did a heartbeat trace & checked heartbeat for an hour....day after baby was moving loads-it's quiet again today ggrrr....it's so worriying when you get barely any movements-maybe go get a trace-i was crying with worry so it's so reassuring-the beeping monitor must have woken him/her up as I got movements as soon as the monitor started. Midwife said try a glass of cold water to try & get movement-if that doesn't work I I wasn't to think I was bothering-I should get checked out. I am going to try some water now as haven't noticed a movement since lunchtime.
CharlieO-I hope all is well!!
Smiley-that's good-I have been offered one on my due date-I suppose you will only be a couple of days earlier than due date so that might be why? 
Snow-does your last comment mean you got more movement? Just read that last one......if you are worried-ring L&D......I wasn't sure whether to but was so glad I did as the trace re-assured me so much!! But yes mine is moving less now.....I Hope it comes soon as I don't like all this worry at the end!!


----------



## Snow Owl

It's picked up this evening! Think its a mixture of daddy's voice and music, lol. I do feel happier now, thank you all :)

I've got midwife on Friday, hope I don't get sent to hospital again. Got a hair appointment after as out that night!! Lol.

Priorities eh?


----------



## MrsHopeful

Mines started moving as I've just eaten yay 
Glad yours has too Snow.....I have midwife fri too for my BP urine check.....I hope I don't get sent to hosp again but have a feeling I will. I can't believe it's still over a week till our due dates hehe.....seems like we are overdue to me!!!


----------



## Smileyx

MrsHopeful said:


> Snow Owl....yes-I went to L&D due to hardly any movements that day-they did a heartbeat trace & checked heartbeat for an hour....day after baby was moving loads-it's quiet again today ggrrr....it's so worriying when you get barely any movements-maybe go get a trace-i was crying with worry so it's so reassuring-the beeping monitor must have woken him/her up as I got movements as soon as the monitor started. Midwife said try a glass of cold water to try & get movement-if that doesn't work I I wasn't to think I was bothering-I should get checked out. I am going to try some water now as haven't noticed a movement since lunchtime.
> CharlieO-I hope all is well!!
> Smiley-that's good-I have been offered one on my due date-I suppose you will only be a couple of days earlier than due date so that might be why?
> Snow-does your last comment mean you got more movement? Just read that last one......if you are worried-ring L&D......I wasn't sure whether to but was so glad I did as the trace re-assured me so much!! But yes mine is moving less now.....I Hope it comes soon as I don't like all this worry at the end!!

Yep that could be it I suppose instead of getting me to come in again one or two days later! Do u know anything about sweeps and their effectiveness?


----------



## MrsHopeful

I don't really know much-midwife said it wouldn't hurt but I don't know much about them......the hospital was meant to book mine but I think they forgot as they never mentioned it when they discharged me & I had forgotten to ask them.....will make sure it eats booked fri as I am seeing a midwife then


----------



## LadyBug183

CharlieO- I hope everything's ok :flower:

Snow owl- I was having barely any movement yesterday, I tried everything (sweets, ice, poking, rolling, laying down, etc.. Nothing) just as I was getting ready to go to hosp my husband said "lay down, I'm going to read her a story"... Well his voice did it. She started dancing and kicking... Then kept going all night. :cloud9: it's amazing how they can pick up on their daddies voice

SmileyX- re: sweeps. I just had my dr appt and I am 1cm dilated, so she was able to do a stretch and sweep of the membranes. There was a little blood, which is a good sign. My dr said there is a 50/50 chance I'll go into labour within 48hrs. 
I have another sweep booked for next Tuesday. And if that is ineffective, I will be induced Jan23rd. 

Going to be DTD :sex: all night!! Cross your fingers girls!!! :)


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> CharlieO- I hope everything's ok :flower:
> 
> Snow owl- I was having barely any movement yesterday, I tried everything (sweets, ice, poking, rolling, laying down, etc.. Nothing) just as I was getting ready to go to hosp my husband said "lay down, I'm going to read her a story"... Well his voice did it. She started dancing and kicking... Then kept going all night. :cloud9: it's amazing how they can pick up on their daddies voice
> 
> SmileyX- re: sweeps. I just had my dr appt and I am 1cm dilated, so she was able to do a stretch and sweep of the membranes. There was a little blood, which is a good sign. My dr said there is a 50/50 chance I'll go into labour within 48hrs.
> I have another sweep booked for next Tuesday. And if that is ineffective, I will be induced Jan23rd.
> 
> Going to be DTD :sex: all night!! Cross your fingers girls!!! :)

fingers crossed hun :flower:


----------



## Snow Owl

Good luck lady bug! Think ill be last lady standing here to be honest! 

I do love how they know daddy's voice. It's been the biggest trigger this whole pregnancy! So weird, lol.


----------



## Jess19

I think ill be the last one standing lol :)
Went and saw the dr today and cervix is still high and tightly closed and thick :(
She said no induction unless I dilate to at least one :( and I don't see that happening at all
I'm going back in on Monday morning and if I'm still no prgressing then were going to talk about scheduling a c section for later next week. If they can fit me in (I hope so) 
I'll have the best birthday present ever!!! 
If I don't dilate then I'm looking at a c section anyways. There's no point in waiting weeks past my due date to just have a c section anyways


----------



## Snow Owl

At least thats next week Jess! I won't even get offered an induction unless I go 12 days over!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Ladybug-fingers crossed!! Did it hurt? In two minds whether to get one or not hrhe.
Jess-awww shame you haven't started dilating...... I don't know much about induction but do you have to of started dilating to be induced?
I wonder if I have started dilating or effacing.....I am curious to know.
Hurry up little one!! I feel no feelings of labour being close-Pah!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

It's 14 days over here (obv I may go earlier due to probs but normally 14 days over is our induction)......I will be gutted if I am still waiting in 3 weeks plus! It seems forever away!


----------



## Jess19

Aww :hugs: that sucks snow! :( what an awfull rule

Mrs.hopeful yes you have to start dilating in order for them to start induction :( so if I'm not at least dilated to 1 on Monday than that won't be an option for me.
I could wait to see if I start to dilate from Monday on.....but we don't know IF or when that will happen. 
I could wait weeks past my due date but if I don't go into labor and don't dilate then ill have to have a c section 
So I'm starting to think next week mght be a good option, ya know


----------



## MrsHopeful

Jess-I didn't know that! So even in a induction date is planned it may have to be delayed-:-(


----------



## MrsHopeful

Euugghh I could have a Feb baby-my induction will be 1st Feb unless medical reasons bring it forward......hurry hurry hurry LO


----------



## Snow Owl

Mrs H - Check with your hospital, 12 days down here and they'll induce :)

Not sure when they start sweeping though!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Yeah-they told me 14 days over is the induction in my area. At my 38 week appt she offered me a sweep at 40weeks....there is another at 41weeks if I need it too 
It's different in different regions though. I hope that I am a January Jellybean hehe.....


----------



## LadyBug183

Mrs.H the sweep didn't really hurt, just more uncomfortable than anything.. a few fingers up the crotch is bound to do that


----------



## MrsHopeful

Well if I am still waiting at 40weeks I think I'll give it a try


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrs. Hopeful: I was induced at 39+1 with DD and I was tight and closed. My Dr. only does inductions before 41 weeks if there is a medical reason. I had hypertension. It's sweeps that can't be done without dilation, I think. I can't have sweeps because of Group B. I sure hope you don't have a February Love Bug... :hugs:

Jess: Maybe you won't need a section. I'd of expected you to have some cervical changes, though. And if you do need a section... That would make an awesome birthday present. Bring on next week!

Ladybug: Sounds promising... I heard sweeps are likely to send you into labor 1-2 days after they are done. I sure hope you aren't going to Jan. 23.

Snow: I sure hope labor starts soon for you. 12 days over is terrifying! Not to worry though, I think every woman thinks they'll go over. :hugs:


----------



## juliapage

Looks like we're all getting a bit closer now :) I'm 7 days away from my due date today and I had my first couple of painful BH last night, yay! I woke up 2 or 3 times with the pain. Never thought I'd smile at something that hurts but I see it as a good sign. I also kept dreaming that I was leaving puddles of broken waters behind - a bit silly, but no harm in some positive visualisation!! 
GL with the sweeps, girls, and here's hoping a few more of us get moving over the next few days.


----------



## Leinzlove

juliapage: Yay, I hope its the start of labor. :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Leinzlove.....I'm prob just being pessimistic......just feel normal (was having twinges last week but none now). Ah well I shall see what happens at sweep appt  fingers crossed I won't make appointment.
Am sure bump seems higher yest & today....hope I'm not going backwards haha.
Fingers crossed JuliaPage.
I feel in limbo-like I can't make too many plans just in case-but if I go over EDD I will be bored if I turn down social things now lol.....


----------



## Leinzlove

MrsHopeful: I'd make the plans anyways just let them know you may not be there. It's the best reason of why you may have to cancel. Things can happen quickly even if you don't feel like today is the day. 

I don't know why but we all feel we are going to go overdue. I knew it was a good possibility that my Dr. would want to induce. But, I still had doubts that he actually would. I still felt like I'd go overdue. Even with having some small cervical progress and babys measurements ranging from Jan. 16 to Jan. 20.

I keep counting down the days and the women in my family keep reminding me of "Or Before." Truthfully, I had more BH etc. from 35-37 weeks than I do now. BD would send me into BH for hours. Now after BD last night, I haven't even had one BH.


----------



## dee11

congrats 3makes5 been a few days since ive been on been really poorly with a stinking cold which i normally cope ok with but its all in my head and eye area so havent been able to get on to check everyones progress through the pain still not great but at least im better than i have been xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Yeah-I guess it's better to have things to pass the time etc....& to look forward to. 
Get well soon Dee!


----------



## Jess19

One more week :happydance: come on Charlotte!!!!


----------



## Jess19

Dee I hope you get better soon :hugs:


----------



## Snow Owl

Happy 39 weeks Jess! :)

Been feeling crampy today and baby is pushing down (needing the loo - both ways- quite a bit) so maybe he's finally engaging! :)

Midwife tomorrow so will find out :)


----------



## Jess19

Oh maybe she is snow, def sounds like it!! :happydance:


----------



## Snow Owl

I know engaging means very little tho! Lol.

Peanut is currently squirming and making my bump very tight and I can see little bumps! Lol


----------



## CharlieO

back from hospital, bp still up, now have protein in my urine and a headache, bump was moving allllll over the place, kept kicking at the sensor that was measuring his heart rate! he's fine and my bloodwork was fine so back home, got to go back on saturday and monday to get checked again and then bump is arriving on tuesday. I am so ready to not worry about how my bp is affecting bump!

Fingers crossed these babies aren't too stubborn and they start arriving soon! I think we're all ready to hold them! xx


----------



## Jess19

Lol I keep joking that my little girl its stubborn like her mamma :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Oohhhh sounds like he/she's engaging Snow  let us know after your midwife appt!
CharlieO-I hope your symptoms ont worsen & that you are OK-so are you being induced tues for this or we're you beaning induced tues anyway?
Jess-I feel this LO is stubborn like me too hehe.
Got my BP & urine check tomorrow........
I have no twinges......loose stools have become the opposite Pah......sprinkling labour dust over everyone


----------



## Snow Owl

Charlie hope your ok :)

MrsH what time you heading down?

Is tiredness a sign of impending labour? Lol. Just had a LOVELY 2 hour nap. Just can't do anything without almost falling asleep!


----------



## jellybeans

i am not impressed with my midwife at all!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

i text her this morning to see if the results are back for my liver blood test and there was nothing....she then called the house while i was out and discussed my situation with my MIL without even asking who she was so my MIL could of been anybody and she was discussing my pregnancy with her! She also said that when i go into labour i'm not to call an ambulance to take me to the hospital because they aren't a taxi service and they would charge me for the ride....but yet if i was pissed out my tree or high as a kite on drugs the ambulance would take me to A&E no problem....

URRRRGH the NHS are doing my fricking head in i've had that many problems with them i'm actually considering not having any more children after Katy as i don't want to deal with them anymore!! 

Sorry for the rant ladies but had to tell someone how i feel! 

And happy 39 weeks Jess :flower:

I'm just about ready to meet my LO now so i can get away from the bloody NHS finally!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Snow Owl-10am.....
Jellybeans...I am surprised she discussed you with MIL-a bit naughty as what if you didn't want MIL to know? I haven't heard back yet-when was your blood taken? I forgot to ask how long I would take.....I just realised I never Gotham my tel number (but it may be on an NHS system?) so i Don't know whether it means results were fine, or if I need to call the hospital?
Why would they think you would call an ambulance? Had MIL said that? Seems a bit of a Random thing to say off the cuff.


----------



## CharlieO

MrsHopeful said:


> Oohhhh sounds like he/she's engaging Snow  let us know after your midwife appt!
> CharlieO-I hope your symptoms ont worsen & that you are OK-so are you being induced tues for this or we're you beaning induced tues anyway?
> Jess-I feel this LO is stubborn like me too hehe.
> Got my BP & urine check tomorrow........
> I have no twinges......loose stools have become the opposite Pah......sprinkling labour dust over everyone

I'm actually having a c-section as he's stubbornly staying breech! it's been booked for nearly 2 weeks now, but the bp issues have re-appeared so they're keeping a close eye on me till tues. Just glad i dont have to stay in hospital!


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> Snow Owl-10am.....
> Jellybeans...I am surprised she discussed you with MIL-a bit naughty as what if you didn't want MIL to know? I haven't heard back yet-when was your blood taken? I forgot to ask how long I would take.....I just realised I never Gotham my tel number (but it may be on an NHS system?) so i Don't know whether it means results were fine, or if I need to call the hospital?
> Why would they think you would call an ambulance? Had MIL said that? Seems a bit of a Random thing to say off the cuff.

my MIL mentioned labour so thats where that came from lol...n yeah it annoyed me she discussed it with my MIL she could of been anyone my MIL didnt even tell the mw she was my MIL the whole conversation...i had my bloods done yesterday morning and was told they'd be in by the afternoon or this morning at the latest...if i dont hear about my bloods by 2pm tomorrow il phone the hospital blood department myself to chase them up coz this is a serious condition to have and im not sleeping well at all from worrying about it!


----------



## CharlieO

MrsHopeful said:


> Snow Owl-10am.....
> Jellybeans...I am surprised she discussed you with MIL-a bit naughty as what if you didn't want MIL to know? I haven't heard back yet-when was your blood taken? I forgot to ask how long I would take.....I just realised I never Gotham my tel number (but it may be on an NHS system?) so i Don't know whether it means results were fine, or if I need to call the hospital?
> Why would they think you would call an ambulance? Had MIL said that? Seems a bit of a Random thing to say off the cuff.

have a look at your notes, do they have stickers with your name address and patient no? mine do, and my phone details are listed too....

Agree it was awful she spoke about your personal medical stuff Jellybeans - not on!


----------



## threemakefive

Sorry Ive been MIA got my laptop up and working so i could upload...here is my little girl :) 

Hope you ladies are holding strong...babies shall be arriving soon!! :)


----------



## dee11

3make5 your little girl is adorable congrats again jelly i cant believe she would do that and im sorry you have to wait for your results charlieo sorry your bp is acting up hope it sorts itself out oh and jes happy 39 weeks xx


----------



## Jess19

Aww she is absolutely adorable!!! :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Ehh i thought thry had patient confidentiality things-naughty!! Oh it still seems strange unless mil said should you ring sn ambulsnce..... I know thay wont take pregnant people round here in ambulance unless babies coming out at that time sort of thing. Can MIL or anyone give you a lift to hospital when time comes? 
Hospital said thry'd ring me if I had bad liver function results....now I've thought about it I should have asked for a call either way in case they don't have my number-they were meant to book my sweep & didn't mention it so I'll ask midwife to call them tomorrow as just going to her instead of hospital tomorrow as its nearer & I don't have a car.



jellybeans said:


> MrsHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Snow Owl-10am.....
> Jellybeans...I am surprised she discussed you with MIL-a bit naughty as what if you didn't want MIL to know? I haven't heard back yet-when was your blood taken? I forgot to ask how long I would take.....I just realised I never Gotham my tel number (but it may be on an NHS system?) so i Don't know whether it means results were fine, or if I need to call the hospital?
> Why would they think you would call an ambulance? Had MIL said that? Seems a bit of a Random thing to say off the cuff.
> 
> my MIL mentioned labour so thats where that came from lol...n yeah it annoyed me she discussed it with my MIL she could of been anyone my MIL didnt even tell the mw she was my MIL the whole conversation...i had my bloods done yesterday morning and was told they'd be in by the afternoon or this morning at the latest...if i dont hear about my bloods by 2pm tomorrow il phone the hospital blood department myself to chase them up coz this is a serious condition to have and im not sleeping well at all from worrying about it!Click to expand...


----------



## MrsHopeful

Awwww congrats  ehhh little cutie 


threemakefive said:


> Sorry Ive been MIA got my laptop up and working so i could upload...here is my little girl :)
> 
> Hope you ladies are holding strong...babies shall be arriving soon!! :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

They have my address & patient number but don't have my tel number but says who my doctor is so they could get my number off my GP so all must be fine 


CharlieO said:


> MrsHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Snow Owl-10am.....
> Jellybeans...I am surprised she discussed you with MIL-a bit naughty as what if you didn't want MIL to know? I haven't heard back yet-when was your blood taken? I forgot to ask how long I would take.....I just realised I never Gotham my tel number (but it may be on an NHS system?) so i Don't know whether it means results were fine, or if I need to call the hospital?
> Why would they think you would call an ambulance? Had MIL said that? Seems a bit of a Random thing to say off the cuff.
> 
> have a look at your notes, do they have stickers with your name address and patient no? mine do, and my phone details are listed too....
> 
> Agree it was awful she spoke about your personal medical stuff Jellybeans - not on!Click to expand...


----------



## jellybeans

MrsHopeful said:


> Ehh i thought thry had patient confidentiality things-naughty!! Oh it still seems strange unless mil said should you ring sn ambulsnce..... I know thay wont take pregnant people round here in ambulance unless babies coming out at that time sort of thing. Can MIL or anyone give you a lift to hospital when time comes?
> Hospital said thry'd ring me if I had bad liver function results....now I've thought about it I should have asked for a call either way in case they don't have my number-they were meant to book my sweep & didn't mention it so I'll ask midwife to call them tomorrow as just going to her instead of hospital tomorrow as its nearer & I don't have a car.
> 
> 
> 
> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Snow Owl-10am.....
> Jellybeans...I am surprised she discussed you with MIL-a bit naughty as what if you didn't want MIL to know? I haven't heard back yet-when was your blood taken? I forgot to ask how long I would take.....I just realised I never Gotham my tel number (but it may be on an NHS system?) so i Don't know whether it means results were fine, or if I need to call the hospital?
> Why would they think you would call an ambulance? Had MIL said that? Seems a bit of a Random thing to say off the cuff.
> 
> my MIL mentioned labour so thats where that came from lol...n yeah it annoyed me she discussed it with my MIL she could of been anyone my MIL didnt even tell the mw she was my MIL the whole conversation...i had my bloods done yesterday morning and was told they'd be in by the afternoon or this morning at the latest...if i dont hear about my bloods by 2pm tomorrow il phone the hospital blood department myself to chase them up coz this is a serious condition to have and im not sleeping well at all from worrying about it!Click to expand...Click to expand...

no MIL can't give me a lift as she doesn't drive and i can't ask any of my family to take me as they all live 50 miles away...so looks like i'll be getting a taxi!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

threemakefive said:


> Sorry Ive been MIA got my laptop up and working so i could upload...here is my little girl :)
> 
> Hope you ladies are holding strong...babies shall be arriving soon!! :)

Soooooo perfect! Congrats!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Jellybeans-oh I see-I presume MIL mentioned how would you get to hospital......I hadn't realised tht which is why I thought it was odd that they would randomly bring that up in conversation. I remember ado g some threads on here with people ringing taxi companies in advance as some will and some won't take pregnant women so it might be a good idea to plan which taxi companies would take you-so you've 1 thing less to worry about when the time comes. 
Nikki-how are you? How's Ella?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I feel great minus the tailbone! Ella is doing great! Jaundice is clearing up nice, my pediatrician also switched her to soy formula and thats been helping tons!


----------



## Snow Owl

Two beautiful girls on this topic now :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Charlie-: I'm sorry to hear you are having trouble with blood pressure. I had that myself with DD and they did NST every other day until I was induced at 39+1. It didn't effect her at all just me. Things will go well. :)

Snow: Sounds like baby engaging to me! I hope things are progressing and look forward to your update. :)

Jellybeans: I can't believe your midwife would discuss anything with anyone other than yourself. That is just awful. I can't wait for your LO to get here so you can stop having to deal with the NHS. However, I'm sure when you see Katy, you'll know you want another. :)

Threemakes5: You daughter is absolutley gorgeous! Congratulations! :yipee:

Mrs_Hopeful: Will you also have a cervical check tomorrow? I can't wait to hear how it all goes.

Jess: Yay! One week until Charlotte. Happy 39 weeks! :wohoo:

Dee: Sorry to hear that you are feeling poorly. I hope you find some relief soon. :hugs:

Nikki: Ella is beautiful! I love all of her pictures! Thats great that the jaundice is going gone! DD had to be on Alimentium for sensitive tummy and that cost us lots of $$$!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Nikki-glad Ella is enjoying her soy formula....I hope that your tailbone stops hurting you!
Leinzlove-no its just a blood pressure and urine check......we don't get internals yet......just keeping an eye on me because of high blood pressure


----------



## Leinzlove

MrsHopeful: Ahhh... I hope your blood pressure was good. Things and Doctors are so different.

AFM: I lost my mucus plug last night and have been achy since. I still doubt I'll go into labor before my induction. My house is clean and I'm properly groomed. :haha:


----------



## Snow Owl

God my house looks like a bomb site :(

Ah well, work ball tonight :) so peanut no coming today!!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Baby 2/5th engaged and booked for a sweep next Friday :)


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> Baby 2/5th engaged and booked for a sweep next Friday :)

Yahoo! Sending good vibes your way! :dust:

I am booked for another sweep Tuesday. Crossing my fingers for us both! ;)


----------



## Jess19

Happy 39 weeks ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

I was a bit jealous last night when I saw a friend of mine on facebook who was 37 weeks had her baby last night .....I just about cried :(


----------



## Snow Owl

LadyBug have you already had one? xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Anyone heard from Mrs H? Know she had midwife this morning. Hope she's ok :)


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> LadyBug have you already had one? xx

Yes I had one on Wednesday, it's been 48 hrs now, and I've lost my plug.
But no contracting or waters yet. Impatiently waiting...:shrug:
Hopefully after 2nd sweep next Tuesday baby will make grand appearance!! 

Good luck with your sweep, hope you have better results :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBug183

Jess19 said:


> I was a bit jealous last night when I saw a friend of mine on facebook who was 37 weeks had her baby last night .....I just about cried :(

Jess- I know how you feel! I have a few preg friends and right now I'm hoping I'll be first or I will def be really jealous and probably will cry! Lol


----------



## Snow Owl

What was the sweep like hunny? I have no idea what to expect!


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope the sweeps work... And those LO's get here soon. :hugs:

AFM: Nothing since losing my plug. Just period crampy and "It isn't it."


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> What was the sweep like hunny? I have no idea what to expect!

My dr did the internal to see how dilated i was. Then she used a few fingers to stretch my cervix and do a couple circles where the babies head was dropped down. She got some plug out and it was a bit bloody. 
It wasn't really painful, just uncomfortable.


----------



## jellybeans

wish my midwife would do a sweep or something...she's useless text her again this morning for my blood test results and she completely ignored me no text message back!....After LO is born i am complaining about her!


----------



## LadyBug183

That stinks you have such an unreliable midwife! I really hope she answers your messages when you go into labor!!


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> That stinks you have such an unreliable midwife! I really hope she answers your messages when you go into labor!!

thankfully she won't be delivering Katy! The hospital midwifes will be and they are a lot more reliable and friendly...the midwife i'm on about just sees me for appointments and keeps an "eye on things"


----------



## dee11

jelly some midwives are like that im afraid dont blame you for complaining xx


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!!! Sorry I been MIA this past week but we been getting some things in order and still got tons to do. I had my last OB appointment today, and I am still scheduled for induction on Monday at 5:30 am. I am excited yet nervous. I kind of scanned through the posts to catch up and I see that we have another healthy baby girl here :)

Congrats threemakesfive:flower:

I swear these last couple days seem like the tww all over again. But by this time next week I know my baby girl will be here. I am glad to see everyone is doing well and just as anxious and impatient as me. We are almost there ladies!!!!!

Snow- I am copying this to the 1st page so we can keep up with deliveries. Thanks alot. 

Leinzlove- We are booked for induction the same date!!!! cool!




Snow Owl said:


> Right trying to make a full list of us girlies....
> 
> Nikki: Gave birth to a beautiful girl Ella on January 4th - 7lb 14
> 
> ThreeMakesFive: Gave birth to a beautifull girl on January 7th - 7lb 7
> 
> 
> Leinzlove : Team PINK due 20th January - Induction booked for January 14th
> 
> CharlieO : Team BLUE due January 18th - C Section booked for January 15th
> 
> MrsHopeful : Team YELLOW due January 17th
> 
> Jess : Team PINK due January 17th
> 
> SnowOwl : Team YELLOW due January 18th
> 
> Chiles : Team PINK due January 18th
> 
> Smiley : Team BLUE due January 18th
> 
> JellyBeans : Team PINK due January 19th
> 
> LadyBug : Team PINK due January 19th
> 
> Dee : Team BLUE due January 19th
> 
> If I've missed anyone or got any details wrong let me know and ill update :)


----------



## Snow Owl

I'm being paranoid but I've heard nothing from Mrs H since her midwife appointment this morning!

Maybe a surprise early baby? xx


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> I'm being paranoid but I've heard nothing from Mrs H since her midwife appointment this morning!
> 
> Maybe a surprise early baby? xx

Haha maybe!

It's 12am wooooooo officially 39 weeks! 7 days to go come on Katy...come and meet mummy and daddy! ! :cloud9:


----------



## Snow Owl

Right ladies, just been to my work Christmas ball (yes I know it's January, lol) so baby can come now.

Was so worried I'd miss it!


----------



## Smileyx

Just logging on quickly to update u all that I'm in the early labour stages of labour having contractions every few mins irregular but painful scores bottom of my back and stomach and had diarrhoea will keep u all updated hope it progresses fast


----------



## Chiles

Goodluck smiley. I am still contracting as well, but they have gotten a bit intense. Not sure how much I have dilated now...and really don't care until I have some kinda show. I go in monday anyways. I been going through this over 2 weeks now and stilll no baby. I jhave just given up hope and looking forward to induction.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Smiley... Hope you are having baby tonight. :hugs:

Chiles: What time is your induction Monday? I'm also being induced, Monday. I lost my mucus plug last night, had AF cramping and lower backache. Went to bed because I couldn't stand waiting to know if "That was it." Woke up to just cramping and nothing.


----------



## LadyBug183

Good luck Smiley!!!! Sending good vibes your way :dust:


----------



## Jess19

Yey smiley!!! :) good luck


----------



## Smileyx

Thanks girls :) contractions are beginning to get closer and more painful slept through them for a bit got 5 hours sleep but now are getting so bad I'm crying in pain my back is in agony and I'm feeling really nervous and worried at the same time don't know what to expect really want it to be over, hope it dosent go on fr too long


----------



## juliapage

Good luck Smiley!! Sounds like you're well on your way :) I woke up at 5.30am to my first contractions as well but they've been mild and irregular (every 10-15 mins and then every 20-30 mins) all morning. Went back to bed and got some sleep. Here's hoping they progress to something over the course of today. Don't fancy a long-dragged out few days. Chiles, what have your contractions been like for the last few days?
GL everyone!


----------



## Smileyx

Yeah mine were like that last night seem to e every 5/6 mins now just for around one minute and I'm trying to keep a good mind frame but I'm just crying feel like I need to crap too but am scared to go because of the pain.how far apart do contraction have to be before hospital?


----------



## juliapage

Oh, you should go to the toilet - I did and it was very very loose, a huge relief after so much constipation, lol!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Ladies! Those LO's are about to be here! :wohoo:


----------



## Snow Owl

Smiley- my midwife said once we get 3 in 10 minutes to call in, or if we need pain relief :)

Good luck


----------



## jellybeans

YAY SMILEY :happydance: SOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU BABE :D GOOD LUCK!!! YOU'RE GOING TO SEE YOUR LITTLE BOY SOON WOOP WOOP :yipee:


----------



## Smileyx

Came into hospital and was 2 cm dilated so am in the pre labour ward now hopefully he will be here soon :)


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> Came into hospital and was 2 cm dilated so am in the pre labour ward now hopefully he will be here soon :)

hope you have a great labour hun! :flower: will be thinking of you :kiss: xxx


----------



## Jess19

:) good luck smiley!


----------



## jellybeans

my 39 week bump! I'm getting smaller right? Or is it just me?

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130112_134006_zpsdaaa7cf9.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130112_133951_zpsa57754ce.jpg


----------



## Jess19

I think so! :)


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> I think so! :)

maybe she's thinking of making her entrance soon :yipee:

oooo just realised if i had a fruit ticker i'd be a watermelon :happydance:


----------



## dee11

wow smiley looking forward to seeing your little boy hope it all goes well and doesnt take to long jelly looks like your bump is dropping a bit xx


----------



## threemakefive

Yay smiley :) good luck girl!


----------



## Smileyx

Thanks a lot girls nothing yet but will keep you all updated, lotsa love xxx


----------



## Snow Owl

Go smiley go!


----------



## Chiles

Leinzlove said:


> Yay, Smiley... Hope you are having baby tonight. :hugs:
> 
> Chiles: What time is your induction Monday? I'm also being induced, Monday. I lost my mucus plug last night, had AF cramping and lower backache. Went to bed because I couldn't stand waiting to know if "That was it." Woke up to just cramping and nothing.

I have to check in at 5:30 A.M. What about you? I have been having terrible contractionsthat goes up my whole back...I still have not lost my plug. I have not been checked for over a week now. Last time I know of I was still at 2 cm.


----------



## Jess19

Is anyone else spending a lot of time on their ball?
I have been for the last 2 days.....and now I'm sore :( like down below. Does it mean anything?


----------



## CharlieO

Just got home from my baby shower - i feel so lucky to have such lovely friends! x


----------



## LadyBug183

Jess- I am bouncing on my ball all day, everyday! Much more comfortable on the back and bum than the couch that's for sure.

CharlieO- glad you enjoyed your shower! I thought Nikki, chiles and Jess were the only others that had a shower and everyone else was from the UK. Whereabouts are you from?


----------



## LadyBug183

My poor feet, ankles and calves are swollen everyday now :( ESP bad past 2 days.
Anybody else dealing with swelling??


----------



## CharlieO

LadyBug183 said:


> Jess- I am bouncing on my ball all day, everyday! Much more comfortable on the back and bum than the couch that's for sure.
> 
> CharlieO- glad you enjoyed your shower! I thought Nikki, chiles and Jess were the only others that had a shower and everyone else was from the UK. Whereabouts are you from?

I'm in the UK it was a bit of a last minute choice by a couple of friends - no typical games or anything, just lots of lovely people and a shed load of cake! :)


----------



## LadyBug183

CharlieO said:


> LadyBug183 said:
> 
> 
> Jess- I am bouncing on my ball all day, everyday! Much more comfortable on the back and bum than the couch that's for sure.
> 
> CharlieO- glad you enjoyed your shower! I thought Nikki, chiles and Jess were the only others that had a shower and everyone else was from the UK. Whereabouts are you from?
> 
> I'm in the UK it was a bit of a last minute choice by a couple of friends - no typical games or anything, just lots of lovely people and a shed load of cake! :)Click to expand...

Awesome! What a good time to celebrate so close to delivery and get you all excited!! :kiss:


----------



## jellybeans

i could live on my ball lol but i get bored too easy even if i'm watching tv...wish she'd cotton on to bouncing means come out and say hi lol


----------



## Snow Owl

Just heard from Mrs H. She was admitted yesterday with high BP, they've discussed induction but appears they keep changing their mind.

Latest is she's being kept in overnight being monitored and they'll decide tomorrow what to do :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Jellybeans: Bump has definitley dropped! Still beautiful.

I haven't been ball bouncing here... Trying to wait for induction and get things done around here. Plus DH's is at his last work shift before baby. And I'm looking forward to one last family day before Zoela, tomorrow.

Snow: I think they should induce Mrs. H. She is 39 weeks, and I was induced with DD because of hypertension. Keep us updated. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I barely swelled until the last three days of my pregnancy... But my swelling was outrageous after birth and finally felt less water logged today..its been 8 days since labor ...


----------



## Chiles

We are cleaning the house...well carpet and laundry. we are having date nite tomorrow, and get ready for induction monday. I am getting excited. Yet nervous.


----------



## Leinzlove

I didn't swell at all with DD. And I haven't this time. But, I did bad after labor.

Chiles: Thats what I'm doing, also. lol My induction isn't until 315pm Eastern USA. It's getting to be soooo soon! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cant wait to see more babies on here! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats a good thing Nikki... 2 inductions in here tomorrow. :happydance: And others ready to go at any minute. :)


----------



## jellybeans

really thought last night was my night was getting contractions every few minutes but then they just stopped :( 

hope smiley is doing ok xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Jellybeans! I wish they wouldn't have stopped. :hugs:

I wonder how Smiley & Mrs. H is doing??


----------



## Snow Owl

Mrs H update : She's being induced today but waiting to see the doctor to decide when etc :)

Hopefully a baby today or possibly tomorrow :)

Wonder how Smiley is? Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for Mrs. H... Please keep us updated! :) Babies are going to be popping out all over this thread. :)


----------



## jellybeans

still feeling a bit crampy this morning and my back is hurting so maybe lil Katy is gearing up for labour...it just so happens to be snowing here too lol and if i'm anything to go by she would love to make an entrance! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Chiles said:



> We are cleaning the house...well carpet and laundry. we are having date nite tomorrow, and get ready for induction monday. I am getting excited. Yet nervous.

Cant wait to see your bean tomorrow!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And u too leinz!! Eeeek! Yay ella wont be the only pretty princess on the board !!


----------



## CharlieO

Wow, and I thought we were doing well with Tuesday! at this rate I'll be last!!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Dont worry Charlie I always predicted I'd be last!


----------



## dee11

I might be the last my little man is liking it so much in here he still high up so I think I might be the last lol xx


----------



## Jess19

Lol :) ill be last! My little girl is so snug in here. 
She's still really high up. 
I have an appointment tomorrow morning.....I bet I'm still very much not dilated


----------



## LadyBug183

Wishing you a safe and happy delivery tomorrow Chiles & Leinzlove !! :hugs:
Can't wait to see pics!

I'm so excited for another stretch & sweep Tuesday! Really hoping she makes her entrance soon!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladybug: I hope she does too. Come on LO, don't be so snug.


----------



## Jess19

Good luck girls :hugs: 
Yes! Def can't wait to see pics :)

I hope your sweep goes well ladybug.....fingers and toes crossed for you! 

I was thinking.....if this pregnancy is anything like my last one my water should break at 2am!!! 
Oh I hope so! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Baby is taring up my cervix... I'm like hold on, not long now. Unless you want to break my water. :haha:


----------



## LadyBug183

Jess19 said:


> I was thinking.....if this pregnancy is anything like my last one my water should break at 2am!!!
> Oh I hope so! :)

I think to myself every time I sit on the toilet or step into the shower.. 
" this would be a great time for my water to break! "
But nope, I should be so lucky. I bet it will break while I'm inconviently out grocery shopping, or in the middle of the night just to make a mess :haha:


----------



## Snow Owl

We got told its really rare for your water to just 'break'! Apparently most people are contracting first and know about it!

Had pain last night but stopped after about 30 minutes :(

Woke up this morning with a sore throat and a stinking cold :(


----------



## Snow Owl

Hey we've been moved pages!!! No wonder I couldn't find us :(


----------



## CharlieO

Today is my last whole day of being pregnant! Off to hospital soon for pre op stuff, then tomorrow morning this bump is being evicted! Unless he decides to be jammy and turn at the very last moment, then we'll get a natural delivery after all!

Feel better snow! x


----------



## Snow Owl

Good luck leinzlove and chiles for today's inductions and Charlie good luck for the c section!

I'm aching today! Stomach cramps and back pain. Every time I feel peanut move it just hurts :(

Is this just end of pregnancy pains?


----------



## Snow Owl

Leinzlove and Chiles, what time you being induced? We need to start guessing again!

P.s. no news from Mrs H but I'm guessing a pink bump at 8lb 2oz morning GMT 5am on 14th :)


----------



## jellybeans

Good luck ladies!!!! Woop woop for more thread bubba's :yipee:

i just phoned the hospital because my midwife has been ignoring my texts! Bloody woman! My blood results are in but they couldn't give them to me over the phone apparently...but they are phoning me back to give me them either later on today or tomorrow morning...the NHS is so bloody confusing at times and backwards!! I can't wait for this pregnancy to be over!


----------



## Leinzlove

Chiles is going at 5:12am but I don't know what time zone she is in. I'm going 315pm Eastern USA time zone.

I don't know what time baby will be here for me. With DD I was induced and she arrived in 12 hours, but I'm hoping it happens faster as its the second time around and I've had some progression. I'm guessing 1:25am January 15. Weight 7lbs.

For Chiles I'm guessing 8:53pm. January 14. Weight 8lbs 7oz.

Charlie-O: If baby doesn't change position... We'll probably be having our babies on the same day. WOW! We are one day different gestation too. :) Enjoy your last day. I didn't so much... headache bad and her movements tore up my cervix.

Snow: I hope its the start of labor... But, it probably is end of pregnancy pain. I walk around feeling bruised with sharp pains through my crotch nonstop. :hugs:

Mrs. H: 645am January 14 7lbs 6oz.

Jellybeans: Thanks hun! I really wish the NHS would be nicer to you. :hugs:


----------



## jellybeans

Leinzlove said:


> Chiles is going at 5:12am but I don't know what time zone she is in. I'm going 315pm Eastern USA time zone.
> 
> I don't know what time baby will be here for me. With DD I was induced and she arrived in 12 hours, but I'm hoping it happens faster as its the second time around and I've had some progression. I'm guessing 1:25am January 15. Weight 7lbs.
> 
> For Chiles I'm guessing 8:53pm. January 14. Weight 8lbs 7oz.
> 
> Charlie-O: If baby doesn't change position... We'll probably be having our babies on the same day. WOW! We are one day different gestation too. :) Enjoy your last day. I didn't so much... headache bad and her movements tore up my cervix.
> 
> Snow: I hope its the start of labor... But, it probably is end of pregnancy pain. I walk around feeling bruised with sharp pains through my crotch nonstop. :hugs:
> 
> Mrs. H: 645am January 14 7lbs 6oz.
> 
> Jellybeans: Thanks hun! I really wish the NHS would be nicer to you. :hugs:

thanks hun!! :flower: Can't wait for your updates and pictures!! xx


----------



## Smileyx

Sorry havent been on to update been too busy being a mommy! My gorgeous little boy was born 13.01.12 at 8.53am after a few long time in labour I got the epidural and baby went into distress and had to be takin out using forceps so his poor Lil head is sore, he was 8lbs7 love him so much :) good luck to everyone else x


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> Sorry havent been on to update been too busy being a mommy! My gorgeous little boy was born 13.01.12 at 8.53am after a few long time in labour I got the epidural and baby went into distress and had to be takin out using forceps so his poor Lil head is sore, he was 8lbs7 love him so much :) good luck to everyone else x

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek congrats hunni!!! what a wonderful weight :flower: well done :happydance: can't wait to see piccies :D xx :kiss: xx


----------



## Jess19

Congrats smiley!!! 
Can't wait to see your little man and hear your birth story!


----------



## LadyBug183

YAYYY!!! :yipee: Congrats Smiley!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Can't wait to see a pic! Hope you're recovering well :kiss:


----------



## Smileyx

Have to try n get a pic up I'm in hospital till tommor as had to get an epistomy so dunno if I can do it on my iPhone!! I'm in heaven I really am after hours of being in stupid labour it's true what they say sooo worth it xxxx


----------



## Chiles

HEY EVERYONE, I am currently in labor. Pitocin going:Water is broken. I was at 3cm this morning. I am going to be checked shortly. I also have my epidural right after my water broke. The contractions were unbearable after my water broken. I left my charger to my tablet at home. So i will try an update u all as much as possible. Also i am EST time zone . GL LEINZLOVE


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> Have to try n get a pic up I'm in hospital till tommor as had to get an epistomy so dunno if I can do it on my iPhone!! I'm in heaven I really am after hours of being in stupid labour it's true what they say sooo worth it xxxx

hope you recover well hunni! And the labour is worth every second to see a beautiful bub at the end!! I just wish my lil girl would take the hint and evict lol have a word with her would you  it seemed to of worked with your lil boy :thumbup:

oooo what did you call him btw? i'm curious :D xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Congrats Smiley and good luck ladies!

Just spoke to Mrs H, induction not done anything yet. Lol. So looks like no baby hopeful till tomorrow!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cngrats on ur lil boy smiley :)

Woohoo for induction chiles! Cant wait to see pics of all the bubbas!

I too had an episiotomy smiley...no fun, but beleive it or not it is healing rather quickly and not painful! My tailbone bruising hurts more lol.


----------



## CharlieO

Leinzlove said:


> Chiles is going at 5:12am but I don't know what time zone she is in. I'm going 315pm Eastern USA time zone.
> 
> I don't know what time baby will be here for me. With DD I was induced and she arrived in 12 hours, but I'm hoping it happens faster as its the second time around and I've had some progression. I'm guessing 1:25am January 15. Weight 7lbs.
> 
> For Chiles I'm guessing 8:53pm. January 14. Weight 8lbs 7oz.
> 
> Charlie-O: If baby doesn't change position... We'll probably be having our babies on the same day. WOW! We are one day different gestation too. :) Enjoy your last day. I didn't so much... headache bad and her movements tore up my cervix.
> 
> Snow: I hope its the start of labor... But, it probably is end of pregnancy pain. I walk around feeling bruised with sharp pains through my crotch nonstop. :hugs:
> 
> Mrs. H: 645am January 14 7lbs 6oz.
> 
> Jellybeans: Thanks hun! I really wish the NHS would be nicer to you. :hugs:

We're going in to the hospital in 13 hours - so depends how long it takes them to do the surgery - if someone comes in as an emergancy then they get to go first. But if your little one takes a while after induction then yeah we might end up on the same day what with the time difference! :) Good luck!!!! x


----------



## Jess19

Here come the babies!!!!!! :happydance: 

We have a c section scheduled for tomorrow morning at 5am (check in time) 
I'm hoping we have our little girl by 9am tomorrow :)
I'm SO excited!!! I don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight


----------



## LadyBug183

Oh my goodness! I'm so jealous all you ladies are having your bubs right now!:haha:

Chiles- sending you tons of luck and happy wishes for your labour today! :dust:

CharlieO & Jess- best of luck @ csections tomorrow!!! Hope everything goes smoothly!

Can't wait to see everyone's pics of these gorgeous little babes!!!! This is getting me SO excited!!! And more impatient!!! :happydance:


----------



## jellybeans

Oh my gosh! I feel like I'm being left behind! Wish my bubba would hurry up and show her beautiful face!! 

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Have to try n get a pic up I'm in hospital till tommor as had to get an epistomy so dunno if I can do it on my iPhone!! I'm in heaven I really am after hours of being in stupid labour it's true what they say sooo worth it xxxx
> 
> hope you recover well hunni! And the labour is worth every second to see a beautiful bub at the end!! I just wish my lil girl would take the hint and evict lol have a word with her would you  it seemed to of worked with your lil boy :thumbup:
> 
> oooo what did you call him btw? i'm curious :D xxClick to expand...

Oh it certainly is so so happy but stil so strange! Bringing him home in the morning so cannot wait!!! Called him Alex ;)


----------



## Jess19

Aww Alex is a lovely name :)


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Have to try n get a pic up I'm in hospital till tommor as had to get an epistomy so dunno if I can do it on my iPhone!! I'm in heaven I really am after hours of being in stupid labour it's true what they say sooo worth it xxxx
> 
> hope you recover well hunni! And the labour is worth every second to see a beautiful bub at the end!! I just wish my lil girl would take the hint and evict lol have a word with her would you  it seemed to of worked with your lil boy :thumbup:
> 
> oooo what did you call him btw? i'm curious :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh it certainly is so so happy but stil so strange! Bringing him home in the morning so cannot wait!!! Called him Alex ;)Click to expand...

awwwww cute ^_^ hope you settle in with him quick hehe


----------



## dee11

congrats smiley on your little boy love the name alex chiles hope your labour goes well jess and charlio goodluck for tmrws csections anyone else having inductions that ive missed out goodluck and sorry ive missed you off i went to midwife today and jayden is back to back so labour is going to be hard work again my last son was the same also if i havent gone into labour before the 23rd then im going to be induced through blood presure problems so at least i know by the 23rd jayden will be here xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Good luck Jess!

Well we've just tried DTD but I doubt it will have any effect :(

I bet ill be last here! Just promise not to leave me :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good lyck jess and charlie! Weeeeeeeeeeee more babies!!! :)


----------



## LadyBug183

dee11 said:


> congrats smiley on your little boy love the name alex chiles hope your labour goes well jess and charlio goodluck for tmrws csections anyone else having inductions that ive missed out goodluck and sorry ive missed you off i went to midwife today and jayden is back to back so labour is going to be hard work again my last son was the same also if i havent gone into labour before the 23rd then im going to be induced through blood presure problems so at least i know by the 23rd jayden will be here xx

Dee- we will be induced the same day if we make it there!
I hope jayden turns for you. I've heard of how bad back labour is. :nope:

& Snow- we won't leave you!!:haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Smiley! :) So happy your Little boy is here.

Jess, Charlie-O... looks like we are having our babies on the same day. :) Eeeeek! I've been updating my journal, link in signature.

Can't wait for Jellybeans, Snow and everyone else to join us. :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Firstly Mrs H update - she obviously has the worlds greatest womb as baby STILL not come!! Lol. Going on the drip today, so maybe we might see baby hopefull today :)

For me: this was the first time we did the deed and got nothing! Normally I get BH but I didn't get a thing, lol. 

Still feeling crampy today tho :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Mrs. H having baby today. Thats like 4 possibly more in this thread today. :)


----------



## CharlieO

Well, we came in, got gowned up and ready to go, they scanned bump and he's turned!!! But because of my bp they're going to induce me this afternoon instead! Yesterday he was still breech! I can't believe it. So induction it is! Won't be here today though... X x x


----------



## Jess19

Here she is!! 
Charlotte Rae 7lbs 10oz at 7: 31 am 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-01-15084515.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

She about to get a bath soon and after that I'll post more pics :)


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> She about to get a bath soon and after that I'll post more pics :)

she's adorable hun well done!! :flower:


----------



## Snow Owl

Congratulations Jess!!

Heard from an antenatal friend today who is due in 3 weeks but they've decided to induce her today. Jealous in not the word!

Just had the most horrendous BM (sorry!). Stomach very tender today and I'm still crampy!

Ladies, but I can now say its took to 3 days from my due date but I want to meet LO :) months of 'I can't do this, I'm scared!' But I now feel we're ready to give it our best shot :)


----------



## LadyBug183

Omg!! Jess she is absolutely beautiful!!!!! :kiss: <3
So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## jellybeans

just got off the phone from the hospital and i don't have obstetric cholestasis :happydance: happy is not the word! I'm so relieved i really thought i was going to have it and that me and my baby girl were going to be in danger from it! I can sleep easy tonight! :yipee:


----------



## Snow Owl

That's great news Jelly! 

Think we need an update in here to see how all are doing :)

Will be back :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Our Lovely Ladies
_____________________
Nikki: Gave birth to a beautiful girl Ella on January 4th - 7lb 14

ThreeMakesFive: Gave birth to a beautifull girl on January 7th - 7lb 7

Jess: Gave birth to a beautifull girl on January 15th - 7lb 

Smiley: Gave birth to a beautifull boy on January 13th - 8lb 7

Mrs Hopeful - Team YELLOW due 18th January. Currently being induced - awaiting update

Leinzlove : Team PINK due 20th January. Currently being induced - awaiting update

Chiles : Team PINK due January 18th. Currently being induced - awaiting update

CharlieO : Team BLUE due January 18th. Currently being induced - awaiting update

SnowOwl : Team YELLOW due January 18th

JellyBeans : Team PINK due January 19th

LadyBug : Team PINK due January 19th

Dee : Team BLUE due January 19th

---------------

Numbers are dwindling now!! If I've made any mistakes let me know :)


----------



## jellybeans

i bet i'm last


----------



## Snow Owl

Ill take that bet!


----------



## LadyBug183

I was checked today, and I'm still 1cm :( so disappointed.
My dr did a stretch and sweep.. But I'm feeling discouraged.
I will have an ultrasound on Monday, and if everything is ok I will be induced Wednesday Jan23. 
Crossing my fingers for our beans to show up by the weekend!!!!!


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!

I delivered my baby girl yesterday jan 14th at 7 pm...she was 7lbs 10 oz. She is soooo perfect. I can't wait to upload some photos . I finally got my charger so I am going to try to upload some photos tonight. Congrats to everyone deliveries. I have to tend to Reagan....will be back later.


----------



## Snow Owl

Congrats Chiles!!!!

Also big congrats to Mrs H who has a team ... announcement!! But ill let her come and post the details ;) sorry ladies! Lol

Hope Charlie and Leinzlove are doing well :)


----------



## LadyBug183

Congrats Chiles!!! Can't wait to see pics!! :dance:
And how exciting to find out what gender baby hopeful is !!!! Eee!!

Leinzlove had her baby girl, she is gorgeous :kiss: 

I am SO jealous now!!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

Congrats to everyone! :)
& everyone else still waiting I hope you get your little ones in your arms soon :)

I have some more pics from earlier today! 

Here is DD and Charlotte 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-01-15164533.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

Here is DS and Charlotte
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-01-15133750.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats everone!! :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Sickness can be a sign of labour right? Lol. I've just hurled big time! Thank god we have a downstairs toilet! Rather violent!!

Feel fine now tho? Lol xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwwweee... Congrats! Chiles & Jess.. When did Charlotte arrive? Our babies share birthdays :).

Here's my Zoela Dawn, born January 15, 2013 at 12:15pm (Eastern Usa)weighing 6lbs 12oz and 19 1/2 inches long.
 



Attached Files:







580537_10200164239210209_200343979_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









25978_10200165861730771_675102796_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Snow Owl

Anyone heard from Charlie?


----------



## LadyBug183

Nope. I bet she's busy with LO in her arms!<3
I wish MrsH would come share her news! I'm so curious!!

Has anyone heard of doing acupuncture to induce labour naturally? I'm thinking of booking an appt today, but I've never done it before.


----------



## Snow Owl

Congrats ladies :) Just don't leave us now!!

LadyBug: one of my mums neighbours swears by this but I'm scared of needles! Lol


----------



## jellybeans

oh my gosh i feel so crappy today :( i have a runny nose...my belly feels like it's just about ready to explode and my hips keep feeling like they are going to snap to top it all off i'm still as itchy as hell! And i am in one hell of a bad mood today....hope little lady doesn't keep me and the OH waiting much longer we're both so ready to meet our little girl!


----------



## Jess19

Aww leinz love she's so cute :)

My little girl has the longest eye lashes!she's adorable! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-01-16144805.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## dee11

congrats girls your little babies are gorgeous xx


----------



## jellybeans

so who's left now i'm confused lol i know i am and snow and ladybug have i missed anyone?


----------



## Snow Owl

Dee is still going :)


----------



## jellybeans

oh yeah dee too my bad :/ so there's 4 ladies left out of 12! Wow i feel like i'm going to be pregnant forever lol


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow can you make an updated list?! :)
Anyone know about CharlieO yet?


----------



## Snow Owl

I'll go through it in the morning :)

No news from Charlie, nothing on her facebook either. She might not get Internet in the hospital. Hopefully we'll hear soon :)


----------



## CharlieO

Still being induced... Heading for day 3. :( I hurt and bump still isn't making his appearance. Midwife says it might take upto a week!!!! I nearly cried at that.


----------



## LadyBug183

CharlieO said:


> Still being induced... Heading for day 3. :( I hurt and bump still isn't making his appearance. Midwife says it might take upto a week!!!! I nearly cried at that.

Oh no Charlie :hugs: I hope he makes his arrival sooner than later. That must not be nice what you're going through :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chiles

Quick Post of my baby girl!!!!! And congrats to all the recent arrivals!!!! I know we are all running every which way now...hard to keep up!!!
 



Attached Files:







reaganbirth.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









reagancutie.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









Reaganhomecoming.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omggg chiles shes gorgeous! What a little diva :)

Omg charlie! Hang in there hun, id about die too after hearing that!! :O


----------



## LadyBug183

Chiles she is gorgeous!!!!!!! :dance:
Hope you are doing good and settling well with Reagan :kiss:


----------



## threemakefive

Yayv so many cuties...can't wait to see the rest :)


----------



## Snow Owl

I've had a stinking cold, sore throat, headache, upset stomach etc etc for a week now :(

Please please PLEASE go away!!

I can't give birth feeling this rough! Actually considering not having the sweep tomorrow as I feel so ill!


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> I've had a stinking cold, sore throat, headache, upset stomach etc etc for a week now :(
> 
> Please please PLEASE go away!!
> 
> I can't give birth feeling this rough! Actually considering not having the sweep tomorrow as I feel so ill!

the last couple of days i've had a runny nose but don't feel like i'm coming down with a cold or anything...i googled it last night and apparently flu like symptoms are a sign of labour! So who knows we may see our beans soon!


----------



## Snow Owl

God I hope not, I'm struggling to breath let alone go through labour!


----------



## LadyBug183

Aw Snow I hope you get feeling better. You'll need all the energy and strength you can for labour! :hugs:

My body is so sore. ESP my back :( Had a terrible sleep last night. I just want this baby out!!! I was in tears until I finally fell asleep last night.

Lost more of my plug today... Hoping for some action!


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> Aw Snow I hope you get feeling better. You'll need all the energy and strength you can for labour! :hugs:
> 
> My body is so sore. ESP my back :( Had a terrible sleep last night. I just want this baby out!!! I was in tears until I finally fell asleep last night.
> 
> Lost more of my plug today... Hoping for some action!

i've been like that just crying for no reason....my bump feels really sore...and my hips hurt too! i've been losing my plug for a couple of weeks so i'm expecting to see a bloody show but it's just not coming :nope:


----------



## Snow Owl

No plug here :( hips are agony but think its more illness related :(


----------



## LadyBug183

I have an acupuncture appointment for tomorrow morning, for induction of labour naturally. She said it will bring contractions on right away, but may need to see her twice before it brings on labour. Kind of nervous, ive never had acupuncture done before, but I'm desperate. 
And my benefits cover 80% of the cost, so I'm happy about that :)


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> I have an acupuncture appointment for tomorrow morning, for induction of labour naturally. She said it will bring contractions on right away, but may need to see her twice before it brings on labour. Kind of nervous, ive never had acupuncture done before, but I'm desperate.
> And my benefits cover 80% of the cost, so I'm happy about that :)

hope it works for you hun!! xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Lady bug let me know what it's like. I think my work health insurance might cover me for that!


----------



## Snow Owl

Well that's it ladies, I now have no dignity :(

Just threw up down the front of my dressing gown then ran to the loo and while coughing my guts up (literally) I pee'd myself.

I give up :(


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Well that's it ladies, I now have no dignity :(
> 
> Just threw up down the front of my dressing gown then ran to the loo and while coughing my guts up (literally) I pee'd myself.
> 
> I give up :(

oh no hun :( is there nothing the doctor can do for you?


i just tried to groom down below omg it was an effort i can't see anything because my bump is in the way omg i couldn't stop laughing i hope it doesn't look to uneven haha


----------



## Snow Owl

Our Lovely Ladies
_____________________
Nikki: Gave birth to a beautiful girl Ella on January 4th - 7lb 14

ThreeMakesFive: Gave birth to a beautifull girl on January 7th - 7lb 7

Smiley: Gave birth to a beautifull boy on January 13th - 8lb 7oz

Chiles : Gave birth to a beautifull girl on January 14th - 7lb 10oz

Jess: Gave birth to a beautifull girl on January 15th - 7lb 

Mrs Hopeful - Gave birth to a beautifull ...... on January 15th - awaiting her to post her own announcement :)

Leinzlove : Gave birth to a beautifull girl on January 15th - 6lb 12oz

CharlieO : Team BLUE due January 18th. Currently being induced - awaiting update

SnowOwl : Team YELLOW due January 18th

JellyBeans : Team PINK due January 19th

LadyBug : Team PINK due January 19th

Dee : Team BLUE due January 19th

---------------

Think that's correct! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Its almost over snow! Hang in there hun!


----------



## Snow Owl

I could still go 12 days :(


----------



## jellybeans

i have a MW app on Tuesday hoping she'll give me an induction date but i very much doubt it the woman's useless!


----------



## LadyBug183

Oh snow that sounds so unpleasant :nope:
I've peed myself after sneezing a few times. It's so ...unexpected. Lol

I really hope these bubbas come for us. I can tell we are all on the same page about needing these kiddies out!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I feel bad for all u ladies...i try to refrain from posting too much about ella bc i feel awful shes here and ur little kiddos arent yet :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh Ladies... I hope you all go soon. 

Snow: Hun, I surely hope baby doesn't make you wait 12 days. :hugs:


----------



## LadyBug183

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I feel bad for all u ladies...i try to refrain from posting too much about ella bc i feel awful shes here and ur little kiddos arent yet :(

Oh Nikki don't feel bad about talking about your beautiful daughter!! I absolutely love seeing Photo's and hearing about these gorgeous babies :kiss:
It gets me really excited!!! And Super jealous ;) But that's to be expected! :haha:

How is Ella doing???? Xoxoxoxox


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe, well thats sweet :)

Shes doing great! Ill have to post a pic tomorrow when i hop onto the computer :) shell be two weeks tomorrow!


----------



## LadyBug183

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Awe, well thats sweet :)
> 
> Shes doing great! Ill have to post a pic tomorrow when i hop onto the computer :) shell be two weeks tomorrow!

Wow time really flies by once they are here eh! :blush:
I hope she's being a good baby ;)

And I hope the other ladies who've had their babes keep sharing how they're doing!! Don't lose touch xx :flower: (but we understand how busy your hands are now!!!)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Honestly..she only fusses when shes hungry, and i usually try to feed her before it gets to that point... So far shes very content!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm hoping to take Zoela home tomorrow. :)


----------



## Snow Owl

We have snow! Come baby come!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Oh and happy due date to me!


----------



## threemakefive

Still here waiting with you guys :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Thank you threemakesfive :)

Although I'm spitting jealous at you all it is great to hear your baby updates :)


----------



## LadyBug183

Happy Due Date Snow!!
Mine is tomorrow (ticker is off by a day)
And what a coincidence, snow just covered the city here too!!


----------



## LadyBug183

threemakefive said:


> Still here waiting with you guys :)

How are you and bambino doing 3make5?? :kiss:
Thanks for cont. to wait it out with us last few!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Ladies! I hope those babies come today. :hugs: 

I had nicknamed Zoela "Snowbaby" and there was no snow at all on the day of her birth. :haha: :(

Snow Owl: Happy Due Date!


----------



## jellybeans

I think Katy is playing games with me!! Thought last night was the night was getting contractions but then they stopped completely :( still got this runny nose its doing my head in! It feels like shes never going to come :( hopefully she will turn up tomorrow will be the best birthday present ever! 

Happy due date snow xx :flower:


----------



## Snow Owl

Sweep performed!

Said peanut was only 1/5th in this time :( But my cervix is thinning and softening so not too bad. She managed to stretch me to 2cm, wonder if that will stay! xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh Jellybeans! I wish last night was it. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im personally going to come evict these little babies... Ok well maybe not thst would be kinda gross hahahaha....

Keep us all updated on ur progress ladies! :)


----------



## jellybeans

i'm getting twinges again!!! Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Snow Owl

Nikki, please feel free!!

Good luck Jelly! I KNOW I'm going to be last. Sweep has done nothing!!! Told the OH he'll have to have sex with me tonight, tough!!! Lol


----------



## jellybeans

still having the odd twinge but they aren't getting any closer together :( guess today's not the day!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Heres my little beauty!!!! :)

Bath Time!
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/ellabathtime_zps6126865a.jpg

Laying with daddy <3
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/daddyella_zpsa7b65156.jpg

Loving my chubby cheeks, not sure if I posted this one before, but if I did i apologize!
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/chubella_zps69601e49.jpg

So far she is doing well! :) Just a little constipated but we are working on it! She has been sleeping from 11-12pm til about 5-6am, then a feed and change, and back to bed til at least 9:30.. its nice to catch up on some sleep!.. Also her umbilical cord finally fell off last night! and she is 2 weeks old today!! Just love her to death!


----------



## jellybeans

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Heres my little beauty!!!! :)
> 
> Bath Time!
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/ellabathtime_zps6126865a.jpg
> 
> Laying with daddy <3
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/daddyella_zpsa7b65156.jpg
> 
> Loving my chubby cheeks, not sure if I posted this one before, but if I did i apologize!
> https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/chubella_zps69601e49.jpg
> 
> So far she is doing well! :) Just a little constipated but we are working on it! She has been sleeping from 11-12pm til about 5-6am, then a feed and change, and back to bed til at least 9:30.. its nice to catch up on some sleep!.. Also her umbilical cord finally fell off last night! and she is 2 weeks old today!! Just love her to death!

2 weeks already!!!???? she is just precious :) :flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes jelly! i cant beleive it either!!


heres one more that my hubby took with out nikon camera :) he just loves taking pics of her https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/sweetella_zpsa41fd68c.jpg


----------



## CharlieO

So, after a long wait, a c-section became an induction, which progressed to normal labor, which then changed to a forceps delivery, which then became an emergency c-section. Finlay Cole Osman arrived at 3.46am today and weighed 7lbs15oz. I am so in love but can't wait to get out of hospital!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh wow what a jorney charlie! Congrats! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Snow Owl

Congrats Charlie!!! Just saw on Facebook :)

Wonder how Jelly is? Me and OH are going for the DTD method now. I want this baby OUT!


----------



## Snow Owl

Our Lovely Ladies
_____________________
Nikki: Gave birth to a beautiful girl Ella on January 4th - 7lb 14

ThreeMakesFive: Gave birth to a beautifull girl on January 7th - 7lb 7

Smiley: Gave birth to a beautifull boy on January 13th - 8lb 7oz

Chiles : Gave birth to a beautifull girl on January 14th - 7lb 10oz

Jess: Gave birth to a beautifull girl on January 15th - 7lb 

Mrs Hopeful - Gave birth to a beautifull ...... on January 15th - awaiting her to post her own announcement :)

Leinzlove : Gave birth to a beautifull girl on January 15th - 6lb 12oz

CharlieO : Gave birth to a beautiful boy on January 18th - 7lb 15oz

SnowOwl : Team YELLOW due January 18th

JellyBeans : Team PINK due January 19th

LadyBug : Team PINK due January 19th

Dee : Team BLUE due January 19th

---------------

And then there were 4...


----------



## jellybeans

Im good its stopped again :( on the up side its officially my due date and my bday!


----------



## Snow Owl

Happy birthday Jelly!

And happy due date girls :)


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Happy birthday Jelly!
> 
> And happy due date girls :)

Thanks hun! 

Lets get this show on the road!!

Happy birthday to Jess too!!


----------



## dee11

nikki ella is so adorable charlio congrats on finley happy birthday jelly and jess happy due date to us remaining girls how are we all im now really fed up ive only ever went over my due date with my 1st my 2nd was 8 days early my 3rd was 1 day early so i cant believe ive made it to my due date lol xx


----------



## Snow Owl

I hate to say it but I'm glad there are 4 of us who've made it so I'm not alone! Lol.

How mean am I, wanting you to suffer with me?


----------



## jellybeans

i'm trying to enjoy my birthday but finding it hard coz i know it should be Katy's bday today so i'm trying to forget about it and think positive lol


----------



## jellybeans

_40 weeks...hopefully my last bump picture!!_

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130119_113935_zps3f7268ef.jpg


----------



## Snow Owl

God I'm still tiny tiny! Will get OH to photo it tonight :)


----------



## LadyBug183

Congrats CharlieO!!!! Sounds like you had a heck of a time. I'm glad you're both happy & healthy :hugs:

Nikki- Ella is absolutely gorgeous <3

:cake: Happy Birthday Jelly & Jess!! Bump is looking good Jelly. Mine is similar with many battle scars :haha:

Snow- I'm glad we're not alone too. Hope DTD after your sweep brings babe along. Unfortunately both my s&s's were ineffective :(


*HAPPY DUE DATE to me, Jelly & Dee!!!!!*
Let's get these babies out already!!!!!!!! :brat:


----------



## dee11

Thanks ladybug I know what you mean its time for these babies to be evicted haha hope you are well xx


----------



## jellybeans

thanks Lady! Now all of us lets get out these babies lol 

i just walked to the shops and bought some raspberry leaf tea....it tastes disgusting but if it works then i'm gonna drink it lol


----------



## dee11

jellybeans said:


> thanks Lady! Now all of us lets get out these babies lol
> 
> i just walked to the shops and bought some raspberry leaf tea....it tastes disgusting but if it works then i'm gonna drink it lol

haha the things we try jelly I've tried everything else but I might give that one a miss by the sounds of it lol hope it works for you xx


----------



## Snow Owl

I think we've tried everything!!

Although if one more person says 'any signs' to me I'm going to hurt people....


----------



## jellybeans

yeah i'm desperate i'm trying disgusting tea lol i hate herbal teas anyway! Today on my fb i've been quite annoyed people have wished me happy birthday and asked if she's here yet or if i've felt anything...bit peed off atm as well as my mum hasn't rung me to wish me happy bday...


----------



## Snow Owl

My MIL said last night 'no baby then?' Completely seriously. Really??? What did she expect me to say?


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> My MIL said last night 'no baby then?' Completely seriously. Really??? What did she expect me to say?

oh if my MIL said that i would of been like what do you think...some people ask the stupidest questions!


----------



## Snow Owl

I asked if she wanted the real answer or the sarcastic one, she shut up. Lol.

Going out for dinner tonight with a friend who will spend the whole evening poking my belly and saying 'come out, why won't you come out'. I'm going to punch her....


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> I asked if she wanted the real answer or the sarcastic one, she shut up. Lol.
> 
> Going out for dinner tonight with a friend who will spend the whole evening poking my belly and saying 'come out, why won't you come out'. I'm going to punch her....

lool i don't blame you! that would annoy me too!


----------



## LadyBug183

LOL Snow you're too funny (re.punching poking friend) :haha:

I know what you mean girlies. I get text messages, emails, phone calls and fb msgs daily asking if there's been any sign of baby. Well obviously they'd find out if there was!

And do my mother & MIL really think I'd have the baby without telling them?! Seriously!

Jelly- I've been taking red rasp leaf capsules since 34weeks 2X a day. It's just a uterine toner... Supposed to help when it comes to the pushing. And also after labour when your uterus is going back down in size. There's no evidence it brings on labour unfortunately :(
Evening Primrose Oil is supposed to help bring on labour... Ive been taking it since 37weeks. Bah.. Stopped holding my breath.


----------



## jellybeans

Oh great so I spent all £1 on crappy tea for nothing lol I'm so sitting on my ball all night after I have my bath lol and I'm going to :sex: with my OH even though he doesn't know it yet :haha:


----------



## LadyBug183

There are benefits to the tea, so it wasn't a complete waste of money ;)
You can drink it after labour too, it's good for your uterus!
I got the capsules though because I heard the tea was kind of icky tasting


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> There are benefits to the tea, so it wasn't a complete waste of money ;)
> You can drink it after labour too, it's good for your uterus!
> I got the capsules though because I heard the tea was kind of icky tasting

its weird some bits are strong others are weak :/


----------



## Snow Owl

Well that was an eventful night!
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/4F08B0B1-5AE8-43C5-944D-8EE7FDA69C2F-10142-0000090A8B943BE0_zpsba725b3a.jpg

Baby Dylan Jack born at 7.29am weighing 7lb 8oz :)

Ladies I can't stop crying!


----------



## Leinzlove

YAY SNOW OWL! Congratulations! :wohoo: He is sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## jellybeans

congrats Snow!!!! <3 


and then there were 3...


----------



## jellybeans

omg my MIL is doing my head in! She keeps trying to invite herself to the birth! Me and my OH just want it to be the two of us...she's so controlling we've had to tell her she's not allowed to come as i'm only allowed one birthing partner...i've seriously had enough of her if we don't get our own place soon i'm seriously going to gag the woman!


----------



## dee11

oh wow snow he is gorgeous congrats sweetie see you wernt the last one lol jelly i know how frustrating it is for you wait till katy is born hun thats when the real problems start because she ll know best xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> oh wow snow he is gorgeous congrats sweetie see you wernt the last one lol jelly i know how frustrating it is for you wait till katy is born hun thats when the real problems start because she ll know best xx

lol ill probs end up in an argument with her everyday!


----------



## dee11

yeah you will i hope you end up with a place of your own really soon xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> yeah you will i hope you end up with a place of your own really soon xx

thanks hun!! how are you feeling today any signs?


----------



## CharlieO

Finally home after a week! so glad to be here but i am so sore! Finlay is a dream, I am so in love!

Congrats Snow, that sounds quick!!! come on other bumps, you can do it, your mummies want to meet you!


----------



## Jess19

Snow he is adorable!! Super big congrats!


----------



## dee11

I'm ok jelly had some back pains but that's it what about you charlio I'm glad your home at last and yeah we do want to meet our babies as quick as possible lol jess how are you and charlotte doing xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> I'm ok jelly had some back pains but that's it what about you charlio I'm glad your home at last and yeah we do want to meet our babies as quick as possible lol jess how are you and charlotte doing xx

i've had a few twinges but apart from that nothing :(


----------



## dee11

I hope katy comes soon hun I know every pain and you think could this be it but then it ends up being a false alarm but it won't be long for the remaining 3 of us xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> I hope katy comes soon hun I know every pain and you think could this be it but then it ends up being a false alarm but it won't be long for the remaining 3 of us xx

fingers crossed for you too!! 

i still have a feeling i'm going to be the last lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Conrats snow! Lol...tears arefrom the happiness and hormones! I ried a lottoo! :)


----------



## LadyBug183

Omg Snow!!! :yipee: Congratulations!!!!! :dance:
He is beautiful!!! That was fast! So much for being the last one heheh

Come on Jelly & Dee! Let's get these bubbas out!!! :happydance:


----------



## Snow Owl

And so the first night was haaaaard.

I was up till midnight with my medication etc plus other babies. Then at 2 I needed more medication and his obs needed checking. Which woke up him and he's been unsettled since :(

Not fed properly all night but just wants cuddles!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Dee & Jelly: I hope those babies hurry and get here.

Snow: It'll get better. Sorry for the rough night, but yay for cuddles! :)


----------



## Snow Owl

So hard to cuddle though when your struggling not to fall asleep!!


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is. I remember doing the same my first night. It's going to be a long time until we are sleeping again. :hugs:


----------



## LadyBug183

I have created a pregnancy journal for anyone who is interested in stalking :)
Also mentioned you gals in there too. Thanks for all the support & friendships we've created here <3

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1693767-ladybugs-pregnancy-journey.html


----------



## jellybeans

stalking you on your journal hun :flower: 

still no baby for me :cry: feel like i'm going to be pregnant forever and she's never going to come!


----------



## dee11

snow it will get better i promise you been there 3 times already jelly i know what you mean still no baby here either hes too lively so looks like an induction for me on wednesday id rather go naturally though ladybug i will be stalking leinz thanks hun xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> snow it will get better i promise you been there 3 times already jelly i know what you mean still no baby here either hes too lively so looks like an induction for me on wednesday id rather go naturally though ladybug i will be stalking leinz thanks hun xx

i've got to see when i'm being induced if i am...i have an appointment with my midwife tomorrow but by the sounds of it i will be last to be induced :(


----------



## dee11

jellybeans said:


> dee11 said:
> 
> 
> snow it will get better i promise you been there 3 times already jelly i know what you mean still no baby here either hes too lively so looks like an induction for me on wednesday id rather go naturally though ladybug i will be stalking leinz thanks hun xx
> 
> i've got to see when i'm being induced if i am...i have an appointment with my midwife tomorrow but by the sounds of it i will be last to be induced :(Click to expand...

i have everything crossed for you hun :hugs: ive got to phone up wednesday early morning to see if theres a bed on the ward for me its my sons birthday on friday so i hope im home for that as i know ive got to stay in at least 1 night with having blood presure problems xx


----------



## Snow Owl

It's the lack of feeding I'm struggling with! He just won't latch on. Currently having to express and syringe but lucky to get .5ml every feed :(


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee11 said:
> 
> 
> snow it will get better i promise you been there 3 times already jelly i know what you mean still no baby here either hes too lively so looks like an induction for me on wednesday id rather go naturally though ladybug i will be stalking leinz thanks hun xx
> 
> i've got to see when i'm being induced if i am...i have an appointment with my midwife tomorrow but by the sounds of it i will be last to be induced :(Click to expand...
> 
> i have everything crossed for you hun :hugs: ive got to phone up wednesday early morning to see if theres a bed on the ward for me its my sons birthday on friday so i hope im home for that as i know ive got to stay in at least 1 night with having blood presure problems xxClick to expand...

awww well i hope your home for your sons bday!! what a great bday present that will be for him :) and i hope there will be a bed too!! <3 
Hope everyone has everything crossed for me lol as my midwife is totally useless and will probably leave me till 42 weeks :cry: don't think i can cope for another 2 weeks i'm so uncomfortable!


----------



## dee11

snow he will get there hun i hope the midwives are helping you some just let you get on with it and dont care whether your struggling or not jelly i hope she sorts something out for you at least give you a sweep which helped me with my 1st and thanks my little boy will be so upset if im in hospital for his bday although jayden will be a great prezzie for him too xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> snow he will get there hun i hope the midwives are helping you some just let you get on with it and dont care whether your struggling or not jelly i hope she sorts something out for you at least give you a sweep which helped me with my 1st and thanks my little boy will be so upset if im in hospital for his bday although jayden will be a great prezzie for him too xx

fingers crossed!!


----------



## LadyBug183

Awh snow:hugs: I have heard the first few days are the hardest. I hope you have people and resources to turn to for help bf'ing. 

It also sounded like Snow's sweep was effective, hopefully if you get one Jelly it will be too. ESP since your overdue I would think its more likely to work.

I have an ultrasound in an hr at the hospital (they do the overdue one there incase anything is wrong & can take you right to l&d).... Following that I have a drs appt. I'm thinking my dr will check me again, and since I'm overdue now she should be able to insert the prostaglandin gel. 

My friend (due jan10) had the gel put in fri night, had her show sat morn and I didn't hear from her all sat night/Sunday and still haven't. So I'm assuming it worked and she's in the hosp! This is the 2nd person I've heard getting the gel and having baby within 24hrs. 
Here's to hoping!!!!!!


----------



## Snow Owl

I think a mixture of the sweep, DTD, a glass of wine and a spicy Chinese might have helped it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Soon enough all of our bubbas will be here!!! :)


----------



## LadyBug183

I had a really disappointing doctors appt today :(

First I went for my ultrasound and baby passed everything. She is doing great.
Just about shit myself when he told me the estimated fetal weight was 8lb11oz :O

Went to my dr appt. I am only 1.5cm dilated :cry: so she gave me another stretch & sweep. (third one... First 2 times I was at 1cm).

I guess there was over 20 babies born at my hospital on the weekend, so there are no beds free and they've had to move all the inductions for the week. 
On Wed I have to call my dr at the hosp and if there's a bed free she will insert the cervadil to ripen my cervix. Then if that doesn't work we will do induction. :(

So basically I am going to be the last girl to have my January jellybean :(


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: aw I'm sorry its taking so long for your little princess to make her arrival :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

LadyBug: It could still be it at any moment. :hugs: 

I had the cervadil with DD #1, it put me into labor she arrived 18 hours later. I wasn't dilated at all, tight and closed.

I had cervadil with DD #2, it fell out in the night, don't know when. Started Pitocin at 5am and she was here 19 hours after insertion. I was dilated 1cm, 20% enfaced and completely engaged prior. No changes until 9am....

Snow: Yay for keeping at the breastfeeding. It's normal to only have colostrum in small amounts until day 3-5. I tried to breastfeed but it wasn't the answer for me. Day 1 was fine, she got colostrum but her sugar levels were low. So at the end of that day they put her on an IV and she had to be formula fed every feeding after latching. Well she took next to nothing from my breast. Day 3 she cried latching and pulled back. It was sad... She wouldn't take to breast at all. So, I began pumping every feed 20 minutes. This caused me so much pain to the uterus I had to have tylenol 3. Day 4 I kept pumping and trying to get her to latch. She threw a fit. Day 5, I hurt so bad down below, Zoela was frustrated.... I decided Breastfeeding wasn't for us and gave up. I'm not sad about it either.

I hope it all gets better for you, hun.


----------



## LadyBug183

Thanks for the response girls xx

ATM I'm suffering from extreme lower back pain and moderate menstrual like cramping low in my belly. It's been like this for 2days mostly at night, unfortunately keeping me awake crying all night :cry:

Had another acupuncture appt last night at 7:30.. Really hoping things are moving along. I don't feel that I can do this anymore. I'm so upset, my emotions keep running from anxious, to impatient, and to angry!!! I find myself shaking my belly yelling"get out!!!!!!"
:cry: I just want her to be here and for all this pregnancy misery to go away :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... hun sounds like progression is definitley happening. Either way she's going to be here soon! :hugs:


----------



## jellybeans

back from my appointment...less than amused :cry: my MW refused to give me a sweep :growlmad: no induction date :growlmad: just another appointment for next week when i'll be 40+10 (41+3) then she will give me a sweep...and she was extremely rude to my OH (he was being nothing but polite to her) and she was trying to blame me for the delayed blood test results on my liver...when she's the one that didn't mark them as urgent!! Buuuut on the plus side bubbas heart is still nice and strong and she's 4/5ths engaged :thumbup: so one more 5th and she'll be there....off to bounce on my ball!! :haha:

Hope dee and lady are holding out!! and all our thread babies are doing well :kiss:


----------



## Snow Owl

Oh ladies I'm sorry to hear things arnt going to plan :( 

We've had to switch to bottles this morning which he's took straight to :) but we're not giving up, I'm going to keep expressing until my milk comes in and we'll try and pump that :)

But for now we've just been discharged so OH has gone to get the car seat and then were popping to Asda to buy some formula plus outfits as he's bigger than planned!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Last few minutes in hospital! 

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/487F2D08-432B-4F20-BB25-ACA3757AE80C-1009-00000073044A7305_zps4902c47e.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Last few minutes in hospital!
> 
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/487F2D08-432B-4F20-BB25-ACA3757AE80C-1009-00000073044A7305_zps4902c47e.jpg

he is gorgeous hun :) 


omg my back hurts and im getting period like cramps too :( wish this was a definite sign that she's coming!


----------



## jellybeans

is it weird that i'm excited that my OH just felt babies head when he checked my cervix for me lol :happydance: that's good right?? means she's going to be here soon?


----------



## Jess19

Jelly beans I'm keeping everything crossed for you! :) hope this is it! 

Aw snow he is so cute
! 
I'm still nursing Charlotte :) it was rough at first but its def getting way better! 
I'm a milk producing machine lol I already have like 7 bags in the freezer each with 6oz in them. I have to pump like 2/3 times a day! My milk came in so fast and so much that I wa leaking and felt like I was going to explode lol plus she can't latch if I'm so full. 
She's getting better with eating, and I can tell she's been nursing longer instead of nursing for comfor and falling asleep


----------



## Leinzlove

Jellybeans: EEeeeeek! Baby will be here soon. OH feeling baby's head is wonderful. I hope you are in labor now. :wohoo:

Snow: Ahhhh... So adorable. :) So happy you are going home.

Jess: Yay for good BFing! :wohoo: That stuff is liquid gold.

Here's my Zoela with her HB teddybear. (1 week old, Say What?)
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2501.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

I'm still here waiting no labour for me yet! :cry:


----------



## jellybeans

Gorgeous photo btw :D


----------



## Snow Owl

Jelly it WILL come!!

Jess your so lucky. I'm not convinced by formula at all. He had 2 bottles (30ml each) in the night and he goes through it in about 3 minutes and he's still hungry after!

However this morning we tried latching again and he latched for about 5 minutes (if that) so I tried hand expressing. I got 12ml in a syringe for him but I have no idea if that's much? He seemed happy after tho!

Got one of my children's centre support staff popping over in a mo to offer advice. I really want this to work!

Jess are you using a manual or electric pump? I tried the manual pump last night but don't think I've got enough yet, my milk only started appearing last night.

Will update when I've seen the worker :)


----------



## Snow Owl

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/1F9EB493-97FC-4EF5-8B59-56774D37198D-597-000000C823F45D79_zps17b226ff.jpg

Time to meet the family....

(This is after he punched the cat who ran off and hid, I laughed ALOT) 

The other dog is just a bit too 'enthusiastic' so meeting him will be slower...


----------



## Jess19

Snow I have a puppy (she turns 1 today! So idk if she's considered a puppy anymore) but she too is a bit hyper and when we introduced her to Charlotte we had her on a leash. 
To everyones susprise she did awsome! 
Right now all she wants to do is lick the baby lol 

Oh and I have an electric pump (idk what id do without it!) The manual ones are just too much! Too painful too much time and too much work lol 
When my milkm came in I was so full the she couldn't even latch at al. So I had to exress a little so she could get a good lach and get going nursing
Speaking of latching, she still has a little problem. It takes a few times getting her latched right before she can go ahead and eat. 
I have noticed that over the last two days she's got bette at latching and eating more :) 
It just takes time I guess.


----------



## Snow Owl

Just had a great latching session with the worker, really helped and so we've decided to ditch the formula! We're going to give this a proper proper go! 

Oh and milk def in, I squirted. Lol.

Jelly, dee and lady bug how you doing?


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Just had a great latching session with the worker, really helped and so we've decided to ditch the formula! We're going to give this a proper proper go!
> 
> Oh and milk def in, I squirted. Lol.
> 
> Jelly, dee and lady bug how you doing?

i'm good just got sore ribs today...feel like i'm in limbo and am sooooo bored it's unreal!


----------



## LadyBug183

I'm at the hosp hooked up to the fetal monitor. Cervadil has been inserted! I get monitored for 2hrs and sent home if I don't have contractions.


----------



## Snow Owl

Good luck ladybug :)

Guess who currently has a baby attached to her boob! So happy !


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> I'm at the hosp hooked up to the fetal monitor. Cervadil has been inserted! I get monitored for 2hrs and sent home if I don't have contractions.

good luck hun!! hope those contractions start for you!! :flower:


----------



## jellybeans

Oh my days I'm starting to get the "is Katy here yet" messages on fb... I just had to post a status saying clearly not or there'd be pictures by now....its so annoying!! wish people would have the common sense to check my profile...they'd see I've been posting all day and if she was on her way i wouldn't be sitting on bloody facebook!


----------



## Snow Owl

Jelly - Was about to use this on my Facebook banner but never got there. Maybe you'd like it?

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/1F99F847-8634-44E0-9A7C-C684C539CF5B-1440-00000117E30CA2AC_zpsd6494bff.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Jelly - Was about to use this on my Facebook banner but never got there. Maybe you'd like it?
> 
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/1F99F847-8634-44E0-9A7C-C684C539CF5B-1440-00000117E30CA2AC_zpsd6494bff.jpg

haha i love it hun!!! Will definitely steal it  

Lady hows the contractions coming anything?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im stalking waitig for ur beans to come!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jelly i thinkkaty will come tomorrow! Ur midwife sounds like a nightmare from what ive saw u post...come one lil katy, and i hope it works ladybug! :)


----------



## dee11

Baby jayden arrived at 19 58 22nd of january weighing 6lb 12 will update when I get home from hospital goodluck girls xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> Baby jayden arrived at 19 58 22nd of january weighing 6lb 12 will update when I get home from hospital goodluck girls xx

Well done Dee!!! Can't wait for the update!! Congratulations :kiss:


----------



## jellybeans

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Jelly i thinkkaty will come tomorrow! Ur midwife sounds like a nightmare from what ive saw u post...come one lil katy, and i hope it works ladybug! :)

here's hoping Nikki!! 

only 2 of us left and Lady is in hospital so seems i was right i am last lol


----------



## LadyBug183

:happydance: Congratulations Dee!!!!!! :yipee:

And then there were two! ;) ......

I'm at home resting. They monitored me for 2hrs and sent me home.
Still no contractions. If nothing happens by 9:30pm when I take the cervadil out then I'm to page my dr and she will insert another one.
Let you ladies know if there's anything in the next 5.5hrs!


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> :happydance: Congratulations Dee!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> And then there were two! ;) ......
> 
> I'm at home resting. They monitored me for 2hrs and sent me home.
> Still no contractions. If nothing happens by 9:30pm when I take the cervadil out then I'm to page my dr and she will insert another one.
> Let you ladies know if there's anything in the next 5.5hrs!

fingers crossed for you hun :flower:


----------



## Snow Owl

Well done dee!!

Ladies are we all planning on staying in this group after all our LOs arrive? I'd miss you too much!

Just tried to get Dylan to latch and he's being awkward again!


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Well done dee!!
> 
> Ladies are we all planning on staying in this group after all our LOs arrive? I'd miss you too much!
> 
> Just tried to get Dylan to latch and he's being awkward again!

I definitely want to stay and keep in contact!! I'd miss you all too much too! :flower:


----------



## Snow Owl

Shall we just keep this topic going?

Ladies Q for you, Dylan really struggles to latch onto my right boob. Seems to almost hate it (screams and pushes it away) but my left he goes straight on!!

I've just got OH to get me a cup so I can express my right boob (as he's not feeding from it).

Any ideas? I will admit with my right boob he has to lie on his forceps bruise, so I wonder if it hurts?

Is what I'm doing ok?


----------



## rainydays9

dee11 said:


> Baby jayden arrived at 19 58 22nd of january weighing 6lb 12 will update when I get home from hospital goodluck girls xx

Congratulations .. So happy for you :happydance:
Can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats dee!

Ill stay on the group too!


----------



## LadyBug183

I'd miss u gals too much if we stopped chatting :kiss:

ATM it's 3am and I'm staying in hosp for night. Gel was inserted an hr ago. One more hr to be monitored.... OH is snoozing in the chair. & I'm ridiculously uncomfortable in this bed!!! 
By the sounds of it Dr might break my water in the morn. I've had the odd contraction but nothing regular. Hoping the gel works and I dilate! Was only 2cm when I was checked last :( 

Come out baby!!!!!!! :brat:


----------



## jellybeans

Fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Fingers crossed LadyBug.

I can't imagine an induction but after my 'wham bham thank you man' labour I can't imagine much different!


----------



## Leinzlove

LadyBug: Sounds wonderful, like this is it! :thumbup:

Jellybeans: I'm sorry that you are last and that people won't stop with the "Is baby here." How frustrating! I hope you go soon. :hugs:

Snow Owl: No BF help for you, hun! But, I'm happy that you haven't given up. :hugs:

AFM: Zoela is healthy... First pediatrian visit went to perfection. She is 2 1/2 oz over her birth weight and 1/4 inches longer now. :wohoo: She lost her cord at 6 days so she's ready for tummy time.

She takes 3oz every 3 hours. And is aloud to sleep 4-6 hours at night if she will allow me. But, she doesn't and I'm trying for 4 hours.


----------



## jellybeans

Leinzlove said:


> Jellybeans: I'm sorry that you are last and that people won't stop with the "Is baby here." How frustrating! I hope you go soon. :hugs:

lol i knew i would be...and i still don't feel like she's coming any time soon...i ordered some bedding for her cot so going to walk to the shop to collect it...hopefully the walk will do me some good and may make things happen a bit quicker!!


----------



## Snow Owl

LeinzLove: That's great news! We have first weigh in today, very nervous!! Hopefully he's not lost too much and my feeding is ok :)


----------



## LadyBug183

Hey girls
So I'm in hosp still. Had a stronger gel inserted at 8am. Contractions started about 11am. I.v. started an hr ago.. getting some good contractions now. Took her 3 tries for the I.v. :( ouchie.
Still only 2cm. I bet this is gonna be a long night.....


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> Hey girls
> So I'm in hosp still. Had a stronger gel inserted at 8am. Contractions started about 11am. I.v. started an hr ago.. getting some good contractions now. Took her 3 tries for the I.v. :( ouchie.
> Still only 2cm. I bet this is gonna be a long night.....

At least your in labour hun!! 

Still nothing for me :cry:


----------



## Snow Owl

Jelly remember it came from nowhere for me too!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ahhhhh babies comeout alreadyyyyy!!


----------



## threemakefive

Dang it long post didn't post will try again lol

....snow..try another position for feeding...how is baby lying to feed? 

Congrats on new babys...
GL ladybug...
Jelly you may be last but just think....you're next :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Morning! Not a bad night, had a feed at midnight, 3.30 and 8am :)

Today were hoping to pop to shops, then to grannys. 

Then we've been invited to a 'new arrivals' party by our antenatal children's centre :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No new news lady or jelly?! :(


----------



## jellybeans

Nikkilewis14 said:


> No new news lady or jelly?! :(

nope nothing from me i'm still pregnant :haha: my womb must be uber comfy!!


----------



## dee11

Come on babies lol thanks for all your comments xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Jelly when are you handing out the eviction notice? Hehe


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Jelly when are you handing out the eviction notice? Hehe

Lol I already have :haha: seems she's too young to read :shrug:


----------



## LadyBug183

Sorry Jelly you are officially the last one to go!! I'd still be pregnant too if I wasn't induced, our wombs are just so comfy!

Hailey Marie Jean Smith was born Jan 25th at 42 minutes after midnight. :happydance: Weighing 8lbs11oz (exactly what her last ultrasound predicted)

Irregular contractions started at 11am Thurs.
Oxytocin I.v. Started at 4pm. Contractions came regularly (pain bearable).
Water broken at 8:30pm. (excruciating contractions from this point so I used gas to get me through... Took the edge of a tiny bit. Made me feel super stoned lol)
Finally had my epi at 10:30pm. And I was in epi heaven :thumbup:
I slept from 11pm-12 and when I woke at 12 I was saying my contractions felt like pressure in my vagina, so the nurse checked me and says "whoa! Youre fully dilated to 10! It's time to start pushing!!" :happydance:

I was so freaking nervous! My body was shaking & trembling hardcore.
But with each contraction (which felt like pressure) I pushed!
After 40minutes of pushing, my husband caught our beautiful little girl and placed her on my chest :cloud9:

The cord was wrapped around her neck twice, so the dr warned me he might have to use the vacuum, but I pushed so effectively she was out of there in no time! (total 8hr labour, 40min pushing)

I also tore quite a bit inside and had to be all stitched up. So along with the swelling my vagina is in so much pain :nope:

But she was so worth it :cloud9:

Bf'ing is going ok. My nipples hurt from her chompy hard gums, but once she gets a good latch she seems satisfied :thumbup:

Hope your bean comes soon Jelly!!!! :dust:

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/940CAFF4.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> Sorry Jelly you are officially the last one to go!! I'd still be pregnant too if I wasn't induced, our wombs are just so comfy!
> 
> Hailey Marie Jean Smith was born Jan 25th at 42 minutes after midnight. :happydance: Weighing 8lbs11oz (exactly what her last ultrasound predicted)
> 
> Irregular contractions started at 11am Thurs.
> Oxytocin I.v. Started at 4pm. Contractions came regularly (pain bearable).
> Water broken at 8:30pm. (excruciating contractions from this point so I used gas to get me through... Took the edge of a tiny bit. Made me feel super stoned lol)
> Finally had my epi at 10:30pm. And I was in epi heaven :thumbup:
> I slept from 11pm-12 and when I woke at 12 I was saying my contractions felt like pressure in my vagina, so the nurse checked me and says "whoa! Youre fully dilated to 10! It's time to start pushing!!" :happydance:
> 
> I was so freaking nervous! My body was shaking & trembling hardcore.
> But with each contraction (which felt like pressure) I pushed!
> After 40minutes of pushing, my husband caught our beautiful little girl and placed her on my chest :cloud9:
> 
> The cord was wrapped around her neck twice, so the dr warned me he might have to use the vacuum, but I pushed so effectively she was out of there in no time! (total 8hr labour, 40min pushing)
> 
> I also tore quite a bit inside and had to be all stitched up. So along with the swelling my vagina is in so much pain :nope:
> 
> But she was so worth it :cloud9:
> 
> Bf'ing is going ok. My nipples hurt from her chompy hard gums, but once she gets a good latch she seems satisfied :thumbup:
> 
> Hope your bean comes soon Jelly!!!! :dust:
> 
> https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/940CAFF4.jpg

She is gorgeous hunni!!! This makes me sure Katy will be so worth the wait too!! There's always one lazy baby lol and i got her!! :haha: glad your labour was fast but sorry about your vajayjay :( xxx


----------



## jellybeans

_41 weeks_

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130126_120541_zpsd5d9e88c.jpg


----------



## Snow Owl

Congrats congrats congrats!!!

Had our newborn shoot with my friend the other day, I think I love her...

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/D9A1EA75-617E-404A-9952-4A52648FC050-864-0000009DA9848F0B_zpsbcd4109c.jpg
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/CE7E1E33-D70E-4F65-BBCA-FD28C0394CFF-864-0000009D9DA0EDA8_zps36fa0aea.jpg
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/5E32AC31-0B88-4097-9612-210BF43FBF36-864-0000009D9368DF2E_zpsa274fd94.jpg
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/CD165F98-4998-456B-A8DF-230D52872170-864-0000009D8E88ECD6_zps04e7e999.jpg
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/AB8EC2A1-33AD-4F63-991B-7396570AEE2F-864-0000009D87872A76_zps490de012.jpg
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/E1CB4930-D727-4717-B36B-557986536348-864-0000009D82702B32_zps2177b1b3.jpg
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/099652F0-45B2-4680-A96C-FC567C4DEA43-864-0000009D6DA2BE41_zps8c51c10a.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Congrats congrats congrats!!!
> 
> Had our newborn shoot with my friend the other day, I think I love her...
> 
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/D9A1EA75-617E-404A-9952-4A52648FC050-864-0000009DA9848F0B_zpsbcd4109c.jpg
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/CE7E1E33-D70E-4F65-BBCA-FD28C0394CFF-864-0000009D9DA0EDA8_zps36fa0aea.jpg
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/5E32AC31-0B88-4097-9612-210BF43FBF36-864-0000009D9368DF2E_zpsa274fd94.jpg
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/CD165F98-4998-456B-A8DF-230D52872170-864-0000009D8E88ECD6_zps04e7e999.jpg
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/AB8EC2A1-33AD-4F63-991B-7396570AEE2F-864-0000009D87872A76_zps490de012.jpg
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/E1CB4930-D727-4717-B36B-557986536348-864-0000009D82702B32_zps2177b1b3.jpg
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/099652F0-45B2-4680-A96C-FC567C4DEA43-864-0000009D6DA2BE41_zps8c51c10a.jpg

adorable <3


----------



## dee11

Congrats ladybug she is adorable jelly your bump is very low now won't be much longer xx


----------



## Jess19

Congrats ladybug!!! She is beautiful!!! 

Jellybeans your bump does look low esp compared to your avatar pix! :)

Snow those pictures are adorable! 

We got our pics the other day, I'll post a few later. 
I've been dealing with a terrible sickness making it's way through our house :(
Sunday, monday and tuesday DH was super sick, so I took and extra pain pill and forced myself to totally clean and disinfect the entire house despite my c section.
Then wednesday my son woke up sick as a dog :( so I cleaned again
Then thursday afternoon I started to feel like crap and thursday night I had a fever and the shakes & friday I was sick :( 
Today I better :) & now I'm back to cleaning. 
So needles to say it's been a long week and I'm so happy everyone is feeling better and our little baby is doing fine :)


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> Congrats ladybug she is adorable jelly your bump is very low now won't be much longer xx




Jess19 said:


> Jellybeans your bump does look low esp compared to your avatar pix! :)


yeah i do feel a lot lower ladies!! Getting some cramping today but won't hold my breath as i've had a few days of it and it turns out to be nothing...


----------



## LadyBug183

Your bump looks very low now! What a difference!
Crossing my fingers for you jelly, your time is coming very soon!!!!


& Snow- Dylan is adorable :kiss: Great photos!


----------



## jellybeans

LadyBug183 said:


> Your bump looks very low now! What a difference!
> Crossing my fingers for you jelly, your time is coming very soon!!!!

Thanks hun!! :flower: :kiss:

As I thought the cramping has gone and I'm still without my baby :cry: I'm starting to get very down in the dumps now...All I want is to be able to have our little girl and hold her instead of having her inside me feels like it's never going to happen :nope:


----------



## threemakefive

Keep your chin up jelly :) when will they induce?

Lady she is so cute and a bog girl too_!! My little girl isn't quite as big as her yet lol Congrats!


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
Try not to get down Jellybean, your going to have your little girl in you arms soon enough


----------



## jellybeans

My waters have gone :happydance:


----------



## dee11

Awww brill come on katy won't be long now jelly goodluck xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> Awww brill come on katy won't be long now jelly goodluck xx

Thanks hun! xxx Going to try get some sleep even though im contracting already!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Finally jelly! Good luck!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats lady! Shes beautiful!


Snow,oggg those pics r super cute!


----------



## Snow Owl

Horay!!! Go Jelly go!!!


----------



## LadyBug183

:yipee: woohoo!!!!!! Good luck Jelly!!!!!!!! Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Leinzlove

Jelly: Yay, Can't wait to hear Katy is here! :) 

SNow: Beautiful baby! Love the pics!

Lady: Congrats! Beautiful little girl! :) 

Jess: I sure hope the sickness leaves your house. Makes parenting so much harder. DD is also sick here and I'm so worried about her giving it to Zoela.


----------



## Snow Owl

Jess does pumping take a while to happen? I've started this morning and pumped straight after a feed. Struggled to get 5ml on each attempt :(


----------



## LadyBug183

We are having hit & miss breast feeding sessions
I think I'm going to have to speak to a lactation consultant...
I can get her latched on properly, and she "suck suck, swallows" two or three times. Then she pushes my nipple out with her tongue and sucks on the tip causing me so much pain!
My left nipple actually bled yesterday :cry: 
I pumped some colostrum out into a bottle & refrigerated it. But I haven't used it yet bc I'm nervous about the whole nipple confusion thing. 
Snow; I know you are breast feeding, do you use bottle and breast?
Any advice ladies???

Man she's lucky she's so dang cute <3
https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/7D69C0EB.jpg


----------



## threemakefive

Snow my consultant said not to Nino for first two weeks then do like 15 min on each breast after a feed but my friend said try to feed on one side while pumping the other is what worked for her...I picked a feed where baby didn't eat.much and started pumping that time. But the consultant said at first you won't get a lot but doing the pumping after feed will make u produce more so ull start getting more after a week. I just finally am able to get like an oz out of each when I do it..

Lady what position is baby laying to eat? They say no bottle first two weeks is best idea.


----------



## Snow Owl

We're just breast as to be honest we're having such a hard time with it that I'm worried a bottle would make it worse :(

I really want to pump so I can leave LO with daddy or possibly even nanny in a few weeks without me 'having' to be there.

Know what I mean?

Anyone else getting a touch of baby blues? He started crying a minute ago (clean nappy and recently fed) and I just started crying :(


----------



## threemakefive

Snow that's probably just hormones adjusting not so much baby blues :) I've had a cry or two :)


----------



## Snow Owl

I do worry that daddy is doing a lot more than me and seems to be 'better' at this than me :( he says he loves doing it and I'm recovering, but what about when he goes back to work? Will I cope?


----------



## Jess19

I've had a few cries as well :( I keep telling myself it's normal and all will be ok soon enough as don as I get into the swing of things

I had a bit of a rough start in the beginning with latching. Just keep taking them off and re latching, as many times as it takes :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I think i have ppd, not just bay blues..ella will be a month on friday and there are times i have to walk away, cry, and get back to her, im just so tired, plus im working on top of it...if it doesnt get better i plan on going to the doctor.....hoping its just the blues though.


----------



## Snow Owl

Big hugs girls, maybe if we all talk about it then we can help each other?

Dylan is having gassy problems, which they mainly think is due to the medication I'm on. But we can take up to 2 hours to burp him and I'm useless at burping!! 

There are times when we cry together and then daddy steps in :(


----------



## Snow Owl

He's lost more weight :(

Now need to feed him from one boob, then pump the other boob and give him 30ml or 60ml depending on what he'll take.

I'm so worried about him :(


----------



## CharlieO

Snow Owl said:


> He's lost more weight :(
> 
> Now need to feed him from one boob, then pump the other boob and give him 30ml or 60ml depending on what he'll take.
> 
> I'm so worried about him :(

At least theyre keeping an eye on his weight, which is the best thing. We had to give up breast feeding and switch to formula as I wasnt producing enough and he lost too much weight. Keep trying, keep keeping an eye and take all the help you can get. You'll find what works for you both and what works for you both is the only thing that matters. x


----------



## jellybeans

ok im home!!! 

Katy-Rose Born 27/01/2013 9:52am weighing 7lb 5oz...She is sooooo gorgeous ladies I'm so in love I was in labour for a total of 8 hours and pushed for 35 mins without any drugs what so ever and I managed to have the water birth I wanted too!! 

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/DSC_0111_zpsec46b735.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130128_082035_zps2f4b9233.jpg

and here's my belly this morning nearly completely gone!! 

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130128_084713_zps0a86b987.jpg

<3 <3 

hope everyone elses bundles are doing great Katy has taken to the breast like a champ!!


----------



## dee11

Congrats jelly katy is gorgeous I'm glad she's a breast feeding well xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Congrats!!! That's all of us right?


----------



## Jess19

Congrats!!! She's beautiful!!! 
So glad nursing is going good for you :)


----------



## jellybeans

Thanks girls and yup I believe thats all the thread babies!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Yay!!! So this becomes a parenting thread now, how exciting!

Jelly and Jess you very lucky to have found feeding so easy. Jess how are you pumping? We're having to top him up with pumped milk at the mo so I think I need to upgrade my hand pump :)


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> He's lost more weight :(
> 
> Now need to feed him from one boob, then pump the other boob and give him 30ml or 60ml depending on what he'll take.
> 
> I'm so worried about him :(

Snow I know how you feel :hugs:

I actually made it to day 3 and she wasn't latching properly or sucking right and my nipples were so raw, I knew she wasn't getting enough.
I sat down for a feed and I was crying harder than she was bc I didn't want to put her on, they hurt so much !! :(

I started pumping and bottle feeding that night. I felt like I had completely failed breast feeding (which I was SO excited & determined to do) ...
But after she drank her first bottle, of 1/2oz she was somuch more satisfied than she ever got from my breast. I felt a huge relief that I had done the right thing.

Hailey was weighed yesterday morning and she lost 11.5% of her body weight (10% is when they start to worry). So now I am pumping and giving 2oz every 3hrs like clock work. And I have a very happy, milk drunk baby!!
Not to mention pumping has made these sandbags harden & fill up!!!

I will be meeting with a lactation consultant and we can hopefully get her back on the breast once I've had the to heal (physically) and get sane again.

What a relief to know I'm not alone! Not that I'm happy you ladies are experiencing te same things.. It's just nice to know I'm not a bad mommy or crazy :wacko:


----------



## Snow Owl

What pump have you got ladybug? I've got the advent manual but can only get 1.5oz from a boob at the mo :(


----------



## Snow Owl

Yay for 3oz gain!!!! :)


----------



## threemakefive

Snow I use medela pump in style double pump..works great!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Am i the only one not bf'ing? :/


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> What pump have you got ladybug? I've got the advent manual but can only get 1.5oz from a boob at the mo :(

I have the single electric medela swing pump.
It works well. My milk is in and I'm still only getting 1-2oz per boob


Nikki- with my next babe I'm almost sure I will pump my colostrum for first few days and then formula feed. This bf'ing will be way to demanding & time consuming already. Cant imagine doing it with a toddler as well. How do some of these ladies do it?:shrug:


----------



## Snow Owl

Nikki, nothing wrong with that :)

The main reason we're not is cost, we live off a very tight budget and just can't afford it!


----------



## CharlieO

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Am i the only one not bf'ing? :/

No, we're on bottles after my milk didn't come in, my little Finlay just achieved his birth weight back yesterday. x


----------



## jellybeans

we're bf'ing because it's cheaper than formula although my boobs are quite sore she seems to be getting enough and pooing and weeing...i can't believe she's 3 days old already!


----------



## Snow Owl

He's refusing the boob again! Now loves the bottle!

Agrhhhhh!!!

Rented a double electric pump tho and just got 2oz from each boob :)


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> He's refusing the boob again! Now loves the bottle!
> 
> Agrhhhhh!!!
> 
> Rented a double electric pump tho and just got 2oz from each boob :)

I got hailey on the boob today with the lactation consultant, but we were unsuccessful this afternoon so she ended up getting the bottle :(

Oh well. At least they are still getting our breast milk :thumbup:

I pumped 15min each side and filled a 6oz bottle! My milk is a flowin'!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Lucky! Mines dropped to 2oz again!!

Pumping both sides every 3 hours now tho so hoping to see an improvement soon! 

I'm struggling to keep up with Dylan's demand at the mo!


----------



## Smileyx

Hey girls :D sorry havent been on been too busy with my little man :D Happy to see everyone has had their little bundles and congrats to u all hope ur enjoying every minute of it like i am :D


----------



## jellybeans

Smileyx said:


> Hey girls :D sorry havent been on been too busy with my little man :D Happy to see everyone has had their little bundles and congrats to u all hope ur enjoying every minute of it like i am :D

hey hun :) i definitely am enjoying my little princess <3 i'm smitten hehe <3 
hope Alex is doing well xx


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: how is everyone? 
We've all been busy lately :) 

Glad to hear that the pumping is working for you ladies :) yeah all that breast milk is wonderful! 

So has anyone been co sleeping?? 
If so, how are you going about doing it? 

I've really been trying not to but its hard. I let her sleep on me durring the day and she loves it! Then at night I try to put her in her bassinet and she won't have none of it!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: how is everyone? 
We've all been busy lately :) 

Glad to hear that the pumping is working for you ladies :) yeah all that breast milk is wonderful! 

So has anyone been co sleeping?? 
If so, how are you going about doing it? 

I've really been trying not to but its hard. I let her sleep on me durring the day and she loves it! Then at night I try to put her in her bassinet and she won't have none of it!


----------



## Jess19

Sorry for the double post idk what happened, I'm on my phone and I think its acting up a little


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> Hey girls :hi: how is everyone?
> We've all been busy lately :)
> 
> Glad to hear that the pumping is working for you ladies :) yeah all that breast milk is wonderful!
> 
> So has anyone been co sleeping??
> If so, how are you going about doing it?
> 
> I've really been trying not to but its hard. I let her sleep on me durring the day and she loves it! Then at night I try to put her in her bassinet and she won't have none of it!

I've been co sleeping with Katy she sleeps in her moses during the day and then at night time it seems she wants to be close to her mummy so I put her in bed with me and feed her in bed too...we managed to get 7 hours sleep last night... I know she's in bed so I don't even move a muscle when I'm sleeping I wake up in the same position as I fall asleep in <3


----------



## Smileyx

jellybeans said:


> Smileyx said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls :D sorry havent been on been too busy with my little man :D Happy to see everyone has had their little bundles and congrats to u all hope ur enjoying every minute of it like i am :D
> 
> hey hun :) i definitely am enjoying my little princess <3 i'm smitten hehe <3
> hope Alex is doing well xxClick to expand...

Aww she is so cute!!! have to go back a few pages n see how u got on with ur labour etc :D Alex is doing very well hes a little buster already so bright and alert loving every min of it :D dont miss being pregnant AT ALL!! xx


----------



## Smileyx

Heres a few pics of my lil man :)
https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/FF21F59E-14DA-4279-BE14-8F0A58208C8B-20287-000010BDC6CDE729_zps3306c5ff.jpg
<a href="https://s1284.beta.photobucket.com/user/shauna_kelly2/media/F8B5F9A8-1B72-4875-953A-8F5E9D35B018-20287-000010BDBA82A68E_zps61127de4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/F8B5F9A8-1B72-4875-953A-8F5E9D35B018-20287-000010BDBA82A68E_zps61127de4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo F8B5F9A8-1B72-4875-953A-8F5E9D35B018-20287-000010BDBA82A68E_zps61127de4.jpg"/></a>
https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/9111D2C1-FA49-4A9F-BBD3-6201EDF22CE8-20287-000010BDA439B3D6_zps35b1373d.jpg


----------



## Snow Owl

Oooh smiley I want that playmat! 

Feeding not going well still :( think we're going to end up formula :( (I have nothing against formula I just feel like I'm failing)


----------



## Smileyx

its birlliant plays music too he loves it :)


----------



## Jess19

Im the same way too, if I fall asleep with her I'm in the same position I was in when I fell asleep. And I eagle sore :( I love sleeping with her but my neck and shoulders and back are killing me :( 
That's why I get the most of it during the day :) 
her longest sleep was 6 hours a few days ago....it was great!!!


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!!! I too have been busy with my little one as well. Being a mother to a newborn is very time consuming. When she is sleep I am trying to sleep or cleaning, and then right when I sit down she is up again. She sleeps in bout 5 hour intervals sometime four. I will be so happy when she sleeps through the night. 

I am glad to see everyone is doing well and enjoying their little ones.


----------



## Snow Owl

Daddy's last day at home, already so scared :(

Not sure I can do this alone :(


----------



## jellybeans

any of you ladies bf'ing finding your nipples are hurting even though you have a good latch?? i feel like i'm constantly being nipple crippled by someone :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm on formula also Nikki & Charlio! I gave up day 3 after Zoela was nipple confused because of having to have bottles to regulate her sugars after birth. I pumped and then I experienced super awful contractions... had to be given pain relief. 

Zoela weighed 7lbs at 2 weeks. Growing fast! :)

Smiley: Beautiful, Beautiful Baby! :)

I also co-sleep. She sleeps in bassinet during the day. And she sleeps longer right in bed with me. More comfy and I get a bit more sleep. She is up 2-3 times a night.


----------



## Snow Owl

We're now combi feeding and it was so nice to go into the city for lunch with friends and just 'give him a bottle'.

Def relaxed me :)


----------



## Snow Owl

First proper outfit!!

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/5702D3C0-E3B0-4B99-8A4D-EA0C785ECA4A-2794-00000294C36140D6_zps244685e6.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

i'm gutted :( had to stop bf'ing it was just too painful :cry: i had cracked scabby nipples and when she attached i used to gasp in pain...she has had a full week of breast feeding and seems to enjoy bottles more and seems more satisfied...i feel like a failure but i know she will be much better off on bottle as i sat down to feed her and would cry because i know what was coming 

hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## LadyBug183

It seems like almost all of us have struggled with bf'ding..
After day 3 I started pumping & bottle feeding my breastmilk. I've officially givenup trying to force her on the boob. I'm not sure how long I'll pump before switching to formula. Pumping is so time consuming and having to get up 3X in the night to pump bc they are so hard & full. It'd be so much easier to make a bottle of formula and enjoy feeding (w.o pumping)...

Hope you mama's & babes are all doing well :kiss:


----------



## Leinzlove

I gave up day 3. It was hard and Zoela was nipple confused with having to have bottle feeds because she took longer to regulate her blood sugar. No regrets here. It doesn't matter how you feed your baby. They will grow. :hugs:

Snow: Beautiful, Beautiful baby! Love his outfit. :)

The announcements I ordered came today. But, I'm still waiting on prints to mail them. It's so exciting. So, Zoela didn't get the professional photos that DD did. But, I didn't want to spend $100+ as we are getting a family shoot done this spring in the park. So the weather plays a part and also that I'm still looking a bit pregnant. :haha:

Here are the announcements. They are 5x7. These aren't the best pictures of them as they won't let you save them to your PC. So, they were just taken with my phone.

Spoiler
Front
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/130202_0006_zps8de8b1fd.jpg
Tag on Front
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/130202_0009_zps8cd73f53.jpg
Back
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/130202_0011_zpsaa6ac8c9.jpg

Here are the prints. The pink collage is printed for everyone. And the newborn poses are for close family and friends. I ended up printing them all for 9c each and just going 4x6's.

Spoiler
Had to have her awake pic... Looks just like I did as a baby. :)
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/2013-01-23_zps6bae35c5.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1914_zpse81ffbd6.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1911_zps562d0f55.jpg


----------



## Snow Owl

Adorable!!

Here's my announcement :)


Spoiler
https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/FA3A7FD1-8430-4FEB-ACE4-D07FC1A8E710-4662-000004C5EBEA212F_zps938fbd3b.jpg

We've taken to trying to breast feed in the day but formula at night. I am pumping a bit but nowhere near enough to supply through the night. We ummed about exclusive pumping but I couldn't handle the pumping schedule :(

I've not pumped since last night but woke up in a pool of my own milk this morning :(
So now pumping to stop it! Lol.

I can see us becoming mainly a formula family, it is a lot easier and I too get the 'fear' when he comes near my nipples!


----------



## Leinzlove

That is sooo cute! :) Any BM is better than none.

Here's Zoela's Birth Story: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...nduction-w-cervadil-pitocin.html#post25201481


----------



## Snow Owl

Thank you Hun, perk of being a designer I do this stuff for a living :)


----------



## LadyBug183

Love the announcements mamas <3


----------



## Jess19

announcements are so cute! :)
I'm working on getting mine done soon

Seems like I'm the only nursing exclusively now uh?? 
The first week was by far the toughest part


----------



## threemakefive

Me too Jess :) Breastfeeding has come fairly easy to us...but pumping I don't get much not sure how to increase that?(I couldn't bf with my first two bc of blood pressure Meds but I'm not on them now so this is my first bf baby)

Cute announcements!!


----------



## Snow Owl

Just been discharged from midwife care as he's back to birth weight!! An amazing 9oz gain in 72 hours :)


----------



## dee11

hi girls sorry its been so long since i checked jayden is doing fine now he cryed for the 1st 8 days i was so down in the dumps turns out he wasnt coping on the formula we had him on now hes on the comfort care for delicate tummies and hes loads better thankgod hope you girls are ok heres some pics
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Leinzlove

Dee- So glad that was figured out with Jayden's formula. He is sooo gorgeous!

AFM: Zoela is up to 3 1/2 oz and sleeping 3-3 1/2 hours at night. It's not to bad though I go through one feed where I'm half asleep.


----------



## jellybeans

Katy drinks 3 oz every 4 hours <3 she's such a good girl :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBug183

Hailey is doing 2.5oz every 3-3.5hrs.. 
If she takes anymore than that she will throw it up. And I don't mean little spit up... it's like a massive puking :shrug:

This morning she slept from 4-7 and daddy fed her the bottle when she woke at 7, so mommy got to sleep in! :yipee:


----------



## Smileyx

alex takes 5oz every 4 hours :) give him his last bottle at 12.30 and dosent wake again until 5am little angel :)


----------



## Jess19

Hi girls :hi: 
My little Charlie sleeps from 10/11pm until about 4am and then until about 7am
Here's a pic of her in her high chair for the first time :)
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-01-30162658.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorr havnt been on! Been working, plus baby and trying to keep the house clean...very busy these days..im mostly on facebook (nicole lewis) from wilkes barre pa... If ayone wants to add me..

Ella is on 3 oz every 3-4 hrs.. :). Good little bay!

Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## Snow Owl

We've still got the unpredictable newborn sleeping routine!

Feeds at 11, sometimes goes to 3 and then 7 but most times doesn't!


----------



## jellybeans

Katy slept for 5 hours straight last night!! <3 lovely lovely baby :thumbup:


----------



## dee11

all our babies are so adorable and being good little babies for there mammies has anyone had there babies registered yet xx


----------



## LadyBug183

dee11 said:


> all our babies are so adorable and being good little babies for there mammies has anyone had there babies registered yet xx

We were given a temporary health card for her at the hosp when she was born. But I just ordered her birth certificate, social insurance card and health card a few days ago.

Probably different here than uk I'm guessing


----------



## Snow Owl

We've registered him :)

He's not stopped crying since he woke at 7 this morning :(


----------



## Snow Owl

Ok how to you entertain an awake newborn?

Anyone else got this?

Too little to play but now awake for a few hours at a time. This morning I couldn't even put clothes on or brush my hair!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I got birth cert and soc sec card weeks ago! :)


----------



## jellybeans

i've got an appointment for tomorrow to register our lil girl <3 sooo excited :D


----------



## dee11

I haven't yet can't think of a middle name for him snow there's not a great deal you can do sing to him or have you got a playmat for him at this stage they don't really take much notice xx


----------



## jellybeans

_All bathed fed and ready for bed _

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130206_194205_zpsc9afd57f.jpg


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow- I read dr.suess books to her and sometimes we put oldies music on & dance :)


----------



## dee11

hi ladies hows all our lovely babies doing heres another pics of my little lad
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1









005.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jellybeans

Katy is officially a real person!! We registered her today :D sooooo happy 

Here's a few pics :) 

11 Days PP

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/DSC_0127_zpsad8dd91b.jpg

First Family Picture 

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130207_150427_zps394cc60b.jpg

11 Day Old Katy :cloud9:

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130207_145619_zps76fac7db.jpg


----------



## dee11

jelly you look great im back to my pre pregnancy weight too katy is soooo cute is she a good baby xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> jelly you look great im back to my pre pregnancy weight too katy is soooo cute is she a good baby xx

Thanks hun!! :flower: I'm lighter than before i was pregnant!! I'm 134lb now (9st 8lb) when i was 170lb (12st 2lb) before i got pregnant and she is a chubby girl now lol and yeah she's brilliant thanks hun hows your lil man doing? xx


----------



## dee11

jellybeans said:


> dee11 said:
> 
> 
> jelly you look great im back to my pre pregnancy weight too katy is soooo cute is she a good baby xx
> 
> Thanks hun!! :flower: I'm lighter than before i was pregnant!! I'm 134lb now (9st 8lb) when i was 170lb (12st 2lb) before i got pregnant and she is a chubby girl now lol and yeah she's brilliant thanks hun hows your lil man doing? xxClick to expand...

wow youve done well then hes doing really well still likes all my attention though so not getting much done but im sure that will change soon is katy easy to settle xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> jellybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee11 said:
> 
> 
> jelly you look great im back to my pre pregnancy weight too katy is soooo cute is she a good baby xx
> 
> Thanks hun!! :flower: I'm lighter than before i was pregnant!! I'm 134lb now (9st 8lb) when i was 170lb (12st 2lb) before i got pregnant and she is a chubby girl now lol and yeah she's brilliant thanks hun hows your lil man doing? xxClick to expand...
> 
> wow youve done well then hes doing really well still likes all my attention though so not getting much done but im sure that will change soon is katy easy to settle xxClick to expand...

yeah she is actually we feed her burp her change her bum and then put her down and she's straight off to sleep! xx


----------



## Snow Owl

I'm not sure what I was Pre pregnancy so am refusing to go near scales! Lol.

I do still have a squishy belly tho, hoping it tightens up soon :)

God my nipples are in AGONY


----------



## dee11

That's great jelly she's a chilled lady snow my bellys the same but considering he's my 4th its fine and I know it ll tighten again how's dylan xx


----------



## threemakefive

My little girl sleeps five hr stretches at night...she is officially one month old today and weighing 8lbs 5 oz:) I also have lost down to lower than I was before baby tooI'm down 42 lbs and I only put on 25 :)

Jelly you look great...

And all these babies are gorgeous ladies :)

Dee I hadn't realized you had four...and all boys?? Brave woman :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Dylan is getting there :)

Really starting to get fed up of the sore nipples and leaking boobs. Really contemplating switching to bottles :(


----------



## dee11

threemakesfive yep all boys im not brave just mad lol i tried for my a little girl but no boy no.4 lol still im totally in love with him snow im glad dylan is settling now our jayden is still unsettled during the day he also hates his clothes off he screams the place down i ll be glad when he settles ive been crying for no reason i just hope its not post natal depression again had it with my 1st 2 and its not nice xx


----------



## threemakefive

Snow Owl said:


> Dylan is getting there :)
> 
> Really starting to get fed up of the sore nipples and leaking boobs. Really contemplating switching to bottles :(

Check you latch! Mine only hurts when I get lazy on her latch! Good luck!


----------



## jellybeans

Snow Owl said:


> Dylan is getting there :)
> 
> Really starting to get fed up of the sore nipples and leaking boobs. Really contemplating switching to bottles :(

that's how i felt and i switched to bottles...she seems so much happier and contented on bottles!! <3 she slept for 6 hours straight last night!!


----------



## Snow Owl

jellybeans said:


> Snow Owl said:
> 
> 
> Dylan is getting there :)
> 
> Really starting to get fed up of the sore nipples and leaking boobs. Really contemplating switching to bottles :(
> 
> that's how i felt and i switched to bottles...she seems so much happier and contented on bottles!! <3 she slept for 6 hours straight last night!!Click to expand...

Oh Jelly we're tempted!! 

He's had expressed bottles all day as we've been out and about and it's so much easier and I've felt so much more relaxed! 

But I'd feel guilty as I can Breastfeed I'm just fed up with leaking and everything else!


----------



## jellybeans

wow can't believe Katy is 2 weeks old already!! Where did the time go :shrug:


----------



## dee11

Yeah its flying over jelly jaydens 3 weeks old on tuesday snow do what's best for both of you if you feel more relaxed then dylans going to be happierand more relaxed too xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Mummy and Dylan made it out for the first time without Daddy today!!


----------



## dee11

That's great snow xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Feeding getting very frustrating now!


----------



## LadyBug183

I wish I could help Snow, or even provide encouraging words... But I wasn't so great in that department :dohh:


----------



## Snow Owl

Lady are you on formula now? How are you finding it?


----------



## LadyBug183

Snow Owl said:


> Lady are you on formula now? How are you finding it?

I'm pumping and giving my breastmilk. Her little system tolerates it so well I can't bare switching to formula just yet.
My short term pumping goal is one month... I'm hoping I make it further but pumping is so much work :shrug:

Are you still combi feeding? Breastmilk&formula?


----------



## Snow Owl

We're combi.

I'd happily drop the breast and just pump and give him that, but when do you find the time to pump that much??


----------



## LadyBug183

Every time she eats (about every 3hrs) I pump afterwards. Takes anywhere from 10-15min per breast and I get about 6oz or so. It really is a pain in the butt, however it's much cheaper then buying formula!


----------



## jellybeans

had a visit from the health visitor today and she weighed Katy and she's 8lb 1oz!! She's really happy with her too!! <3


----------



## dee11

Does anybody else have a problem with there baby being really unsettled jayden is like this for a lot of the time xx


----------



## dee11

Jelly that's great glad she's doing really well xx


----------



## jellybeans

dee11 said:


> Does anybody else have a problem with there baby being really unsettled jayden is like this for a lot of the time xx

Katy seems to be unsettled at about 3am every morning and cries for no reason but after a cuddle from me or OH she settles down...we ended up giving her a dummy today as she seemed bored and now she loves it she's asleep on our bed atm sucking away and falling asleep! :cloud9:


----------



## dee11

ahh bless her jayden has a dummy too i hate when all he does is cry im just wondering if hes got colic i might try some drops and see if that makes a difference although he has anti colic bottles and the milk hes on is for colic and constipation xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Lady your lucky! I can only pump 2-4oz so I can't keep up with him!


----------



## LadyBug183

I wonder why he is so unsettled Dee, esp when you're using all anti colic items... He's not constipated or full of gas?

Snow, do you have a manual pump or electric?
I find if I pump longer 20min/breast then I get more the next time I pump for only 10mn/breast.

I also do "pumpathons" every once and a while, where I do each breast 20min, then 10min, then 5.
I only do this because I occasionally skip a pump (in the night or while I'm out in the daytime) and this brings up the supply


----------



## Snow Owl

Manual at the moment as waiting for children's centre to get a new electric one for me to rent :) 

Good idea tho :) thanks to us formula feeding at night I'm just able to keep up with him :)


----------



## LadyBug183

How do you find Dylan deals with both? Does his tummy tolerate them both good?
I'm nervous for when I start introducing formula to hailey, I'm hoping it doesn't cause bowel issues or change her emotions (she's very happy & content)


----------



## dee11

I'm going to mention it to the health visitor when she comes ladybug no he's not constipated xx


----------



## LadyBug183

dee11 said:


> I'm going to mention it to the health visitor when she comes ladybug no he's not constipated xx

How did your visit go? Did you figure out what the issue is?


----------



## dee11

She comes out on monday he seems to be more unsettled the more he gets upset the more I do I feel like such a failure I spend most of my time crying and sat down while he sleeps on me I just don't know what to do anymore I hope hailey is well hun xx


----------



## Snow Owl

I think I've got mastitis, I feel terrible :(


----------



## dee11

Aww snow that's horrible me mam had that you need to get it sorted out xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Ok we've given up BF as I just can't handle it anymore :(

Anyone got any tips to stop, my breasts are so swollen and sore as haven't fed for 24 hours !


----------



## dee11

I think they tell you not to stimulate them and they will go down after a few days hun I know as I've never bf that's what mine did after 2 or 3 days they were fine is dylan more settled now he's getting formula did you get your mastitis checked out xx


----------



## dee11

Well the health visitor came and she phoned doctors up straight away she's worried about me she thinks I have postnatal depression so I've got an appointment tmrw also she wants them to take a look at jayden just to make sure there's no underlying problem to why he's so unsettled she thinks he's just very windy although he does bring quite a lot up he's still pumping a lot and bringing his legs up all the time xx


----------



## dee11

Cabbage leaves snow I read that somewhere xx


----------



## jellybeans

i just stopped bf all together snow my boobs were sore for a few days i took 1 paracetamol and 1 ibuprofen together and it helped also don't put anything warm on them as it stimulates them and they will continue to make more milk also wear a very supportive bra so they don't move around too much...i stopped bfing 2 weeks ago now and there is still a couple of drops coming out but i'm pretty much dried up...hope this helps hun <3 :flower:


----------



## LadyBug183

Dee- sorry to hear that you are going through PPD, you have experienced this before with one of your other children is that right? What can be done to help? :hugs:

Snow- good for you for sticking BFing out for this long. I didn't make it past 3 days!
Is Dylan strictly on formula now? How is the mastitis??


----------



## dee11

Thanks ladybug yeah I've had it before doctor has me on anti depressants and she's going to see about support groups so hopefully I ll start feeling my normal self also jayden is being treated for reflux so hopefully he ll settle down hope you are well xx


----------



## threemakefive

Hi ladies...I've been so busy as I got a job offer I could t refuse and have returned to work while oh takes over baby care for now :) still bf and pumping while at work...I don't make near the 6 oz some of u have talked about...any tips on how to increase as I get 3 to 4 oz at a time?

Sorry to hear that Dee! Hope u feel better.

Snow tight bras help stop milk wear a couple sports bras

How are all the babies? My little girl is coming up on 2 month old she is a bit more needy than my others were but she does rather well..sleeping 6 hours straight at night, growing like a weed and she is nearly rolling from back to belly now(rolled belly to back since 1.5 weeks old so she's moving rather fast Dr was surprised to see it and said to expect an early walker :/) hope u all are well :) update me on u and urs!


----------



## jellybeans

Katy is a month tomorow! it's flown by! She's now on 5oz of milk and slept for 7 hours last night!!! <3 Couldn't ask for a better baby! x


----------



## jellybeans

Here's my lovely little lady at a month old with her cat! Which used to be her daddy's when he was a baby!! 

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130224_192241_zps708a35fe.jpg


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone? Busy? Lol

Jelly that is such an adorable pic!! 

I'm going to try and upload a pic here in a little bit. Charlotte is getting so big! Her little personality is becoming more noticable over thr past week or two. Shes going to be quite a handfull lol ;)


----------



## Jess19

Heres a pic of all the the kidos :)
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130223_094425.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jellybeans

Cute! <3


----------



## dee11

Hi girls hope you are all well and babies are doing well I'm starting to feel a little better now I'm on my tablets and jayden is getting there he's very needy and won't self soothe but we re getting there xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Beautiful, beautiful babies! They are all growing so fast! My pregnancy seemed so long, counted the days. And now it just zooms bye.

Glad to hear things are going better DEE!

Here is a picture of Zoela
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_0084_zps8e26619a.jpg


----------



## dee11

Leinzlove said:


> Beautiful, beautiful babies! They are all growing so fast! My pregnancy seemed so long, counted the days. And now it just zooms bye.
> 
> Glad to hear things are going better DEE!
> 
> Here is a picture of Zoela
> thanks hun zoela is so cute xx


----------



## LadyBug183

How are you feeling now Dee? Have things gotten better?

I am pretty emotional about a few things right now. I have been trying to quit pumping and switch hailey to 3/4formula, 1/4breastmilk as I have lots frozen. But she is more fussy, gassy and constipated than usual. And she has the sniffles to top it off :(

The amount of formula she drinks is so little.. And I don't know if that's because she's not liking the change or if she really doesn't need to eat so much.
I gave her a bottle of straight breastmilk last night and she drank the whole thing and slept for 5 hrs... Now I'm upset that I maybe should have continued to pump :(? Ahhh I hate pumping!! It takes over your life!

*Those of you with LO's on formula; how much & how often do they eat??*

Here's a smiley picture of Hailey !!!

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/6ABBAF9D.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

Katy feeds every 3-4 hours during the day...then has a feed at 10pm then again at 12am and then after that she sleeps till 6am or maybe 7am if we're having a really good night :thumbup: 

i can't believe she's 5 weeks old!! This is going way too fast!! Pretty sure she laughed last night my OH heard it too! She's got smiling down to a T too :) So proud of her ^_^ 

_*Here she is today *_

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t413/jellybeans2013/20130302_105950_zps0c275ffe.jpg


----------



## dee11

I'm feeling loads better now thankyou my lo is taking 4oz every 4to5hrs hailey is gorgeous hun xx


----------



## dee11

Jelly katy is adorable sounds like she's coming on lovely xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hello everyone! sorry have been non-existent, I am totally busy with work and ella and the house and cleaning,, i swear it never ends!

I hope everyone is doing well, hard to believe ella is 2 months and goes for her shots on Thursday :( poor kid. 

Here are a few pics of my little angel! https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/port9_zpsc6a319f8.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/portrait1_zps64c79764.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/port8_zpsaeae9407.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/portrait4_zpsef95d4fd.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/portrait5_zpsedba27d7.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/portrait6_zpsd8a90785.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/ellabootie_zps4efd252c.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/ellasmile_zpsb3c0a78a.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/ellavalentine_zps523ed1ca.jpg


----------



## jellybeans

she is a cutie hun <3 

here is a couple of Katy 

SMILING AT HER TOY CAT



SNUGGLING DADDY <3


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Tooo cute!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Nikki: Your photos are amazing! Ella is gorgeous! :)

Jellybeans: Katy is so adorable too. I enjoy seeing all of the FB photos! 

I still can't believe how fast the time flies when you aren't counting down everyday.


----------



## Snow Owl

Hey all :) can't believe Dylan is 6 weeks already!! Growing so fast :)

Here's a few pics :

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/BCBF736E-624D-4CAC-9154-19777FEBFDE8-428-0000001DCAA4889A_zps54cd9a38.jpg

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/913A2974-8559-411C-99CC-A230EA2E64D4-428-0000001DC25B37EA_zpsc152fdb6.jpg

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/4DF79048-70D0-4FE5-93DC-9B6FFA72BE64-428-0000001DB6C08F97_zps4f296895.jpg

And he slept for 7 hours last night! So proud!!! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Dylan is adorable! Love the lil jeans! :)


----------



## Jess19

Hi girls :hi: wow everyone's little beans are getting so big! 
Here is Charlotte! ! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130301_123628.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130228_221412.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130228_221427.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LadyBug183

Beautiful pics girls :kiss:

Jess- Charlotte looks so much like you! From the pics I've seen


----------



## Leinzlove

Awww Charlotte is precious! So adorable!


----------



## dee11

All these babies are adorable girls xx


----------



## jellybeans

Happy mother's day ladies hope you all get spoilt xx Can't believe my lil princess is 6 weeks old as well today! &#9829;


----------



## dee11

Thanks jelly happy mothersday xx


----------



## LadyBug183

Happy Mothers Day UK mamas! 
Ours isn't unTil May!


----------



## Jess19

Happy Mothers Day girls !!!! 

I can't wait for mothers day her in the states! We are going to the outer banks!


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!!! Its been forever since I signed on....Alll these babies look adorable. I to have been busy with Reagan and work....But I am sooo enjoying motherhood. Happy Mothers Day to all the UK ladies. 
Here are a few pics Of Reagan
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3









482553_10152543580820713_9195581_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3









542690_10152576632260713_456652157_n.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 3









644312_10152556759660713_1582016458_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









35487_10152591062065713_776270697_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dee11

Chiles reagan is adorable how's she doing xx


----------



## Jess19

Reagan is adorable! !!


----------



## Chiles

Thank you ladies.

She is doing great!!!!! She does something new everyday.

I am soo in love with all these babies on this thread. I have been going back through the past post admiring the photos. It seems like yesterday we were all counting down the months and days til they arrive. and now they are all here :)

Reagan has her 2month check up friday and she has to get her shots...so not loking forward to that.


----------



## Smileyx

Hello everyone :) Hope you and your babies are all doing well :) I havent been on in forever!! Too busy enjoying mommy hood!. Alex is doing great he is a stone in weight and is thriving doing something new everyday!! Has smiling down to a T and is laughing and so alert now! He sleeps from around 11 every night until 7.30/8.00am so I am blessed! Currently drinking around 6 and sometimes 7 oz so he is a big buster!!. Gonna post some pics of him now so kisses and hugs 2 use all :)
https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/20A8899E-A572-4F22-A7AB-D43D6F4051BA-21799-00000DA855286FDB_zpsf0239cb4.jpg
https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/D87A1813-4A4B-4A98-A2BD-42F74F118A82-21799-00000DA865836908_zpsbb6ad4b0.jpg
https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/C3AA2831-6878-4003-9FA8-41254BB6842D-21799-00000DA86B3BB16A_zps5705173c.jpg

https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/68358296-963D-4865-8E41-22A0C7FEF0DD-21799-00000DA870CBA5A5_zps811d00c4.jpg

https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a563/shauna_kelly2/6327d49a-c5b2-4f69-b7d0-316c23e79e14_zps73e8dec1.jpg


----------



## Jess19

He so full of smiles! !!! How adorable! !


----------



## Smileyx

Thanks :) so in love with him he's a little angel!! Ur little girl is gorgeous :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hello, just poking in! Been a hectic week, ella came down w RSV! So we were in the hospital :(. We are home now amd she is doing slightly better...sh was so full of mucus, throwing up and wouldnt eat, what a nightmare...good thing is we are through the worst of it! She needs breathing treatments every 4-6 hours, humidifier, and nose suctioning so we can function until the virus passes...my poor little girl, i cried for days!

Everyones babies r so precious!:) hope u r all well :)


----------



## Jess19

Aw :( poor little Ella!! What a terrible thing for her to go through. So glad the worst is over


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks jess! Ijust wish i could take all the sickness from her :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Chiles & Smiley: What gorgeous babies you have! :) So precious!

Nikki: So glad Ella is home! I hope she recovers fast. :hugs:

I can't believe our babies are all about 2 months old and getting shots.


----------



## Jess19

Charlie gets her shots next week! :(


----------



## jellybeans

Oh no :( Katy-Rose has hers on the 27th!! 


Here she is at 6 weeks! :flower: 





Hope everyone else's LO are doing well!! 

:kiss:


----------



## Leinzlove

Zoela also has hers next week on Thursday! Katy is gorgeous! Loving the tiny dancer. :)


----------



## dee11

All your babies are growing so big I will post a few pics of jayden on soon he has his jabs 2nd april xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella had her shots, we were told to give her tylenol every 4 hrs and she seriously slept like a baby that whole day..she cried if i touched her leg but then shed go right back to sleep!


----------



## Jess19

Aww poor thing :( that must be tough to go through


----------



## dee11

well heres some more pics of jayden
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1









004.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1









019.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1









033.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1









037.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess19

Aww what a handsome little man :)


----------



## dee11

Thanks jess he's my gorgeous little man xx


----------



## Jess19

Here's a pic I took the other day, I love it! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130315_175311.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Leinzlove

Dee: He is gorgeous! :) 

Jess: Your babies are adorable! :)


----------



## Jess19

Leinzlive are you ttc !?!? 
I noticed your ticker. 

I have been trying to track my cycle. Weird I even have one because I'm nursing. I never had a cycle when I nursed DS ( for 5 months) so idk why I have one now
But I must chart if I'm ovulating lol 
We're not ttc again until Sept but if it happens oh well :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, we are TTC again. Waiting on O but sending up swimmers. :) I'm bottle feeding though and AF came back 7 weeks pp. We'll see what happens.


----------



## dee11

how are we all doing hows the babies after there immunisations jayden had his and he screamed the place down he seems ok now though xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Zoela didn't do to bad. Cried for a minute, but was ok after I picked her up. She got two shots, one in both legs. Then she had an oral one. She was a bit fussy on and off when we took her home, though.

I'm glad Jayden is ok! Shots are torture!


----------



## Jess19

Charlotte is doing good  she cried for a minute and them she was ok
Later that night was bad though :( she cried so much, I think her little legs were sore. 
I gave her a little infants medicine and she was better. 
:( she got 3 shots 

Glad too hear everyone is doing good :) hope everyone had a lovely Easter!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm hoping everyone had a lovely Easter!
 



Attached Files:







526529_10200709677485825_1386379220_n.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0









300152_10200710914756756_1978036121_n.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 0









1691_10200710919236868_1700061622_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jess19

They both are beautiful leinzlove!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun! Are you busy planning a wedding? How exciting! Are you tracking O? TTC maybe?


----------



## Jess19

Yeah I can't believe its less than 3 weeks away! I still have so much to do! 
I'm not ttc more of a ntnp thing lol I am def thinking that I need to start temping. I need to know if I'm ovulating and what my body is doing :) 
I def feel like something is going on. I had a couple O symptoms and then I spotted. I also noticed my milk supply got low. I'm still nursing so idk. When I nursed DS nothing happened


----------



## Leinzlove

Ah, I'm definitely ovulating, but I'm FF and I ovulated late on CD24. However, my January bean was conceived on CD20.

I'm currently 6dpo... EEEEK! I can't believe how crazy I am. I get this crazy baby fever urge that I can't describe. If I get my BFP, I'm sure my own mouth will drop. :haha: We used OPK and its a definite possibility.


----------



## Jess19

I Oed on cd28 with Charlie! I def wasn't expecting a bfp that cycle! 
Infact I really wasn't ttc (well I was but not obsesding like usual) because we had just moved into our house. 
Lol everyone away said it would happen when we stopped ttc....I guess they were right :) we were ttc for 18 months. But ntnp for a year before that!


----------



## Jess19

So... are you ttc?


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh yeah... TTC! No temping though. OPK's and we BD everyday to every other from CD8 to CD25. Had my positive OPK CD23, knew it was coming before it was positive. I had used loo and loads of EWCM on TP. Couldn't believe it when my OPK was negative CD22. We had at least 3 days of swimmers up there when O came. So, now just waiting to see if something happened. 

Wow, that's a long time of NTNP and TTC without falling. We did pull out for 8 years with nothing. Fell PG with #1, within 10 days of NTNP. Then trying for #2 we fell pregnant cycle #5 of TTC, lost at 9 weeks, and fell PG first cycle TTC afterwards with my January bean. So we haven't a hard time.


----------



## dee11

so how are we girls xx


----------



## jellybeans

i'm great thanks dee!! Never realised how busy i'd be!! It's crazy that Katy is 3 months old next sunday!! She's getting so big!! Here she is below!! We've nicknamed her Lizzie Lizard lol Her bad habit is as you can see sticking her tongue out!! How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Smileyx

Heya Girls :)
Hows everybody getting on? X


----------



## Leinzlove

Jellybeans: Katy is such a beauty as always. :)

AFM: Things are well here... No BFP, so WTT until September. My January Jellybean is a chunker 12lbs 14oz and short 22in. But perfect, very easy, happy and content. DD#1 is turning 2 next week, so I'm getting ready for that. :)


----------



## jellybeans

Leinzlove said:


> Jellybeans: Katy is such a beauty as always. :)
> 
> AFM: Things are well here... No BFP, so WTT until September. My January Jellybean is a chunker 12lbs 14oz and short 22in. But perfect, very easy, happy and content. DD#1 is turning 2 next week, so I'm getting ready for that. :)


awww thanks Leinz!!! Katy was 11lb 6 when we had her weighed last Tuesday she's 24 inches long too...why do babies grow up so quick?? x


----------



## dee11

Katy is a beauty jelly my little man is 11lb 7 he gets his 2nd lot of jabs on tuesday :-(xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ohmy, i havnt been on here in forever :/. Ella is good! 25 inches long and at her last ped apptmnt she was 11 lb 4 oz..we started cereal and fruit and she loves it!:). 4 months on friday.cant beleive how fast its gone... No rolling yet but shes trying from tummy to back... She has this new thing where she refuses to sleep anywhere but her side! Ugh... 

Shes grabbing and shoving everything in her mouth, she loves her jumper, and long talks with mommy and of course shopping! :) just think she likes to get out of the house, as do i!


----------



## jellybeans

how did everyone's LO's take their jabs? Katy screamed her head off probably didn't help she was half asleep...but afterwards when she'd calmed down she was fine :) x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella screamd during them then slept the day away..we were advised to give tylenol every 4 hrs though.


----------



## jellybeans

How gorgeous is my little princess!! <3 

13 weeks 3 days old here xx


----------



## dee11

aww jelly shes just adorable xx


----------



## LadyBug183

Hope all of you ladies are doing well and babies are happy and healthy!!! <3

Hailey and I are doing wonderful !
After 6 weeks of pumping and 2 weeks of combi feeding she took to the breast and has been on it exclusively since 8weeks :) I am so proud! :dance:

She sleeps wonderfully and the bedtime routine is still in the works but for the most part everything is great. She is rolling both ways, circles, and shuffling forward and backward. 
Also sitting up all by herself!!! Wow where has the time gone??!

Sending all my thoughts and love to you busy mommies.
Thanks again for the support during pregnancy! <3


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awesome job mommy and hailey! :)


----------



## jellybeans

wow what progress!! How old is Hailey? Katy is doing well :) she's such a clever girl couldn't imagine my life without her now!! 

And yes thank you everyone for the support during the pregnancy xx 

Who is having another baby? xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol no babies here for a while! Although i do miss being prego! :(


----------



## jellybeans

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lol no babies here for a while! Although i do miss being prego! :(

me and my OH have discussed trying for another LO when Katy is 2 :) my oh my how i miss my bump lol xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea we said well talk when ella is 3 lol


----------



## jellybeans

lool im confused, how is everyone aging their LO? i'm going by weeks which makes her 19 weeks 4 days...but if i do it by her ticker she's only 4 and a half months :/ xx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls hope everyone and their little one is doing wonderful! Can't believe how big these babies are getting! 

DH and I have discussed having another little one but not for a few months.... maybe. 
Lol e keep changing our minds, do we are ntnp right now. 
I have no clue what's going on with my cycles, I'm still EBF. 
Is anyone still nursing!? If so, have your cycles returned? 
I've been doing hpts every week just to be on the safe side lol plus I miss poas :) I have a thread in the hpt gallery

Here's a few pics of Charlotte! She's getting SO big! 
Has anyone started giving their little ones baby rice cereal or anything yet? 

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130612_124437.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130611_140555.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jellybeans

awww gorgeous bubba jess :D 
and yup katy is on rice and we give her porridge too! She loves it :D 
Here's a recent pic of Katy I agree Jess our bubbas are getting soooo big too fast!!


----------



## Jess19

Aww how adorable! Look at all that hair!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

If u go by weeks its not the same as months, not sure if that makes sense... 4weeks doesnt mean 1 month technically...a lot of people say 8 weeks old is 2 months old, but if u did it that way, by her 1st b day she would be 13 months old which doesnt maje sense...so the ticker goes by the date thebaby wasborn in each month..lella was born jan 4 so feb4 would be 1 month etc...sorry f i sound confusing.



Yes i did start ella on cereal at 3 months... She is now oatmeal and fruit in am, veggie at lunch and oatmeal and fruit at dinner, plus 16-20oz of formula per day... She lives her food :)


----------



## Jess19

I gave Charlotte bananas in her rice for the first time today! She liked it! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Cute babies! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So i thought i would update the ladies here too..

Found out today, were pregnant!cant believe it....surprise!

Had blood tests taken today as well so will have results tomorrow...

Oh boy..


----------



## Jess19

Oh congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## Jess19

Nik where in PA are you located? !
I live by the lake (kind of) in Erie


----------



## jellybeans

congratulations!! xx lool but ellas not 3 ;) haha xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im from wilkes-barre/scranton! :)

Yea hannah we know lol... We were like omg what r we gunna do...then it settled and we said we will be ok and make it work! Its still very early so anything can happen so trying not to get too excited or tell family/friends just yet!


----------



## Jess19

My dad was born and raised there! Well, in Carbondale actually. :) small world! 

Nik were you nursing Ella? 
Just wondering because I do with Charlotte and my cycles haven't returned yet :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No i never nursed ella, and my cycles came back after 9 weeks! We were using the pull-out method (i know, totally dumb, but its not the best way to NOT have a baby haha)... I guess the one night we went to a neighbors surprise party and got a lil tipsy and well.. ooops. Still excited though. I missed being pregnant! Hubby really wants a boy!

Small world for sure! :)


----------



## Jess19

I miss being pregnant too! Lol kinda (the last few weeks is torture) but still totally worth it :) 

I can't wait to start ttc! DH wants a boy too!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yesss get back to TTC now! lol I feel so alone!!!


----------



## Jess19

We've been ntnp. But idk what's going on with my body :shrug: I keep having ovulation signs but my cycles haven't returned. 
I know you can ovulate before the return of your cycles so I just test weekly lol just incase

When did you test? 
Did you know you were pregnant?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I tested yesterday, but for a few days before that i was really "gooey" down there and I already knew I was past the days of ovulation for my cycle, them my boobs were hurting on the side (this is not usual for a regular period for me.)... and then i woke up 2 mornings nauseous. I was feeding the baby her bottle and almost puked, but it passed... im like.. oh my i better test and sure enough... positive, so later that day i went for a blood test and they confirmed it today. Still very early as my HCG was 38, but thats usual for 3 weeks pregnant... i didnt miss my period yet either... i just knew!


----------



## Jess19

So when is your due date?!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

It looks like march 9th :) my brother and fathers birthday!


----------



## Jess19

Oh that's awesome!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Nikki! Although, you see me everywhere! LOL! My DH wants a boy too. Was going to TTC this Fall, but now I don't know. My girls have me worn out... We always have used the pullout method. No surprises though.

Jess, I didn't know you were NTNP! Are you BF?


----------



## Jess19

Yes I'm still nursing. Although I have no idea what's going on with my cycles but we'll see what happens. 
Yesterday I woke with a tiny bit of blood so I'm guessing something is going on! :)


----------



## jellybeans

hey girls, are you LO's sitting up yet? xx


----------



## Jess19

Yep Charlie sits up like a big girl :) and shes grabbing at everything!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella is almost sitting up unassisted... I put a boppy behind her just incase, she likes to rock!


----------



## Jess19

Like your new pic nik :)


----------



## jellybeans

how old was Charlie when she sat up properly unassisted hun? Katy is being propped up with pillows and then leans forward so her face is nearly touching her feet but she can't pick herself back up...she doesn't really roll and she is just starting to like being on her belly :/ hoping she's not a late bloomer really hoping she's going to surprise us and just sit up lol x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Dont worry hun! Ella JUST started rolling back to belly, still has problems w belly to back! And shes 6 months thursday!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks jess! :)


----------



## jellybeans

Phew lol glad Katys ok then x


----------



## Jess19

She's just almost to the point where she doesn't need assistance sitting up. Maybe she's not quite there just yet, but just about. 
Charlotte doesn't like tummy time either, she just started liking it. So she's behind when it comes to rolling over too :( I'm sure she'll get the hang of it soon

Does anyone's little one sleep in their own room? 
Charlotte is going in her crib for the first time tonight :cry:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ellas been in her crib since two months! Started to sleep thru the night at 5 months....we all slept much better w her in her own room though!


----------



## Leinzlove

We are sitting up here. Its normal for them to lean forward a bit at first! :)


----------



## jellybeans

Looks like i'm joining you Nikki!! Me and my OH have decided we are TTC #2!! So excited i can't wait to be pregnant again!! Just don't want to get so ill again!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh yay jelly!!!! So exciting!!!!!! :) good luck on the baby making!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I haven't been sick yet but the. Again I didn't get sick w Ella until week 6! Praying it stays away :)


----------



## jellybeans

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I haven't been sick yet but the. Again I didn't get sick w Ella until week 6! Praying it stays away :)

thanks hun!! And oooo hope it stays away for you too MS is a bitch! xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I think I'm joining you too! Or I'm hoping! :)


----------



## Jess19

Oh boy! :happydance: maybe we'll all be prego again!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yay!! More babies!!


----------



## Leinzlove

lol It came about sudden for us. I told DH that we were no where near O... (I thought AF had just left.) Well, he sent up swimmers. I put in my last AF date in the O calculator and was CD12! So, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Jess19

This is exciting! 
I poas earlier and i thought I saw something, I have a thread in the pregnancy test gallery :) 

Idk what's going on with my cycles so I just test according to when we dtd


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh im so going to look!


----------



## Leinzlove

Me too! How exciting! :)


----------



## Jess19

I have another test I'm thinking about taking later on when dh gets home, has phone has a better camera than my tablet


----------



## Leinzlove

Jess, I think you've got the start to your BFP! :) You are going to need more tests!


----------



## LadyBug183

Congratulations on #2 Nikki!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks ladybug! :)


----------



## Jess19

Well....no bfp for me BUT I do believe I'm ovulating ! :happydance: & we dtd last night (right on time) :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Jess: YAY! :) 

OMG, if we are both PREGO our due dates are going to be super close again! :) I'm 4dpo! Eeeeek! Come on, let this month be the one! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

yay I hope u guys are prego!! :) good luck!


----------



## Jess19

:) these next two weeks are going to drag lol


----------



## Leinzlove

:)


----------



## jellybeans

how are we going ttc if we're too tired to dtd :/ xx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: aww jelly that stinks :( we've all been there before lol I woke my dh up the other night just to dtd :) it's easier to wake him up and get what I want, rather than trying before he wants to go to sleep


----------



## Leinzlove

I got him every day after work for a week. I used this card "If you don't put up the swimmers, we'll have more girl swimmers up there. :haha:

Ofcourse it was after our oopsy! :)


----------



## Jess19

Lol good one! ;) I just might use it


----------



## Leinzlove

You won't need it! :) :) The deed is done!


----------



## Jess19

Yes it was! And I honestly didn't think I would be getting 4 days of fertile cm :) 
No o pains though, which is kinda weird


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG! I just realized our babies born on the same day! And we don't live very far from each other. That is crazy!

Anyways, I'd say its a good sign. The EWCM, usually you dry up in the 2ww... :)


----------



## Jess19

They do have the same birthday! :happydance: 
Where in Ohio are you? Are you by the lake? 

I have a question, I'm having trouble figuring something out
How do you post a link to your journal? 
I finally started a journal and I can't figure out how to link it to my signature


----------



## Leinzlove

Not far from the lake (45 minutes). About 3 hours from Erie. I was just there a few months ago for a wrestling event with DH. :)

Charlotte & Zoela birthday buddies! :) 

To put a link... Edit signature. Type what you want (Ex. TTC Journal.) Highlight that click on insert link. (world symbol looking).


----------



## dee11

Hi everyone how are you snd babies getting on xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

great ella is doing so well sitting and babbling :) still no attempt at crawling, but thats ok! :)


----------



## dee11

Thats fantastic nikki and congratulations on your pregnancy xx


----------



## Leinzlove

The :witch: got me... Onto cycle #3, but taking this month off and maybe next. Means no NTNP, but Preventing and WTT! 

Zoela is on all 4s and rocking! Cute as pie... They grow so much quicker when they have a toddler sister role model. I'm like please Slooooooow down!


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
So sorry that mean ol witch got you :(


----------



## Jess19

Omg! I know! Charlotte is getting SO big too!


----------



## jellybeans

don't think i'm going to be in TWW :( maybe next month!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone......sorry I never came back on here. I got admitted to hospital with Pre-enclampsia. I had a baby boy called Finlay on 15.01.13 weighing 7lbs 9. Two baby Finlay's on our little group I see  i was in hospital for 10 days as Finn was in a bilirubin tray for jaundice, then I was so exhausted trying to BF & pump for weeks I never got round to coming on here. I can't believe it's taken me so long....sorry.

Finlay is crawling now but has just started sleeping through the night yay. He is teething now....his first two teeth started poking through last week.....how are you all & al the babies? Congratulations on the pregnancy Nikki!!


----------



## MrsHopeful

I forgot to say.....they tried to induce me for 3 days with pesserys then I went on the drip & within 6hrs of the drip starting I had my little boy......fast labour.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh so sorry to hear mrshopeul glad everyone is well now though! No crawling here but she is finally getting up on all 4s! 

Thank you, also! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jess are u till ttc? And jelly?


----------



## MrsHopeful

If Ellas on all fours I am sure she will be crawling before you know it......I can't even go to the loo without being followed hehe.


----------



## jellybeans

glad everything is good mrsH xx and yup still TTC here waiting to test no sign of AF  xx


----------



## MrsHopeful

Good luck Jellybeans  its starting get colder here so I am starting to look forward to winter & Finlay's first Christmas


----------



## Jess19

Mrs. Hopeful glad to hear everything turned out ok :) 

Yes we're still ttc but its hard because im not ovulating, I don't think im going to ovulate as long as im nursing :( 

Wow Nikki I can't believe your 14 weeks already! Almost time to find out the gender! (Are you?)

Jelly how exciting!!! When do you plan on testing??
:dust:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes we actually find out in 2 more weeks! CRazy how fast it all went!


I was sick bad from weeks 10-14 and then it just stopppped! Whereas w ella i was sick all the way through..

Also im not breaking out like i did w ella...but i still think this ones another girl! :)

Our names are. Owen michael or morgan ranae :)


----------



## Jess19

Lovely names :) 
Any particular reason you think girl?
I like to play the guessing game when it comes to gender :) 
Were you temping or opking when you got your bfp?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Nooo it was actually a surprise pregnancy! But when i looked back on the dates we had sex smack dab on ovulation day 2.... with ella we just bedded everyday during ovulation time for 4 months... And everyother day for the rest of the month minus period time!

I think i get girl vibes only because i dont think im lucky enough to get a boy for hubbys sake...i think we just embedded in our heads its another girl lol, were fine with that though ;)

Other things diff from this pregnancy are extreme headaches this time, not breaking out, ms only lasting 4 weeks.. Really crave meat and chips..extremely tired ( no where near as tired w ella!)

With ela my skin was terrible, no headaches, ms for 30 weeks straight, hated meat and craved salads and sweets. 

Ella and this babies heartbeat are the same in the high 160s, and their scans look identical, same flattened skull, and when we sneak peaked in between the legs there was nothing visible at 12 weeks...another reason i think girl

And i keep having girl dreams ;)


----------



## Jess19

That does sound like there are differences :) at least no MS now! 

Idk, im guessing boy! :) 


DH told me the other day he wants a boy (although I already knew that) 
He already has 2 girls. My step daughter whos 11 and Charlotte. My DS is from my previous marriage. 
This will be our last time ttc :( so we're hoping for a boy
although if we happen to have a little girl I MIGHT be able to talk DH into ttc one more time :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

so you found out your not ovulating from breastfeeding? I know that is def possible but I also do know a girl in my one group who was breastfeeding and is now 8 weeks pregnant! its possible!


----------



## Jess19

I heard its possible but I seem to be the exception to the rule lol idk why 
with DS I nursed him for about 5 months and had my period return at about the almost 7 month mark, when it just got too hard to pump and work full time and with DD well, you know. Nothing so far. 
This is the longest I have ever nursed and im not planning on quiting any time soon. 
I wish there was something I could do but im afraid nothing will work besides quiting :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope you fall prego fast breastfeeding Hun.


----------



## jellybeans

well i tested yesterday only to get a bfn...but still no AF!!! So there still may be a chance


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: Thanks Leinzlove, I hope so too

Jellybeans you def still have time for a bfp! :) 
:dust:


----------



## jellybeans

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: Thanks Leinzlove, I hope so too
> 
> Jellybeans you def still have time for a bfp! :)
> :dust:

here's hoping!! :D


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thought id update u lovelies!

Were having another girl! :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Congratulations Nikki......awwww another girl


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank you :)


----------



## Jess19

Oooo how wonderful Niki!! They are going to be best buddies!!!


----------



## dee11

Hellooooooo girls been so long since ive been on here hows everyones babies jayden is doing well hes walking and causing loads if mischief lol he is terrible if i leave the room i cant leave him with anyone he screams the place down congrats to you girls who are pregnant again i would love to try again for a girl but hubby is against it xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Same fast development going on here with Zoela. Walking and talking, getting big way to fast! :)


----------



## dee11

Fantastic i know its flying over before we know it they ll be starting nursery xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Like 2-3 years! :nope: Its bittersweet!


----------



## Jess19

Hi girls :hi: 
Charlotte hasnt started walking yet. A few days ago she srarted to stand and take a few steps on her own :) so shes showing some progress!! Part of me wants her to walk and the other half can still wait lol


----------



## dee11

She ll get there jess wont be long before she ll be running a mock lol xx


----------

